# (Casual D&D) A Game of Trust



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

_(I'm looking through here trying to find a game to play, and it looks scant... So I figure "nobody's going to start a game unless someone starts a game," so I'm starting one.

Ground rules: PHB only to create character. Use 4d6 drop-the-lowest for stats. First level. Roll for gold using the class tables in the Equipment section. Spend on anything in the PHB.

I will not ask to see you character sheets: You'll be rolling your own dice, and I'll be trusting you to be honest about your attacks, checks, et cetera. When making an attack, or series of attacks, include all attack rolls and damage rolls. When making checks, include only the check result. Specify it next to your action like so *(Specify check 23)* or *(Attacks 19, 8; Damage 14, 6)* Whenever it may be a question (sneak attack, for instance, or touch attacks) be sure to designate that damage separately.

Be sure to include a check result whenever you do something which you believe might entail one. Otherwise, if it is needed, I'll assume a result of 11 (slightly above-average untrained.) Oh, and use real dice if possible: Random number generators don't really capture true randomness, in my experience.

Regarding combat, describe your action in a multi-round, "if-then" fashion, including rolls for everything. I'll try to structure combats without an excess of surprises that would foil this. 

As for signing up, just step right in to the tavern described below. I'll change this intro once six slots are full. Why you're there is up to you: Assume a "vanilla D&D world" for any background elements, although I will likely be seguing into Kalamar once my books arrive  

World flavor-wise, pretty classic D&D. Mid-level magic, heroic personalities, et cetera... Focus will be more on role-playing than on combat, to suit the style of play-by-post. I'll try to post a few times a night, Pacific Time, and in between you're left for your own devices. If I don't post to this thread for twenty-four consecutive hours, anyone -- players and non-players -- can ad hoc the situation as they see fit. Make sure to bold *(As DM)* at the top of such posts, and focus more on continuing the action rather than changing the action: I'm not all too hell-bent on sticking to my own storyline, but if we get multiple as-DMs in a streak things'll get all over the place if the focus isn't on continuity.

As you might have guessed from this, this is meant to be played pretty casually, a sort of loose-knit plotline for a set of characters to go through. If you want a more devoted game, this isn't it. Also, a corollary to this: If you're in a lot of PbP games here, consider stepping aside and letting some of the other people take a shot.

In combat, I'll try to give twenty-four hours between actions if needed... If you haven't posted by then, Full Defense is assumed, and I'll try to avoid killing you. If you want to allow other people to pick-up your character while you're gone, post a link to your character sheet and a time limit: This may be forty-eight hours, twenty-four hours, twelve hours, whatever. I ask, however, that players do not look at each others' character sheets; further, I will not look at your character to pick up for you.

Now that that's all set out, the scene: )_

Hedrogura: Jewel of the Eastern Sealine, a testament to the glory of Free Cities around the world, at least for those who've never seen it in person. In reality it is a dirty, aging city orbited by dirty, aging slums: Its "booming marketplace" is little more than a horde of thievely old men, peddling exotic novelties and knick-knacks for money to spend in a better place. The gladiator pit, in stories the home of epic battles and glorious warriors, offers little more than the spectacle of death, as criminals and the occasional upstart swordsman are pitted against far more skilled or ferocious opponents.

And then there is Caval's Horde, a tavern which the bards call dirty and small, and which inspection proves to be dirty and small. As you enter there is no trace of the great heroes who, the stories tell, have passed through to break from some grand journey. It is crowded, but quiet, save for the bickering of a trio of Dwarven merchants in a foreign tongue, the slow whispers passed between questionable women and lonely broken men, and from off in a dark corner, the steady-solemn strumming of an old man with an old lute.

The barkeep is gaunt, yet hearty, leathery skin pulled tight around long thin muscle, soaked by a plain grey shirt. His clenched gray eyebrows are the longest hairs on his head: Beard cropped short, hair cut shorter. Thin ears pull back along his skull, possibly half, more likely a quarter elven. He looks with contempt at every glass he fills, and his gaze never seems to soften. His only help is a thirty-something red-haired woman, carrying glasses full and empty to and fro'. She stares off into space for moments at a time, never seems to come all the way back. Neither of them appear to notice that anyone is in the room.

Seats are open along the bar: Leather, torn here and there but still respectable. A table near the door, surrounded by a few rough wooden chairs, seems unoccupied. No one seems to take any note of anyone's entrance... Which seems like a favor, in many cases.


----------



## Arg-ha Lardgoa (Jan 3, 2003)

*Races*

What Races available? Any Exotic?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Races*



			
				Arg-ha Lardgoa said:
			
		

> *What Races available? Any Exotic? *




_(Quote original post: "PHB only to create character." So PHB races... Although if anyone wants to play a Kobold, I'll allow it, because I like Kobolds.)_


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Casual) A Game of Trust: Step right in if you want to play some D&D*



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *If you want a more devoted game, this isn't it. Also, a corollary to this: If you're in a lot of PbP games here, consider stepping aside and letting some of the other people take a shot.*




I will keep on moving then, GP.  

Have fun!!


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Casual) A Game of Trust: Step right in if you want to play some D&D*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *I will keep on moving then, GP.  *



Yes.

Move on, gary - nothing to see here...


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: (Casual) A Game of Trust: Step right in if you want to play some D&D*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Yes.
> 
> Move on, gary - nothing to see here...    *




You'd better keep moving, too, Reaper.  

Okay, enough hijacking.  Have fun, GP!!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

_DM italics! Oooh!

garyh: Heh, that part was written specifically with you in mind, and written ambiguously ("consider stepping aside" rather than "keep out") also with you specifically in mind  (because I can't conscience starting a PbP game that specifically bans the ubiquitious PbPer!)

Of course, if it was the "casual game" part that put you off, that part's pretty set in stone. However, if you (and that goes for reap, too, really) would like to hop in, go ahead (was hoping to get in at least an intro or to before going to bed tonight, heh)... There's still plenty of slots left (although I definitely do want to keep the last three open for less habitual PbPers, as it can be hard to find a non-dedicated game around here, and harder still to squeeze into one )_


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't worry, I wasn't offended or anything, GP.  I've been trying to hold myself back recently, and I'm all for letting others have a shot at PbP-ing.  Fresh blood is good.  

The casual part actually seems pretty neat, BTW.


----------



## wings (Jan 3, 2003)

*Red-eyed elf, ready to go.*

The young elf's expectations of the city had been rather squashed. He had come looking for possible employment, or just any excitement in general, but found nothing but back stabbing merchants that would slit their own mother throats for a silver. Even if they didn't feel like killing off their lineage, they could just offer a copper to the next guy to do it for him...

Well, either its that bad, or the curly haired elf just had a bad day. Considering his picturesque pout, one can assume the second.

Numerous tiny spirals of well kept black hair spill about the very beginnings of his shoulders. The dark color frames his face and falls about his eyes. Deep luscious red, like the color of a dark, wet, rose wreathes his pupil. The Irises are vivid and liquid, usually either sharply taking in surroundings or floating off into some half-realized day-dream. His face is lean and "cute", hair and eyes lending to its shape very well. The long pointed ears of Elven legend poke out through the curls.

He wears a simple dusty brown coat, the torso buckled and the lower parts left open for mobility. His back sports a shortbow unstrung and wrapped tightly with a quiver of arrows. A long-handled rapier hangs from a belt outside the coat. He wears tight leggings of a charcoal-blue color that fit tightly to his form, and black leather hard-soled boots, scuffed and rising up his calves with several buckles. His hands are wrapped in a light black material instead of actually shaped into gloves, for mobility of the fingers.

He sighs and goes back outside, holding out his arm, a seemingly idiotic movement. He waits there, with arm outstretched for a few seconds before a large bird drops out of the sky. A hawk, of a dusky brown color, could be mistaken for black, and a smaller example of its kind, with only about a five foot wingspan. But, still a chore for the diminished elf. He brings the bird in and hope no one says to much against it. He notices they take it with their un-prejudiced apathy, and he whews.

Where is that Victus, anyhow?

_spot: 12
listen: 23
pretty good bonuses in just that I'm an elf with a familiar at my side. _


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

Having taken not a moment's glance from the dish drying in his hand, the barkeep calls to his new visitor.

"'ey,"

After a beat, he looks up, unflinching stony eye contact, and tosses his dishrag on the counter, toward the young elf.

"I don't want to find any mess left behind by your little friend there,"

A nod toward the bird: His voice is firm, yet somehow just a touch friendly.

He looks back down toward his work, then remembers:

"Oh, and leave the rag."

Meanwhile, you catch that the old lutist in the corner is singing under his breath... It is too low to hear the words, and it would almost sound like humming if you couldn't pick out the occasional Elvish syllable, soft as music.


----------



## wings (Jan 3, 2003)

*hehehe*

The elf releases a small bit of light-hearted chuckle. "Good sir, your rag is safe with me!"

He leaves the rag there, knowing Astrule to be on his best behaviour.  The hawk walked off his shoulder to perch on the side of the counter, his talons not scratching the surface, just as they had not scratched the elfs arm.

He stretched out his legs, and waited for the man he knew to be coming. He pulled his legs back and curled his feet around the legs of the stool. His ear leaned towards the lutist, subtly trying to pick up more of the song. 

_On the Listen check. Since i have time to kill, ill just take twenty, which grand totals up to 25.
This Victus i mentioned is a friend of mine who should be posting soon. _


----------



## Mortisan (Jan 3, 2003)

*friendly neighbourhood grimy bodyguard*

The tall, slightly grimy man walks briskly and purposefully through the dismal city, the set of light hammers hanging from his belt clacking and clicking together with each movement, while the narrow-bladed greatsword on his back remains silent in its scabbard. His hard, slate-grey eyes seem focused on his leather-and-steel boots as he walks, though his greasy black hair obscures most of his face.

The city, this "Jewel of the Eastern Sealine" more closely resembled coal over diamond, and Victus had no intention of staying any longer than necessary--unless there was good work and even better money to be had.

He pushes open the door to the tavern with a learge-knuckled hand with heavily calloused fingers. The right arm of his long chain hauberk has been mangled beyond repair, and in its place is a makeshift replacement sleeve and gauntlet made from leather bands and metal plates.

The rugged traveller squints slightly as he allows his eyes to adjust, scratching at the black stubble on his jawline as he surveys the room, finally settling upon the image of his travelling companion--the red-eyed elf, Aerda.

Cracking the joints in his vertebrae with a tilt of his head, he approaches the bar, a wary eye inspecting the barkeep as he pushes a strand of hair from his face and behind a distinctly half-elven ear.
Dropping into the stool to the right of the elf, he grumbles through oddly sharp teeth, "*Any word?*"

_Listen: 12
Spot: 17_


----------



## wings (Jan 3, 2003)

*dismal*

Aerda smiled at  the man, Victus, and his approach.  "No, no word, no job oppurtunties, nothing. But I got a good feeling about this tavern... heh." 

He crosses his arms over the counter top and lays his head on it, looking at his companion. He whispers, "this counter smells funny..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good old world...*



			
				wings said:
			
		

> *His ear leaned towards the lutist, subtly trying to pick up more of the song.
> [/I] *




Leaning in closer, you begin to make out the words -- it seems almost like he's raised his voice a little for you. It's clear from his looks that he's human, but his elvish is clear and well-sung:

"...when I was a man, the wind blew cold 
Tthe hills were upside down...
But now that I have gone from here, 
There's no place I'd rather be
Than to float my chances on the tide 
Back in the good old world....

On Autumn's last, I'll fly back home 
Rolling down winding ways...
And all I've got's a pocket full 
of flowers on my grave.
Now summer is gone 
I remember it best
Back in the good old world...

I remember when she held my hand
and we walked home alone in the rain...
How pretty her mouth, 
How soft her hair
Nothing can be the same 
And there's a rose upon her breast
where I long to lay my head...
And her hair was so yellow
and the wine was so red..."

...at which point Victus enters, drawing your attention away. The room grows a touch more silent...

_Victus:_

As you enter, you note that a few of those closer to the door pause in their quiet conversations -- or, more often, quiet contemplations -- and strike a wary glance at you, before continuing on as though not much had happened.

_Note of credit: The song lyrics are from Good Old World, by Tom Waits. It's always nice to have an appropriate song on hand when you're starved for poetry of your own  _


----------



## Mortisan (Jan 3, 2003)

*smelly bar*

The edge of Victus' lips twist into a sarcastic smile, whispering back, "_*As does this entire bloody city, my friend.*_"
Victus himself, despite the undertone of old sweat, blood, and dirt on his skin, carries a slight earthy scent, perfumed with crushed flower petals and herbs.

He continues in a hushed tone, "_*I'm not sure how anyone can have a "good feeling" about this place or any other in the area. I can certainly tell you that I'm not exactly inspired to go running about performing heroic deeds. I'm afraid tales of this land have been misleading. What a perfect place to wait for work, no?*_" with that, and a wave of his hand, Victus attempts to flag down the barkeep to order a drink.


----------



## wings (Jan 3, 2003)

*The entire bloody city...*

***BACKTRACK!!***

Aerda sits enraptured by the old mans voice, the soft drone of the rest of the tavern becoming a little bit softer. The words bring a melancholy smile and thoughts of his favorite puppy-love crush from his childhood. He would have to remember to tip the elder lutist.

***BACK TO THE FUTURE... PRESENT.. THING!!!***

Aerda nods and moves his head slightly, to a more comfortable angle, the black curls crawling out over the wooden bar-top. He closes his eyes. "Eh, im sure it could be worse..." He spoke in his soft, heavy whisper. He tries to attune his ears to the song once more. "Ask the barkeep if he knows of any jobs that may line our pockets yet." 

Oh, how he doubted it, but hoped all the same.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

The barkeep acknowledges Victus on his time, which isn't slow, but neither is it servile.

"What would you like, then? We've got a variety of ales, rums, wines... Center of the world and all." He grins wryly.

_Assuming you ask about jobs:_

"Now I hate to judge, but judgin' by the sword on your back I'd say you've heard some stories about this place. Now I'm not saying I know what you're expectin'," he pauses to place a glass on the counter, for your drink, "but take comfort knowing you aren't the first to come in and expect it."

He pauses for a moment, but continues:

"But if it's a help to ya, the stories work both ways... Ain't too rare for a fellow to come in here with some scheme best suited for an army, except he can't afford an army so he comes in here expecting to find the Next Best Thing. If you stick around I'll let you know if something passes my way. You might be the lucky ones and get a job worth havin'... Who knows, you might just be the Next Best Thing..."

He smiles, the scowl across his forehead barely softening, and turns to the row of bottles -- some dusty, some fresher -- lining the wall behind him.

"So anyway, how about that drink?"

_(Well, I'm off for the night... Anyone who wants to jump in as a new character, do so. Anyone who wants to take over the NPCs while I'm away, do so: Even throw out plot hooks if you like or flesh out the city to your liking, so long as you don't do anything that creates a drastic change. I'll be back tomorrow night.

BTW, wings, Mortisan, I'm liking the characters  This looks like it should be fun... Hopefully more characters will arrive and introduce themselves, so things can start moving along.)_


----------



## Uriel (Jan 3, 2003)

A small figure shifted in the corner, mummbling in his sleep. Suddenly, he woke, a hawk-like nose poking forth from under a long green scarf.
The Gnome, for Gnome he was, looked about with bleary eyes of the deepest blue. The Commons Room was filling up; mercenaries, farmers and a pair of tired looking City Guards in the corner eating soup.The Gnome stretched, he had dozed off in the corner, so tired was he from writing all night.
Looking about, he removed his long grey coat, revealing a Dark Blue vest (matching nearly, if not identically, his eyes), complete with Silver Buttons (a few missing,and kept in a pocket).a rater tattered yellow shirt under his Vest showed wear, and a bit of dirt and spilled drink as well.
Long Black hair, uncharacteristic in Gnomes, spilled unkempt around his face,his Green ribbon lying in an other of his many pockets.
The Gnome closed his eyes and listened (21 total).
The Lutist had just hit an off note, no, his instrument was slightly out of tune.
The Gnome stood, stretching and yawning. Picking up his worn case, he walked over to the Man.
'Greetings, Olliver, my Friend, I do believe your Lute is a bit out of tune.' 
Pulling a small tuning fork out of his pocket, the Gnome offers it to the man whose acquaintence he had made this past week as he worked this part of town.Setting the Fork down, Niccolo opens his case and pulls forth an Exquisite Violin, of deepest Cherrywood, with silver fiagree along it's surface, these Elven Runes and Musical Notes.
'Mind if I join you, Oli?' 
Niccolo tunes up, quietly so as not to disturb the Lutist.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 3, 2003)

*The Other Gnome*

The other Gnome walked in. She was tired. She had travelled far this day and she and her pony, Teacup, needed a break. Merrim was cute, not only for a gnome, but in general. A sly grin here and there casually gives away the fact that she may have a mischeivious streak about her. Blond, with blue eyes, her explorer's outfit and her crossbow look worn. Her blond hair is pulled into a topknot and the backpack that she carries shows signs of having a leather bound tome within. There is a twinkle in her eye as she sees the old man with the instrument in the room. She has a quiver with bolts in it slung at her waist, along with a dagger. She saunters up to the innkeeper.

"I wish to know what you have to eat at this hour and would prefer a cold beverage. What it is doesn't matter."

She spots the other gnome, and waves to him.


Spot 12
Listen 9


----------



## Uriel (Jan 3, 2003)

Niccolo runs through Scales,limbering up his fingers, stretching and carefully 'waking them up'. Upon spotting the cute Gnomess he waves a half-hearted wave and looks away, obviously self-concious of his bedraggled appearance.
Stopping and setting his Elf-Made Violin down in it's case, he quickly ties his ribbon about his long black hair and tries to 'fix up' a bit.
Then, he returns to what comes most naturally to him, his Playing.
Going into Sreghani's 4th Caprice, the Gnome flawlessly (Nat 20 Woohoo!) performs the ancient Elven Classic, completely oblivious to the people in the room around him now...


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 3, 2003)

Merrim listens intently to the beautiful melody that springs forth. When it is done, she claps in appreciation. She then walks over to the gnome and introduces herself.

"Beautiful song. Very enjoyable. I am Merrim Pomperol." She holds out her hand as if to shake his hand.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 3, 2003)

Niccolo looks up , cradling his Violin in the crook of his left arm. 'Greetings, I am Niccolo Cynistrum.' Niccolo paused, setting down his instrument, Would you care for some breakfast, the pie here is Divine, and the Cook does wonders with a fried egg. Smiling, the strange black haired gnome gestures to a nearby table.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 3, 2003)

Merrim goes to the table. "I would love to join you. I have been in town only a couple of hours, and honestly, it isn't what I expected. It is nice to see another of the wee folk here. Back at home when tales are told of the big city, they are, well, they are more glamorous than this." Sticking out of her bag is a multi-colored jester's cap, complete with bells. "A nice serving of fried eggs sounds wonderful."


----------



## wings (Jan 3, 2003)

*mmmmm.. liquor*

He opens his eyes and looks up at the bartender."Can't say ill against a tavern with a full shelf. Lets have something special, something that has yet to grace my Elven tasebuds. And some meat for our bird of prey, here."

He sits up straight in the stool, and opens his jacket some, enough to reach in and retrieve a book and an inkpen. He opens the book and begins to write in it, an elongated, spidery penmanship in the draconic toungue. Thoughts, theories, and sketches all go into this small, long book(so as to accomodate the vertical writing style of draconic) with very thin and fragile pages. The ink is a fine amber color. 

"Hear that? we could be The Next Best Thing... fancy that. Well, if nothing else, I'd like to find some spells to add to my collection..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: mmmmm.. liquor*



			
				wings said:
			
		

> *He opens his eyes and looks up at the bartender."Can't say ill against a tavern with a full shelf. Lets have something special, something that has yet to grace my Elven tasebuds. And some meat for our bird of prey, here."
> *




The barkeep smiles. Without turning his head, he calls back to the kitchen: "Hal! Bring in a rabbit's thigh!" And turns toward the rack...

He looks hard here and there: "Something yet to grace the tastebuds, ah?" And pulls a half-empty bottle of deep crimson liquid from the shelf. "This ought to be a surprise."

He pours a small share, around two ounces, into a short glass, then lifts it level with his eyes for inspection. "Pelly Hill rum, one of the finest gnomish liquors... That should be a little special, eh?"

As he sets down the drink, a round-faced, olive-skinned man of about ten too many years comes from the kitchen with a leg of raw, red meat. "Just the thigh then?"

The barkeep nods, takes it, sets it out on a battered wooden plate for the bird.

"That's three silver between the both... Pay as you go or pay as you leave, so long as you pay, right?"

He smiles his crooked smile once again. Taking the glass, you can feel that the drink is a fair bit colder than room temperature... Its taste is burning and foul in the mouth, but the aftertaste is sickly-sweet and strangely pleasant.

The barkeep turns away, catching sight of the gnomes at a table. "Mara!" he calls out to the serving-woman, then points back in their direction.

She arrives in short haste. "You two'll be having something then?" She turns and slips a smile to the lutist Oliver, who nods back.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

Can I still join?

I'll be Jalarzi Rednail, arragont female sorceress (human)

Don't have the char sheet right now, But I'll get/make it and post my spot/listen and checks and start to play.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Can I still join?
> *




_Yep. Read over the ground rules up top -- short of it is I don't expect to see you character sheet, and I'd rather not know the class, but it's too late for that  Anyway, walk in and introduce yourself once you've got enough to work with._


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

Allready read the rules (didn't see that one bout class though)
Will start posting tomorrow (morning or late night)


----------



## dpdx (Jan 3, 2003)

*Yay! A PbP game!*

"Only the Sun knows why they send me to places like this," the fawn-haired young half-elf acolyte muttered to himself as he walked down the cobblestone street.

"You'd think they'd have learned from the LAST seven times they failed to gather souls for blessed Pelor that this was one of the most feebleminded ideas to come out of the local Temple in a dragon's age."

"Feh - at least I can get something to eat that isn't bread and water."

With that, the acolyte stopped, adjusted the polished, Temple-issue, 'recruitment' studded leather mail (are they KIDDING?) and light flail adorning him, centered his silver holy symbol on the breastplate, took a deep breath, and waited for the beautiful music to end (Listen: 8). He then pushed open the door to Caval's Horde.

Upon entry, he took three steps forward, looked around the room, and clearing his throat, announced:

"Ahem. My name is Brother Fendric, of the local temple of Pelor. The Holy Church wishes to extend an invitation to any citizens wishing to cleanse their souls, and bathe in the Holy Light..."

Pausing to look around the room (Spot: 14) at the blank stares he was accustomed to getting on such 'missions', he swallowed, and concluded by stammering, "erm, eh, thank you for your time."

He then strode to the bar, taking a seat to the other side of a burly human man, and asks the barkeep in a low voice, "Ale and some rabbit, please?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 4, 2003)

The patrons of the bar chuckle here and there at the Sun's humble messenger, but there are no takers for the great enlightenment.

The barkeep looks up, his face softens a little. "Ale and rabbit, sure thing..." He pokes his head briefly to the kitchen, then returns and begins filling a stout mug, slides it slow accross the table.

At the first sign of a reach toward coin or purse, he motions with his hands to stop. "Consider it a tithe," he says, then goes away to slap awake a drunk hunched over down the bar.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 4, 2003)

OOC: By the by, Merrim is an illusionist.

Merrim turns to the serving lady, "My acquaintance said something about delightful fried eggs that were served here. I would like to partake of that, and some sort of vegetable and bread if you would please." Merrim digs some coins out of her pocket. "I think this should cover it."

Merrim turns to Niccolo, "so what brings you to this, this well, this city? I got bored and wanted to see the world. Or either my former master kicked me gently out the door and asked me to see the world. I think it depends on your point of view. Yep, I wanted to see the world."


----------



## Mortisan (Jan 4, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *He looks hard here and there: "Something yet to grace the tastebuds, ah?" And pulls a half-empty bottle of deep crimson liquid from the shelf. "This ought to be a surprise."*




"_*I'll have the same,*_" Victus says absent-mindedly, running his fingers over the deep scar running from the left portion of his lower lip to just short of his jawline, vaguely recalling the event which created it.

Victus can't help but scoff at the loud-mouthed man of Pelor, but also can't help but be intrigued at his words, wishing that he had finished what he was saying. After all, employment was employment. Then again, that whole "cleansing of the souls" and "holy light" business sounded pretty much like charity.

Nodding to the barkeep, "_*An open ear would be much appreciated, thank you.*_"

He picks up the glass and rolls the red liquid around inside it.
"_*Here's to the Next Best Thing,*_" he says dryly before draining it down his throat and setting the container back on the bar with a _*clack*_.


----------



## wings (Jan 4, 2003)

*Pelly Hill Rum!*

The inkpen was set in the book while he took up the Rum. Aerda grabbed at the bar for a second while a cringe twised his face, but otherwise took his liquor quite well. He paused to bask in the aftertaste before running his toungue over his teeth. "Haha! well, im impressed... what did you call it there, Pelly Hill rum? I'll remember that!" 

He watched Astrule rip at the rabbit thigh, but bored of it quickly. He sighs and turns about in his stool, to watch the common room. His elbows lean against the bar and his drink cradled in his hands. 

He was a pure blooded elf, that was for sure, but it was hard to put a finger on eactly which sub-race of elf he was from. Probably some mixing of two of them. Or maybe he was just unique, which is always a possibility with the elves. But he seems unnaturally accepting of the human folk, maybe because he hasn't lived any more than two human lifespans yet, and most of it has been spent in whatever town he grew up in. Or maybe he is just unique, which is always a possibilty with the elves. 

He whistled the tunes that still lingered in his long ears.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 4, 2003)

"Bless you, good sir," Fendric replies softly to the barkeep as his plate and mug are set down before him.

Hoping the attention has by now died down, or refocused on the musicians, Fendric mumbles a quick thank you to Pelor for the bounty (and for not being thrown out of the bar), and after tucking away the silver sun medallion around his neck, attacks his meal with quiet vigor.

Glancing quickly around the bar between bites and sips, he notices that the patrons have quickly forgotten about his attempt at conversion and have gone back to their own drinks and meals. He notices a hawk tearing strips out of a rabbit thigh down the bar, next to it's owner, an elven man.

"What a magnificent animal. Good sir, might I share a little of what I have left with him, in case he's still hungry?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 4, 2003)

A middle-aged, but still beuatiful women walks in the bar, having an aura of arrogance around her. She pretends not to be interested in any of the rabble sitting in the bar but makes sure she knows what is going on (Spot: 12, Listen 16). She walks towards the counter, to the place next to the red-eyed elf. A halfling is allready sitting there. She picks him up, sets him down and sits down on the now free place. She looks down at the now very angry halfling, and says.

Move along, no place for children or foolish humanoids. 

She waves to the bartender

The finest glass of even wine this dump can afford. 

And then to the elf next to her.

Greetings, I be Jalarzi Rednail, Sorceress Extra-Ordinaire, I am looking for some companions to pass the boredom of this city with.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 4, 2003)

There have been many comings and goings, but as time passes the tavern seems to settle into a comfortable groove: Once the sun is fully set, patrons cease to come and leave for great spans at a time, finding spots and ways to mix their voices with the music, stubborn against its changes.

The barkeep continues his banter, somewhere between condescending, fatherly, and indifferent in his tone. He seems a little more sympathetic to Brother Fendric: Conversation shall show that his brother, now passed away, was himself a devotee of Pelor. The barkeep himself is not religious.

Mara, the serving-woman, seems to be busy, with little general interest in conversation...

Oliver the lutist keeps time with Niccolo for a while... When the gnome's attention diverts toward Merrim, he takes the time to tune his lute, and finally kick up his feet and fall asleep.

_(Looks like we have a full roster! Excellent... Take the time to get acquainted with one another now -- roughly within the time period described above, the progress of about an hour -- and be ready for things to start moving a little more tomorrow. In the meantime, the DM's chair is open.)_


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 4, 2003)

Merrim will excuse herself from Niccolo for a moment to head over to the Acolyte of Pelor. "Excuse me, sir, I couldn't help but overhear your, umm, entrance. Very well done I might add, was their something that you needed some folks to help you with? It almost sounded like a recruiting speech. At least back in the village I come from it would have been taken in that manner. I am," She puts out her hand, "Merrim Pomperol. Prestid, um Prestodig, um, Mage. Pleased to meet you."


----------



## wings (Jan 4, 2003)

*fat bird!*

Sreda looks over at the good sir of pelor, and smiles, "It would be to much, can't have him getting fat and earthbound!" Astrule looks at him incredulously, and the red-eyed elf laughs. "Go right ahead, i'd appreciate it! Eat up Astrule!!" 

The woman sits next to him, and Aerda raises a brow curiously, "I'm Aerda Darlmeth Akylaine. All around explorer and vagabond. A collector of spells and an artist all the same. This here is my good friend and comrade-in-arms Victus, but im sure he can introduce himself." .  He smiles and drains the last bit of the rum. his usually lightly tanned skin blushed red from the alcohol.

He unbuckles and slides off his jacket, revealing a fine and light garment of a maroonish color, with a leather thong holding it closed. the collar is wide and rests on his collar bones.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 4, 2003)

Niccolo looked up from where his Daydream had taken him...the Gnomess smiled and waited expectantly. He musn't be rude.
Here...I will recite a Poem.Clearing his throat and sipping his tea, Niccolo recites as if someone else were speaking through him.

'Horned is the Hunter'
Alone he sits,
a Vanquished Lord upon an oaken Throne,
Presiding O'er this conflict,
that chills him to the bone,
for each tarnished blade that festers,
is a thorn thrust in his side,
and His pain alone bears witness,
to the folly of Mankind.
His name is Eternal,
His Poem Unknown,
the ruler Paternal,
he watches alone,
as great cities tumble and empires fall,
amidst this confusion the Hunter stands tall...'
 
Niccolo faltered, he looked dizy and confused. What was that?? He sat, stunned. That is like the Dream...but how? I know not that Poem, that verse. ..


----------



## Timothy (Jan 4, 2003)

Greetings, Aerda Darlmeth Akylaine, pleased to have your acquintance. Also greetings to your baatle-mate Victus. You a collector of spells? Good, that pleases me very much. We could form a team, maybe we could fill in eachother blanks. As I said I am looking for some excitement , I expected to find it here, but I didn't find it here, just more of those stupid halflings. 

Jallarzi pauses for a moment, to listen to the bard, who seems to speak on a completely different tone.
After she's done listening, she turns to the Aerda again.

Hmmm, Interesting, did you hear that?


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 4, 2003)

OOC: Sabbat! What a great album that one is.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 5, 2003)

Meeting the barkeep square in the eye, Fendric says softly, "You have my deepest condolences on the loss of your brother. Perhaps I would have known him..."

Deliberately setting five silver on the bar within his eyesight, Fendric adds, "Perhaps this would help in some small way to ensure he had a headstone worthy of his service to the Shining One."



> *Merrim will excuse herself from Niccolo for a moment to head over to the Acolyte of Pelor. "Excuse me, sir, I couldn't help but overhear your, umm, entrance. Very well done I might add, was there something that you needed some folks to help you with? It almost sounded like a recruiting speech. At least back in the village I come from it would have been taken in that manner. I am," She puts out her hand, "Merrim Pomperol. Prestid, um Prestodig, um, Mage. Pleased to meet you." *



(Unbelievable - someone actually didn't hate it?)

Brother Fendric turns, clasps the proffered hand, and says, "Well met, Miss Pomperol, and thank you for the compliment."

"Perhaps our Mission Cleric, Father Brewek might know of a task worthy of adventurers such as these." 

(And it would give him an excuse not to make idiots out of my Brothers and Sisters on these ill-conceived proselytizing missions, Pelor willing...)

"In fact, cleric's quarters are getting quite crowded for this small Temple, and after my, ah, duty, as you saw it, I myself am on annual leave from Temple duty for the next two moons.
I'm not sure what I'll do with myself until then, but I imagine I would like to be of some use to an adventuring party."



> *"Go right ahead, i'd appreciate it! Eat up Astrule!!"*



Hearing the elf reply to him, he smiles at Merrim: "If you'll excuse me for just an instant, I believe I owe that beautiful creature over there a piece of rabbit."

With that, he gets up from his stool, taking a half-eaten haunch from what remains of his plate, and smiling at Aerda, walks around him and the human to approach Astrule, cautiously, and holds out the piece of rabbit for the predator to grasp.

Daring to pet the hawk softly with his free hand, he says in a soothing voice, "Well met, Astrule. I am Brother Fendric, and may the Sun shine brightly on your aerie..."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 5, 2003)

Merrim turns to Niccolo, "If you crave adventure or some excitement, I believe that our young acolyte of Pelor may be able to find us a way to achieve this."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 5, 2003)

OoC:Very Impressive, NA, you know of the great Sabbat-who I have just ahem, borrowed from, although I skipped about in the lyrics  I almost went with some Emperor, but the Sabbat CD Cover jumped out at me.

Niccolo wipes his brow, something had just, what was the word..Channeled through him. he felt feverish, so he sat down. It had happened again, like it did last Week.Looking about nervously, the  Gnome sipped his tea and observed those around him.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 5, 2003)

OOC: I think that the Sabbat lyrics weave a good tale. Martin Walkyier is a very good writer. His lyrics with Skyclad are also very good.

Merrim points to the table that she is sharing with Niccolo and motions for the others to come join them if interested.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 5, 2003)

Aerda, Viscus, that might be interesting, I'm gona join, care to follow?


----------



## Mortisan (Jan 5, 2003)

*Viscus?*

The chain-clad warrior scratches at his stubble as he ponders getting another drink, and winces slightly at the mispronounciation of his name.
"_*That's *_*Victus, Ms. Rednail, Victus Ravenmourn. As for whether we are to join that.... gathering.... I'll leave that up to Aerda here.*" he picks up the glass and drains that final missed drop. He didn't feel like spending more than he was earning, especially not on rum.
"*But then again, work is work....*"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 5, 2003)

oops, sorry.

I'm sorry Victus, that I mistake your name, please accept my apologies. And Aerda? shall we?


----------



## wings (Jan 5, 2003)

*Well*

Aerda strokes his chin, where chin hair would be had his face has the propensity to grow hair. "Hmmm, welll... I have an idea... What do you say Astrule? Do we tag along?" 

The hawk eats..

"Haha, lousy bird. Yeah, we're in. No commitments for now of course, but we will check out whats availiable, as im sure we all will want to do."


----------



## dpdx (Jan 6, 2003)

(Well, they're not converts, in the strictest sense, but I suppose Father Brewek might be pleased to see them, anyway. Perhaps this hastily-assembled group can help in some small way to give Hedrogura the thorough cleaning it deserves...)

Fendric looks away from his feeding of Astrule to notice various patrons of the bar convening at a large table. Setting the rest of the rabbit haunch on the table in front of the falcon, he goes back to his original seat at the bar, gathers his ale, and finds an empty seat at the table where Aerda, Victus, Merrim, Niccolo, and a human female have gathered.

Sitting down, he looks around the table, and says: "Father Brewek won't be up at this hour, so the soonest we can talk to him about a task is tomorrow morning. If we haven't found some work by then, I promise I'll talk to him at first light. I have to go back to the temple for the rest of my things, anyway. Like I mentioned to the lady (Fendric nods toward Merrim), I'm on annual leave from Temple duty for the next couple of moons..."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 6, 2003)

"That would be just fine. A good night's rest is always welcome before setting off on an endeavor. Or adventure. Or, well, you know what I mean. This is my first time to the big city here. Are all of the large cities like this one, or are they all different?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

'Well, young Miss,' Niccolo begins,'I have travelled to several of the 'Big Cities', from Jentyll in the Southlands, where the Women travel veiled and the men wear their steel in loose scabbards lest you look overly long at said Women.I have been to Grombull in the North, where all live in Lodges the Winter through, and the Markets are indoor in said Cold Seasons, with all manner of living going on around them. I have been to Stethellari, the 'City of a Thousand Minarettes', where the towers and the brilliantly colored Pennants stretch to the Sky,a very testament to it's Thousand Gods...I have seen Elf Glades and Dwarf Holds, the Burrows of Halfling Towns and even an Orc Burg,but I have never,' Niccolo pauses, looking about at the dreery city that was his current haunt,'seen a city quite like this 'fair' place.' Niccolo barely conceals a smirk as he sips his tea.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 6, 2003)

Obviously impressed with Niccolo's knowledge, Merrim listens in rapt attention as the other fabled cities of the known world are listed, with the small snippets about them added in. When Niccolo is finished, she sighs. "Wow, and I came here first. I should truly love to visit those other cities as well. I think that is why I left home, to see things like that. Tell me more about the city with the minarets, or thousand spires, or what not. Also, the place where the women wear veils. Why would they do such things?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 6, 2003)

_(Sorry about the delay in posting, but I wanted to make sure you all had time to get some character-to-character communication going before I distracted you.)_

The time passes slow and uneventful as you sit and become acquainted, chatting, scheming, or whatever the case may be. The room is quiet, almost like a funeral except for the occasional bellowed laugh from somewhere across the room, gone always before you can find for certain the source.

It is a tavern, and despite the stories it feels not much unlike any other tavern you have been in: Charming, in its own way, but hardly special. But as the mystique fades into the lamp-light, a tall, gaunt figure strides in: His face is wrinkled and his beard is ghost-white, but his soft blue eyes gleam with unknown youth. Each step is firm yet still graceful, and his shoulders seem to float weightlessly in the air. The points of light across the room dance brilliant across a shining suit of armor, the flames somehow brighter on his steel than on the wick itself. He gets his glances, and responds to each with a nod and a proud yet humble smile.

He arrives at the bar, and though the bartender seems unimpressed as always, he is still quick to meet him.

"Greetings, my good man." The stranger voice is practiced and deliberate, somehow showing kindness and respect and dignity and grace all in its very timbre. "I was hoping I might have a nice drink and perhaps a meal before settling in town for the night. If your kitchen is still open, it would be an honor to have your service in this storied place."

The bartender scowls, no more or less now than ever, yet seems to have no response. Seconds pass slowly, as you realize the place has fallen silent: Finally, the barkeep's face breaks into a hearty laugh.

"Yeah, kitchen's open. What do you want?"


----------



## dpdx (Jan 6, 2003)

(With any luck, Brewek won't just slap cleric's vestments on these fine folk and send THEM out to the bars... Lo, what's this?) 

Fendric looks up from the fascinating tableside conversation to notice what to him looks like a Knight of the Realm, perhaps even a Paladin of some sort. After hearing him address the bartender with more eloquence than he's ever heard, he swallows, and calls out to the honorable man:

"Good sir? The rabbit's especially good here."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

Niccolo begins, 'Well, the women keep their veils on, because tis said they are the most fair women of all human lands...of course, I can't verify that, because nobody sees their faces and lives, lest he be their husband, and that only on their wedding night for the first time...' Niccoclo grins, and then turns to watch the newcomer. Something quite Eloquent about that one, he thinks.Something right Noble.


----------



## wings (Jan 6, 2003)

*Nobility, eh?*

Well, sure, this newcomer was eloquent, but it wasn't something Aerda hasn't seen before, as he has seen many nobles, and even a few elven courts in his time. He pays special attention to not giving the newcomer any special attention. He watches the bar infront of him, picking up his pen once again...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 7, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *"Good sir? The rabbit's especially good here." *




The old knight looks to Fendric and smiles.

"In that case, I should like to have a haunch of rabbit, per the young Brother's commendation."

The barkeep nods. "Will have it for you soon as it's ready."

The stranger offers his thanks, then wanders to the seat on the bar closest to Fendric and his table.

"If you'll pardon my intrusion, I could not help but notice the Sun that Shines upon your chest. Might I inquire, then, where the nearest shrine or temple of your patron might be found, that I should pay proper homage to His healing light?"

There is a Temple in town, near the North gate, where the slums have begun to encroach beyond the city walls. It is good for the Temple -- the poorest are also the most devoted, and many small, handmade shrines can be found dotted across the outer "residences" -- but it may not be by some standards presentable.

_(BTW, anyone who has the ability, make Bardic Knowledge, Knowledge: Nobility, or Knowledge: Folklore checks with your next post. They are not immediately relevant, but I want to have them on hand.)_


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

OoC:Bardic Knowledge roll 19+4=23)

Niccolo moves a bit closer, so as to hear this old Knights Tale. Perhaps there is something worthy of putting to Pen & Paper (he retrieves his writing stylus and some paper.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 7, 2003)

Fendric wastes no time with his response:

"Our Temple is near the North gate, Sir, but if I may be so bold, I was headed there myself in a short while to gather my things. I'd appreciate the company if you'd care to walk with me..."

Fendric looks the knight over: (Perhaps he's injured... Sense Motive Check: 11) If the knight appears injured, Fendric will offer to heal him (CMW or CLW, depending on the need).

"In the meantime, would you care to join us here at the table?"


----------



## Timothy (Jan 7, 2003)

(OOC: At school now, can't roll any dice)

Yes, Please join us good Sir. Tell us a tale of your adventures, I am sure you had a lot of them. 
My name Is Jallarzi Rednail, Sorceress, At your service.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 7, 2003)

(OOC: That dark red on black is very tough to read, because of the low contrast. Also at work, no dice.)

"Ah, yes, begging your pardon, where are my manners? I am Brother Fendric, and as you correctly guessed, Sir, I am of the Temple of Pelor here in Hedrogura. Won't you please join us?"

(edited, as in the post before, to correctly spell "Hedrogura.")


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow-I get to use Knowledge Hearth Wisdom !

Roll of 7+5 is 12 total.

"Welcome, please join us. I am pleased to meet you. Merrim Pomperol is the name."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 7, 2003)

In response to Fendric:

"I had intended to go to services at dawn, but I would be honored to accompany you tonight, if only to know the place and share kind words."

Upon your three introductions:

He stands, and bows his head a touch, old eyelids rolling down. "I am greatly pleased to make your acquaintances. I am Exantrius, Knight of the Greater Kingdom, and it would be a joy to join you for a meal."

He finds a place at your table: It's beginning to get crowded, but he manages to squeeze in without too great a disruption.

Niccolo/Merrim: You recognize the term "Knight of the Greater Kingdom"... It refers to members of the Order of Just Unity, known also as the Holy Circle, but there more in fable.

Niccolo specifically: You recognize the name Exantrius from old tales of the Order, but they are very old -- you you've certainly heard them here and there since childhood. The most famous story details his defeat of the Dark Armies of Firomath, with a choir of two-thousand angels at his back. It is said he gained their favor at a grand ball in the heavens: It was said no mortal could dance with enough grace to suit a celestial harp, and he wagered rightly that he could prove them wrong.

It is also said that he was mortally wounded in his climactic battle against the inhuman knight Firomath on the rim of the volcano Kieros, so it would seem that either the stories or the man are misleading.

_(BTW, I hope none of you mind me posting character-specific knowledge in public... I'm assuming you can role-play as if you didn't know, but if you find it interferes, let me know and I'll start emailing._


----------



## dpdx (Jan 7, 2003)

(OOC: I'm all right with 'mindblock'.

A couple questions: this is an 'Inn like any other.' Does it have rooms? Would Fendric (having been there once in a while for proselytizing) know of this without asking the barkeep?

The plan was to go back to the Temple (now with Exantrius), then come back to stay the night. If there were no rooms, or they were all taken, Fendric would have stayed the night at the Temple, then returned to the bar in the morning to be 'on scene' and set out with whatever the group was doing... /OOC)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 8, 2003)

_(dpdx: This is a "tavern like any other," but not an inn... There's an inn about a block down, Pilate's, that you know is associated with the tavern in some way -- you're not sure exactly how, just that people seeking stronger drink or a larger variety of meals are generally sent from Pilate's to Caval's, and people seeking a night's rest are generally sent from Caval's to Pilate's.)_


----------



## wings (Jan 8, 2003)

*Introduction*

Aerda closes his book, pocketing it and the pen once more.  He noticed that the gnomes seemed to have heard something of this man, and wondered who he was. "Aerda Darlmeth Akylaine, how do you do?" He nods politely.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 8, 2003)

"Wow, I am humbled by meeting you Sir Knight. She turns to Niccolo, "do you have any other stories about Exantrius or his Order? I barely recognize the name of the Order."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2003)

Good sir Exantrius, If I may be so bold to ask, what does a great knight do in this city. Although the city is famed around the world, you surely have been here before, and realized it is nothing more than a stinking hole that lives off his past.

Edit: spelling


----------



## dpdx (Jan 8, 2003)

(OOC: There's a spellcheck button at the bottom of the form.)

"Oh! Before I forget, I must arrange my room for the night! I'm on two moons' annual leave! Shining One bless you All, I'll be right back!"

Fendric excuses himself from the table, leaves, and walks the block to Pilate's.

Assuming nothing happens to him on the way there, he'll inquire of the innkeeper at Pilate's about a room for the night...

(anything would be better than another night at the Temple, as Brother Asgriff snores, and Brother Kalan can be counted on to ramble well into the night with his treatises on the undead, because he's banished an entire TWO zombies in his own right...)

...if there is one available, he'll pay for it, get the key and inform the innkeeper that he'll be back later, for his things.

Fendric will then return to Caval's, smiling (if he got the room) and sitting down at his usual place.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2003)

Niccolo pauses, mulling something over in his head,'Good, Sir, that name seems familiar to me, perhaps you are named after a Hero of Old?' 
Niccolo sips his tea and recites:

"The Rede of Exantrius"

'Twas upon the Dark and Fiery rim of old Kieros aflame,
That a Grand Hero met his End in War's Game,
'Gainst Firomath, and his Unholy Horde,
Didst Exantrius do battle with his Righteous Sword,
With  Angels uncounted, at his Back, and his Side,
Didst he leave the Villain no place in all the World to hide,
Yet Fall he did, so great was his Foe's Might,
Sending our Hero into Endless Night,
Yet Rise he did do,shucking this Earthly Coil,
Residing Evermore upon Heavenly Soil...'

Niccolo smiles a wry grin,


'Unless you are the same Man, Exantrius? Then I think the Hero travels upon Earthly Soil once again, eh?'


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 9, 2003)

Aerda/Merrim: He nods his head toward each of your introductions, then looks toward Jallazri as she begins to speak.

"My lady, I'd be not so swift to speak ill of any town to which I am a guest. But regarding my stay here, it is but a passage: I have quite pressing business to attend to elsewhere."

As Niccolo begins to recite his tale, the old knight listens, a wistful grin passing over his lips. This quickly changes, however, and at its end he seems almost dumbfounded: Then, after a moment, composedly furious.

"My good man, I take offense that you should imply I would be so cowardly as to 'shuck this mortal coil!' Why, the very notion is absurd!" He is taken aback for a moment, and again seems confused, but again soon regains his composure.

"And for another, my allies were hardly uncountable! Their numbers were one-hundred score and forty-eight!"

He pauses to take a sip of his drink, then smiles.

"I apologize if I seem ill-tempered, but a knight must always take care about his reputation, that the forces of evil seem no less dark within its light."

_(OOC: Great verse, Uriel  Which reminds me, how do people prefer their XP handled? Story-based awards will be a big part of it, naturally, but I'm wondering if anyone prefers or has a problem with uneven experience awards, and/or role-playing awards.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 9, 2003)

(OOC: Should we have/does everyone prefer an OOC thread for our game, or is it easier to keep track of all in one? Also, XP awards are fine with me however you want to do them, and it reminds me of a question - what are your rules for leveling?

Fendric awaits your resolution of his exit, and hopefully, reentrance. It was only a block away! )


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 9, 2003)

_(Re: Leveling... I'll only award XP at times appropriate to leveling, about which I tend to be lenient... So level when you reach appropriate XP. Aside from that, just follow PHB rules for leveling up. If anyone is interested in Prestige Classes, email me, and I'll try to incorporate them into the world when the time is right.

Resolving the Inn experience: )_

A dirty black labrador lies at the entrance to Pilate's. Beyond the entrance a dark-skinned thirty-something man is spooning a thick brown stew from a bowl... He looks up as you step over his dog and into the room.

He seems a bit curious as to why a member of the temple would be staying somewhere other than the temple, but he has no problem with it. There are three rooms open, designed for either a single person or a couple, but capable of reasonably fitting up to four people without great discomfort. Cost is six silver per night.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 9, 2003)

I am sorry, Great Sir Exantrius, I am known to be annoyed rather fast. But from your reaction I lead that you are indeed the Great Hero, Exantrius. I am honoured to be in your presence! Could you retell the tale for us, that we may know the true way it went?

And also, If you wouldn't mind me asking, do you, perhaps,  need company on whatever is your quest? I would be honoured very much if you'll allow me, and these comrades, to join such a noble warrior.

 If Exantrius makes a sense motive check (I'm not bluffing, but have different feelings than being honoured) he'll note that I am more interested in the benefits of travelling with a great hero, rather than to travel with Exantrius as a person.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 9, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *A dirty black labrador lies at the entrance to Pilate's. Beyond the entrance a dark-skinned thirty-something man is spooning a thick brown stew from a bowl... He looks up as you step over his dog and into the room.*



"Good evening, sir, and may The Shining One embrace you in his Holy Light! I desire a room, for one night. Are any available?



> He seems a bit curious as to why a member of the temple would be staying somewhere other than the temple, but he has no problem with it.



(And had you been subjected to the 'soothing' melodies of Brother Asgriff at night, you would wonder no more, my good man...)"I am on annual leave from Temple duty for the next two moons, good sir. I wish to experience life such as it is, outside the cloister of the Temple, and I wished to start immediately." 



> There are three rooms open, designed for either a single person or a couple, but capable of reasonably fitting up to four people without great discomfort. Cost is six silver per night.



Fendric pays the innkeeper his six silver for a room, thanks him, and leaves, stopping to pet the dog on his way back to Caval's Horde.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 10, 2003)

(OOC: Since I can't stand to see this thread on Page 2, I'll take an extra turn: )

Fendric opens the door to Caval's Horde, smiles at the bartender, bounds over to the table, and sits down in his original seat: "Well, now that that's taken care of, who'd like another ale? Sir Exantrius? Niccolo? Merrim? Ms. Rednail? Aerda, how about you and Victus over there? My treat!!"

Not waiting for assent, Fendric (who has 25 gold in the pocket of his cleric's vestments) counts with his fingers to six, stands up, and says "Six ales, please, sir! Four for us at the table, one for the man with the pretty bird (indicating Aerda), and one for his friend!" (moving his hand ever so slightly to indicate Victus)

A look of confusion passes over Fendric's face, as he recounts his fingers, quickly murmuring each name "SirExantriusAerdaVictusMerrim... OH!"

Smiling, Fendric adds, "And me too, sir! Make that seven, please!"

(Elapsed time: 1, maybe 2 rounds, at most.  )


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 10, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *(OOC: Since I can't stand to see this thread on Page 2, I'll take an extra turn: )*




_(Sorry, was hoping to give people more time to respond... But...)_

Jalarzi:

"My lady, while I may correct our friend on factual errors, I can hardly compare with the grace of his tongue to tell such a tale."

"As for company..." He pauses, growing thoughtful and somber. "...that may well be necessary, and at the very least it would be a wonderful nicety. When Brother Fendric returns..."

At which time, Brother Fendric returns, and orders a round for the group.

"I am humbled by your generosity, and the strength of your light... The good lady Jalarzi has extended an offer to accompany me on my travels, to which I am highly grateful. Let me say only that it would be a great pleasure to see your company as well, should that be your desire."

"Let me tell you first of my quest:" He takes a large sip from his mug, then clears his throat, seeming somewhat distressed, even confused.

"A knight of my order, Lord Thedoric -- you may have heard his name, for it was quite well-honored in its time -- has commited a great act of betrayal," a sudden awkward pause, "the nature of which, I must admit, I am not fully aware. All the same, it is clear that the forces of darkness are at his side, and the very order of natural things is threatened!"

_Niccolo_: You recognize Thedoric's name as well... It's one you've heard spoken in a much more current sense, although you have heard it for many years. You can't think of any specific stories, but you've never heard a particularly heroic one about him: He's more recognized as a great diplomat -- known for leading more than one warring nation to find a peaceful solution to its conflict...

"You may have heard word of the wars which have been unleashed between the nations South of here. They may seem distant, but in short time they shall spread, sweeping Northward under the dark shadow of the Betrayer. I have been following his path for months now, trying to undo what has been done, travelling with the tide of bloodshed cresting at my back."

"If I know his patterns rightly, and I should think I do, having followed him for so long, and having been allied with him for longer, then he is en route as we speak to the city of Eivanrach, to plant the seeds of discord once again. It is my duty and cause to arrive there with all do haste, to give warning of the treachery before it can take root."

"But for tonight, I shall take pause to rest in this fine city... Which reminds me, would you know where to find a decent inn nearby?"

(Assuming Fendric points him to Pilate's "Let me go, then, to reserve my room there... I am sure you will need the time to consider what I've said." And with that he exits the room, leaving the six of you behind.

As the door closes, Oliver the lutist stands as well, from what seems to have been a quiet slumber in the corner. He laughs to himself as he half-stumbles toward the exit.

Gruff but jovial: "Alas, poor Senility -- I knew him well!"


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 10, 2003)

OOC: Obviously I will need a room so I will head down the street to take care of gaining accomodations as well.

After listening to the Knight's story, Merrim is moved to action. "I would be honored to aid you in this task. If what you say is true, then eventually the homes of my people will stand in the way of this Betrayer and I would have it said that the wee folk came to the aid of the world and did not shirk their responsibility." After that little outburst, Merrim will go back to eating and quietly observing what is going on around her.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 10, 2003)

A Great Knight that turned to evil? That is certainly a worthy cause indeed. But a dangerous one at that. But, if The Great Sir Exantrius is with us, we do not have to fear.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 10, 2003)

"Sir Extranius, I know this may be a bit presumptious, but uh, um, do you have any idea what tempted this fellow knight into falling from grace?" Merrim looks at him like a school girl who is devouring every word of her studies.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2003)

Niccolo smiles, 'Good Sir, I meant no offense, as I was only using what Knowledge I had gleaned from sources across the years. I would be honored to Join you in your Quest, offering my services as Chronicler and Scribe, as well as hopefully lightening the Hearts of all accompanying you with Wit and Verse.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 11, 2003)

_(Double-post... oops!)_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 11, 2003)

_(For continuity, I'm assuming Merrim followed Exantrius out, as you mentioned she wanted to book her own room -- I'll assume the initial reactions were said before he left, but he is intent on letting you discuss this amongst yourselves.)_



> Merrim: "Sir Extranius, I know this may be a bit presumptious, but uh, um, do you have any idea what tempted this fellow knight into falling from grace?"




He pulls his cheeks tight, almost wincing at the question. "I would not hazard a guess as to his motivations... But let me say that the path of the good and true is not forever a clear one, and that there are times when one's lust for what is right may cast in false light a darker path."

"It is true that he has fallen, but it is less certain that he knows that... In which case he would be a more dangerous foe yet, bolstered by the power of belief. For it is true that good is stronger than evil, but only for the fact that the righteous see no end to the strength they can muster, where others may stop short out of fear for themselves and their self-interest..."

He pauses to cough hard into his hand, then stands still for a moment, seeming to waver.

"In the end, when a battle ensues between two men who believe themselves good and true, the outcome is left often to Fate. Unless there remains in one so much as a grain of doubt, or of knowing... In which case no army can return the scales to balance, and the most pure of heart will prevail."

"But all of this is dire talk, my lady... Tell me of your life and of your trials, and know that if they seem minor or mundane they will still please my ear."

_(Off again for the night: Merrim, you get your room for six silver, as does he... Back in the bar, the 'tender is clearing out the drunks, but has made no attempt to get your party to leave.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 11, 2003)

(D'oh! The dreaded double-shot DM!  )

As Merrim and Exantrius leave to book their rooms, Fendric turns to Niccolo and says, "I noticed there weren't many rooms left when I booked mine, over at Pilate's. If you wish, I'm sure the innkeeper wouldn't mind me sharing a room with someone else."

Fendric smiles to himself, then turns again to Niccolo and asks, "You don't snore, do you?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2003)

Looking down his rater prominent nose, Niccolo smiles and says, 'Snore. No, of course not...and I'll pay half, of course.' Niccolo hods a small coin pouch forth, jingling the contents, before replacing it within his vest and gathering his things to go.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 11, 2003)

"Well Sir Extranius, you do speak the truth on the knowledge of whether or not he realizes that he does ill. Many deeds have been done in the name of good, but were for ill gain." Merrim pauses for a minute, then begins anew. "As for me, I am from Clan Pomperol, and my family are farmers by trade. My dad and mum own an Orchard of Pear and Apple trees, plus my dad grows pipe weed. As for me, I didn't want to sit around doing that. I have an instinct for magic, which I used in my stories. I make a meager living as a storyteller. I use my illusions to 'enhance' the stories. Make's them more believeable, or at least more real to some. I have, however, decided that I would like to make small difference in the world. Not many of my folk realize what goes on in the world outside our shire and I wanted to be a part of it all."


----------



## wings (Jan 11, 2003)

*I live!*

(ooc- sorry that i haven't responded, i play with a group on friday nights now, and we spent the night there. i'm still here and whatnot.)

Aerda listens to the Knight's words from his perch on the stool, his legs in the seat with him. He had heard of great stories where the larger people gained help from the little people, and they usually made wonderful heros, growing mighty themselves. Maybe he would adventure, and give people the pretense that he did it for money. But he was in it for the Grandeur. 

"Why don't you go get us a room victus... or would you rather i did it?" 

If victus agrees to it, Aerda will just hand him the whole of his coin-purse, not bothering to dig out the coins, instead trusting the man. Astrule would go with him, because Aerda wills him to. 

He will wait, putting up his book and pondering over his empty glass.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 12, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *"I have, however, decided that I would like to make small difference in the world. Not many of my folk realize what goes on in the world outside our shire and I wanted to be a part of it all." *




"Fine aspirations, young friend. Although there is much to be said for the simpler life, as it has been somewhat erroneously called..."

You arrive at Pilate's, survive the perils of the sleeping dog, and just in time, it seems, as the keeper explains that yours are the last two... While returning, you run into Victus, and give him the bad news. _(He hasn't posted for a while, so I'm assuming he'll follow Aerda's lead...)_

_(Note: Refresh Spot/Listen, everyone.)_

As the three of you return to the bar, you can try to work out your sleeping arrangements. Exantrius will offer to share his room to Aerda and Victus, or if they would prefer privacy, he'll see if he can stay with Niccolo and Fendric.

"At any rate," he interrupts the discussions to explain, "I would like to leave before dawn, to pay my heed to Pelor" -- he smiles and nods to Brother Fendric -- "and to pick up Ophistus, my trusted steed... He is rather finicky, and probably quite displeased already with the accomodations this town provides."

He grins to himself, then catches a thought. "Oh! You do all have horses," he looks to the gnomes, "or other mounts, do you not? If not, I do have some gold to spare, for they will surely be needed."

He looks around, awaiting responses.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 12, 2003)

(Spot: 17 +2 WIS = 19;
Listen: 20! (Gah, don't waste those!) +2 = 22)



> "At any rate," he interrupts the discussions to explain, "I would like to leave before dawn, to pay my heed to Pelor" -- he smiles and nods to Brother Fendric -- "and to pick up Ophistus, my trusted steed... He is rather finicky, and probably quite displeased already with the accomodations this town provides."
> 
> He grins to himself, then catches a thought. "Oh! You do all have horses," he looks to the gnomes, "or other mounts, do you not? If not, I do have some gold to spare, for they will surely be needed."



(A steed! I've always wanted to ride a steed!)

Fendric, more alert than ever, brightens at Exantrius' latest 'news', and can hardly contain himself:

"May the Light bless us all, I shall assist you in this endeavour for as long as I am able, Sir Exantrius. In fact, I have never sat upon a steed, but I should like to try it.

Unfortunately, I haven't the means at present to purchase such an animal, but perhaps with a little help, I could come up with the necessary gold... and then I would repay you every last coin!"

Fendric looks around expectantly at the others: "I would be honored to accompany each one of you. This is a noble cause, and I would be comfortable with every one of you at my side."


----------



## wings (Jan 12, 2003)

*Meh*

Aerda accepts Extranius's invitation with a nod,"Privacy is unneeded when all you do is sleep." He thanks Victus for the effort and takes back his coinpurse. He opens it, trying to figure out if he has enough for a mount, which he doesnt. 

"I do not currently have a mount, nor the means of obtaining one, sadly."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 12, 2003)

Merrim's spot (6)-Oh well, I am a Gnome you know
Merrim's Listen (18)

"I have the funds to purchase a small pony, but that is about it. It's also about all I can hope to ride with any skill."


----------



## wings (Jan 12, 2003)

*forgot!*

spot- 19
Listen- 13


----------



## dpdx (Jan 12, 2003)

*It's ExANTRius, not 'Extranius'*

(OOC: I would think that Exantrius is going to smite the next PC that calls him a synonym of "not necessary" to his face...  )


----------



## wings (Jan 13, 2003)

*Accident!*

(ooc- lol, i guess that would get annoying, i note the correct name now, and will spell it right from here on. Atleast Aerda didn't call him Extranius.)


----------



## Mortisan (Jan 13, 2003)

*guh...I'm awake...really*

Victus drops back into his seat, extending his arm so that Astrule can hop back to his master's side. He then gives a crooked nod of thanks to Exantrius.
"<I><B>Never cared much for horses. Of course, they never cared much for me either. That isn't to say that I'm unable to ride one if the occasion calls for it, though my purse is a tad light as well.</I></B>"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 13, 2003)

"Well, it seems there are no riders among you. Of no great concern..."

He eyes Aerda momentarily, trying to guess at his weight.

"We should be able to fit two to a sturdy mount... Three horses are within my means: Do not worry over the expense, for your companionship will be far more valuable." He smiles around the table, to each person there uniquely.

He lets out a deep sigh. "These hours are late indeed... A bed would suit me well now." He stands, and walks to the bar to set down some silver.

"Come to the inn when you are ready, and ask the keeper to let you in, should you need a place to sleep. I will leave instruction with him for your arrival..." He seems to be directing this to the group in general, although he is looking between Niccolo and Fendric as he says it.

"Enjoy the night, but be prepared to leave early tomorrow, should you wish to come along. At dawn I will visit the Temple, and then purchase horses, should I find a decent stablery."

"And should you change your minds, I should take no offense. We are barely friends yet, and your acquaintance has been privilege enough already. Good night!"

Pausing only to listen to your final thoughts for him this evening, should you have any, he makes his way out the door and into the darkness. Shortly after, the barkeep makes his way to your table.

"Stay around another hour if you like -- you won't be the only ones, so don't feel obliged to do any favors -- but be ready to leave after that hour's up. There's more than one old man around who'd like to get to sleep, you know." He smiles and jogs briskly back around the bar, to wipe up another spilled drink and pry another spilled face off the counter.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 13, 2003)

("Hmm. Not sure I wish to brave even a short walk through the streets of Hedrogura at night without Sir Exantrius' company."

"That would be my cue, then, to bid you all good night. I will be accompanying Sir Exantrius to the Temple in the morning, to get my things, but in the meantime, Niccolo, the door shall be open at the room whenever you wish to retire for the night."

He sees Niccolo reach for his coin purse, and holds out a hand, palm forward, to dissuade him. "That can wait until later, Niccolo. As is said in our Temple, all things balance over time under the Sun..."

"So good night, everyone... May the Sun rise to bless you and keep you tomorrow and forever!"

Fendric exits the bar, taking in the night air with a smile on his face.

As he gets to the Inn, he reaches down to pet the sleeping dog, bids good night to the innkeeper, and arrives at his room. Once there, he removes the studded leather armor, washes his face in the basin, sets the flail down on the small table beside the bed, settles down to prayer, and crawls into bed.

(GP: Do you need the spells I pray for?)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

<Spot 13, Listen 20 total>

Niccolo will listen to all of this, though secretly he is taking down notes from the Knight's Shield,Symbol etc...
A Herald and Minstrel had to have a Pennant after all.

'My thanks, friend, I will retire as well, though I hope my Sewing wakes you not...I'll try not to prick my thumb overly.' 

Niccolo digs through his pack, then sets out for a bit to see if there were any shops still open where he could buy some new thread/cloth for a Pennant. Also, I'd like to buy a large Book and some new Quills and a few Inkpots 
(I have the Money I believe)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 14, 2003)

_(dpdx: Nope, don't need to hear your spell list... I trust players at the table-top to mark it down and stick to it themselves, and I see no reason not to carry it over here.)_

Niccolo: It looks like the shops are all closed for the night... You recall seeing a nice plump woman selling fabric at the market when you first came to town: With luck, her prices will be reasonable. The market opens at dawn, so if you're up early, and you hurry, you may be able to at least get something started before Exantrius returns with the horses.

_(Tomorrow night -- in out of game terms -- will be tomorrow morning, in game terms, so anything more you want to do before then, be quick about it  )_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 14, 2003)

*Bump!*

Sleeping comfortably, Fendric dreams of bounding with his warhorse across the open fields, his full plate armor glistening in the Sun... As he bears down upon a orc, his mighty flail swings upward in a curving arc, sundering the head of his evil foe...

(ooc: Don't mind me - I just wanted to keep this on page One. Less work that way.)


----------



## wings (Jan 14, 2003)

*Elven ponderings.*

He eventually makes it into his room, taking a flaskof elven wine for the trip along, as well. (tell me the price, i want something good, even bordering on magically so, im willing to spend up to 20GP on the stuff.)

He, being an elf, doesn't waste his hours in as much sleep as the humans require. He uses the ambient moonlight, the pale glisten magnified in his powerful eyes, to read his book over, the shiny amber ink receptive to such a use. He has ideas of many things he would like to do with his time, many projects, but for now he will venture forth, gaining experience and power. As was his intention, in part. 

(spot 17, as he is sitting next to the window.. just in case.)

He finally settles on the floor, curled comfortably with a blanket and astrule on top of him. He doesn't dream, but only remembers he and a young elven girl running around a great tree, laughing and playing in Silver moonlight.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 15, 2003)

*Minor Edit*

[Fendric is down to 14 gp in his pocket, not 25 as previously reported. My bad.]

So, when do we get to wake up? GP?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 15, 2003)

_(Sorry, surprisingly busy day today... And it continues, so I don't really have time to work up a really solid post, but in brief_

Aerda/Victus: (It wasn't clear who was sharing Exantrius' room, but I think it defaults to you two since Fendric paid for his own.) The night passes fairly comfortably, although you are roused more than once by fits of coughing from your elder companion. When you awaken (or rise from your half-slumber) you find that he has already slipped out.

Fendric: Exantrius wakes you up about half an hour before the crack of dawn to take him to the temple... He's very talkative on the way there, but once you arrive he devotes his attention to bowing in prayer, as do a few others encircling the center shrine -- though none, it seems, except for the old knight, and your own faithful brethren.

Niccolo: Assuming you still want that banner, you'll have no trouble waking up with Fendric... At the market, you can get a square yard of good banner-quality fabric for five silver pieces... Craft check DC 20 to get it completed before Exantrius returns (assume ten percent for each point over 10... Under ten is a botched job, and you'll have to start over later.)
The book and quills are harder to round up in such a short time, however... You may have to see if you can borrow some pages from Aerda, for the time being.

All: The morning is still heavy with fog when Exantrius returns. He rides a proud white horse whose age is clearly showing, becoming a spotted pale grey. Two other horses follow, these far more stout, clearly in their prime. Fendric brings up the rear on a horse of his own, looking quite dignified, although he has to make the occasional clumsy grab for balance when his mount takes an unexpected step.

Once you're mounted and ready (I'm assuming Fendric/Niccolo on one horse, Victus/Aerda on the next, and Jalarzi/Merrim on the last) you are led up out the North gate of town, through the shanty-towns which seem still to be sleeping, and up the road to the North. You can hear the waves crashing to your right, invisible in the mist, and almost ominous as the silence of travel sets in.

Exantrius is peculiarly untalkative through all this, although he's certainly responsive to any questions or suggestions you might have.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 15, 2003)

Merrim sighs. "What a lovely morning. I like the sound of the waves crashing against the shore. It sounds especially nice with the silence of the morning." She speaks up to Jalarzi, "I don't mean to trouble you but I know absolutely nothing, and I mean nothing, about riding a horse. I'll just be hanging on back here and enjoying the ride."

OOC: Just for info, Merrim's spells that she always has memorized are:
0-Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights, Light
1-Color Spray, Magic Missle, Silent Image


----------



## dpdx (Jan 15, 2003)

*Warning - long.*

[OOC: Begging your pardon, I was looking forward to this particular opportunity to roleplay. (Could you tell?  ) Thank you for bearing with me.]

Fendric is already awake, dressed (in the "recruitment" studded leather) and ready to go when Exantrius enters his room.  Moving about the room to collect his flail, Fendric tries (but fails) to be quiet so Niccolo can get his sleep.

"Good morning, Sir Exantrius!", Fendric whispers a little too loudly. "May the Light bless you and keep you in its dawning!"

Fendric, beaming, exits the room forthwith, and is easily as chatty as Sir Exantrius on the walk to the Temple. Most of the conversation, having to do with Fendric's life at the Temple, and his current situation ("Two moons leave!") is on Fendric's end, mainly due to his boundless enthusiasm to go adventuring...

"Would you believe, Sir Exantrius, that I've never before left Hedrogura? It's true!! The most excitement I've ever had in my life was the two times I was hired to heal fighters in the Pits! I've always longed to see the countryside; The Shining One has truly blessed me to allow me to accompany you on this righteous mission!"

Once they arrive at the Temple, Fendric proudly introduces Sir Exantrius to Father Brewek and his brethren.

"And this is Brother Asgriff..."

Light keep you, good Sir!

And you as well, Brother... Asgriff?

Once introductions are over with, Fendric's brethren find Exantrius a comfortable space in the Altar room, while Fendric steps into Father Brewek's office...

"So, Fendric, I see you found something to DO with yourself on annual leave. Splendid!"

"Yes, Father! I'll return the recruitment armor to the armory as soon as I've gathered my things..."

"Oh, no need, young Brother!"

"Father?"

"No, I won't have an officer of the Faith going out and looking like a common brigand. The armor you wear is now yours. When you return to us..."

(IF I return to you... alive...)

"...you can bring it back. You'll likely have procured armor more suitable for a righteous son of Pelor by then, anyway. Something in chainmail, or even (Light Be Praised) full plate..."

"But Father, whatever will the others do?"

"The Light will continue to shine on this humble altar. We've almost got enough in collections for another set, anyway."

"I was unsuccessful, except for Sir Exantrius, but he's already a true believer..."

"It is, as I expected..."

"Father?"

"Fendric, why do you think I send you out on such missions?"

"To be honest, Father, I have no rightly idea. Nor, I suspect, do my Brethren."

Brewek jumped all over him:

"You're probably all convinced that the doddering old man you see before you has lost his nut, aren't you? That he's got you toting worshippers to the Light from bars, where they're least likely to come from, eh? Admit it!"

"Well, okay, yes--"

"--WRONG, young Brother! It's so that you can feel confidence in YOURSELF [tapping Fendric's breastplate for emphasis] and pride in your FAITH. If you can stand up to uphold the LIGHT in a roomful of people you've never MET, can't TRUST, and who might likely be able to KILL you, then The Shining One SMILES upon you, wherever you GO!"

For once, Fendric was speechless. Brewek was smiling.

"Now go get your things, Fendric. You mustn't keep Sir Exantrius waiting..."

"Yes, Father. Light bless you, sir."
________

(We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.)

Fendric attaches his pack to the horse. Fendric's pack weighs roughly 70 pounds - medium encumbrance.


----------



## wings (Jan 15, 2003)

*Wellup*

Aerda finally snapped out of the half dream of his folk and looked about the room. He has slept later than he wanted, but the memories of his childhoos brought a smile to his face.

He suited up quickly enough, his long jacket opened in back for riding and a seperate hood over his head and curly black locks. It shadows his face somes, but can't subdue his skin color, nor the vibrant red. His rapier at his side, and shortbow strung and on his back.

He waits downstairs for the rest, ready to set out when they are. 

(you never got back to me about that elven wine stuff, should i just make something up?)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2003)

Niccolo gathers the cloth (paying the Woman handsomely for it, in thanks for her being up at this early hour. In fact, he buys extra, for his skills are not really all that great as a Warrior of the Needle <Jack-of-All-Trades Feat, count as Rank 1 in all skills>.
Spending the rest of his morning (after unsuccessfully tring to gather a Book for the 'Annals of Sir Exantrius') sewing, he isn't all that inpressed with his efforts (Not a botch, but not a '20' either). Never disheartened, he sews the missing Silver buttons back onto his Jacket (NOW I roll a 17 (21 total...Sigh).

Niccolo buys some rations for the trail, as well as several cheap bottles of Wine and he is ready.
(I'll still look up until we leave for a Book).


----------



## wings (Jan 15, 2003)

*hmm*

(ooc- i thought jack-of-all-trades had a prerequisite of character level 8. am i wrong?)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 16, 2003)

_(OOC - Quote the introduction: "PHB only for character generation." I'm not too concerned about the Jack-of-all-Trades feat, but email me if you want non-PHB material -- with detailed rules, as I don't own every book out there -- in the future.

In case you're wondering: Why does it matter if I don't ask to see your character sheet? It matters *because* I'm not asking to see your character sheet... I don't have the opportunity to look everything over and to preserve balance, so the most I can do is assume you're playing with the same ruleset and leave it at that. Once you start gaining levels, I'm more open to new things -- I just didn't want to get a lot of email from "prospective" players asking for feats, weapons, ECL races, et cetera. From six players, who won't all be asking at the same time, it's not a problem 

National Acrobat: I don't need to see your memorized spells, and I'd actually prefer not to. It doesn't make such a difference at lower levels, but later on it can become an issue... I want to avoid tailoring encounters for/against the party, at least on a micro level. It would put me in an odd position, for instance, to know you had haste memorized -- do I give NPCs slow, or not? It's hard not to let knowledge influence your decisions once you have it, so I try to have as little as possible 

Oh, BTW, sorry about jumping past the morning in the temple, dp. I'd just realized how long we'd spent in the same friggin tavern, and felt obliged to move things along.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 16, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *Oh, BTW, sorry about jumping past the morning in the temple, dp. I'd just realized how long we'd spent in the same friggin tavern, and felt obliged to move things along.) *



_(It's all good, GP. Hope you don't mind that I back-tracked a little. I needed to square some things against the story, so I 'took over' the Temple for a post. Feel free to take it back, if you should need to.)

Fendric was more comfortable in the saddle than he would have been had he tried to get down, so while still mounted, he extends a hand to Niccolo to take his pack and put it next to his own on the horse. Once the pack is placed, he will extend a hand to Niccolo to let him up.

(Hope this steed can take the weight...)_


----------



## Mortisan (Jan 16, 2003)

Victus stirs from the mass of blankets in the corner of the room, pulling himself out of the akward sleeping position with a series of cracks and pops. 
Packing up his belongings and donning his gear, he heads down to the lobby, assuming that to be where his companions could be found.
He takes note of the dry taste in his mouth, and considers heading back to the tavern for a morning mead, but is interrupted as Exantrius arrives with the horses.
He heads out into the cool morning air, and hops up onto the mount with reasonable skill, helping Aerda up behind him if need be.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2003)

(OOC: sorry for the delay, just see it y=that Jalarzi went to bed early)

Ahh, Merrim, I do not mind, I would very much like your company! Say Jalarzi, but she thinks: Halflings? Gnomes? Why me, Why me, can I for once plz have normal, tall folk to be asosciated with? *Sigh* I guess I'll have to get used to it. 

OOC: I decided to let some of her planned arogance go, since this group is quite nice, although her first goals still are her own.)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 18, 2003)

As days and nights pass, you follow the road up along the coast, until it veers off west through the hills. When the air is clear it is bright and picturesque; most of the time, the mist is heavy and the road seems mysterious, and strangely ominous.

During the day he seems cheery and full of life, but as cold night descends you can see clearly the signs of Exantrius' age. His sleep is busy and bothered; his mornings are slow and weary, as though he carries an unseen weight from every limb. Still, his spirits are high, and he fends off deftly any signs of concern.

A week into your journey, early morning, you spot smoke from dying campfires weaving through the trees of the small valley nestled between the hills to the west. Your elder companion seems interested:

"I've heard some rumor of hobgoblins in this area... Perhaps this is them. It may be a good idea to pay a visit, perhaps barter: If they are bandits and thieves, then at least we might give them a good deal, that they may spare the roads for a space of time."

He looks about for agreement before guiding his steep down the rough slopes.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

Bandits to kill, that is always a good cause (and they always have plenty of goods as well)


----------



## wings (Jan 18, 2003)

*Hrm*

Aerda's quick eyes found the billowing shape as he awoke from his book. He nods to Exantrius, and goes about loosening his rapier in its sheath. 

"Astrule, why don't you scout some for us?" With that the large bird goes from the elf's shoulder, out over the trees, in the direction of the smoke. Aerda knows he will only get a limited response, but its worth a shot.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 19, 2003)

Fendric's first time outside of the city is an interesting one, getting the hang of horseriding, watching the others for ideas as they set camp, pitching in when it would seem he's capable of the task. Sleeping in the open air, when the weather cooperates, is much better even than the hotel room.

Fendric has also been practicing some spell casting in the wide-open environment; casting Light after the night so people can see themselves and each other before retiring. Fendric enjoys the guard shifts, as most nights they are a time for serene contemplation.

Fendric listens to Exantrius bring up the hobgoblins, and as he follows the rest of the party toward the hobgoblin infestation, wonders aloud: "Pardon me, good Sir, but will this set us back much on our journey? If we are to stop the Knight-turned-demagogue from embroiling the entire Coast in combat, Sir Exantrius, wouldn't it help to get ahead of him?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 19, 2003)

Aerda: Astrule soars out -- it's about half a mile away, a short journey, especially for a bird of prey. As he returns, you get the sense that things are fairly peaceful down there, although there is a sense of caution as well.

Fendric: "I don't intend that we take long -- a setback of an hour or two will be no great worry, and it is always good to have supplies at hand." Taking a moment to think, he adds "How are your food supplies, I should ask?" and looks around the group for answers.


----------



## wings (Jan 19, 2003)

*Astrule*

"They seem to be peaceful, atleast thats what Astrule thinks. I think we should trust him." Aerda says, rather randomly it seems.

With his elven stomach he could subsist on lighter foods, but he would have no need to with astrule around. "My rations ran out yesterday, but Astrule hunts enough for me, if he needs to. He likes it, the hunting i mean."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 19, 2003)

Merrim's eyes grow bright, a dangerous thing when a gnome does that. "Perhaps with my storytelling and illusionary skills, coupled with Niccolo's musicianship and bardic lore, we could entertain them as sort of a bartering for food, etc. Making friends and allies is never a bad thing. At least among small folk it isn't."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, Yes now that you mention it, I'm almost through my rations, so bartering for some food wll do the trick. and otherwise I can blast them with my magic to get what we need if they aren't that *peacefull*


----------



## dpdx (Jan 19, 2003)

Satisfied with the answer the noble Knight has given him, Fendric agrees with the others on the question of rations.

"Yes, I'm afraid my food has run out as well, good sir. There isn't much I can hunt with a flail and a sling, I'm afraid, and we never had much to hunt in Hedrogura, anyway.' Fendric smiles at this thought.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 21, 2003)

Sensing agreement, Exantrius leads you down into the valley, through the trees in the direction of the smoke.

As you approach the source, you begin noticing strange things in the trees: Stretched hides painted with awful faces in blood, strung up bonus, and more than one apparently human skull.

"Just for show, no doubt," Exantrius reassures you. "If they wanted violence, after all, they'd be much better giving no warning at all, rather than begging us to question our courage that we may turn back!"

Soon you can see large tents, strung up between the trees, shaped by the growth of the forest. They are patched together, cured hide and tendon, but appear to be well-crafted: The are rolled over upon each other, probably water-tight. The sides are painted with large red shapes, patterns, and runes -- too bright to be stale blood.

As you approach the encampment, you see no figures (or rather, make Spot checks  )... Exantrius calls out something in a foreign tongue (anybody speak Hobgoblin?)


----------



## Timothy (Jan 21, 2003)

OOC: I don't speak undercommon, and will roll later, when I get home.


----------



## wings (Jan 21, 2003)

*nupe*

Is Goblin close?
Spot check is a 8 for me, and should i have to roll for Astrule, i rolled an 18, and with his +8 in spot, that makes 26.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: nupe*



			
				wings said:
			
		

> *Is Goblin close?
> Spot check is a 8 for me, and should i have to roll for Astrule, i rolled an 18, and with his +8 in spot, that makes 26. *




You don't see anything, but you get the sense from Astrule that you are indeed not alone.

As for Goblin, the roots are similar, and given context it's pretty clear that he's sending his greetings, and asking to barter.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 21, 2003)

Fendric follows with trepidation (Spot: 8), but probably doesn't see anything.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

OoC:What, everyone else isn't 8th Level? 
Sorry, the Jack-of-all-Trades was a mistake.

IC: Niccolo waits nervously, his Violin held in his hands.
Hobgoblins? he thinks to himself, surely the Knight wasn't thinking of Talking to them? Hobgoblins ATE people...at least that's what he had always heard...


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 21, 2003)

"Oh no, no," whispers Merrim to herself. "Don't like the looks of this at all. Kinda creepy, eh?"

Spot is a 4 (woo hoo! Ignorance is bliss)
Listen is a 19

Merrim will nervously have the words to color spray ready to fly off of her lips in a moments notice.


----------



## wings (Jan 21, 2003)

*Hehehehehe*

Noticing the wee jesters apprehension, Aerda leans over, and as his horse is to the left and slightly behind the one jalarzi and merrim ride on, he can approach behind the gnome unheard, his face close enough. He randomly yells out,  *"BAH!"* 

(ooc-its hard to describe randomness, lol. but the point is, he is trying to scare merrim)

(also ooc-uriel: but ill have to agree with you, it is a wonderful feat, i probably will take it.)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

OoC: Result 17 on my Will save not to get startled.
 Niccolo looks up at the sudden noise 'That as not amusing, my Good Knight...' 

OoC:Jack-of-all-Trades is a direct 'lift' Ahem...from Ars Magica. I always preferred playing  Companions to MAges in that, and it was my fave Merit.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 21, 2003)

"Hmmph! That wasn't funny!" Merrim says. "This is!" Merrim casts a silent image that replicates Aerda, gnome sized, riding a pony, dressed in a jester's outfit.


----------



## wings (Jan 21, 2003)

*Ah*

(Well, that roll is pretty much useless, since there is nothing to roll against. But hey, im not one to say what your character does)

He was laughing softly, he didnt mean harm by it, of course. "Sure that may be the best looking gnome around, but an awful waste of a spell, don't you think?" Magic was one of the few things he took seriously. "Dispel that silly image, the hobgoblins are around here somewhere."

He grabs onto victus's arm and slides off of the horse. Walking next to it, watching either side intently. Astrule drops from the sky, on Aerda's waiting arm. He whispers some words to the bird, asking where the hobgoblins were, but not bothering to expect an answer.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 21, 2003)

*Wasted Spell?*

"I take no offense, I enjoy humor. You must realize that humor is an essential part of my life. However, I disagree about the wasted spell idea. There is no such thing as a wasted spell, besides, magic has many purposes, one of which is to entertain. Besides, you never know when an illusion will be useful to spook your enemies, or to make them act more hastily than they should."


----------



## wings (Jan 22, 2003)

*Sure.. Sure*

"Oh, i know how important illusion is its just.. We can talk about this some other time, yeah?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 22, 2003)

Merrim nods at Aerdra, "of course, at another, more opportune moment."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 22, 2003)

As you joke, and Exantrius voice echoes through the camp, you hear a heavy thump behind you. Turning, you see a well-muscled, loosely-armored man-like beast squat before you, large ape-like hands wrapped tight around a large, heavy spear. The tip is stone and looks shoddily constructed, but nonetheless you can't imagine it would be nice to have its battle-worthiness tested on _you_.

Exantrius turns, and smiles quickly. The two exchange some words, and finally the hobgoblin stands from his crouch, letting out a loud series of yells.

(Aerda: Exantrius is making it clear that he only wants to barter, and the hobgoblin seems to be making threats, but when he stands he lets his spear fall loosely to his side, not seeming to intend for combat.)

A few brief moments after the yells, a number of other hobgoblins begin to crawl from the front flaps of the tents, women and children included. The youngest rush up and begin to fiddle with your pouches, hanging weapons, the edges of your shoes, and pretty much anything they find randomly interesting. The adults are quick to pull them back, growling reprimands at them with an alien concern in their voice.

Finally, a tall, well-outfitted creature steps out from the crowd, wearing fine fabric in hodge-podge patches, streaks of grey running through his facial fur.

"Welcome," he says in common, his voice heavily foreign. "I am Alag. You come to trade? What do you bring?"


----------



## dpdx (Jan 22, 2003)

Dismounting, Fendric ruffles through his bag, and pulls out two flasks of oil (oil, 1 pint each). Turning to Alag, he says, "I have lantern oil, sir. Would this be of use to your people?"

Fendric then walks next to Exantrius, and whispers to him, "do these folk take gold? I have some left..."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 22, 2003)

Merrim turns to Fendric and Exantrius, 'I have a few sunrods and tindertwigs, as well as a Potion of Healing if we are hard pressed. Plus of course," winking at Aerda, "I have my stories and illusionary tricks that I can use to amuse the children. Provided that they can understand my languages."


----------



## wings (Jan 22, 2003)

*Pff*

Aerda nods to the man, but doesn't bother to go through his stuff, he knows his supplies are limited to his weapons, his spellbook, and a set of pigments, and brushes. None of which he is prepared to trade.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 24, 2003)

Exantrius turns to Fendric and Merriam:

"Gold I doubt will be worth much... Sunrods and tindertwigs, moreso. Save your potion though. And go ahead with the tricks..."

He smiles and turns to the Hobgoblin elder: "We require only enough food to sustain us for two weeks... The smaller of our numbers will eat less, so look at it as five of your folk, who are clearly more hearty than we."

The Hobgoblin takes a moment to picture the amount of food required, as Exantrius looks through his belt pouch, and pulls out a small vial.

"The liquid in this bottle is antitoxin -- it will protect you from poison, such as a scorpion's sting or a viper's bite. I'm sure you could find this quite useful, living in the wilderness."

Alag considers this.

"The little bottle, both bottles of oil, and eight tindertwigs. Is this good?"

He turns to Merrim, a light grin passing over his teeth.

"And for your tricks, we will add a bag of mushrooms extra. Good?"

_(Merrim: As this goes on, you hear a low rumbling and a few loud whimpers from a small tent about thirty yards to the group's right, somewhat isolated from the rest of the tents.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 24, 2003)

Fendric looks at Alag with admiration: "May the Light bless you, good sir!" Handing over the flasks of oil, smiling, he looks the tribal chieftain square in the eye. "Are any of your tribe hurt? Perhaps I can assist..."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 24, 2003)

"Tricks, stories and more," exclaims Merrim. "Give me a moment to get prepared and gather the young in a nice spot where I can make sure that they are all able to witness the show." Merrim tries to take a look at the tent in question and will take off her backpack and move closer to the tent. When she gets a little closer, she sets the pack down, pulls out her jester hat and makes like she is getting ready, while surveying the tent and trying to see what might be inside.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 25, 2003)

Merrim: As you approach, the sounds are definitely voices of some sort... Or rather, one voice, speaking lowly, to itself. Before you have a chance to get closer, you see the tent collapse on its side, accompanied by a loud hobgoblin roar. Its occupant stumbles, and begins scrambling to his feet, his eyes dead-set on Exantrius. He screams out something in Hobgoblin and begins moving fast in a straight line, towards your elder companion, dragging a very large, thoroughly-decorated bone axe..

_(Yes, roll for initiative. Consider him seventy feet from the main group at the moment -- about twenty feet out of the tent. Merrim's about thirty feet closer. The rest of you will be dispersed within fifteen feet of Exantrius.
If anyone has a strong distaste for this loose of a system of battle-tracking, I can start posting diagrams, but otherwise, this is simpler.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 25, 2003)

[Init: 18, no modifier.]

On Fendric's initiative, he will cast Shield of Faith on himself, then draw flail and small steel shield (free actions?). (Making him AC 17 for 10 rounds, AC 15 after or if shield isn't drawn).

If there's any time left, he will shout "Look Out!" at Exantrius.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 25, 2003)

Merrim's Initiative: 9 (7+2)

Merrim grabs her crossbow and readies to fire if need be.

Her Ranged Attack is +2 (dex)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2003)

<Niccolo's Init is a 17>
Niccolo draws his small Rapier, ready for any attack by the Hobgoblins.


----------



## wings (Jan 27, 2003)

*Aiiieee!!!*

(ooc- rolled 14+7=21, move equivalent to draw bow, then holding the attack until He moves forward ten feet or so. [shortbow range- 60ft.])

Aerda had just thought about following Merrim, to make sure she wasn't overwhelmed, so he was watching as the tent collapsed. His swift Elven ears registered the danger, and he seemed to react before he knew what he was doing. His hands  produce his shortbow, training it on the hobgoblin and holding the arrow until the thing moves closer. His deep red eyes calm.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll have to drop out of this game, you seem to be getting on fine.

Sorry


----------



## dpdx (Jan 27, 2003)

[OOC: Ooh! Dibs on Jallarzi's stuff! 

Sorry to see ya go.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 27, 2003)

_(Wow, I could have sworn I posted this already...)_

Aerda: Reacting quickly, you nock your bow and let an arrow fly. It finds its target, piercing deep into unarmored flesh, but its recipient takes no apparent notice, charging forward undaunted.

Fendric: You call forth the hand of Pelor to guard you, and remove your weapons as the screaming beast approaches the elder knight.

Niccolo: Turning with your rapier to the others in the camp, it seems that they are as surprised as you. Many have readied their weapons -- spears, knives, and the occasional axe or hammer -- but Alag is shouting feverishly at them. Seeing your raised rapier, he looks directly at you: "Please not attack!"

Merrim: You have your crossbow out, but by the time it's loaded the hobgoblin is already on Exantrius.

Screaming a few final words -- you swear you can hear the name "Thedoric" among them -- the charging creature swings its axe up and across the side of the old knight. You can feel the vibration in your teeth as a resounding clang stretches across the valley. Exantrius turns, staggered, grasping wildly for his sword.

_(Next round, actions? Post in an if-then-else format covering several rounds if you expect not to be able to post for a moment.)_

Meanwhile, Victus has his weapon out, prepared to defend himself, and Jalarzi is off running back toward Hedrogura. 

_(See you in the other games, Timothy. All way-too-frickin-many of them  )_


----------



## wings (Jan 28, 2003)

*Rah!*

(ooc- Aerda has a +3 bonus with short-bow, if you are doing the rolling, which would seem the best, somehow.)

Aerda will place another arrow against the wooden bow as he drops to a knee. He pulls it back and aims once again, drawing the string tight and touching his hand to his cheek. He releases another arrow.

Apparently this Hobgoblin has a bone to pick with Exantrius, well, a bone-axe anyhow.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Rah!*



			
				wings said:
			
		

> *(ooc- Aerda has a +3 bonus with short-bow, if you are doing the rolling, which would seem the best, somehow.)*




_(Ah, I read your initiative as your attack roll as well for some reason... Checked for a hit and rolled a 19, so the above still stands.)_


----------



## wings (Jan 28, 2003)

*okie*

Good, then.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 28, 2003)

Merrim will magic missle the creature the next round.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 28, 2003)

Fendric will try to move within flanking distance and swing with the light flail (+1 bonus - do you roll the attack, or do I?):

"Unhand him!"

(on edit: that's +1 to hit and damage)


----------



## wings (Jan 28, 2003)

*Aerda himself.*

I finally got a picture of the little fella in, it came out a mite different than i'd have like, but all the same. There he is.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 30, 2003)

Aerda: Once again, your arrow flies true to its mark, landing deep within the hobgoblin's flank.

Fendric: Stepping behind the attacker and taking advantage of his carelessness, you manage to crash a mighty blow heavily across its unarmored back. Finally it seems to take notice, roaring in pain.

Merrim: Your magic missile does not err. The hobgoblin stumbles as your magic sears into its flesh.

Niccolo/Victus: Full defense.

Reeling, the hobgoblin pulls backs and swings freely at your companion's throat. He stumbles back, blood gushing freely, then with a look of sudden determination pulls his sword from its sheath, and in one clean motion the attacker's head and body part ways.

Exantrius breathes deeply, holding one hand to the throat, and drops to one knee. A strange look of remorse passes across his face, and he reaches toward Fendric for aid. 

The whole village stands in shock -- none seem ready to take action.

_(OOC -- Not to give away too much, but *that* was some odd rolling of the dice... Consecutive criticals between the two NPCs, which came close to having some really unwanted results, heh.)_


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

Niccolo rushes to Exantrius' side 'M'Lord! How fare thee!'


----------



## wings (Jan 30, 2003)

*Woo-boy.*

Aerda mouth opens slightly at the sight of all the blood. He sprints over to Exantrius, kneeling down and helping the human steady himself. He pushes the hobgoblin corpse away.

If any hobgoblins will approach in a threatening manner, Aerda will snarl as only a wild-elf_(whoa! he isnt a wild-elf, well, he isnt all wild-elf, anyway!)_ could before raising his bow.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 30, 2003)

Niccolo: "Worry not, I have endured far worse!" he croaks out, blood flowing with each syllable. Somehow, it still seems eloquent.

Aerda: As you touch the body, a few hobgoblins approach: Your snarl holds them back long enough for Alag to step between you.

"I... ah..." He searches for words, then covers his face in disgust.

_"Grecht!"_

You don't even need to compare it to goblin to guess what that must mean.


----------



## wings (Jan 30, 2003)

*Hrm*

Aerda speaks in common, "Alag, what just happened here? I trust this was not a tribal effort, correct?!" (If he hasnt said his name, i just adress him by speaking at him.) As Niccolo helps Exantrius, Aerda stands, and awaits Alag's answer.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 30, 2003)

After the carnage, Fendric strides quickly and purposefully to Exantrius. His courage finds him, and he speaks loudly and with strength: "Away from him! I need room, and no one else must touch him!"

Fendric then places a hand lightly on Exantrius' wound, holding his medallion in the direction of the sun, and entreats Pelor for aid:

"O Great, Shining One, give this paragon of your virtue the benefit of your healing warmth, and through your Glorious Light cause his wounds to abate. I ask it in the Holy Name of Pelor, God among Gods, Sun among Suns..."

[Spontaneous Casting: Magic Weapon into Cure Light Wounds, for d8 +1 (caster level) +1 (Healing domain) = 8! + 2 = 10 points healed.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 30, 2003)

Aerda: Alag speaks, finally. "No! By no means!" He looks toward the dead. "That was Kier. He was our tribe's, ah..." He searches for the proper word, then sees Fendric heal the wounded knight. He points: "Like him."

"He was young, he was training. Perhaps he had a vision..." He looks toward Exantrius, almost accusatorily.

Fendric: The wounds on his throat close, although the flesh is still marred by a terrible deep red bruise. He leans close, and whispers: "Thank you, good knight."

Then, standing confidently and staring down the chieftan: "A vision indeed. You heard what he yelled. I would be more careful sending young shaman on their spirit-quests in the future..." He looks down to the body, and adds, almost to himself: "Poor creature. Alas, he is in a better place."


----------



## wings (Jan 30, 2003)

"What had he said?" Aerda asks over to Extranius, wondering what the hobgoblin's motivations may have been. He puts his bow away and arrow back into the quiver.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 1, 2003)

Alag begins to answer, but Exantrius is forceful about responding to a question posed to him.

Coldly: " 'In the name of Thedoric, I vanquish thee...' " He pauses. "At least, that's a somewhat dignified translation."

"In any case I should hope this will have no effect on our exchange, but that we may leave sooner in respect for the dead."

The two share some words in hobgoblin, and Alag nods toward a young tribesmate, who runs off back to one of the larger tents. At the same time others approach, carrying a shroud to lay over the fallen shaman.


----------



## wings (Feb 1, 2003)

*Man*

(OOC- i hope victus decides to post, he seems to be the only true figter in the whole group.)

Aerda sighs, and spots the missing member. Or doesnt notice her, rather, for she is gone by now. He raises a brow, and looks around. If she left the horse, Aerda will mount it and praise her kindness, if not, then he will curse her under his breath.

He will hold off any further questioning until after they are away from the camp.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 2, 2003)

The horse remains. She took the time to take all of _her_ things from the saddlebags, but had the courtesy to leave the rest. 

Meanwhile, Victus seems extremely quiet -- it looks like he's giving some thought to running as well.

...

After a brief span of time, a pair of hobgoblins return, carrying several large packages, wrapped tightly in thin, soft leather. Exantrius examines the first, and his eyes widen in surprise a little. He passes them along and about: Some contain cured meat -- apparently venison, others flatbreads, others some sort of long vegetable stalks. Clearly the food is of no low quality -- they are almost luxury.

(*Everyone take 16 days' trail rations.* Don't forget to drop whatever was agreed in barter.)

Once everything is exchanged, Exantrius encourages you to load up your saddles and mount your horses.

"Hurry along back to the road... I will be with you again shortly. I want to have a word here, to make sure things are left in order."

As he is going about, he leans in toward Fendric's ear, and whispers briefly and covertly.

"If my horse returns to you with no rider, look through the saddlebags -- you should find a number of sealed letters. Take them unbroken to the most trustworthy courier you can find."

And he moves along, grinning, to Merrim.

"With the Sorceress now gone, I hope you have brought an appetite!" He helps her into the saddle, and stands back, waiting for you to depart.

(OOC: To read the above mystery text, first, you need to either play Fendric or succeed at a Listen check DC 20.  Assuming that, just cut and paste it into something like Notepad, or anywhere you can change the font to something readable. If this system works for everyone, we'll stick with it henceforth...

*Also, XP:
Aerda: 470
Victus: 380
Niccolo: 460
Merrim: 440
Fendric: 500*)


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 2, 2003)

Merrim's listen is a 9.

Merrim accepts the help into the saddle but looks rather alarmed at the large amount of rations. "I can't eat all of that. I guess that it will be for everyone to share should the need arise."


----------



## wings (Feb 2, 2003)

*woo EXPERIENCE!*

The black haired elf goes over to the horse, pats its muzzle softly before hopping up onto the saddle, Astrule taking roost on a saddlebag. He pulls on his hood, his red eyes gleaming as he turns to leave with the rest. 

(ooc- we will never know if Aerda passed the listen check, mwa-haha.)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

Ach, mylisten was a 19...


----------



## dpdx (Feb 2, 2003)

I understand, good sir... Fendric whispers back to the knight.

After loading everything back onto the horse, which Fendric has by now named Sunray, Fendric makes sure Niccolo is on securely, and starts back toward the road.

"I hope Sir Exantrius is all right," he says to Niccolo as they ride, "I'm not exactly comfortable leaving him alone in a camp full of hobgoblins."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 3, 2003)

As you depart the camp, you can hear the shudder of hushed voices slowly fade into the quiet hiss of the forest, indistinguishable from the air between the leaves. The uphill climb to the the road is a little difficult, especially for the less experienced riders, but once you reach the road you have time enough to sit and catch your nerves.

The road itself is peaceful and quiet, and the moments flow by slowly as you await Exantrius' return. (OOC: Spot checks, please.)


----------



## wings (Feb 3, 2003)

*Spot checks*

Spot check 13+5mod=18 (wis +2 elf,+2 alertness from familiar.)

Aerda bounces along with the horse easily, his thin body taking the rigors of horse-riding admirably. I only meant that then wasn't the time for casting spells in general, Merrim. He shrugs and doesn't bother the subject anymore. Looking around himself with little interest, but keen awareness regardless.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 4, 2003)

"Great," Merrim thinks to herself, "now I gotta ride this thing all by myself." Spot is an 8.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 4, 2003)

[OOC: If Victus is no longer with us, I'd hate to see him "run for the hills," as that would leave us very short on front-line combat specialists. Perhaps he could be played as an NPC until he shows back up, if he does. Barring that, perhaps we could recruit another player...]

"Perhaps Aerda and Victus could split up, and one of them take you along," Fendric says to Merrim. "They both seem capable of riding a horse in their own right."

Concentrating on Merrim's predicament (Spot: 7), Fendric fails to notice anything of import in the surrounding countryside.


----------



## wings (Feb 4, 2003)

*If*

(I thought i remembered hearing about exantrius helping her up... so i dunno. she can ride with me, no prob.)


----------



## dpdx (Feb 4, 2003)

(Helping her up isn't the problem - it's riding. A gnome could barely reach the stirrups on a regular horse: even jockeys aren't that short...  )


----------



## wings (Feb 4, 2003)

*shure*

(i get that, but i was more referring to.. whose horse did he help her onto? his own? the sorceress's [which i had claimed, lol], so i guess she is on with aerda. solves that.)


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 4, 2003)

OOC: I guess I am on Aerda's horse. I had forgotten that.

"Well, I thank you for the help, and I promise not to make anymore illusions of you. At least for awhile. And I won't discuss the "proprieties" of casting magic." She gives Aerda a nice, big, stupid grin. Which of course, means she is up to no good.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 4, 2003)

Aerda: You notice the dark silhouette of a cloaked figure riding a horse down the road, far in the distance -- it's not quite clear if he's on the same path as you, as it winds through the hills and disappears behind brush quite a bit. The figure itself is near the top of a hill, on the edge of the horizon.

The figure is standing fairly still, but you'd swear he was looking at you. After a few moments, it makes a sweeping motion with its arm and bolts down the road, out of view.

_(OOC: If that's not an adequate description of the scenery -- as it's kind of a tough situation to describe -- I can try drawing a picture, heh.)_

Within short time, you hear the sound of horse-steps as Exantrius emerges from the woods. He is smiling, somewhat solemnly, but is quick about reaching your position.

"I apologize for the wait, but even in a hurried quest as ours it is still inexcusable to yet ill deeds, be they even just ones, go unatoned. Now, though, let us travel."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 4, 2003)

[By now, what time of day is it?]

Fendric breathes an audible sigh of relief when Exantrius returns from the goblin village. Upon hearing "let us travel," Fendric responds, "I'm ready," and turns his horse in the direction they were headed.


----------



## wings (Feb 5, 2003)

*Iiinteresting*

Aerda raises his brow at the sight, which moments later is obvious that no one else saw.  He will try to dedicate the figure to memory, to perhaps describe later.

He turned to Exantrius, "Would it be possible that we are being followed?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 5, 2003)

"It's certainly a possibility... In fact, highly probable. I wouldn't worry about it much, though. If anyone was planning a move they would have made it already -- certainly before I had you young heroes at my defense!"

Despite his outward confidence, his gaze betrays a certain unease.

"We should take extra care making camp tonight all the same... Try to keep things private and defensible. I do not intend for you to meet an early end!"

He seems to choke on these final words, and grows very silent for a while, staring off into space.

_(BTW, in case it wasn't clear, the figure you saw was down the road -- ie, in the direction you're going -- although it's still not quite clear it's the same road at all. Also, timewise I believe it's early afternoon -- only a few hours after the initial sighting of the hobgoblin camp.)_


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

Niccolo keeps close to the old Knight, his eyes keen for assailants. Trying to keep atop the horse that he rode on, he turned, grinning in a silly manner at Merrin, acting like a miniature Knight himself, Jesting for the Jester as it were.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 5, 2003)

As he sat atop his horse, with the wind running past his ears as the party rode, Fendric was in a pleasant mood: good company, interesting countryside, and the sensation of speed on horseback.

("I shall need to get word back to Father Brewek that our quest may outlast my annual leave; oh, I hope the Temple won't miss me!")

"Please, Niccolo..." Fendric looks briefly behind him, laughing, "Although you're very amusing, it's still hard enough for me to stay atop our steed without you fidgeting back there..."

Trying hard to regain his composure from Niccolo's antics, and also to keep up with the elder cavalier, he turns to Exantrius, smiling. "So, Sir Exantrius, shall we be making camp a good way off the main road, so as not to attract undue attention? I'm afraid that as much as I have enjoyed it, that I might still be a little out of my element here in the outdoors!"

(edit: Arggh! I have to remember to uncheck my .sig! Sorry!)


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 5, 2003)

Merrim laughs at Niccolo's humor. "That's what we need, uplifted spirits on this journey. Perhaps I could get a story out of you tonight?" Merrim does her best to not look awkward while riding the horse. 

Upon hearing Sir Exantrius mention 'safe' camp, Merrim cannot help but ask, "do you think that there will be trouble tonight, Master Exantrius?"


----------



## wings (Feb 6, 2003)

*Well*

Aerda rides with his eyes looking for the figure again."Well, it's just that, I spotted a man quite a ride away, he seemed to be looking at us, he might've been on this very path, but i cannot know for sure." He looks over at Exantrius as he speaks, then turns his eyes back to the point he saw the man, as to indicate where, maybe.

"Astrule, why don't you go get yourself some meat, but keep your eyes open, alright?" WIth that he takes the bird onto his arm, pets him a couple of times, then pushes him skyward.

Aerda had been alive quite a while, as all elves tend to have done. He had wasted more time than many of these adventurer's whole lifespans. He knew how to wait, unease didn't reach him, he seemed content just riding, looking either way for the man again.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 6, 2003)

Merrim: "I don't expect trouble, but it is best to be prepared for it. Brother Fendric, I am sure you will find that a night among the trees is not so rough as one might think." His voice is confident yet weary... It has been, after all, a trying day.

As nightfall descends, he searches around for a good path, leading you off into the wilderness. He eventually settles on a rocky enclave: Sheltered and hidden, but with a good view nonetheless, and clearly well-defensible, considering you have to leave your horses tied to climb up.

After aiding the last of your numbers to the perch, and dragging up a few of his own belongings, Exantrius exhales strongly, slumping into a seat against the rocks. "We should keep a vigilant watch tonight, but if you don't mind, I should like to have my sleep unbroken..." His face twinges into a smile: "Or at least, let me take last watch, that my rest may be immediate."

He lays out his bedroll, grumbling a little, and lays back in it, not bothering to remove his armor. As he drifts to sleep he remains responsive, although his mutterings become less and less conscious as the minutes pass.

_(Watch order please, including hours covered, with Spot checks. Exantrius will take the last two hours of the ten-hour span, Victus the first two. That leaves six to cover, plus any overlap you deem necessary.)_


----------



## wings (Feb 6, 2003)

*Hrm*

(He will take middle watch, cause why not. Spot = 16(rolled 11))


----------



## dpdx (Feb 6, 2003)

Brother Fendric volunteers for the watch just before Exantrius'. Before retiring, he will have another look at Exantrius' wound. If Exantrius agrees, Fendric will cast the remainder of his spells until the paladin is healed up to full, or his spells are expended:

[Spontaneous Casting: Protection from Evil into CLW = Roll: 7 + 2 = 9 points healed.]

[Orisons: 3, Spontaneously cast into CMW, 1 point each, if necessary.]

Fendric will then pray to Pelor (for spells) before going to sleep 2 hours before first watch.

In the morning, Fendric will awaken, and take his watch while eating breakfast. (Spot: 12).


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2003)

Second Watch, Spot 13, Listen 21 total.
I am also trying to work on my Banner for the Knight.
I rolled a 22 total.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 7, 2003)

Niccolo: Your banner is finished, and a fine job on it, too. The Crest of Unity is unmistakable on the backing of Exantrius' personal colors, blue and white.

Aerda: Your watch is the longest of them all, needing far less time to rest than the rest. It passes slowly but peacefully: Niccolo and Merrim in turn keep you entertained, but it is no doubt a nice change of pace when Fendric rises to relieve you of gnomish conversation.

As the first hints of morning blue begin to seep into the sky, your eye catches an odd movement -- something on Exantrius' neck, wriggling out of his breastplate. As you move to react, it emerges: A dove of purest white. It ruffles its feathers, and promptly takes flight to the West, away from the rising sun.

It is only as it disappears into the distance that you realize the old knight is no longer breathing.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 7, 2003)

Fendric moves to roust Exantrius at daybreak, and recoils in alarm when the paladin doesn't move. "My comrades! Wake up! Come quickly! Exantrius has stopped breathing!", he shouts.

Checking the wound on his neck for any seepage of blood, he finds none. It is at this point that Fendric realizes Exantrius has gone on to sit at the arm of the Shining One, his days on earth at a natural end. There seems to be nothing that can be done, so Fendric does not bother to cast any healing magic, though he would gladly expend all of his spells as he did the night before to get just one more chance to talk to the paladin, one further set of instructions...

At that moment, Fendric is stricken at once by panic and grief: what to do now? Could they, a group of relative novices, face the revolutionary by themselves? Wait...

As the others rise, and come to him, he speaks again: "I must see his steed! Someone bring the steed over here! Exantrius instructed me to check the saddlebags for letters that must be delivered, and we must return him to a temple or an agent of the Order for proper sanctification and burial! Please, quickly, now, we don't have time!"

(edit: arggh - out, damn .sig!)


----------



## wings (Feb 7, 2003)

At the first notice of alarm, Aerda slides out of the reverie he was caught in. He seemed to raise wordlesly and with little unease. He watches as the dove flies away, immaculate against the rest of the world. Aerda moves over to take the fallen knight's steed and bring it over to the young cleric.

Away from the rising sun? That hardly seemed appropriate somehow. It actually disturbed him in general, with the dove and all. He must've truly been something else. Truly favored by the Gods.

"In all my years, i've never seen a soul set wing as a dove."

With that he will help Fendric go through the saddlebag, but not to enthusiastically. Not out of greivance, even tho' he was sad that his newly acquainted comrade had passed (it was a very short time for an acquaintence, for the elves that tend friendships over decades.) It was more because he was partially lethargic, he was yet to get the sleep he needs. Good thing he doesnt need to prepare spells or ready his mind.

(search- 9+4=13)


----------



## dpdx (Feb 7, 2003)

[Fendric will take 20 on the search, and catalog everything he finds on a piece of paper. Other than that, he'll wait for the gnomes to post, in case they wanna.]


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 8, 2003)

"How peaceful he looks," says Merrim. "He has earned his place next to his lord. Peace Be with you Exantrius. As we Gnomes say, 'there is always a place next to the hearth for one more who has come and found his way home'."


----------



## Mortisan (Feb 8, 2003)

_OOC: I apologize for my inactivity, and as many of you may have guessed, I am no longer able to play in this game. Perhaps in the future I will return as a different character. Sorry if this causes an inconvenience.
Cheers,
     Mortisan._


----------



## dpdx (Feb 8, 2003)

Mortisan said:
			
		

> *OOC: I apologize for my inactivity, and as many of you may have guessed, I am no longer able to play in this game. Perhaps in the future I will return as a different character. Sorry if this causes an inconvenience.
> Cheers,
> Mortisan. *



[OOC: Boo! Since we don't have Victus' stats, I suggest we recruit more players - preferably players that stick around. I'm tired of losing one player a week.]


----------



## wings (Feb 8, 2003)

*Well*

(ooc- I'm sure i can get his stats. He is a friend of mine, and i really thought he would stick around a little longer. if you will give me your address guiltpuppy, i'll have him send the stats straight to you. if you want that.)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 8, 2003)

Looking down the slope from your perch, you can see the white horse raking its hooves across the rocks, trying to climb. As you head down the animal calms, allowing you to search the bags freely.

The pack is organized cleanly: Food, rope, a bag of caltrops, and other miscellaneous items all seem to have their own place. After some searching you notice that the lining of the left bag folds up: Inside are eight leather envelopes, each containing a carefully sealed letter on thick parchment.

_(OOC: Sure, I can run Victus... I wasn't planning on being too melee heavy with the game -- dependent a little on the player make-up, of course -- so he may work better as an NPC. Email is skywise@swoo.net. There is also a Recruitment/OOC thread  now, although newly-recruited folk probably won't be showing up immediately.)_


----------



## wings (Feb 8, 2003)

*Remember*

Aerda sighs relieved when they find the documents."Remember, do not break the seals... Now, where would you suppose we could find a decent courier? Perhaps a temple of Fharlanghn?" 

Aerda scans the countryside as he talks, gaining a dread feeling.  He wished someone else had seen that grim figure, then atleast he could know he didnt imagine it. 

He will climb the summit again, to make sure everyone is up and informed of the situation.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 8, 2003)

Fendric takes the letters and puts them back in the saddlebag, noting the destinations in case they should encounter them upon the journey.

Were they addressed to any places we know? I can't think of a more trustworthy messenger than ourselves. 

"Your guess is as good as mine, my trueblooded friend. But I would imagine we should proceed in the direction we were headed. We know there's naught the way we came but Hedrogura."

Fendric looks back up the slope: "There is also the matter of Sir Exantrius' burial. I would also imagine we should carry him with us until a suitable cleric or knight could be found, although if it gets to be too troublesome, we can take care of it ourselves. I have performed funeral blessings before, and I'd be honored indeed to say his last rites, if yet unqualified."

Fendric then starts back up the hill, calling to Victus: "if you would help me, I'd like to get Exantrius and his things down the hill and upon his steed, without damaging him, so we can set out again."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2003)

Niccolo starts awake, excited to show the Knight that he had finished the Banner.

Looking over at the assembled group and the Expired Cavalier, the Gnome's Heart breaks.
'but..but...he was going to ...I was...' Niccolo steps forward, tears brimming in his eyes and lays the Banner upon the old Knight.
'Mayhap this will serve as a Shroud for such a fine Old knight as Exantrius, since he hath no need of it anymore in life...' 
The little Bard steps away, lest any see the tears falling down his cheeks.

Turning back, Niccolo clears his throat.

'The Lay of Exantrius'

Aged was he, though in truth he be
an Ageless, Eternal Paragon of Virtue...
His Deeds were many, too numerous to list,
Lest ye have a century for the hearing.
Alas, I have not the Heart to recant them all.
Nothing did he fear, not Demons, nor Mortals, nor even Failure, which even the best of us fears at one time or another...
He was an Enigma, one that I will never be able to explore personally, yet in the time that I did know Noble Exantrius, did I come to Love him, that Figure out of Fable. My Companion, my Friend and for a brief moment in time, My Liege.
Rest Well, Noble Knight.'


----------



## dpdx (Feb 9, 2003)

Fendric and Victus carry the noble warrior, now shrouded brilliantly with Niccolo's banner, down the slope to the paladin's mount and set him across the animal's back. Fendric then takes the rope from Exantrius' saddlebag and ties the body to the saddle carefully (Use Rope: 18), trying equally as carefully to tie the rope in a way that would preserve the ancient hero's dignity.

"The full eulogy you deserve will have to wait just a little while, my noble friend. Until then, may the Holy Light shine on your spirit forever..."

After Niccolo's poetry, Fendric cannot resist the urge to cry, and he does so, softly, wiping the tears away with the sleeve of his vestments.

"Well said, friend. Well said..."

(Removed the bit about riding onward. We need a little time to grieve.)


----------



## wings (Feb 9, 2003)

*The passing*

Aerda sits back down soon after the ordeal, on the stone perch, his barefeet on the hard stone. He slept without shirt, and remained so. His curly hair still immaculate against his flesh, he truly is a beautiful creature. The luscious red eyes wet with liquid. He sighs, and goes to fully dress and prepare for the ride.

He eats some ration, and gives some to astrule as well. Then pushes the hawkit over towards fendric, urging the bird to perch on his shoulder, perhaps to cheer him up some.  The magnificent bird takes flight, to do just that.

He shines his rapier and makes sure his bow is in working order. He ties his hood back on, along with a dark scarf of light material to hide the features below his eyes. He well help anyone who needs it, then finally get on his saddle.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 9, 2003)

"That was beautiful Niccolo. You didn't miss your calling." Merrim smiles. "I would imagine that the followers of Fharlanghn would do well, but we could deliver them as well...."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 9, 2003)

"Hello, little friend..." Fendric pets the hawk softly. He then rises, walks over to his horse, removes some rations, and sits back down. He, too, will share with Astrule, while nodding and smiling at Aerda.

When Fendric is finished eating, he stands up, to address the group, earnestly, and sincerely: 

"My friends, may the Shining Light Most Holy bless you and focus your minds in these trying times ahead. We must now decide whether we are capable, and willing, to finish what Exantrius set out to do. I, for one, see it as my most Holy duty to finish his noble work, but I realize that the rest of you may, um, not concur with such an assessment."

"I will understand, then, if any of you wish to return to Hedrogura, but I will be traveling onward, and I would very much wish that each of you will join me. I have grown to trust you, and care about you, one and all, and it would put my doubt at ease that I am capable of this quest if I was not alone."

"I cannot guarantee that we will be paid by anyone for our task. And I cannot guarantee that even our horses, much less any of Sir Exantrius' own property, will be ours to keep at its end. But I do hope that I can count on each one of you to help me continue."

"In the meantime, I think Sir Exantrius himself would wish that even in his absence, if anything he had could help see us safely back to civilization, we should use it until the time came to return it. His horse I will need to convey him to the Temple or office of the Order, and I would not wish his armor to be removed, but if any of you are adept at the longsword, for example, or need a shield, you might be able to 'borrow' it for the time being. I see no evil in that."

(The blade, however, might think differently. O Holy Light, please give me guidance in these trying times...)

"You may need time to consider this. I understand. May the Shining One bless you all."

With that, Fendric goes over to the mount, and takes the reins to lead him next to his own horse. Softly, he talks to the horse, "I need you for one last task, blessed Ophistus. I trust that you have carried this great man throughout his service, and I ask that you again would carry him to the sanctity of his final resting place, that he may bathe in the Glorious Light of Pelor."


----------



## wings (Feb 9, 2003)

*Well*

He didn't expect such a long-winded and noble speech from the Cleric. It seems all those pointless seeming trips to the tavern for conversion wasn't a waste, he did in fact seem to have all his ideals in the right place. Well, the right places when concerned with Pelor, anyhow. 

He nods, "I will accompany you, my friend."


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 9, 2003)

_All he had to do was ask...briefly_ "Yes Fendric, I would be happy to accompany you. I have enjoyed the time that I have spent with my new friends and I have always wished to travel. Plus," a small tear comes to her eye, "Exantrius was such a noble soul that I feel that I would be letting him down if I didn't. I would be honored to help him in his last quest."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2003)

Niccolo stows his gear away, standing and facing the group. 'I have nowhere else to go, I think that this Troupe may have a road to travel yet...I will stay.'


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 11, 2003)

Once his rider rests secure again upon his back, the old horse breaks away suddenly, in full gallop to the East, slowing briefly to look back toward you, then continuing onward, weaving between the trees with a grace beyond its years.

_(OOC - Sorry it's been a while, but I got a new machine and have had some trouble getting back on-line... And it's certainly a pleasant surprise reading what was posted in my absence  Take *300 XP each*, cause if that's not worth role-playing XP, I don't know what is.)_


----------



## wings (Feb 11, 2003)

*Hmm*

He watches the fleeting horse, with a solemn nod.

Aerda pulls the long rapier into his lap and tries to settle as best as he can on the horse.  He strokes the soft black leather pulled tight over the sheath as he thinks. "Maybe we should each carry a letter, and set some other's off via courier, just to make sure that the success of the mission doesn't rest on just one person..."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 11, 2003)

"But my true-blooded friend, certainly we are more vulnerable alone than we are together, are we not?" Fendric replies.

Fendric barely notices Ophistus' sudden departure, except for the pounding of hooves, which gets him to thinking: "Besides, I believe I placed the letters back in Exantrius' saddlebag... OH! PELOR SAVE US, WE MUST FOLLOW THAT HORSE!" Fendric mounts up and spurs his horse to go as fast as possible, hanging on for dear life, in the direction of Ophistus, toward the setting sun...

If Fendric has a chance to catch up within shouting distance of Ophistus, he will yell at the horse to WAIT, hoping it understands him.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll try to cast a Minor Image of a wooden fence in front of the horse, extending to the left and right of the center where it is created, hoping to get the horse to stop long enough for Fendric to catch up to it. "Take that!" yells Merrim.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 12, 2003)

Fendric tries to weave through the trees in the rough direction that Ophistus went, looking to see if the saddlebags are still on the horse.

[OOC: GP, did you mean for Ophistus to bolt with all Exantrius' stuff? If not, we can just chalk this up to a 'clerical moment', and Fendric will ride back to camp, where the saddlebag is.]

Fendric sees a fence come up in front of Ophistus, and hopes the horse doesn't jump over it.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 12, 2003)

Fendric: Quickly mounting up, you manage to keep Ophistus within your sights long enough for Merrim to get off her spell. It has more or less its intended effect: The horse seems startled, and backs up long enough to notice your chase. He turns around, standing uneasily, not wanting to wait much longer than he has to.

_(Fendric, 20 XP for remembering that horse's name -- you don't know how many times I've browsed this thread trying to find it. I think of NPCs by personality more than name, which leads to problems... While we're giving XP, Merrim, take 100 for clever thinking in-game, and for saving me from deus ex machina.
Oh, and dpdx: I didn't mean for it exactly, but I'd considered the possibility. It was a "once the knight is on and secure" sort of deal.)_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 12, 2003)

Fendric expels an audible sigh of relief as he pulls Sunray up next to Ophistus. "Hold on, noble equine!", he says cheerily to Ophistus, "let me lighten that load for you!"

He then proceeds to remove the saddlebag from Ophistus, and attach it to Sunray. Waiting for the image to dispel, he whispers a brief prayer that horse and cargo will make it to their intended destination. When the fence appears no more, he pats Ophistus on the rump, and says "Hey-yah!" like he heard the others do it. He then climbs aboard Sunray, and rides the 100 or so yards back to camp.

When he gets there, he climbs off, walks over to Merrim, and kisses her on the cheek. "Thank you," he says.

(_If it makes you feel any better, GP, I've had to rebrowse the thread many times: to keep track of my XP, to remember Ophistus' name, to remember SUNRAY's name. So don't feel bad._)


----------



## wings (Feb 13, 2003)

*Stupid email thing*

(sorry, it didnt send me email for some reason.)

Aerda bolted off after fendric, and slowed his horse when the fence appeared, after fendric caught up with it, aerda gallops up casually, watching the surroundings. He also accompanies fendric back. 

"I didn't mean for us to split up, merely for the letters to be divided among us, so that all of them were not rested in one individuals care. That there could've lost all the documents, just due to one honest mistake."

(merrim, girl. minor image is a second level spell. Im sure you intended silent image, though.)


----------



## dpdx (Feb 13, 2003)

"Begging your pardon, then, my trueblooded friend. Excellent idea - the Light shines brightly on you today."

When they get back to the group, Fendric says, "Ophistus was headed back to Hedrogura, it seems, but I believe we were headed in this direction to begin with," he points West,  "and Sir Exantrius, Pelor rest his soul, seemed to think we should act with haste... "


[edited to reflect the new reality.]


----------



## wings (Feb 13, 2003)

*Hrrr*

Aerda nods and settles down into the saddle, he had raised a bit in the chase. "Thank you..." He didn't know if he bought into the pelor radiant light ordeal, he did in fact wear a hood after all, but it was a good enough god, and a fine compliment. The best one with such a devoted mindset could give, anyhow.

He smiles at merrim, "A fine spell, and at a fine time." Then to fendric, "West, then? Where are the letters you found addressed to?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 13, 2003)

_(Oy, I'm off the ball lately. Ophistus ran off to the East, not West -- you're been travelling more or less Northwest so far. I'll have a finished list of the names and titles on the envelopes some time today or tomorrow, and how they relate to geographical regions.)_


----------



## wings (Feb 13, 2003)

*heh*

(I thought that it was strange he went away from the sun. Just seemed very atypical. lol.)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2003)

Niccolo looks up smiling suddenly'You know, Noble Companions, if we are to go a-trouping together, I think thast we need a Name. All Great Heroic Gruops have a Name...I was thinking, in Honor of the Noble Exantrius....perhaps the  Fellowship of the White Dove? Seeing as that is how the Soul of Exantrius left this Mortal Coil....what say ye?' Niccolo grins again, a tear running down his cheek. 'I could begin work on a new Banner, I still have soem cloth left from the...other one that I did.'


----------



## dpdx (Feb 14, 2003)

Fendric looked perplexed: he didn't exactly want the _fame_ that a name would convey, but at the same time the name seemed to fit. 

(The thoughts go swirling through the young cleric's head: Well, we're on a mission of peace, which a dove would suggest... Is 'White Dove' redundant? Would the Shining One be upset if I rode under such a banner? Okay, probably not. Will the others speak? It is a fair question... and a right fair name!)

"I have no complaint with us using that name, Niccolo. And although I can't speak for the others, it seems highly appropriate to our quest."

Fendric gathered the rest of his things and put what he could in Ophistus' saddlebag, which now rested on Sunray. The remaining bulky items (mainly packs and bedrolls) went where they could on the back of his horse. When he was satisfied that things would stay where they were put, despite the jostling, he helped Niccolo onto the horse, and then climbed up himself.

"Now - shall we ride? - we're burning his Holy Light!"


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 14, 2003)

Merrim winks at Aerda, "thanks. Those illusions have some use. It just seemed like the right thing to do. I am just glad that the horse didn't walk through it." She turns to Niccolo, "another banner would be fine. I have never been part of a group before. That would be kinda neat. I wonder how many groups have a pair of gnomes in them?"


----------



## wings (Feb 14, 2003)

"I don't know how well Astrule would take being called a dove. But, I say we should wait, let our deeds give us a name not our intentions. I would hate to sully those white feathers..."

A work of long-term thinking of the elves at its finest. He sits in the saddle and helps merrim up as well, sitting in front of himself. 

"Merrim, have you not refreshed your spells this morning? Too late now i suppose. Let's get moving." Then to the group, "Which was do we go, do we continue on our path? Do any of us know where these locations are?"


----------



## dpdx (Feb 17, 2003)

Fendric thoughtfully considers Aerda's position on the naming of the group while he waits upon his horse for everyone to mount up. Finally, he decides that he cannot argue with the trueblood's strong logic, but also concludes that travelling is more important for the time being.

"My comrades, perhaps we can think upon this as we RIDE. I imagine it will take Niccolo at least a night or so to make a new banner. Victus, what say you?"

As Fendric waits for the fighter to answer, he reaches back into Exantrius' saddlebag, and pulls out the letters, mentally noting each address... [OOC: GP, we're probably ready for that list.]

"If we have enough gold between us, I would suggest we pool enough of it to get a map of this region. Perhaps the good clerics of Fharlanghn could help us here, should we be fortunate to find one..."

Fendric replaces the letters in Exantrius' saddlebag, and looks expectantly at the others to mount up and get ready to ride...


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 17, 2003)

"I'm ready," Merrim pipes up. "Although I must admit," as she rummages around in her bags, "I don't have much in the way of coins, but I can offer up some."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 17, 2003)

The envelopes read:

*Visach Cheraul VII, Seated in the City of Bethel

Brother Milos Premule, Knight of Heironeous and Overseer of 
the Guard of Bethel, quartered in the Capitol Satellite of 
Jance

Aramil Kethett, Honorable Servant of Cuthbert and Chief 
Officer of Affairs in the Free City of Despia

Anders Peltram, Owner and Keeper of the Grey Inn, in the Free 
City of Valsport

Aesop Rhandoril, Counsel to the Jury of Sages, quartered in 
the Free City of Eivanrach

Tiamen lo'Solis, Princess of the Glades of Sesphar, found in 
the Region of the Free cities

Lord Kildre Vemaunt, Overseer of the City of Daershut, in the 
Principality of Lamecht, in the Kingdom of Tourne

Sir Rienne Vaustus, Archknight of the Kingdom of Tourne and 
Advisor to King Tjaden, quarted in the City of Perlech, Seat 
of the Kingdom of Tourne.*

_(Make Knowledge (Geography) if you've got it, for more detailed information.)_ The Kingdom of Bethel lies to the North of Hedrogura, or continues to the South, depending on who you talk to. The capitol city Bethel is about two weeks' ride from Hedrogura, although these are clearly not the roads most would take, if that is indeed where Exantrius was headed.

The Free Cities are inland, to the West, beyond the Ashen Mountains. Tourne is to the North, across the Sea of Morel.


----------



## wings (Feb 17, 2003)

*Well*

(rolled 9+2ranks+4int=15)
(I also have craft cartography, but will wait for what i know before i suggest attempting to make a map.)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2003)

OoC:Sorry all, I took a rather nasty slip/fall and whacked my head Friday night at work, and I haven't been online since, as a result.

IC: Niccolo begins working on his Banner, regardless of the caution of some of the folks around him, they'll see, TRhe White DOve' will be a fine Troupe of Heroes.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 18, 2003)

[Fendric does not have Knowledge (Geography).]

From his notes, Fendric reads the names, titles and locations of the letters.

"I'm afraid clerical study doesn't afford me much of a chance to know the lay of the land," Fendric continues, "shall we start with Eivanrach, since that seems to be the direction we've headed?"

"Oh. One more thing. Aerda suggested that we each carry some letters, and I concur. If you'd like to ride up, I'll hand each of you some."

[Fendric will hand Aerda the first two letters on the list, Niccolo the next two, and two to Merrim. The last two he'll keep in the saddlebag, because he doesn't want to burden the fighter with letter delivery.]

"Pelor bless this noble journey. Let's ride!"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Aerda: The city of Bethel is surrounded by many smaller cities, including the four major satellites, of which Jance would appear to be most directly en route. The Kingdom of Bethel itself is protected to the West by the Ashen Mountains, which stretch from far to the south until they meet with the Sea of Morel. On the South side, the Kingdom of Bethel is relatively unprotected, leading to some dispute over territory with the Kingdom of Dalmar -- in truth, what lies between is relatively ungoverned, although the towns and cities in this middle-region pay a sort of unspoken heed to Hedrogura, which is an important post of trade, both seafaring and otherwise.

Beyond the Ashen Mountains, there is a relatively large region of semi-isolated city-states, pocketed between two large mountain ranges. Despia and Eivanrach are the only ones you're particularly familiar with: They're the largest, near the Western and Eastern edges respectively. There is a pass through the mountains somewhere on the border of Bethel, but you are not sure where, exactly.

You don't know much, geographically, about The Kingdom of Tourne, except that it is much larger than either Bethel or the area occupied by the Free Cities -- and, as mentioned, that it lies beyond the Sea of Morel.

_(There are a few more details -- other city names you know, and the like -- that I'll put on the map once you make the Craft (cartography) check -- as they probably won't be useful to you before then, anyway. What you know, and where things are in loose relation to each other, is dependent on that knowledge check -- the craft check will just be to determine how accurately you can convert what you remember about the roads taken, the distances between places, et cetera, into a spatially coherent map.

Also, once you all begin riding, make Spot checks.)_


----------



## wings (Feb 18, 2003)

*weee!*

"I'm fairly confident i could fashion a map, especially as i've taken many of these roads myself. It may take some time, but it would be worth it, don't you agree?" He bids astrule into the air, to search the terrain in large circles, making sure that if everyone waits, his work would be largely un-interrupted.

(Craft-Cartography=15roll+4ranks+4intelligence+2 for MW tools
 thats 25  )


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 18, 2003)

After some time working, Aerda produces a rather nice-looking map. _(Far nicer-looking than the one I whipped up  )_

_(BTW, make those Spot checks now)_


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 18, 2003)

whistling to herself, Merrim nets a 2 on the spot check. "Wow, would you look at how many sizes the blades of grass come in. Fascinating. Did someone say something?"


----------



## wings (Feb 18, 2003)

*On the wings of a bird.*

(Ok, am i thinking right, or wouldnt the hawk's spot be +14? +6 listed under skills and +8 for racial bonus since it is day? or would the 8 just overlap the 6, that doesnt seem right. Hawk: 9+14[8]=23(17)  Aerda: 13+1wis+2racial=16

The attatched map is the version he ends up with, after correlating the addresses and the locations on the map. I'm looking forward to the sea voyage, i'm a big sailing fan.)

Aerda rides quietly, dividing his attention between watching the terrain and interpreting astrule's emotions as they are fed to him. He sometimes envied the hawk's ease in life, now diving for food, or simply enjoying the warm draft he rides on. Flight is the hawk's most envied feature, and Aerda wished he could see out of the hawk's eyes. He smiles, but his elven ears and eyes are ever alert.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 19, 2003)

[Spot check: 19.]

As Fendric rides, Niccolo seated behind him, he scans the terrain for any sign of the road they were traveling.

Noticing Aerda's excellent map, he exclaims, "Pelor bless us! Now we shall know where we're going!"


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 19, 2003)

"Wow," exclaims Merrim, "that map is really nice. I didn't realize there were so many places in the world to visit. I haven't been to hardly any of them. Perhaps on this journey we'll get to go to some of these places."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 21, 2003)

Fendric: As the group prepares to depart, a sharp glint catches your eye, in the grass near where you placed the old knight in the saddle. On closer inspection, you see that it's a ring -- well-polished silver, completely unadorned.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 21, 2003)

Fendric does a double take at the gleam in the grass, then dismounts, reaches over, and picks it up to examine. "Lo, comrades... this ring was upon the ground. It must also have been Exantrius'."

Believing that to be so, he puts it on.


----------



## wings (Feb 22, 2003)

*A little detect magic*

Aerda closes his eyes, muttering soft elven words under his breath, the syllables flowing with a mystical sort of echo trailing each accent. His hands move slowly and fluidly, into simple gestures that in themselves would seem hard to remember. He puts two fingers over each eye, and marks a trail from his eyes to his chin as he slowly opens his lids. His red eyes begin the search for magical auras.

(spellcraft is at +8 for determining school of magic after 2 rounds.)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 22, 2003)

There is indeed a very powerful magical aura associated with the ring -- peering closely at the pattern of its weave, you recognize the tell-tale signs of divination.


----------



## wings (Feb 22, 2003)

*Hrm*

"Take good care of that ring. When we get nearer a town, if you chip in some gold i can identify that."

He nods to fedrick, and takes a cursory glance over the rest of the group as well, just to see if any of them carry magical items. If he finds nothing, he blinks his eyes rapidly, and can no longer see the magical auras. "Let's get riding, shall we?"

I think the road would be to obvious, but we should go first to Brother Milos Premule, taking the most direct route judging by the map.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 22, 2003)

Fendric looks surprised when Aerda mentions the ring can be identified. "Oh! I wasn't aware it was magical! I shall protect it to the best of my ability, may the Shining One be my Guide."

Presuming Aerda makes his choice of route known to the rest of the group, as well, Fendric will concur, and set out in the direction the elf indicates.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 23, 2003)

"If you have a day to kill," chimes in Merrim, "I have a spell that can do that. Unfortunately, it is a rather tiring and time consuming spell."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

OoC:Retro Spot =19.

IC:'Can I take a loot at that Ring, perhaps I can be of help as well...'

OoC:Bardic Knowledge Roll, total 14  Oh well...


----------



## dpdx (Feb 23, 2003)

Fendric takes off the ring, and hands it to Niccolo. "Perhaps there's a legend about it."


----------



## Vexed (Feb 24, 2003)

::The swarm hung low in the southern sky, a whirling flock of dark specks almost invisible against the looming trees of the small forest just off the road of rolling hills, spiraling down toward the lonely figure of a human male, kneeling a few feet away from a tilting long sword buried a few inches into the ground.  Dawned in an assortment of brown and dark gray clothing, studded leather armor, and the end of his black cloak pulled to the side of his hip, tucked under one knee.  A gust of wind blows several strands of his shoulder length black hair about his face, stinging his emerald green eyes. A glint of light is caught off a small metallic pendant that hangs over the clasp of his cloak.   Several parchments lay scattered before him as he absent-mindedly scribbles something  he had previously written before stopping abruptly...

In his mind a voice is heard
~The frozen men of your culture.  They walked through cold to eat.  They waited in line to sleep.  They watched the street for signs.  They waited for nothing and it came and stayed and never left.  Never...~

::The voice trailed off as he realized the sound of horses coming over a hill behind him.  Slowly he lifts his head, his eyes bloodshot and his cheeks stained.   He sniffs softly, and drags his arm under his nose, tilting his head to the side.  Out of the corner of his eyes he notices those who approach.  His eyes narrowing slowly.::


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 24, 2003)

Niccolo: Alas, you know no legend associated with this ring... You do, however, notice a barely-visible inscription inside, in draconic: "To Reveal the Road to a Better World." _(again, cut+paste trick if you can read draconic.)_

Aerda: Glancing across, you see as well that the old knight's sword is magical. Further, the seals upon the letters themselves have a faint aura around them...

Vexed: _(OOC) Assuming this is a new character -- and not a post to the wrong thread or something  -- welcome aboard! Would you mind emailing me a basic concept/history of the character? Address is skywise@swoo.net... A character who has visions, as he seems to, is going to be involved very differently with the plot, especially dependent on who they are._

_(BTW, as was probably unclear, it seems you've been following a road not marked on that map -- one through the hills to the North of Hedrogura. I left it out because there's no clear indication of where it leads... I'm still not clear on whether you want to follow that road or stay off the path; in either case, the going will be easy at least long enough to introduce the new character.)_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 26, 2003)

Fendric rides, half waiting for Niccolo to hand him back the ring, half concentrating on the road ahead of him. As the party crests a hill, a blast of wind hits Fendric in the face.

Shortly after that, he notices a person at the side of the road, wearing studded leather like his own, with a black cloak. Choosing the better part of valor, Fendric clutches his holy symbol and softly says a prayer: "Pelor, help me see thy Light in the people I encounter."

[Fendric casts Detect Evil on Vexed's character. Regardless of the result, Fendric will halt Sunray and attempt to engage the character in conversation.]

When Fendric gets within speaking distance, he will stop and call out, "Good afternoon, traveller! How goes your road this fine day?"


----------



## Vexed (Feb 27, 2003)

:: Draven methodically places the parchments into his backpack, and turns entirely toward the group.  Still kneeling on one knee, he rests his forearm on his thigh allowing his gaze to fall upon the entire group, finally stopping at the man who is addressing him.  He continues to stare, as if almost sizing him up.  He speaks softly, almost indecipherable ::

Draven::" Well met...".

::He stands up and slowly walks toward the group, grabbing his sword by the hilt and pulling it free from the ground, he slowly slides it into his sheath, then rests the palms of his hands on both hilts of his long/short swords strapped to his waist.  He stops a good arms length from the group, still keeping eye contact with Fendric.  The mud caked to his boots, and lower half of his cloak show he has been in the out doors for quite some time.  His eyes are are ringed with dark circles, a hint of sleep depravation.  He sighs softly...::

*Thinking
(I have to keep moving.  I don't want to stop.  Don't let it catch up with your thoughts again.  How will I be able to tell them that I'm a shadow.  A gray patch of cold rotting light)

::He turns and looks over his shoulder for a moment.  He speaks in a low tone.::

Draven::"The road? It leads somewhere I have never been.... All i would ask."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

Niccolo smiles, his Spirits lifting, as indeed the entire group's seem to be. Perhaps this was the start of a Grand Adventure after all...


----------



## wings (Feb 28, 2003)

*Interesting*

"To reveal the road to a better world..."

The man sitting with the parchment, easily caught by the elf's deep red eyes. The same wind blows his own black curls, back away from his face. His eyes narrow for a moment as he scrutinizes all the details of the man. The hood's shadow never leaves his fair elven face.

Aerda stops and raises his brow at the kneeled traveller, he had seen many things, of course, and this man. He knew what this man was, if he was even a man at all. He snorts and leads his horse around the dark frame.  Not willing to give extra thought or time to a strange fella in the road.

"Just a traveller, you can indulge in your conversions when we have more time."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 28, 2003)

Fendric: You do indeed get a sense that evil is present -- but as you focus, you realize it is not coming from _him_ but from all around you, like faint fingers of smoke drifting across the currents of air. Even as you try to focus on it, it is still barely noticable, but still unmistakeable in its taint.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 28, 2003)

Fendric tenses up as the unmistakable stench of taint wafts through the air around him, faint, but still almost palpable.

Leaning to his companions on the other horses, Fendric says softly:

"Be on your guard, my comrades - I sense evil afoot. Not from this traveler, but faintly, all around us."


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 28, 2003)

"Maybe," Merrim whispers back to him, "this evil is following him, or is concerned with us."


----------



## Vexed (Mar 1, 2003)

:: Draven slowly looks over everyone once more, a slight smirk can be seen on his face, before turning on his heel and walking back over to his pack.  He lifts it over his shoulder and begins walking down the road at a fast pace, taking time to quickly glance around his immediate suroundings for anything he would consider "odd" or out of the ordinary.::

*Spot check- roll 15 rank 4 ability 2 = 21.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 1, 2003)

OoC:Niccolo does read Draconic, GP.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 2, 2003)

_(OOC -- Uriel: None of my business whether you do or not  Did you have any trouble reading the inscription text?

Anyway, don't want to interrupt anything, but I do want to keep things moving: So give me a "We're heading off" when you do... Also, let me know whether you're taking the road or going through wilderness, and anything else that comes off...)_


----------



## dpdx (Mar 2, 2003)

Fendric calls out to the stranger again: "Would you like a ride? We have room on Victus' horse, if you do. Or perhaps you'd like to accompany us as far as you're going?"

While he's waiting for the answer, he turns around to Niccolo: "Well? Have you been able to figure out anything about the ring?"


----------



## Vexed (Mar 3, 2003)

::After Fendrics calls out to Draven he stops and looks back over his shoulder, turning he approaches the group once more and nods his head slightly.::

Draven::"Where are you headed?


----------



## dpdx (Mar 3, 2003)

"We are headed to find Brother Milos Premule, in, ah..." Fendric thinks for a second, "...near Bethel. Might you be headed that way as well?"

Fendric points to each of his companions in turn: "Oh, yes, where is my courtesy? I am Brother Fendric, of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura, and these are my sworn companions: Niccolo on the horse with me, a storyteller and legendmaster of no mean skill; Aerda riding the horse next to me, equally gifted at spell or sword; on the horse with him, Merrim, a very skilled illusionist; and over there on the other horse, Victus, a fighter as formidable as any I've seen in the arena. What would your name be, traveler?"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2003)

Responding to his companion, the Bard translates:"To Reveal the Road to a Better World"... Niccolo ponders the Inscription, an ominous writing to be sure, or a message of hope?


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 3, 2003)

"I prefer to think that the ring's inscription means a message of hope. I would prefer to not think of it as something bad. I've seen enough bad here lately. I wonder what kind of magic ring would have that sort of inscription upon it." Merrim's little brow furrows in thought. She hears her name being called when the stranger is being asked about whether he would travel with them, she does a little bow, then pulls out her jester hat and puts it on, "I am also a storyteller and weaver of fanciful prose, but no so nearly as good as Niccolo here."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 4, 2003)

While he waits for the traveler to ponder his decision, Fendric turns around to discuss the ring with Niccolo, in a low voice so as not to disturb the traveler's thinking:

"So, it's magical, and it says 'To Reveal the Road to a Better World.' And I'm pretty sure it belonged to Sir Exantrius. Perhaps it would help us deliver these letters, if we knew how to activate it. For instance, whether to take the road to Bethel, or follow a straight line through the wilderness. Since you seem to know the most about it, perhaps you should wear it so you can figure out how it works, the Shining One willing..."

Fendric thinks to himself: (Anything, Pelor help us, so long as we GO. Too much talk, not enough delivery of mail, Father Brewek would say. If Sir Exantrius were still with us, we'd be halfway to Bethel already.)

Fendric looks wistfully at the sky, remembering the old warrior, and dabs a tear from his eye with a graceful touch of the finger. Finally, he turns to the Traveller:

"Well, sir, your name, and your decision? 

Mustn't tarry about -- there's evil in these parts, the Holy Light save us, and as long as you're headed our way, you might as well ride, or follow. I don't think you can run faster than we ride, that is, if you're running from something. If not, well, Pelor keep you... but I'd rather He keep you here. Could stand the company, as we're short one of the Greatest Heroes this Land has ever Known."

Fendric seems oblivious to the fact that he does most of the talking.


----------



## wings (Mar 4, 2003)

*Shock the Monkey*

Aerda sighs, also as tired of waiting and tarrying about as his companion, but less throaty about it. He purses his lips and looks over his map. He figures to go without the luxury of a road would serve the best, as long as they could keep their wits about them. 

He nodded when he was introduced, politely but nothing more. He folds the map and points the way. "We should get moving, whether we have an extra head or not."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 5, 2003)

_(Since it sounds like everyone's ready to get moving, and sounds like you prefer to stick to the hills, I'm moving things along. Feel free to backtrack if you need to.)_

Your journey through the foothills is by and large pleasant -- you encounter little trouble as the days pass, and the food from the Hobgoblins proves to be far from unpleasant, keeping you in good health. _(BTW, anyone with Wilderness Lore can make checks per day to "live off the land" while travelling... DC 14 to feed yourself, +2 for each additional medium-sized companion, +1 for the two gnomes... Divvy it up after the check, as you see fit.)_

After four days, things are seeming quite well -- the terrain is getting easier, with more wooded cover, and by your estimates you are half-way to Jance.

Things seem well, except to Niccolo -- who awakens in the middle of the fourth night with a queer sense that you are being hunted.


----------



## Vexed (Mar 5, 2003)

:: Sensing the slight tension in the air, Draven pulls his hair back, securing it with a small piece of leather.  He looks about once, his eyes squinting slightly at the sun.  He turns back to the group and nods.:  He speaks to Fendric but also glances about most of the party and nods.  The exception being Aerda :

Draven::" My name Draven.  And I am a woodsman.  As fate would have it, I seem to be heading in that direction. 

::He inclines his head slightly and  accompanies the party::

*Rolls wilderness lore; Die roll 13 ability mod +2 Ranks 4 Total=19

::He silently offers food to any who appear a want for it.  He rests a good ten to fifteen feet away from the campfire at night, away from the party.  He watches and listens intently, always taking note of his surroundings.  Occasionally he stops and pays attention to what is being said by the companions::


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 7, 2003)

_(Hey, just noticed Uriel is out-of-commission for a while... Auto-piloting per his request_

On the fourth morning, Niccolo awakens uneasily. He does not seem his normal high-spirited self: He seems confused at first, then disturbed... Finally, he comports himself, and rises to address the group.

"Ah, I'm not sure how to say this, but I have the strangest feeling... It seems like something is searching for us. _Hunting_ for us."

Clearly shaken, he looks about the group, awaiting some response.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 7, 2003)

Merrim leans over to her fellow gnome with a smile. "I knew something was bothering you. You haven't been your usual self for a bit now. How do you," Merrim pauses for a moment, "know or feel, or sense-well, you know what I am trying to say. How are you aware of this? I don't feel anything at all."


----------



## Vexed (Mar 9, 2003)

::Sitting up Draven looks at Nicollo with an odd expression.  HE appears to be pondering somtehing, turning back and looking through the wooded area the party has traveled through.  He slowly rises and then begins to don his armor/weapon harness, leaving his pack behind.

Draven::" Wait here.  I will return.  I'm going to have a look around...


::He quickly sprints off in the direction the group came from, disappearing in a dense patch of trees::

*Move Silently roll 10 rank 3 abilty mod 4 = 17


----------



## dpdx (Mar 10, 2003)

"Niccolo, is it perhaps Sir Exantrius' ring that makes you feel this way? Aerda mentioned it was magical, perhaps divination-based, which would explain why you feel this way and nobody else does."

Fendric will nod as Draven gets up to patrol. "Be sure to call out if you notice anything. Pelor bless you and protect you..."


----------



## Vexed (Mar 11, 2003)

:: Draven stops and turns slightly, listening to what Fendric says.  His facial expression giving away a slight sign of confusion mixed with surprise.  It is quickly replaced with his usual indifferent expression.  He nods toward Fendric, turns and makes his way into the treeline.  After a few feet he stops, staring straight ahead...::

*in his mind
~It's raining in the desert, and there standing upon a large dune is a dark figure, enormous.  Im looking through a black window, my face stares back at me.  It begins to speak, but it is not my voice.  My mouth in the reflection begins to move.  "Don't push me.  I've got a corner at my back.  I've nowhere to go except over you".~

::Slowly draven takes a few steps forward, shaking his head slowly his vision blurs, as he trys to refocus he can once again see the trees before him, hear the sounds of the woods at night.  He slowly grinds his teeth and sighs deeply, proceeding forward on his scouting patrol::


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 11, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *"Niccolo, is it perhaps Sir Exantrius' ring that makes you feel this way? Aerda mentioned it was magical, perhaps divination-based, which would explain why you feel this way and nobody else does."
> [/COLOR] *




"If that's the case, I'm not so sure I like wearing it... If someone else wants to, for a time, be my guest... Otherwise" He slips the ring softly into his pocket.

_(Draven: Wilderness Lore check?)_


----------



## wings (Mar 11, 2003)

*sorry*

(I recently acquired a job, and haven't been able to access as much as i wanted to.)

Aerda slides from his elven revelry at the sound of the voices, understanding the words that his mind automatically stored took only a moments time to process from common to the elven toungue. He held out his hand for the ring. 

"Allow me to carry it then, maybe its use can be employed through my Elven high magic."

Whether he is given the ring or not, he will rise up and ready his shortbow. Waiting for the dark wanderer to return. He has never really trusted him for some reason, and now he hides away the suspicion that maybe the hunted sensation is created by him. He gets onto his mount and bids everyone else to do so. He had learned long ago to listen to instinct and intuition (even those magic in nature, if such is the case) as well as reason and logic.  Intuition told them they were hunted, logic told them better safe then sorry. Even using his memory of the man so many nights ago on the hill, he has assumed they were hunted.

"We should move, quickly."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 11, 2003)

> "We should move, quickly."



Fendric's eyes light up, and not in a good way. o 0 O {Nerull's Breath! Have my companions been taken away and replaced with children whilst I slept? By the Sun that Shines, are we so prepared to have a fight that we go looking for one, even within our own party? Well, let's at least have the argument now, so that we might avoid the fight later...}

"And leave Draven behind, who we invited to come with us? I'll NOT be part of that deception!"

Fendric stays put, near the fire, and stubbornly refuses to get onto his horse.

Glaring at Aerda, Fendric arches an eyebrow, and addresses him in Elven, conversationally at first, but building to a crescendo by the end: 

"What in the Blazing Sun is your quarrel with this man? Is he half-orc? Did he kill your father? Has he stolen your underthings?? Well, be an elf, then, and have out with it!"

"Had you cast your OWN detection spell, you would have found out that the evil that surrounds us does NOT come from him. Since you apparently didn't, you'll have to take my word for it that it does not. I hope with all my heart that you will, and in so doing, put away your petty grievances."

"In the meantime, WE ARE A GROUP, AND I WOULD VERY MUCH APPRECIATE IT IF YOU DID NOT TRY TO BREAK US UP BEFORE WE HAD COMPLETED OUR QUEST!!"

[edit: I like how symbol catches the squigglyness of Elven.]


----------



## wings (Mar 11, 2003)

*yay! misunderstanding!*

OOC-



> Waiting for the dark wanderer to return.




Ok, apparently i wasn't as clear as i should have been. 

A) i was waiting for draven to finish scouting
B) anything not colored is either action or thought, so you would have no idea i was suspicous
C) I meant that we should get ready to move when the first condition was met, draven returns.

So yes, i am suspicious, but not anymore than an elf is suspicous of a bunch of wishy-washy humans. So, either change your statement or let me know that your character is merely at fault, in which case ill respond accordingly. ^_^


----------



## dpdx (Mar 12, 2003)

[OOC: Au contraire - Fendric was responding to this statement:







> "Just a traveller, you can indulge in your conversions when we have more time."



and this one:







> "We should move, quickly."



As a result, Fendric has gotten the sense that Aerda doesn't like Draven or want him in the group, or resents Fendric's personality, and is speaking to him in native tongue to clear up the reasons behind that point of view.

If Aerda would like to clarify that he wasn't going to leave Draven behind, and that he doesn't have a grudge, he is more than welcome to do so IC, at which point I predict Fendric will apologize all over himself and be happy that he was merely misunderstanding Aerda, and not correct in guessing the elf's motive.]

We now return to the show...


----------



## Vexed (Mar 12, 2003)

*Wilderness lore: roll 9 +2 wis mod +4 ranks = 15 total

:: Draven continues to scout out the immediate area behind the party, if possible finding a high spot to get a good far look behind them, and possibly the surrounding area.  If he finds no sign of immediate danger, or anything out of the ordinary he returns to camp::


----------



## wings (Mar 12, 2003)

*Grr*

(OOC- ok, just makin' sure we were on the same page)

Aerda glowers at the young priest, narrowing the red eyes of his. His dark form on the horse seemed to grow somehow, becoming more than his small frame would seem.

"Listen well good priest, if you speak to me in my native toungue, you do so respectfully and you had better weigh your words carefully. This language is for art and logic, not rashness.

Aerda turns away and raises his hood, watching the trees, then sending astrule up into the sky. He looks back at the group, back to the Aerda they were more used to.

Aerda points at the horses, "I only meant we should move to be ready, in case Draven returns with ill news. So we aren't all still laying around, and are ready to move. I would not abandon someone on an inkling. I remember before Exantrius passed, there was a dark form far off on a hill, it is this form that has plagued my revelry. I fear the cause for my unease in revelry is the same source of the unease. I hope Draven is ok out there by himself."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 12, 2003)

Fendric tried to be a kind and gentle soul, but he wasn't about to be bullied by anyone, even someone he admired as much as he did Aerda. He replies calmly, but firmly.

"As the Sun is my witness, my trueblooded friend, I will afford the respect that is given me and everyone in this party, and in most cases, more. But please note: that includes guests of our party, however temporary they may be.

But in this case, your apparent personal disquiet with my methods threatens the completion of what this entire group swore to do, so I must address it how I see fit, in whatever language I see fit to address it in. In this instance, I am using the language of our fathers, so as not to burden the others with our troubles.

I must also make clear, in no uncertain terms: you do not own me. The Church of the Holy Light does, if it makes any difference, and if that bothers you, I apologize, but it is the path I have taken, and it will not change. So whether you choose to think so or not, we are of equal measure, and I would not presume to command you. With all due respect, please do not presume to command me, either.

So the question remains, even if it changes ever so slightly: is there a problem, and if so, can it be solved? Because if it can, I should like to take care of it right here, and right now."

When Aerda turns to address the others in Common, and explains his previous suggestion, things begin to make sense. At least Fendric was very wrong about what Aerda set out to do, and he says so.

"In that case, I beg your forgiveness of my misunderstanding of your intentions. I shall endeavour henceforth to learn more about them before I raise questions, may the Shining One be my Guide."

Fendric will lift Niccolo up, then climb aboard his horse, and be ready to move upon Draven's return.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 12, 2003)

Slight backtrack: You have the ring now, Aerda. As you slip it on there is a sense of foreboding, but it might just be your imagination... But if you trust your senses, you are not entirely protected.

Draven: You discover some rather fresh tracks -- less than a day old -- in the soft earth. Paw prints, either wolves or hunting dogs, three separate pairs at least.


----------



## wings (Mar 12, 2003)

*Apologetics*

Aerda smiles, and holds out his hand to Fendric, "I apologize for all of this, it must be the tension." 

He shakes the priest's hand and then turns his mount to face the proper direction, "Merrim, you should ride with Victus, so that Draven can ride with me if he needs to, for i am lighter than He." his thin elven hand points out victus's steed as he talks.

With that done, he waits, the awful foreboding pressed to the interrogation rack, and Aerda's highly analytical and intuitional mind begin picking it apart. Trying to derive its exact meaning. (If thats confusing, just know that his mental stat's are much higher than his physical ones.)


----------



## dpdx (Mar 12, 2003)

As Fendric accepts and shakes Aerda's proffered hand, he whispers,  All is well between us, my dear friend. We may yet disagree, but that is all it will ever come to.

Fendric, with Niccolo aboard, edges his horse a little bit closer to the back, to see if he can spot Draven.


----------



## Vexed (Mar 12, 2003)

:: A shadowy figure emerges from the tree line, it is stooped over slightly and running at a fast pace.  As the figure clears the shadow of the treeline and is caught in full moonlight, everyone can see that it is Draven.  He approaches the party, nodding at Fendric, then placing both hands on his knees, trying to catch his breathe.  He lifts his head up looking back toward the trees.::

Draven::" I found animal prints not far from here.  They were fresh.  I am not certain if it is wandering wolves, or... perhaps something more.  

::He stands up right looking at everyone on horse back. A few strands of hair slipping from his pony tail, fall over his left eye.::

Draven::" Does anyone here have reason to believe they are being tracked?


----------



## dpdx (Mar 12, 2003)

"Many of us do, and you deserve to know it. We are on a mission on behalf of a dear and departed Hero of this Realm, and there may be opposition to it. Which is why it is best we leave now. Draven, you ride with Aerda. Pelor speed us!"

Fendric will wait for Draven to climb up, then spur Sunray in the direction the group has indicated.


----------



## wings (Mar 12, 2003)

*Onwards!*

Aerda trained his bow behind the running figure, in case there was something chasing him. But when no nasties show their heads, he lowers the bow and moves up on the mount. He takes up the reigns and leaves room for Draven.


----------



## Vexed (Mar 13, 2003)

*hi ho silver*

:: Draven hops up on the horse behind Aerda, occasionally glancing back as they ride off::


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 13, 2003)

The ride itself goes smoothly, with nary a sign of trouble en route. Aerda can't shake the feeling, however, that something is pursuing...

Too soon the sky seems to fade, and night falls... You are still in fairly forested area, but the terrain is far flatter now, with nary a rocky perch in sight.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 13, 2003)

"How far away do we figure we are from Bethel? Another day's ride, perhaps?" Fendric asks as they make camp. Unloading Sunray, he places his pack where he can get to it easily, and takes out some trail rations and a waterskin for the evening meal. Drinking from the waterskin, he looks over to Aerda.

"So, my trueblooded friend, since you now wear the ring, do you, too, get the feeling we're being hunted?"


----------



## wings (Mar 13, 2003)

*Why, yes.*

Aerda nods at the cleric's question, but doesn't actually look at the man. He unshoulders his bow and frops from the horse witha fair amount of grace. He unloads the horse after Draven dismounts and brushes out the horses coat. He will then reload the mount, to be ready to leave on a moment's notice. 

"If I had the materials, I could divine the specific purpose of the ring. But it seems that will have to wait until we get into town. I'd also like to study the sword some."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2003)

OoC:Thanks for auto playing me, GP. My new comp should be here Monday or tuesday, then it's back to daily posts.Please keep on, as you did pretty much as I would.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 14, 2003)

Merrim will get down and find a nice spot to rest. She'll get out her spellbook, and with the remaining light of the day, begin to study her spells for the following day. "I can't wait to get to town, a hot bath, a nice soft bed, and home cooked meals. Or at least, I would like to hope so. Has anyone ever been to Bethel before? If so, and it is a dump, please don't rain on my parade just yet." She smiles a nice, big smile to everyone.


----------



## wings (Mar 14, 2003)

*Pipe*

Aerda sits down on his knees, with his feet crossed under him. He removes a pipe from his coat, and lights it with a twig from the same pocket. He holds the long thin pipe at its end, the smoke rising up around him. "All human settlements are the same."


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 15, 2003)

Merrim looks at Aerda with a rather sour frown. "I said not to start raining on my parade. I am tired, hungry and would like to sleep under a roof."


----------



## wings (Mar 15, 2003)

*no no no*

"Ah, you misunderstand me!"He takes a soft drag at the pipe, then speaks again, letting the sweet-smelling smoke slowly billow out. "All Human settlements have those things you ask for, is all. So you can be sure to expect it. Besides, Jance seemed large enough to cater to such refined tastes as those you possess."

He pushes his hood back to reveal the full set of black curls, and he closes his eyes in thought, and listening to Astrule's emotions.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 15, 2003)

As the night settles, the trees grow silent -- the wind is softer now, you must not be quite so near the coast. Despite Aerda's veiled tension, it's become slowly easier to shake off the sense of vulnerability which travel brings, and one by one you manage to curl up to sleep.

Aerda: As things really start to settle around camp, you feel a sudden -- your heart pounds, your lungs seem to fill with heat, and the sifted moonlight seems to burn within your eyes. The sensation passes within the blink of an eye, leaving just one thought trailing in its wake: You are about to be attacked.


----------



## wings (Mar 15, 2003)

*Up!*

The sensation scares him at first, the nerve endings carrying back signals of danger. The ring's magical alarm takes only a moment to register in his thinking mind, and even less time in his irrational, intuitive mind. He is already moving before the thought formulates.

Aerda rolls from his set-up position against a tree, easily coming to as the elves often are. Everyone! Prepare for defense and flight! It takes only a moment for his shortbow to be readied, and Astrule sent into the air to look for the attacker!

He could get used to this ring, it gave him an unease, but a healthy one, that warned of danger. Like pain, it only serves to keep one alive. A soft creak as the string on the bow is pulled back. He slowly stalks toward his horse.


----------



## Vexed (Mar 16, 2003)

::Slowly Draven opens his eyes, his hands instinctively going to the hilts of his swords underneath his cloak that is wrapped loosely about him.  He scans the area looking for the danger Aerda has warned the party of.  He rises to his feet, tossing his cloak back, the sound of metal being drawn is heard for a split second.  He begins to methodically pace around the edge of the camp, his expression hardens as he slowly turns in a circle every few feet, trying to get a glimpse of what has startled Aerda.  Without looking, he quietly speaks to Aerda, while staying parallel to the elf, so they remain at each others backs, even if several feet away.::

Draven:" What is it? Did you see something?


----------



## dpdx (Mar 16, 2003)

Fendric wakes with a start at Aerda's shouted warning: "Uwwwha? Are we being attacked?" As the others scurry about, Fendric will quickly stand up and grab his flail, using the shield hand to touch his silver holy symbol, and ready a spell, Shield of Faith. Once it is cast, he will grab the shield, and prepare to fight.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 16, 2003)

"By the gods, doesn't evil ever take a rest!" Merrim exclaims as she gets up and starts taking a look around to assess the situation.


----------



## wings (Mar 16, 2003)

*Nooo*

Aerda doesn't turn around to talk to Draven, he continues searching out the terrain, and slowly, one small step at a time, moving towards his horse. "Nah, the ring warned me, I'm sure of it."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 17, 2003)

As your eyes sketch across the terrain, there is no clear sign of danger. Leaves rustle lightly in the calm wind, grey in the moonlight. But beyond that, there are no motions or forms immediately apparent.

_(However, make Spot checks.)_


----------



## wings (Mar 17, 2003)

*spot*

[spot check=15, and i DO have low-light vision. Astrule rolled up an impressive 21(to bad it is not day) ]


----------



## dpdx (Mar 17, 2003)

(Spot Check 15 +2 WIS = 17)

Fendric tries his best to scan the countryside, in case the evil everyone talks about (not to mention the wolves/dogs that Draven detected earlier) manifests itself in the near future.

By now Fendric has grabbed his shield with the off hand, the other side of said hand resting on his chest, where his holy symbol dangles. Fendric readies an action to complete the casting of Shield of Faith at the first sight of an enemy. 

[When the spell is cast, Fendric will be at AC17, as in the battle with the hobgoblin. Until then, he's at 15.]


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 17, 2003)

Spot check (5-1=4) Woohoo!

Merrim Casts Mage Armor on herself to raise her AC to 17.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2003)

OoC:Spot check 15, Listen 16 if that matters as well)

IC:'Rest? My dear Merrim, if it rested, Evil wouldn't be very _Evil_ , now would it?'


----------



## Vexed (Mar 17, 2003)

OOC: I will be leaving tonight for Vegas.  I will return next Thursdays 3/27.  Sorry for the short notice, these things happen. See you all when I return.

*Draven fights defensively, also placing himself in front of the spellcasters, and does his best to intercept anyone attacking them.  This brings his AC to 19.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 18, 2003)

_(Vexed: If you see this before leaving, would you mind posting what your attack/damage rolls are? Or do you mean full defense, rather than fighting defensively?)_

Easily a full minute passes -- but Aerda's insistence about the nature of his instincts keeps you on guard.

Aerda/Fendric: At almost the same instant, you notice moving forms in the brush -- each of you noticing them on opposite sides of the camp. They both appear to be about two hundred feet away... Although Fendric can barely recognize the movement, Aerda manages to pick out a form: It seems to be a wolf.

The two of you have about a thirty-second buffer in which to act (and the rest of you have what's left of that after however long it takes them to inform you of the situation)... After that, roll initiatives.

_(BTW, Vexed, if you have Wilderness Lore or Knowledge(Nature), post a check for whichever is better for you now... If anyone else has it, it may come up later.)_


----------



## wings (Mar 18, 2003)

*Wolves, eh?*

(Initiative = 21)

Aerda kneeled in the grass, sitting the bow next to him. His eyes close, and he speaks quick draconic syllables, they empowered by mystical energy, and seem to echo off every surface. His hands move out in front of his body, fingers seeming to meet invisible resistance.  Blue energy overruns the natural color of his hands' skin, and it slowly drains out into the invisible barrier, leaking out in the forms of lines that seem to run in symmetric figures across the intangible plane. He pulls his hands away with some resistance, as his voice reaches it's crescendo. It seems the resistance keeping his hands breaks and the color drains from the air. Aerda opens his eyes and smirks, his clothes and hair settling from their slightly floating position.

(AC 20)


----------



## dpdx (Mar 18, 2003)

[Init: 16]

Fendric completes the last of his incantation, and a sun-yellow glow of piety seems to envelop his armor as _Shield of Faith_ takes effect. [Fendric is now AC17.]

Immediately after, Fendric points with his flail to the spot where he saw movement: "There!"

Presuming everyone is within a Fireball radius of Fendric , Fendric will try to invoke his next spell, _Bless_, before combat begins. This should give everyone in the party +1 to Base Attack, and +1 to saves vs. Fear.

After invoking Bless, Fendric will shout, "Protect the horses, and each other! With Pelor to guide us, we shall prevail!"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 18, 2003)

Victus, having taken time to put on his armor, readies his sword, gripping it firmly, held waist-high at the ready. He joins the group in searching the edges of the forest, and shortly after Fendric and Aerda announce their findings, he too speaks, slowly, just loud enough for everyone to hear.

"There's another to this side. Possibly two -- not moving much, but I could see a pair of eyes."

As you feel the wash of confidence imbued by Fendric's spell, the tension seems to ease for a moment -- and then thick rustling from the direction Victus is looking. A pair of canine forms become immediately visible, charging toward the proud half-elf. He stands his ground.

_(To help with the field of battle -- I'm assuming you're all close enough to each other that there won't be any tactical difficulties in attacking any particular threat. Assume a square with four sides -- Fendric and Aerda on opposite sides, then Victus and the horses on the remaining sides. The wolves are charging from Victus-side (still about 200 feet away until their initiative), are still skulking about 200 feet away on both Fendric- and Aerda-side... You have seen no wolves horse-side.)_


----------



## dpdx (Mar 18, 2003)

"Here they come, my friends!"

Fendric does indeed stand his ground, readying an action to brain the first wolf that comes to him, with his flail.


----------



## wings (Mar 18, 2003)

*Initiative*

(Could you post up a list of Initiative or something?)


----------



## Vexed (Mar 18, 2003)

**Last post*

*Initiative: roll 8, +4 mod = 12

Wilderness lore: Rolled Natural 20, mod+2, Ranks +4 = 26

Attack: long sword/short sword (Normal +1 to hit for both; d8+2 dmg, d6+1 dmg); *Fighting def -4 to attack roll to get +2 AC.  

If you wouldn't mind rolling for me since i won't be here : )

AC= Normal 17 (19 since fighting Defensively).


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 18, 2003)

_(Initiative order at the moment:

Aerda 21
Fendric 16
Draven 12
Wolves 10
Merrim 7
Victus 4

I'm trying to be loose about combat, to keep things running quickly... Since the game itself isn't too combat-focused, I hope this won't be a problem for anyone. If this turns out to be too confusing -- to the point of slowing things down -- I'll start going more round-by-round, posting maps, et cetera. As things stand, I would prefer you post multiple rounds of predicted action at a time, with whatever "if-then" caveats are necessary -- it's a little more cumbersome per-post, but could keep combats from lasting weeks.)_


----------



## dpdx (Mar 18, 2003)

[Remember, Victus and our intrepid gnomish casters need an initiative, too. ]

Fendric's strategy is pretty simple - brain whichever wolf is closest by, and try to remain in a position to keep them from interfering with the horses or with the casters who aren't engaged in melee.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 18, 2003)

Merrim's Initiative is 5+2=7

She is preparing a Color Spray Spell.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 18, 2003)

Merrim: You have enough time to get off a Color Spray on the charging wolves before they reach Victus (actually, to get off two spells.) Save DC?

Fendric: Are you going to move to meet the ones charging at Victus, or keep an eye on the one to the party's side?


----------



## dpdx (Mar 19, 2003)

[Begging your pardon. I thought the map was such that I need not move to support Victus.]

With no ranged weapon outside a simple sling, Fendric decides that for the time being, the casters can protect themselves from the wolf across the way on his side, and moves to assist the fighter. Fendric's master plan (to brain the closest beast with his flail, repeat until done) remains the same.


----------



## wings (Mar 19, 2003)

*Ok*

After the sheild spell is in place, he will pepper the most threatening wolf(from where he is at) with arrows(+3 on roll to attack, shortbow damage)


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 19, 2003)

DC for Merrim's Color Spray is 16 (3 for int, 1 for level, 2 for spell focus).


----------



## Vargo (Mar 19, 2003)

Victus waits for the wolves to draw close, then strikes as they draw near.  He does not add any boasts to his strikes, but lets his steel talk for itself.

OOC: Which says "I'm an idiot." d20:1+7=8, which is quite probably a miss, unless we're up against the clumsiest wolves in the wild...

Some introductory post, eh?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 19, 2003)

Aerda: Your first arrow finds its mark in the closest of the two charging wolves.

Merrim: As the wolves advance within range, your let forth a cone of brilliant colors. The wolf on the left -- the one hit by Aerda -- falls unconscious. The other seems startled, but does not break pace: Rather, its gait changes as it turns toward you.

Aerda: You are able to get off another shot before the wolf is within melee range... However, this fails to hit its mark.

Fendric/Victus: As the wolf charges toward Merrim, you are both entitled to two attacks (one readied, one of opportunity.) Victus' first sails well over the wolves head...

The wolf itself (if still alive after your blows) fails to sink its teeth into Merrim on its first attempt.

Meanwhile, the sound of falling brush can be heard as the remaining wolves charge. (They are currently some 100 feet away).

_(After Victus and Fendric take their attacks, it's new initiatives, starting with Merrim -- so Victus and Fendric, post your next actions as well.)_


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 19, 2003)

Merrim will cast magic missle on the one attacking her (1d4+1), unless it is dead from the previous attacks, at that point she'll target one of the charging wolves. Her casting on the defensive roll is a 9+8=17, the DC is a 16 so she should make the spell go off.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 19, 2003)

Victus curses, and uses the momentum of the swing to curl the blade down and around...

OOC: d20: 18+6=24, 2d6:2+1+6=9 points.

Initiative roll: d20:9+2=11

If there are any wolves left, Victus will strike at them, favoring previously wounded wolves over unwounded wolves.

Otherwise, he moves to guard the party from the other wolves.

d20:3+6=9, 2d6:4+1+6=11


----------



## dpdx (Mar 20, 2003)

As the wolves come charging, Fendric is ready. Waiting... waiting... waiting....

With the steady hand of the Blessed, Fendric takes a mighty swing of the flail:

[Attack: 17 (Roll) +1 (AB) +1 (Bless) = 19, Damage: 8 + 1 = 9.]

Not waiting to find out if it's dead, Fendric swings again:

[Attack: 17 (again!) +1 (AB) +1 (Bless) = 19, Damage: 3 + 1 = 4.]

Fendric's second swing doesn't seem to him to connect as well as the first. His hearing picks up the snarling and movement of the wolves across the way, and he moves to interpose himself between them and the casters.

[edit: If new initiative means roll again, Fendric gets 6 for his new initiative.]

Fendric takes a second too long to decide if he's done with this wolf, and the movement to brunt the second charge of the howling beasts is a wee bit tardy...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 21, 2003)

_(Same initiative order, just post new actions, essentially.)_

Victus/Fendric: The charging wolf disappears briefly into a blur of sword and flail, then rolls forward across its paws, falling dead behind you.

Merrim: Seeing this threat fall, your magic missile finds the next-nearest threat: The wolf Fendric-side. An arc of brilliant color leaves behind a heavy wound in the animal's side.

Victus: Taking the cue from Merrim, you meet the wolf head-on, blocking his progress on the rest of the party. Your sword, however, fails to find its mark.

Aerda: _(Assuming your latest post still applies)_ Now that the first threats have been neutralized, you are able to turn your attention to the wolf charging you directly. Your arrow lands in the wolf's shoulder, but does not seem to have injured it much.

Fendric: _(Assuming I read your intentions correctly)_ Mirroring Victus, you move to guard Aerda, and manage to send the head of your flail across the head of the wolf as it arrives. It recoils in pain, then turns to snap at you -- although his teeth cut only through the air in front of your chest.

The other wolf takes its snap at Victus, who manages to easily sidestep its teeth. _(Unless an 8 hits  )_

Meanwhile, a strange look of confusion washes over Draven's face -- it is lost in a moment, as he runs forward to the unconscious wolf, then slits its throat. _(Figure might as well put an auto-pilot to good use.)_

General layout at the moment: Merrim is guarded by Victus, who stands face-to-face with one wolf, who appears to have been badly wounded by Merrim's spell. Fendric likewise stands between the other wolf and Aerda -- this wolf appears to be slightly worse for the wear, between their two attacks.

_(Next action is Merrim's, then on through the list again...)_


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 21, 2003)

Merrim will cast Daze on the Wolf that is attacking Victus, save is Will DC 13.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 21, 2003)

The Wolf appears unaffected.

Victus, Aerda, Fendric?


----------



## wings (Mar 22, 2003)

*Die!*

Aerda once agains sights down the arrow, backing up slowly as he does so (5' adjustment). When the wolf seems to be most open, he will release. Same action as last.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 22, 2003)

Fendric will swing at the wolf right in front of him:

[Attack: 14 (roll) +1 (str) +1 (bless) = 16; Damage: 2 + 1 = 3]


----------



## Vargo (Mar 22, 2003)

Victus strikes out at the wolf in front of him...

OOC: d20:14+6=20, 2d6:3+3+6=12 points.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 22, 2003)

Victus: You connect fully with your greatsword, and the wolf falls at your feet, bleeding profusely from your heavy wound.

Aerda: This arrow sails over the back of the wolf, and glides to a stop across the grassy ground.

Fendric: Your flail finds the wolf's shoulder, knocking it off balance momentarily. It lunges back at you, but once more tastes only Pelor's breath.

_(Assuming the obvious actions, to finish things up_

As another arrow skips past the wolf, Fendric brings down his flail once more -- this time ending the beast. The stench of blood is strong in the air, but Aerda has the feeling that things are safe for the time being.

_(Experience! For this encounter and cumulative rp/storyness:

*Aerda: 500
Fendric: 500
Merrim: 400
Niccolo: 400
Draven/Victus: 1000**

Since Draven and in a sense Victus are later additions, just use this as your current XP total...
Also, I'd appreciate it if everyone would read and respond to the latest post in the OOC Thread... Regarding how you want combats to be handled, mainly.)_

As you check each other for wounds -- and realize you've suffered none -- Draven walks from wolf to wolf, mercifully ending the wounded. After his task is done, he speaks up:

"This isn't right. Predators don't fight like this... Not to the death. Not against larger numbers. And not dispersed like that... Not against a group."

He shakes his head. "This just isn't right..."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 22, 2003)

Fendric falls to his knees after the last wolf has been dispatched, and with a hand on his holy symbol, casts his eyes skyward:

"Most Holy Shining One, I thank you for your protection in this most recent time of need.

I thank you for bringing us Draven, who helps us with his vast knowledge of the outdoors, and for Aerda and his companion, Victus - two of the staunchest fighters I've ever known. 

I thank you for Niccolo and Merrim, who lighten our emotional burdens and wield magic with great skill.

But mostly, I thank you that none of my dear companions has been hurt. In the name of the Sacred Light, that warms our hearts and our bodies, I offer you my humility and gratitude - as it was, so shall it ever be.

I humbly ask, therefore, that you bring the souls of the beasts recently departed to your Righteous Warmth, that they may not rise again for purposes of evil. They know not whom they attack, and their minds *cannot* have been their own.

May the Gods have mercy on them, and on us all."

Fendric rises after his prayer. He seems to glow, ever so slightly, even though the Blessing he cast has long since worn off.

[OOC: Fendric has leveled!]


----------



## wings (Mar 22, 2003)

Aerda smiles, looking over at the softly radiant fendric. "It seems your god is pleased." He eaves away the invisible cover in front of himself, and leans up against the tree he was at earlier. He really had the urge to study, he had just then thought of something!

[Aerda leveled. Low level wizards suck  ]


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 23, 2003)

"Wow, I hadn't realized travelling between civilized areas was so dangerous. The stories told about heroes and adventurers never seems to mention this sort of stuff." Merrim has a rather large frown on her face.

OOC: Merrim has leveled, 1,200xp cumulative.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 23, 2003)

Victus examined the body of one of the wolves.  "If I had held my blade so...  and pulled here...  Hmm, never thought my instructor would be a dead wolf."

(OOC: Leveled, and picked up the cleave feat.  I only mention this because I'll be posting a second set of rolls when I'm attacking for that very reason.)

Victus turns to Fendric, and says "Thank you for your kind words, Fendric."

He then turns to Aerda, and asks, "You're sure the ring warned you?  How do we know that it didn't also draw the wolves to us?  I'm not saying to be rid of it, just I wish we knew better what it is that we're dealing with."


----------



## wings (Mar 23, 2003)

*Well*

Aerda looked over at the man. "Well, I could figure it out, only at the expense of the better part of a day. But only then when we are in town, to buy supplies I would need." He shrugs, and starts laying down for sleep. "Besides, I wouldn't anticipate Exantrius carrying something that drew attacks to him. If anything I'll bet the wolves were made to attack by some mad druid out to stop us for some reason or another. That sort of stuff happens frequently I hear."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 24, 2003)

Upon overhearing the current conversation, Fendric offers a thought: "Perhaps Thedoric knew that Sir Exantrius was coming to stop him, and wished to slow us up by sending these wolves."

As night falls, Fendric looks over to the rest of the group. "I'll volunteer to take first guard shift tonight, if it's all right."

Fendric will eat from his trail rations, and chat with the rest of the group until members start retiring for the night, to sleep, or trance as their bodies may demand.

If the group allows Fendric the first shift, he will take his guard shift, pass off to the next person, sleep, and pray in the morning before breakfast. If Fendric gets another shift, he'll pray, sleep, guard, sleep (if there's night left), eat.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 26, 2003)

The rest of the night passes without incident. Aerda's intuition seems for the moment to be uninvaded.

The next two days of your journey go peacefully, although Aerda could swear that a passing sparrow had some foul intentions -- Astrule, on the other hand, found it merely tasty.

Once the hills flatten and the trees peter out into bush and grass, your view is far clearer. Watch-towers begin to dot the landscape, strewn together by rotting wooden fences, as well as the occasional ruined foundation -- it seems this may have once been farmland, but now it is simply empty dirt and everflowing weeds. In the distance, beyond the gentle yellow-grey of the terrain, you can make out the gray shapes of a distant city. By nightfall of the second day it stretches across much of the horizon, its fires visible in the distance -- you can almost follow the path of the lamplighters as they flicker on.

The city is only about four hours away by the time you would normally rest -- it is your decision whether or not to wait til morning. _(And that decision may be persuaded by some Spot checks...  )_


----------



## Vargo (Mar 26, 2003)

"Hey, look at this neat rock, folks..."

Spot: 6


----------



## wings (Mar 26, 2003)

*Spot checks*

(Aerda-14.. maybe you should start making spot checks for astrule, dunno why. but it feels right, on the inside )

Aerda's eyes are more or less trained on his book, slowly riding with the others.  "I suggest we get into town."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 26, 2003)

[Spot check: 13]

"Mmmm... an actual bed. Yes, splendid! Pelor be praised! Let's continue!"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC:Woohoo, new comp up and running!

IC: Niccolo's Initiative is a 15 (roll11 +4)

Niccolo will sing a Song recounting the Battle of Tres'Adonth, where a small group of Heroes fought off a horde of Goblins and Ogres.
Bardic Music:Inspire Courage: +2 to fear saves and +1 attack and damage.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 26, 2003)

"Terrible gardening skills, I tell you. Look at the size of these weeds. Someone should be ashamed of themselves. Plus, if some of this land were cultivated and carefully cleared, good farms could be placed here..."

Spot: 3-1=2

Certainly explains why she is paying attention to the surrounding ecology.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 26, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:Woohoo, new comp up and running!
> 
> IC: Niccolo's Initiative is a 15 (roll11 +4)
> 
> ...



[OOC: Not yet, bro. They just needed a spot check. ]


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC:Er...I rolled a '1' on my Spot. :|

SO, perhaps Niccolo is singing some silly ditty instead (Perform 19 total).
IF hostilities begin, my action as above.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 27, 2003)

_(Note: In retrospect, that "four hours from the city" was woefully off, as I was forgetting you were on horseback, as well as some other horrible misestimation... But regardless_

Continuing onward: As you draw closer to the city, you eventually find what seems to be the main road, leading nearly parallel to your path. Within a quarter-mile of the city, something odd about the lights becomes apparent... Aerda is the first to notice it: Some are drawn too low to the horizon, and moving as though carried.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 27, 2003)

"Hrm...  What do we have here?"

Victus stopped and peered out across the deepening gloom, trying to make out the distant figures.

OOC: Take 20 (can I do that) on a spot check, for a value of 23.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 27, 2003)

[I don't think you can take 20 on Spot like you can Search, but GP indicated merely that Aerda was the first to see it. I would imagine, then, that as we get closer to town, we'll all eventually see it.]

Not having a lot of experience with rituals in foreign towns, Fendric saw nothing peculiar about the position or movement of the lights. Perhaps it was a midnight worship service, or the town was closing down for the night. They'd be sure to post a night watchman for anyone coming in at night, wouldn't they?

Not thinking for the moment that Thedoric had already reached here, or that far worse, Brother Milos had been taken or harmed, Fendric spurred his horse onward. "Last one to the gate is a Gelatinous Cube!", he laughed.


----------



## wings (Mar 27, 2003)

*whoa!*

Aerda stood high on his saddle, peering out towards the  moving lanterns. "Not so hasty there, Fendric." He pushes Astrule into the sky, then motions to move forward. What if, by chance, these were the lanterns of some enemy of their's. We do not want to stumble headlong into something we can't handle. It's a good way to get sent back to pelor, Brother.."


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 28, 2003)

"Umm, I believe that Aerda has a very valid point. While it is true that experience is the best teacher, at this point a slow and thoughtful approach may be the best idea, yes?" Merrim plods along, not in a hurry at all.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: whoa!*



			
				wings said:
			
		

> *Aerda stood high on his saddle, peering out towards the  moving lanterns. "Not so hasty there, Fendric." He pushes Astrule into the sky, then motions to move forward. What if, by chance, these were the lanterns of some enemy of their's. We do not want to stumble headlong into something we can't handle. It's a good way to get sent back to pelor, Brother.." *




Fendric catches his name in the din of the horses, and slows down to hear the rest. Seeing the logic in that argument and in Merrim's, he turns around, duly chastened, and casts his eyes downward for a second.

"I'm sorry, my friends. Of course, you are right."


----------



## Vexed (Mar 28, 2003)

OOC: Will begin posting on Sunday.  Left a message over on ooc messageboard.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

Niccolo smiles 'Caution is the best course in many a deed or path...' the little Bard pauses, clearing his throat then recites

_Albrin's Walk_ 

Yeah, did Albrin,Elf Maid of Yore
creep ever through Deeping Gloom
'cross hills and plains and Forest Floor
didst the Elfess move, thus averting Doom
Demons of the early World, Giants too
saw narry a hair of the little Maid
Dragons slept as Albrin passed by
so light her step, no track had she layed
by Caution had she reached her destined place
and thus did she, one fine Spring Morn
reach Ravuach, protected Land of Elven Grace
and thus was Gelperim, her Son, Elven King, safely Born


Niccolo rubs his chin...
'I think that's how it went, no matter, the point is that caution and Stealth are friends of the Wise'


----------



## Vexed (Mar 29, 2003)

*Thinking
~Sometimes I have to ask myself, am I feeling no pain, or have I become numb? Its hard to make the distinction between satisfaction, and being to tired to argue anymore, to tired to give a damn.  I find a strange refuge with these people.  I don't even know them.  Perhaps I have just been alone so long... It's a strange peace.  I still can't see myself clearly...~

::Slowly Draven lifts his head, his face partially hidden under long tangled black curls.  He hears the voices of the group, but he isn't registering what they are saying, still coming out of his contemplative state.  He concentrates on what is being said.::

Fendric::""I'm sorry, my friends. Of course, you are right."

*Thinking
~What is Fendric sorry for...~

::Now for the first time taking a look about he gives Fendric an odd glance, and then slowly his gaze lingers on the lights, then to the city...::

*Thinking
~A city.  The noise, the rules.  People losing their way, same routine day in and day out.  People walking the streets like dumb animals. One day looking in a mirror and five years have past. Handcuffed to their livelihoods, trying to get by on the scraps of some rich self centered idealist version on how things should be.  Another ale is poured.  The sun goes down on another day.  Self destruction slow and complete.  What nasty things we do to ourselves...~

::Slowly a sneer can be seen on Draven face as he stares at the city. His eyes narrowing.  Then he hears Niccolo, and his face softens somewhat.  He slowly turns to look at him.  His hard stare now an amused expression. He slowly nods in Niccolo direction::


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 29, 2003)

_(It seems that caution wins out... Still not clear on what your intentions are...

Taking 20 on "Searching the horizon" was pretty much assumed in what Aerda saw... Most of you will have to take his word for it, at the moment, unless you have low-light vision  )_


----------



## wings (Mar 30, 2003)

*Easy.*

(We aren't going to stop, not even go really slow. We are just not going to charge headlong to the town because,  A) we are unsure, even tho Aerda knows the ring would probably tell him of danger, and B) it's a good way to make your horse break a leg. So, advancing, but not dangerously so.)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 30, 2003)

As you approach closer, you can see better the situation: Hooded figures in grey cloaks flank the road to about two hundred feet from the gate, not too densely packed, but alert. Some are on horseback, bearing torches, lined up among the others at regular intervals. You can see other horse-riders at the city walls as well, patrolling in circles -- a few more standing, wondering, flickering in and out of shadow by the passing torchlight.

As you approach, the rider on the right comes forward a little, pulling back his hood to reveal a smiling, middle-aged face -- brown beard, close-cropped hair, and heavy eyebrows. _(If anyone has Knowledge (local), or Knowledge (geography), or anything similar, feel free to make a check.)_ He looks you over briefly, then spreads his arm out, motioning you into town.

"Late arrival, travelers." His voice is dry -- he swallows. "May your stay here be kindly."

_(Oh yeah, and some Spot checks please...)_


----------



## dpdx (Mar 30, 2003)

[D'oh! Crosspost!]

Fendric nods in salutation to the rider, and proceeds on his way into town. Surreptitiously, he tucks away his holy symbol, so as not to tip off the good intentions of the group. Fendric has an eerie feeling that this town has changed, somewhat, as if Thedoric had already been by to spread his seditious hatred of peace.

Fendric will free the off hand to reach under his armor and ready _Protection from Evil_, in case they've (rode) right into the middle of a sacrifice to Hextor or something.

[I'll see your Edit and raise you an Edit: Spot Check 8.]


----------



## wings (Mar 30, 2003)

*Well then*

"Thank you, good sir." He doesn't bother pulling up his hood now, proudly displaying his fine elven features and long, pointed ears. He raises an arm as the hawk drops from the sky, landing with but a soft flutter, then crawling up to aerda's shoulder.

[EDIT- hmm! totally forgot about me rolls. 
Knowledge Geography:2+6=8 
Spot: 12 + 6 = 18
and i think that is all i have that applies...]


----------



## Vexed (Mar 31, 2003)

:: Draven says nothing.  He stares at the man, his face expressionless::

Spot: Total- 12


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 31, 2003)

As they approach the clack, Merrim takes her jester cap out of her pack and puts it on her head. The little bells jingle merrily in rythym with her mount's steps. She is quite curious about the town that they are approaching. Merrim starts humming a little ditty.

Spot 6-1=5

Knowledge Geogrpahy=19+3+2=24 (Finally, something that she is good at gets a decent roll)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2003)

Has Geography Know, but I rolled a 7 ( still, a 14 total)
Spot was better, 16 total...


----------



## Vargo (Mar 31, 2003)

Victus keeps quiet, content to let the holy man do the talking.  This doesn't mean he shuts his eyes...  The man who says less sees more.

Spot: d20:17+3 (wis)+2(elf)=22


----------



## dpdx (Mar 31, 2003)

Fendric sidles Sunray next to Aerda's horse, and whispers to him in Elven: Did you recognize that man? Might that have been Brother Milos? I still don't feel safe here. Hopefully, we can find Brother Milos without any undue attention. Oh... I believe you have his letter, no?

Fendric casually glances around as he proceeds.


----------



## wings (Apr 1, 2003)

*He replies*

... also in elvish, also whispered. "I do not know, but I think it would be best to ask a more nuetral party, like a tavern-keeper for Brother Milos's current residence. We don't know enough about these men atthis point."

[Edit: i was missing a y in symbol, for the font.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 1, 2003)

Merrim: The man's high cheekbones, heavy facial hair, and sharp brow seem a little off from this region -- it's hard to say for certain, but if you had to guess you'd say that Tournean blood flows through his veins.

As you continue down the road, the figures lining it seem to avoid looking at you, staring parallel to the road, faces obscured by hood and shadow. One, however, seems to be enthralled by Merrim's cap -- his head tilts as you walk past. The nearest horsemen chides him with a harsh "tch!", and as he returns to formation, Niccolo will notice that Victus makes momentary eye contact...

Victus: ...or so it would seem. From where you stand, there are no eyes: Only gaping holes in a skeletal face. You see it for only an instant, but still it cannot be mistaken for the face of a living person.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 1, 2003)

Victus tries hard to control a shudder of revulsion.  To react would be to sign the warrant of doom for him and his friends.

_I must tell them as soon as we are clear.  Until then, I cannot give them any warning...  For their lives are at risk from my actions._


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2003)

Niccolo keeps what he witnessed to himself for the moment, pondering as to what it could mean...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 1, 2003)

_(OOC: I picked up the Star Wars d20 Rulebook the other day, and after giving it an impressed once over I've decided to move Trust over to the Star Wars universe.

Most changes will be either cosmetic -- such as switching from kngdoms to galaxies, or from Pelor to microscopic organisms -- or technical, such as switching from ranger to scout, or hit points to VP/WP.

Important notes along this line: All references to gnomes are now considered references to gungans. Elves become mon calamari. Hobgoblins are now sand people, whatever they were called.

Storyline remains the same, although Exantrius is now a Jedi named Yin-Exan, and Thedoric is now known as Darth Theodore. The ring you found is now a droid that beeps ominously when danger is present.

In addition, mon calamari receive a bonus +10 XP every time they can work in the phrase "It's a trap!" without breaking character. Because that's really funny.

Once your character sheets have been updated to reflect this change, continue posting as-is with these changes in mind. If you don't have the SWd20 rules, just stop by your FLGS, it's definitely a worthwhile investment. I apologize for any inconvenience, but I think the game will really benefit from this change...)_


----------



## wings (Apr 1, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## dpdx (Apr 2, 2003)

Padawan Fendric draws his lightsaber, leaps from the speeder, and smites the nearest undead, er, Sithspawn walking beside him.

"Was that too impulsive, Master Aerda-wan?"

[Nice April Fool! Say, what does half-Mon Calamari look like? Can I be a Rodian instead?]


----------



## wings (Apr 2, 2003)

*Hmm*

I can't sense their life-forces. They musn't be human..  "Its a trap!"

( ^_^ )


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 2, 2003)

_(  Back to your normally scheduled game of D&D...)_

Although the walk is wrought with tension, you pass beyond the gates without any incident. Just within the gate, there are a pair of lightly-armored guards bearing symbols of Heironeous... Aside from that, the streets seem wide and empty under the lamplight.

The buildings are silent, bone-white and smooth in the cold moonlight. You see the yellow of candle-light flicker across a few sparse windows; most are dark, at least here, near the gate.

To no surprise there is an inn here as well -- its door is shut and it is as quiet as anywhere, but there is a line of light cutting around the bottom and up to the hinges.

_(Oh, and do still take the 10 XP for Aerda  )_


----------



## Vargo (Apr 2, 2003)

When he is convinced that they are out of earshot of any other listeners, Victus says in a conversational tone, "Do not react to what I say - we may be watched.  The robed figures we passed on the way in were not human, or at least not living humans.  The face of the one that I caught was naught but a skull..."


----------



## wings (Apr 2, 2003)

*hrm*

"I have heard rumors of mindless servitors sometimes being used as guards in magic-accepting cities, but not undead.  Either way, they seemed well restrained, but we should definently keep on our toes." Aerda nods and gets off of his horse, moving around to find the stable.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 2, 2003)

Fendric listens to Victus and Aerda. Uneasily, Fendric leans over to the others from atop his horse, speaking softly. "Thank the Light I did not notice them myself, for I would have been compelled to send their souls back to the hells on the instant. I still might, if we get any trouble, may his Enduring Beacon protect us."

Still muttering to himself ('abominations most foul'), Fendric rides on. As they come to the inn, Fendric looks to the others.  "Here first, or to find Brother Premule?"

Fendric will go along with the group's decision, although he'd like to find Brother Premule first.

[Okay - probably last post of mine this thread for a while. Turns out the room has a jack, but no kind of net.terminal, and I'm not bringing a laptop. I might get one chance to hit a net cafe, maybe two if I'm lucky.

So - GP, you gonna change the title back now that it's April 2?]


----------



## Vexed (Apr 3, 2003)

:: Draven lingers in the back of the party, occasionally chancing a look behind them and above the other buildings in the area.  He follows the group, not caring what the immediate destination may be.::


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 3, 2003)

Merrim pipes up from under her jester's cap, "undead guardians? Are you sure it wasn't a mask? Who could stand for such things. It isn't right."


----------



## Vargo (Apr 3, 2003)

"I know what I saw.  Masks, you can see the eyes through.  There were no eyes here.  I fear for the fate of this town, and we should be on our watch tonight.  In fact, we should probably all share a single room, but rent two or three to allay suspicion."


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 4, 2003)

Merrim's bells on her cap jingle as she continues to speak, "I don't doubt what you saw. It just doesn't make sense. If servants of Heironious are so plentiful around here, why would they stand for undead guardians? Isn't that like a, um, paradox, or moronic oxy, or conundrum, or well," she says exasperated, "well, isn't that just not what they believe." She smiles, fully convinced that she has just won a great battle.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 4, 2003)

"Of course.  That's why I belive we're in great danger - something has happened to them."


----------



## wings (Apr 4, 2003)

*Well*

Aerda seems quiet for a few seconds. "Well, Imagine this scenario, I don't know if it is true, but it helps open one's mind. Your town-guard have been stretched thin, frequent raids kill more men every night, more families lose their father's, more men lost their brothers, their friends. A last resort, reanimating those bodies to serve as guards. Grim, unnatural, but the men's souls pass on, the skeleton is the only reused part. Well, I don't encourage it, but one never knows all the angles of a situation. The world is just funny like that I suppose. Besides, the ring is not alarming me of danger."

 He shrugs, and continues to the outside of the bar. He pulls his hood up over his ears and pockets his hands, "Let us clear up this business right now, I will not have anyone sleeping in fear if it is not warranted." He holds up a hand to keep them back, and approaches one of the guards of Heironious. He makes sure the man's attention is on him, before continuing. "Greetings, I am a traveller, approached here late, only a while ago. And one of my companions fear that he sensed Undead. Desiring to be helpful, we decided to let the proper authorities know. It may seem absurd, but he sensed the undead as one of the Guards outside the gate there. Was this a fallacy of perception, a possible plight, or something I am ignorant to in entirety?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 4, 2003)

The guard's round cheeks pull back into something between a frown and a smile. "Wish I knew enough to tell you, really. Much as I can tell you is not to worry, you're in no danger" -- he doesn't seem so confident in saying this -- "and we're here keeping watch, just to make sure." -- again, not so confident.

"And it would be nice if you didn't spread rumors about anything that you, or your companions, saw or thought you saw. Not like there aren't rumors already, and not like it isn't _plain as day_ that something's not right..." He pauses to catch himself, and draws his face up more formally. "But all the same, it'll do no one any good if everyone starts worrying or panicking when they don't really know what's going on."

_(BTW, strictly for future reference, would you mind attaching a Diplomacy check to any inquiry like that? As a general rule of thumb, if you feel the need to take time wording it properly, you're probably also going to worry about expressing it properly -- hence, Diplomacy. I bring this up only as I'm noticing how difficult it is to judge a given character's reaction to certain things -- a Diplomacy check would give some extra guidance, aside from which it seems contradictory to ignore Charisma-based skills in a role-playing driven game  Don't worry, your Diplomacy check won't be the determining factor in a given situation -- the characters will react to what you say, a good Diplomacy roll will just make it that much more convincing.)_


----------



## wings (Apr 4, 2003)

*Hrm*

Aerda nods his thanks, "We know how to keep our mouths shut. Thank you, good night." He slowly backed away, then turned and walked back to his group. 

"We will find out more about this, perhaps. I've noticed, in my years, that people tend to sometimes have to do things they just have no choice in. I figure this is one of those times... Let's let Brother Milos get a full night's sleep, I think merrim here is ready for a soft bed as well. I vote we turn in for the night."

(ooc- diplomacy retro-check= 16... And I will keep that in mind, and start including them, and other relevant checks like bluff that will be relevant in dialogue and such.)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

Niccolo tries to 'make polite conversation', asking about any Musical Colleges in the city, the weather, Merrim's need for a new outfit <  >...


----------



## wings (Apr 5, 2003)

*~raises hand~*

Raise your hand if Uriel's post baffled you.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

OoC: Raises his h..er, waitaminute!
You were asking questions that made the Guard uncomfortable, so, when appropoiate, I make conversation like _nothing was wrong, nope there sure aren't any Undead about, no Sir..._ 
Thus I'm not asking uncomfortable questions.
SubjectsI was covering were the hum drum sort, the weather, theis Season's crops, if there wer any good Universities in the City etc...
It really did not seem all that baffling to me, but then again, I do play Gnomes quite a bit <i.e., I'm an odd sort>.
Of course, the cracks about Merrim needing a new outfit <maybe one with a really long cap that dangles in front of her nose, with one big jingling bell> were just silliness.

Carry on.


----------



## wings (Apr 5, 2003)

*Ah*

ooc- Ok, see i had it in my head that aerda was over there talking to the guard, and you starting making 'normal conversation'. Seemed kinda random, and it didn't specify who you was talkin' ta. So i was confused.


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 5, 2003)

"Hey, what's wrong with my outfit? I need some pointy shoes to go with it, but other than that...No one takes a gnome seriously, so why should I dress that way?"


----------



## Vexed (Apr 5, 2003)

:: Listening to Aerda, Draven nods.  Speaking in a low voice.::

Draven::"  I don't think any of us care for their cryptic answers.  All the same...   Perhaps you should all go in first.  I will enter a few moments after so it would appear that I am not with the party.  It may give me an opportunity to notice any patrons in the bar who seem too interested in our business.  Especially after you turn in for the night....

::After they party enters, Draven walks around the immediate area, not straying far from the Inn.  He stays near the walls of the other buidlings, keeping to the shadows.**  After about ten minutes, he returns to  the Inn and enters::

** Hide roll: Total - 15


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2003)

OoC: Sorry wings, that was my mistake.
BUT, I still make comments about Merrim's need for a new Jangly Hat...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 6, 2003)

The inn is quiet as you enter. In the common room there are but three patrons -- a young woman drinking alone at the bar, and two old men playing a game of chess across one of the tables.

The barkeep seems ill-deserving of the title: A young whelp of no more than sixteen years, scurrying back and forth confusedly, despite the small amount of business. His throat, you will notice, is heavily bandaged, and he carries a large dagger at his side.

Once you take a table, he hurries over to meet you -- almost forgetting to finish filling the woman's drink -- cleaning his hands nervously across his apron.

"Hi! Come, have a..." -- he realizes you are already seated -- "Um, what can I get you?"

The old men pause in their game to raise eyes at the young man. He doesn't seem to notice.

Prices, you'll find, are very high for food and drink in this town _(four times PHB)_, but their selection seems rather limited -- lamb, chicken, eggs, or some combination thereof seem to be the basis for every dish. Their variety of drink, however, is still quite respectable, judging by the bottles lined across the back wall.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2003)

Niccolo smiles a mostly genuine grin 'Hello my good Sir,,er, Lad. I'll have some eggs and a beer if you have it.' 
Te bard plops down 14 SP <12SP,12CPaccording to a common meal and an ale>, gesturing that the lad should keep the change.
Then, wondering how he was going to buy his next meal, Niccolo moves to the fire, where he warms his hands.
After a few minutes, the Gnome opens his Violin case, and pulls his instrument out, beginning to polish it's rosewood surface with oils and cleaning it's strings with a cloth.

OoC:Edited, I had shorted him by a silver before.


----------



## Vexed (Apr 8, 2003)

:: Draven enters the Tavern, and walks straight for the bar, glancing about with his eyes to take in the rest of the patrons.  He leans forward against the bar with his elbows, hands clasped together.  He appears to be in deep thought, keeping to himself.  He patiently  awaits the Inn keeper to approach ::


----------



## wings (Apr 8, 2003)

*Into the tavern*

Aerda walks in, the great hawk rustling its wings as it walks up to the elf's shoulder. He raises his head proudly, displaying the pointed ears, and looking about the room with his wide almond shaped red eyes. He waits but moments before moving over to a chair. 

When nicollo has the tender's attention, Aerda will speak up, "Bring me some exotic wine, I like to sample all the sorts I'm able to." He nods and sits at a table, his red orbs moving over to the young lady, taking in a more interested account of her.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 8, 2003)

Victus asks for an ale, reaches for his pouch, and then gets a rageful look - it's gone!

"Some damn urchin lifted my coin pouch while my back was turned...  My friends, I am embarassed to admit this, but I need assistance for now.  Can I borrow from you against any future awards we might retrieve?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 8, 2003)

The young barkeep takes note of all your orders -- although many need to be repeated -- then scurries back to the kitchen, then returning to the bar to serve Draven.

The woman at the bar seems oblivious to Aerda's gaze. She does, however, notice Niccolo readying his strings by the fire.

"Music, now! Just what's missing, I'd say... Play something _sad_, though, halfling, down-tempo... Happy would be so, so _sadistic_..."

Her speech is exaggerated, enthused: She seems more than a little tipsy, as she slides her coin purse up to the bar subtly.

The old man facing the fire, a chubby, red-faced, bald-headed badger, grumbles at all this. His companion, however -- lanky and thicky moustached -- turns to the gnome, his eyebrows raised politely.

"Tell me, do you know the Ballad of Saint Olmo? It's such a lovely one..."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 10, 2003)

*Greetings from Vegas!*

[Found a net cafe. Might be the only post I get, but I'll try again Sunday night when I get home.]

Fendric, having remained tight-lipped since his last outburst, is none too happy at the thought of being surrounded by _undead_. He makes a note to destroy them when feasible.

Fendric smiles at the barkeep, and orders an ale. His holy symbol is out and plainly visible now.


----------



## wings (Apr 10, 2003)

*Rah*

Aerda waits patiently, and lets Astrule wander around on the table-top. "After dinner and whatnot, I suggest everyone gets a good rest. If everything goes well, we should be on our way to deliver the next letter tomorrow afternoon." 

He lights a pipe, and props his feet up on the oaken table, letting the smoke create a haze over his head. He has his spellbook/journal in his lap.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2003)

Ignoring the old drunken woman's reference to him as a halfling, Niccolo nods to the gentlemen and <unless it's really obscure>, begins the sad old tune, 'the Ballad of Saint olmo'

OoC:Rolled a '17',+9 for 26 Performance-Violin.


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 11, 2003)

Merrim laughs heartily at Niccolo being called a halfling. Once Niccolo is done, Merrim will launch into one of her stories "Farmer Hambee's Trouble with Bee's" and accompany it with illusion's. (Roll of 15+2+2 for a 19). 

She will order some Water and Soup and bread.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 11, 2003)

The room grows yet more silent under Niccolo's music: All ears indeed seem to be on him. At the conclusion of his song, the young woman reaches into her purse, and flicks a glinting gold piece across the room to him. The moustached man shuffles through his things -- and can be seen kicking his partner under the table -- and comes over with a silver piece from each of them.

The young woman looks over to Draven: "What, you don't appreciate music?"

Soon all eyes shift over to Merrim's display... The round-faced old man tries to seem as disinterested as a person can when they're craning their neck around to watch something. His partner chuckles softly for the whole show: "Goodness, dear, that was a wonder. Where have you good folk come from, and where have you good folk _been_?"

Each one manages to find another silver for Merrim once the show is over -- the young woman pockets her purse now, and the round-faced man seems intent on his game.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2003)

Niccolo thanks the crowd, waiting until Merrim finishes her tale, then suggesting to her <quietly> that they form a duo for the evening: She telling jokes and he playing along at appropriate times for her stories and limmericks.
All cash will be split 50/50 of course, the gold piece included.


----------



## wings (Apr 11, 2003)

*Hey*

Aerda looks up, at the second round of coin giving, then merrim and niccolo's duet intentions. He speaks softly as well, "Please do refrain from milking these people of all their gold, alright?" 

Aerda finishes whatever he may have ordered, and moves to get a room, then occupy it.


----------



## Vexed (Apr 12, 2003)

:: Draven turns round, leaning against the bar on one elbow, looking  around the room.  He glances over at the young woman, with his usual stoic expression.  He raises his eyebrow slightly, as if somewhat amused with her question. He lulls his head to the side and leans back looking down at the counter, seemingly now oblivious to the majority of the people in the common area. ::


----------



## Uriel (Apr 12, 2003)

Niccolo ignores the crass nature of Aerda's statement.
Continuing to play and to enjoy himself for the first time in days, the Bard launches another Piece: 'Gambinni's 7th Caprice', the pizacotto 16th Notes joyfully suffusing the room with the mood of a Spring festival.


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 13, 2003)

Merrim readily agrees to Niccolo's proposal. She flashes Aerda a disappointed look, "Don't you realize that the best way to gain information from folks is to befriend them and entertain them? I don't MILK anyone. I provide a nice service, entertain people and bring moments of sunshine into their lives. Some need more sunshine than others it seems." With a big Haruummph she goes to prepare "Mayor Bumpgardner's Clothes Woes" for a performance.


----------



## wings (Apr 14, 2003)

*Sigh*

Aerda stops at merrim's words. "You misunderstand me once more. A silver piece or a gold piece is alot for many common folks. I just urge you to exercise generosity, don't make them feel like you are performing for profit, which, I'd hope you are not." He whispers that before the songs start. THEN he goes to a Room.

_ Tonight Aerda begins his latest masterpiece, Craft check= 22.. tell me how far ive gotten. It will be of Sir Exantrius's passing, with a darker undertone that will be the shadowy figure he saw in the distance that one night. Ill post a more in depth description of the painting after I learn what kind of progress he has made._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 14, 2003)

The two old men leave soon after the start of your next act -- the moustached one passes along an extra silver to you, nodding and sharing his thanks.

Before they leave, a group of nine youths come in, around the barkeeps' age. They're rather rough-looking -- or at least they try -- but already full enough of drink to be jovial. They come to provide the interested audience so necessary to a good show, although one -- perhaps more sober -- seems obliged to stay off at the edge of the group, disinterested in the child's play.

A short while afterward, a chiseled man in a well-worn breastplate saunters in tiredly, hand remaining on the hilt of his shortsword. He makes eye contact with the blonde-haired seeming "leader" of the youngsters, pointing his leather-clad finger first at his own eye, then at the youth: "I see you." The young man merely grins knowingly, and whispers something into the ear of the girl next to him.

The armored man finds a seat at the bar next to the young woman: "Elriah, how goes this evening?" They engage in some polite conversation, but she still seems quick to leave. He seems indifferent to this, and to your show as well -- although as drinks are ordered more and more you seem to become the center of his attention.

Once you clear out, between the youths and this other man take 4 silver and one gold -- the one gold coming from this older man, of course.

_(Feel free to backtrack into any conversations you might want in that duration.)_

Aerda: You find that these rooms are indeed rather nice, very comfortable, with little touches of decoration here and there -- carving in the bed-posts, a wrought-iron candle-holder -- that, while slight, are really very tastefully done.

As far as your painting is concerned, assuming a relatively small canvas (up to nine square feet), you manage to get the underpainting pretty satisfactorily finished and set to dry. With a layer of color, and a few more layers for nuance, you should be good to go.


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 14, 2003)

Merrim gives Aerda a shrug. "You must have me confused with a halfling or something. I don't perform for profit. I do it for fun." Merrim will continue to perform for a bit, and will then ask the innkeeper if she can get a bath here. She will also inquire as to whether there is an orphanage or other local place that she can donate her earnings to.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 14, 2003)

The young man thinks for a moment: "Yeah, I can draw a... have a bath drawn for you. A silver sound like a good price?"

"Oh, there's an orphanage down in the Boddies... That's the halfling district..." He gives you some rather detailed directions -- it sounds like a rather far walk, but not too hard to find.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 14, 2003)

*I'm back!*

Fendric listens to the performances of his companions with great interest and an even more grateful heart; it's just what he needed to take his mind off of the great evil outside the wall.

As the performances come to an end, Fendric will sidle over to the bar, order another ale, and ask the barkeep where he might find Brother Milos Premule.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 14, 2003)

Victus sits in the corner, hungry and very sober, waiting out the evening.


----------



## wings (Apr 15, 2003)

*Painting.*

A painter set for travelling he is. Aerda assembles the frame for the canvas from a set of wood lengths, held together by tounge and groove edges. The thick canvas he stretches and attaches to the frame easily, a mechanism on either side aiding with the stretching. He adjusted it to be a rectangle, two feet by four feet, nine feet square. He props it up on a collapsable easel that was stored, ironically, in part of his quiver. The pigments he uses are chosen carefully, and they produce an array of colors.  He paints with a knife, a painting knife, with a long handle and a head on either end.


----------



## Vexed (Apr 16, 2003)

:: Allowing his tangled locks to fall over his face, Draven walks away from the bar to an open table directly across (or as close as possible) from the breast plate wearing veteran.  With great exageration he pulls the chair out slowly, attempting to gain the mans attention.  He takes a seat, staring at the man, his face stone. ::


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 16, 2003)

Merrim thanks the man, and gives him 2 silver pieces for his generosity. She then goes and prepares for her bath, and then bed in a bed. _Ah, how nice, to sleep in a bed again._


----------



## Vexed (Apr 18, 2003)

:: Leaning back in his chair, Draven removes a whetstone from his pack and pulls a dagger from his boot.  He begins sharpening it, as he rocks back and forth, listing to the "creeking sound" of the wood under the weight of his body.  He begins adjusting the leather strap that is bound to the hilt, and quickly riffles through his pack with his off hand.  The sound of parchement being crumpled indicating a great amount of paper is in the bag.  He also silently takes note of Merrims departure. Crossing one leg over the other, he continually looks up with his eyes at the man wearing the breastplate. His body language remaining passive. ::


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 18, 2003)

Fendric: "Father Premule? Ah, well, sir, I would go ask at the Fortress Center... I'm not sure he lives there or the barracks, but you I imagine you can get in touch with him there, ah, Father sir..." He proceeds to give you directions to the fortress-temple of Heironeous, which seems to be near the heart of the town -- from his description, you recall seeing it's hulking spires on the skyline coming into town. The barracks are near there, then, he explains, there are other, smaller posts around the city where he might be, if you need to see him in person.

Draven: As you begin scraping your dagger, the man in the breastplate turns toward you, his eyes round with drink. "You're a quiet one," he says, not seeming to expect a response. "What's with the blade? Trying to convince us something?"


----------



## dpdx (Apr 18, 2003)

"Thank you very kindly!", Fendric replies to the bartender. "Now, how much do I owe you for a room?"

Upon hearing the answer, Fendric pays the man and takes the last half of his ale back to the table to sit with Aerda. Fendric's a slow drinker [much like his player] and can make two ales last well into the evening.

"The bartender was kind enough to direct me to Brother Premule's usual spot, so we can either deliver his letter tonight or first thing in the morning," he says to Aerda.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 18, 2003)

Nico closes his Violin case, making it clear that he is done 'working' for the evening. He then plays a selection of tunes from his knowledge of this area/country. Ditties and little pieces to accompany his Lymericks.

OoC:I have Lymerick as one of my Perform sub-skills.

Roll: 16+9 for the Violin=25
Roll: 11+7 for the Limmericks =18.
Well, my comedy is hardly that of good Ms. Merrim...


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 19, 2003)

OOC: Ah yes, but Niccolo has the soul of a musician, Merrim is just an illusionist who aspires to be a comedian and storyteller.

After her bath, Merrim will come back to the dining area for a spot of tea, if available, before bed. After that, she will inform the others that she is going to sleep and that she will see them in the am.


----------



## Vexed (Apr 19, 2003)

:: Sitting in his chair, closing his eyes to try and stop the light from the fireplace from intensifying his headache, opening them only to take note of the man in the armor.  A mercenary?  The veins pulsing to the side of his temple causing him to grind his teeth slightly, while trying to remain indifferent, giving off the apperance nothing is bothering him.  The constant irritation mixed with pangs of pain. Looking over at the man who seems so interested in himself and the others.  Now taking notice of his wide eyes, he is going to actually say something now?::

"...the man in the breastplate turns toward you, his eyes round with drink . "You're a quiet one," he says, not seeming to expect a response. "What's with the blade? Trying to convince us something?"


*Thinking
~Coward.  They all want to hear the word "we" or "us".  Filling stadiums and arenas to hear the words.  Don't like to hear the singular voice?  They fear themselves.  Hide in the cancerous folds of unity.  Breed fear into everything they do, life is too short.  Be yourself.  No, that is to hard.  You can't take off the mask you wear for everyone you met, that is,  if you could get it over the alcohol you shove in your face. .... I bet i could convince you a human can drown in three inches of water~

:: Looking down at the hilt of his dagger, and making sure the hilt feels comfortable he sets the dagger on the table and takes a long drink from his glass of water.  He sighs loudly afterward , leaning back in the chair, and tilting his head slightly, he looks at the man with his eyes, and says in a calm voice::

Draven::" Well... you know what they say about the quiet ones...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 20, 2003)

Draven: "Yes, I know what they say. And I am watching..." He knocks back the rest of his drink, as though that would prove his point.

Niccolo: The young audience seems to appreciate your limericks -- especially the bawdier ones. Even the one in the corner can't suppress the occasional laugh at a surprising thought.

_(Should I assume it's off to sleep at this point? Unless there's anything you want to clear up this evening, you can jump ahead to your actions next morning... As it stands, the night passes without interruption.)_


----------



## Uriel (Apr 20, 2003)

Niccolo sings a few more, then bids all a good night and goes off to sleep.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 20, 2003)

Fendric bids his friends goodnight, thanks the bartender, and retires.

[Edit: Yaaagh! How could I misspell 'the'?!]


----------



## wings (Apr 20, 2003)

*Alright*

Far into the night Aerda works, but he gets any paint cleaned off from him, and he lays down to trance 5 hours before daybreak. 

He blinks several times, pushing away the trance-induced visions of the past from his mind. He sits up and starts to dress, and check on how the base-paint is drying. He opens a window to let Astrule out to stretch his wings, while Aerda reads over his spellbook. He goes into the common room with still 30 minutes until dawn, hoping he could get some tea. He leaves the painting in the room, locking it and locking and shuttering the window after astrule comes back. He plans to pay for the room again, to store the painting.

_New picture of Aerda, drawn by yours' truly, _

EDIT: forgot.. about those eye marks/tattoos things... what do you guys think of them, aerda doesnt actually have them, but we are pondering it. 'We' being me and aerda, of course.


----------



## Vexed (Apr 21, 2003)

OOC: Great pic wings.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 21, 2003)

OoC:Great picture...but aren't you forgetting someone.
OK, so Astrule paid me to write that...man, what am I going to do with a freshly killed rabbit anyways?


----------



## Vargo (Apr 21, 2003)

Victus trudges off, mooching off of somebody else's room - possibly the floor - and spends a night awake with a grumbling, empty stomach.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 21, 2003)

Niccolo notices that Victus seems a 'room orphan' and offers to share his room. Besides, I bought an apple pie 


OoC:Oh, GP, let me know what an apple pie is gonna run me, or something equivalent, I'm rich now woohoo!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 22, 2003)

An apple pie can be specially baked (you can wait up for it, or you can have it baked tomorrow morning before you get up -- your call) for 4 silver.

The rooms are comfortable and quiet -- although Victus can imagine a nicer floor -- and the night passes calmly, except for any lingering worries about those you passed at the gate. Whatever is happening, life seems to continue here...

Come morning, what are your plans, individually and collectively?

_(Edit: And how could I forget to mention? Wings, excellent drawing, many kudos or whatever is appropriate. If every d20 product had art of that quality, I would be much happier with my bookshelf  )_


----------



## dpdx (Apr 22, 2003)

Fendric wakes up refreshed, and wanting to deliver the letter to Brother Premule immediately and get out of this dungheap of a town. As tactfully as he can, over a morning meal, he makes these feelings known to his comrades.

"Shall we deliver the letter NOW (and get out of here under the cover of sunlight) while we can? Remember, friends, Sir Exantrius, Pelor keep and protect him, suggested we needed to move with haste, so as to thwart Thedoric before he could sow the seeds of discontent. And I can think of no better place to get a move on from, if the Light of the Dawn can make my meaning any more clear...

Fendric believes Aerda has Brother Premule's letter, and will want to keep that in mind as they go see Brother Premule, hopefully soon.


----------



## wings (Apr 22, 2003)

*Hrm*

Aerda pats his side-bag. "Yes, I have it.. I agree that we should get this letter off and be on the road before the sun climbs to high in the sky." 

He will head the party after everyone has eaten, unless someone else takes the point.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 22, 2003)

"Sounds good to me." Victus proclaims, and backs up the point man.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 23, 2003)

Niccolo gathers his things and falls in with the group, ready to deliver the letter.


----------



## Vexed (Apr 23, 2003)

:: Draven says nothing.  Simply waits for everyone to be on their way and takes his place behind the party (rear) of the group.  He keeps to himself more than normal, and wraps his cloak around himself, looking down with his hood pulled overhead.  He has had little sleep, if any. ::


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 23, 2003)

Finding Milos Premule proves to be a difficult situation: As you arrive at the popular temple (closest of the suggested locations to your inn) you find it under a great deal of hustle and bustle... The commanding priests are desperately trying to divide their time between reading letters, answering questions, instructing subjugates, writing letters, scheduling meetings, rescheduling meetings, exchanging information, while the lower-ranking priests attempt to carry out new orders, answer questions, take more orders, complete previously ordered tass, giving orders to lower-ranking priests... Eventually you find out that Premule is not here, but may be at the barracks... 

It takes some trouble to get there -- it lies within the town center, an acropolis of sorts, walled and elevated from the rest of the city, and not open for foreign passage. The guard at the gate informs you that this district is limited to property-holding residents of Jance, Bethel, or its satellites, which sadly you are not. However with proper escort -- one guard per two persons -- you may be allowed to pass through the center, provided you plan to exit before nightfall. There is a cost to this, although given your mission it may be lowered _(Diplomacy DC 15 to reduce the number of escorts by one, reduced by one more for every 5 above that DC... The fee is 4 sp per escort. There may be modifiers to the check depending on what argument is used, so don't mark off the silver till my word on it... If anyone's confused, can re-explain.)_

Likewise you are not let beyond the front gates of the barracks without escort by a Cleric of Heironeous, which on the good side is free, on the bad side is non-negotiable, and on the worse side takes forever to be found for you. Finally you get through and find much the same situation as you found at the temple popular, magnified tenfold. With some coaxing you are directed to the fortress-temple, and after more troubles there you finally gain an audience with Father Lathias -- in a busy rectory off to the side of the main worship hall -- acting coordinator of religious and military affairs in Jance, in the absence of about six other people of higher rank, including Father Premule, who is in Bethel awaiting an audience with King Cheraul. (Technically, he would be the acting coordinator even if Premule was there, as he oversees the church as a whole, operating out of Jance, whereas Lathias' authority is Jance-specific... But regardless...) He offers to take the letter for you, and to take care that it is seen by Milos' eyes only...

By this point, you'll notice, it is nearing nightfall.

_(Whew! Feel free to backtrack to any conversation through any of that, with any questions you might have, and change your course if you feel you would... I just didn't want to force you to roleplay through the big run-around you were bound to receive, considering that your intentions were pretty clear.)_


----------



## dpdx (Apr 23, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *It takes some trouble to get there -- it lies within the town center, an acropolis of sorts, walled and elevated from the rest of the city, and not open for foreign passage. The guard at the gate informs you that this district is limited to property-holding residents of Jance, Bethel, or its satellites, which sadly you are not. However with proper escort -- one guard per two persons -- you may be allowed to pass through the center, provided you plan to exit before nightfall. There is a cost to this, although given your mission it may be lowered (Diplomacy DC 15 to reduce the number of escorts by one, reduced by one more for every 5 above that DC... The fee is 4 sp per escort. There may be modifiers to the check depending on what argument is used, so don't mark off the silver till my word on it... If anyone's confused, can re-explain.)*



Fendric pays the guard a gold and two silver, and as he hands him the coin, speaks to him: "Good sir, we are on urgent business for the Crown, and in so doing, we honor the dying wish of Sir Exantrius, Knight Protector of the Realm and Most Blessed of the Holy Light. We have many stops to make after this one, so my comrades and I will be escorted to Father Premule IMMEDIATELY, if you don't mind." [Diplomacy check 13]

Fendric's own holy symbol is plainly visible, and he is doing his best to sound as pious as possible. (We haven't got time for this! Pelor grant me patience...)



> *He offers to take the letter for you, and to take care that it is seen by Milos' eyes only...
> 
> By this point, you'll notice, it is nearing nightfall.*



"Pelor bless you for your offer, Father Lathias, but I must discuss this with my comrades. Can you give us a quick moment?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 23, 2003)

"All this trouble to deliver an important letter?" Merrim looks at the man. "We promised a dying servant of the Radiant Light that we would carry out his wishes. Is there not a place for this sort of honor anymore?" Merrim puts her biggest puppy dog eyes into it.

OOC: Diplomacy Check 18+2=20.


----------



## wings (Apr 23, 2003)

*Aerda the un-lawful.*

Aerda is pretty much quiet through the ordeal, offering money when asked, and in general trying to maintain composure as all the strictures and protocol whirled about him in a gale. He had never been one to enjoy the intricacies of order, but he knew the importance of the task they took upon themselves. He left all of the talking and rule following in the able-hands of fendric. Being content to be the silent, red-eyed elf, hawk resting on his shoulder.

_Ooc - oh, and speakin' of which.. I drew aerda WITH astrule today at school. But it kinda looks like astrule is some kinda elven hawk.. not an elf-hawk, but a type of hawk elves may raise/claim as familiars or companions. I see potential, tell me if something like this would be acceptable._


----------



## Uriel (Apr 23, 2003)

Drawing breath, Niccolo addresses the an, though not wanting to cause him to feel under siege, with so many speaking at him at once 'My Good Man, I do understand your rules, and under normal circumstances,I would be happy to oblige the Beurocratic System in this regard. However, we must move with haste, as my good friend Fendric stated, since we have many miles and many more stops to make in service to a Dying Knight, Sir Exantrius the Pure.' 
OoC: Diplomacy roll 12+5 for stat/ranks =17.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 23, 2003)

Victus, knowing that he is not the best public speaker, instead holds his tongue, and lets his friends speak for him.  However, if there is any debate about who should deliver the letter, he thinks it best that two of the party should bring the letter, and no fewer.


----------



## Vexed (Apr 25, 2003)

:: Near the rear of the party, Draven sways  slightly, shifting his head from left to right slowly.  His eyes flicker rapidly, bloodshot.  He looks up sideways toward one of the men speaking to the party members, his nostrils flair slightly, his shoulders spamming .  He lowers his head and leans against the wall, turning away from the party. ::


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 26, 2003)

The guards at the gate let you through with one escort (4 sp is the total cost) -- "If you're going to be quick, then, I see no point in burdening you with three men. Just be out by nightfall, alright?"

On the matter of the letter, however, what is the concensus?

_(OOC -- "I see potential, tell me if something like this would be acceptable." Do you mean introducing a new animal into the setting? No problem with the idea -- bring it up in the OOC thread if you want specifics.)_


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

Niccolo thanks the guards and redies to go within, as soon as the Party is ready.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 27, 2003)

Fendric talks with the others in the administrator's room, making no particular effort to hide the conversation from Father Lathias.

"So, my friends, what happens first? Do we get to Bethel, or does Brother Premule come back here? We can't take long to decide, we've promised the guard we'd be out of here by nightfall. I'm inclined to think that it may take time for Brother Premule to receive an audience with His Majesty, and if we take the direct road, we may possibly see him on the way there even if we are wrong."

Fendric turns to Father Lathias, "You see, Your Holiness, Sir Exantrius' last wish was for us to deliver his missives with all due haste, and Brother Premule is a recipient. If we can get to him before he can get to you, then it's best for our mission to keep the letter and deliver it to him when we see him. Your wisdom would be a great help to us as well in this decision, not to mention we may also need your authority to return to our horses and ride if we stay much longer." Fendric smiles at this last comment.

And back to his mates: "What say you, then?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 27, 2003)

"I imagine he'll be gone another week, at least... His hope was to return as quickly as possible, but I doubt much haste is possible. These are trying times... Finding him in the court will be no easy task, as I imagine they are under even heavier guard than we, but I can lend my word for you for all it's worth, if your quest is indeed so valiant."

He awaits your decision, giving you time to discuss it amongst yourselves, but seems eager to get back to what other business is at hand.


----------



## wings (Apr 29, 2003)

*Well then*

Aerda raises a brow, and looks over at fendric. "It is true that it may get to Brother Premule slower, but considering we have seven other messages.. some of which the recipients are located on another continent..." Then he shrugs, and puts an arm around his torse, "Then again.. I'd like to see what this is all about, and what's to be done."


----------



## dpdx (May 1, 2003)

_Pelor grant me the Wisdom to know the true consequence of what I am about to do..._

"Excellent point, my trueblooded friend. Your Holiness, if you would be so kind as to deliver Sir Exantrius' letter to Brother Premule when he gets back, we would greatly appreciate it. In the meantime, we shall look for him in Bethel, and if we should happen to find him, we will tell him that this important missive awaits him here."

"You should also know, Your Holiness, that Sir Exantrius' concern was that another Knight named Thedoric was travelling this fair land seemingly for the sole purpose of sowing revolution and discord among the people he met. Several towns in the outlying areas have felt the ravagings of war as a result, and many souls have been sent to their Gods before their time. We intend to counter that negative influence, Your Holiness, and would hope that all good peoples would assist us."

"Should Sir Thedoric, or any of his allies, happen to come here, we'd suggest you keep a watchful eye upon them, or it might become a more difficult task to keep the peace in this fair city."

"And so... we do not wish to violate your wise Ordinance, so we would ask you grant us leave from your honorable audience. May Heironeous give you the Valor to do what is right, Your Holiness, and the Radiant Light shine upon your noble purpose."


----------



## Vexed (May 2, 2003)

:: Draven walks away from the party a good 10-12 feet.  Looking from left to right, and up at the sky, he grimaces slightly, shaking his head.  The sound of Fendrics voice is heard behind him, then stops.  It appears everyone is ready to leave::

*Thinking
~Finally.  We can get the hell out of this accursed place~

:: For once.  Draven takes the lead, and expeditiously moves for the nearest city exit. ::


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 2, 2003)

Father Lathias seems impressed, if impatient, with Fendric's oration. At the end he takes the letter, a little hastily, and speaks:

"I will make sure Father Premule receives this on the instant of his return. May Light and Valor be yours as well -- and if you'll pardon my shortness, I do have matters of my own to attend to." This seems like no lie: The rings around his eyes suggest it has been days since he has slept.

The bedraggled priest heads off to private chambers with the letter, and your escort sighs. "Well then, I feel I've earned my silver. May we then leave the center, so I can retire for the night?"

_(Well, that's one letter off your hands, and Bethel proper is only a short distance away... At the moment, though, XP!

*Niccolo/Merrim/Aerda: 650
Draven: 600
Fendric/Victus: 550*)_


----------



## dpdx (May 2, 2003)

"Why Yes! Let's do, before we get arrested!"

Fendric looks around sheepishly as they walk: "I'm terribly sorry for the delay. It was difficult for me to leave that letter, and I had to make it absolutely clear to Father Lathias what the circumstances were. So I'll not trouble us any longer, and help to give our poor escort a night of rest. Pelor bless you all for your patience."


----------



## Uriel (May 3, 2003)

Niccolo pipes up 'Might I suggest some food and wine to celebrate this successful delivery?' 

Wondering how far Bethel was, the Gnome casually casts_Ghost Sound_, simulating a Trumpets Fanfare of Triump at stage one of the deliverys completion.

'Brum-Ba-a-Brum-Bra-Brumm!!!!' 

OoC:Must go look through thread, get XP total....ack!

In case anyone else doesn't have an accurate XP total for themselves, the XP awards are on pages 5,6,9 and this current one. As well, Aerda had an additional 10XP for a Mon Calamari comment. I hadn't even 'levelled', though I had made the XP requirements a while back. I was having too much fun just roleplaying..woohoo, Level 3 is on the way as well!


----------



## Vexed (May 3, 2003)

:: Looking back at Niccolo, Draven slows his pace.  His face expression gives off a slight bit of irritation, but not w/Niccolo.  He looks around the area and down/around the nearest city block, attempting to find signs that would lead to the nearest Tavern. Perhaps the smell of bread baking, etc. After finding any hint of where to go, he turns and speaks to Niccolo in his low gravely voice ::

Draven::" That isn't a bad idea Niccolo.  Perpahs we should fill our stomachs before setting out.  And you can fill me on these letters I have heard so much about...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 5, 2003)

Returning from the city center, you find the lower ends of town have gone fairly quiet -- no beggars can be seen, for one, truly an odd thing for such a large town.

Will you be heading off to sleep, or traveling straight away? From what you've heard, it's only a few hours on horseback from Jance to Bethel -- although getting to the other side of Jance would probably take some time on its own.


----------



## dpdx (May 5, 2003)

As the group leaves the inner sanctum of Jance, and returns to their horses, Fendric has a question: "My friends, do we have enough money for another night at this inn? If we do not, I suggest we ride for Bethel, where we can either camp along the way, or seek rest at the temple of Pelor. I'll leave it up to you: I've certainly made enough decisions for the group this day, and I feel it is not my place to do so, may the Light forgive me."


----------



## National Acrobat (May 5, 2003)

At the mention of money, Merrim rummages through her pouches, "I have about 10gp left to my name. I could spare some of that to obtain some lodging or food for us." When Niccolo casts Ghost Sound, Merrim casts Dancing Lights to mimic flaming torches to escort the trumpets on their parade. "Anyone know how far to our next destination?"


----------



## wings (May 5, 2003)

*Well*

He produces his map, and studies it for only a moment."Wel, the map isn't that precise, but I know  Bethel should be only a few hours away by horseback. I suppose we could make it tonight, and get an early jump on seeing Visach, our second recepient." He shrugs.  "Or we could sleep and leave early in the morning, either way, it seems to make no difference. It is not like today has been expecially active. I think i need movement right now more than I need to wait for all of you sleepy folk." He smiles, and stops talking, even tho' he hasn't made a decision.

If the question lingers anylonger, he will start to head out to get his horse and painting.


----------



## Vargo (May 6, 2003)

"I think a good night ride would be the way to go," says Victus.  "The sooner we deliver these letters, the better, and I for one would feel better about seeing a letter directly into the hands of a man who it was actually addressed to, so that we can find out more about what we're up against."

OOC: I'm back, and my GAWD, does my nose hurt.

You can see it here:

http://www.oz.net/~inthane/thaneshonker.jpg


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2003)

Niccolo shrugs and says 'Dinner or the Road, either way is fine with me.'


----------



## dpdx (May 6, 2003)

Fendric listens to everyone, and smiles: "So to Bethel we ride! It sounds splendid - may the Radiant Light bless our noble journey! Perhaps we also can camp, then, later on. I still have plenty of rations, by my count, and perhaps we can find some good game or fish to eat!"

Fendric looks around, and notices that the streets are deserted. Nervously, he looks for undead, and, at this point finding none, he speaks more softly to the group: "I wouldn't like to be in town when those foul guards come out at night. Shall we be along, then?"

Fendric will point his horse the way they came, suggesting that getting out of town the shortest way possible would more than make up for the extra distance they traveled on the way to Bethel: "Aerda, if I remember the map correctly, isn't there a spoke road to the capital the way we came? Perhaps you'd like to suggest a route, my trueblooded friend..."


----------



## wings (May 6, 2003)

Aerda nods, confirming the bit about the road that leads directly to Bethel. "There should be a Northwest road, we can just take that. It shouldn't be a problem" 

He smiles, and hugs his book to his chest with an arm, leading the horse in the same direction as fendric and the rest. His magic red eyes seem to stare out at the night, thinking, sparkling in the half-light.


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

Niccolo climbs up behind his riding 'buddy', his poor rump ill-prepared for another jaunt in the saddle...


----------



## National Acrobat (May 7, 2003)

Merrim prepares herself for more time in the saddle.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 7, 2003)

As you leave Jance, you find much the find on the North gate as you saw on the South: Rows of hooded figures, all at attention to your passage. They give you no trouble -- leaving town now, they do not even acknowledge you.

The road to Bethel seems both well-traveled and well-tended. Under the the moonlight you can see cluttered houses and farmland, more productive in this area than beyond the satellites. 

At the halfway point, after less than two hours' journey, you find what can only be described as an ornate shack on the side of the road... It is all closed up, but the symbol on its steeple indicates it is a station of Fharlangn.

It is full dark as you reach Bethel -- a tiered city, you discover, with a naturally elevated center topped by jagged rows of architecture. The rest of the city stretches out a good mile around this. Before you reach the town proper, you are confronted with a familiar sight: Folk in the same dress as those who lined the road to Bethel, here seemingly less numerous.

Beyond the guards are rows of shanties -- surprisingly sparse for such a large place -- progressing into more proper buildings even before the city walls are reached. These seem great even in the distance -- a thick white stretching across the horizon, glistening by the light of moon and city.


----------



## dpdx (May 8, 2003)

Fendric softly remarks to Niccolo as they enter the perimeter of the capital, "I am afraid I shall never grow accustomed to the idea of using such 'bodies' as guards. Such...  _creatures..._ should be in the ground, where the Gods can receive their souls..."

To the rest of the party: "I would like to find a Temple of Pelor when we get inside. I may be able to convince the Abbot to let us rest there..."


----------



## wings (May 11, 2003)

Aerda studies the city, his eyes making the very best out of the light given to him. His thick curls he pushes behind his ears, as he bounces along with the horse. He looks about for a living guard, but assumes he will have to find one inside the city proper. 

He regards Fendric's statement,  "Perhaps they could also help us in our search for Visach Cheraul VII."

_(Is there any checks I could make to figure out exactly what power he weilds in bethel. Is Visach a title or a frist name? I hope that isn't a stupid question.)_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 12, 2003)

Based on your knowledge of geography, it would be odd for you not to at least recognize that as a title.

_(In fact, given what it is, I'm sure one of you would recognize it... Choosing somewhat randomly...)_

As Aerda corrects Fendric, Niccolo seems to recall a little about the subject -- the visach is a spiritual leader of sorts, not tied to a specific deity but more a learned expert in theology, whose religious neutrality allows them to make unbiased judgments on how the gods and pantheons as a whole might react to given circumstances. A very important sort of person. 

_(OOC: Closest real world comparison is the Pope -- little legal jurisdiction, but a huge amount of influence. In retrospect, I probably could have explained that a little earlier -- in the future, I'll ask for relevant knowledge checks rather than waiting for you to volunteer them, and then forgetting about the issue amongst all else that's going on  

On that note, you can make knowledge(nobility) checks, bardic knowledge, or anything else that would be appropriate on the subject, and we'll call it info you picked up while in Jance.)_


----------



## Uriel (May 12, 2003)

Niccolo informs his companions about the Visach, as well as giving them his mother's recipe for Shepard's Pie and discussing the variances in 'Wungnar's 'Trystyanne and Esoldd; a Gnomish Epic Opera...in particular the 3rd and 4th Acts.

OoC:Yes, it is a bit random, but he is a Gnome, after all...


----------



## National Acrobat (May 12, 2003)

"Wow, your mom has a great recipe." replies Merrim. "And we gnomes certainly know how to write operas. Not those 2 and 3 acts that humans use, really short. In order to appreciate an opera and it's story, one really has to start from the beginnning."


----------



## dpdx (May 18, 2003)

Fendric chuckles sheepishly at his mischaracterization of the Visach. "I beg you excuse me, my trueblooded friend. I haven't had much time to learn the politics and movers of this land, what with my Temple duties taking the majority of it."

After the gnomes speak, Fendric turns to them, and smiles. "It is fortunate for us to have such cultured citizens among us. I congratulate you both on your vast knowledge."

"So, when I arrive at the Temple, I should like to have time to pray, and with any luck, one of the clerics should be of sufficient training to cast for me a _sending_ to Father Duff in Hedrogura, informing him that I may be away much longer to complete this mission."


----------



## wings (May 19, 2003)

*Hehe*

Aerda nods to fendric, and continues on into the tiered city. He figured it was possible that in a structured city like this, it is likely that there is an entire sector devoted to temples and churches. Their best bet was to ask for directions. It could be a hassle getting in to see someone as important as the Visach. "Do we continue our search, or what for dawn. I fear we would be of little help to ourselves, trying to see an Important man at such an hour."


----------



## dpdx (May 19, 2003)

"I suspect it might be easiest to find ourselves a place to rest, first. Then perhaps we can be let in to see the Visach in the morning. However, we are quickly running out of coin, and it may be best to take our rest where we may do so for free."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 19, 2003)

As you enter the city, you find no resistance, or even interest, seemingly, from those who surround it. As you pass beyond the city walls, which seem to glow in the moonlight, you find as compacted a city as you can imagine. Streets wriggle on between buildings, small alleys seem to lead somewhere underground... Farther away, you can see that the taller buildings have walkways leading between them -- it's as though the entire town were four stories tall. Through the chaos of the architecture, you can barely make out the acropolis, still rather distant.

Just beyond the gate, there are a pair of breastplated young men bearing symbols of Heironeous; they stand at a sharp corner between two large streets, seeming alert, but not too alert for passive chit-chat.

Aside from them, the only person you can see is a thin, pale aging half-orc in ragged brown breeches and a dirty white tunic. He is pushing a wheelbarrow, and using a long fork to pick trash off the streets.

_(Spot checks, please...)_


----------



## dpdx (May 19, 2003)

[Spot Check: 16 +2 Wis = 18.]

Fendric takes a look around, and notices the two men of Heironeous.  Riding towards them, he cranes to listen to see if he can overhear what they're talking about, but hears nothing over the surrounding environment [Listen Check: 1!].

Calling out to them, he says: "Pardon me, gentlemen, but if you can tell Father Milos Premule that he has an urgent message from Sir Exantrius awaiting him at home, I would be most obliged!"


----------



## National Acrobat (May 20, 2003)

Spot Check is (11-1=10) for Merrim, who is riding along blissfully staring at the architecture and layout of yet another new human city that she has arrived at.


----------



## Vargo (May 20, 2003)

Victus is completely oblivious to anything visual (d20:1+4=5) because he's too busy listening. (d20:17+4:21)


----------



## National Acrobat (May 22, 2003)

OOC: Victus has spent too much time with the gnomes, they are rubbing off on him!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 23, 2003)

A heartbeat after Fendric calls out, Victus' ears pull out the sound of quick footsteps, coming from behind -- glancing back over his shoulder, he sees one of the hooded figures from the line running toward the group, feet barely touching the ground, with a sickle in one hand, gleaming in the night.

Behind, other figures follow, not quite keeping up. The horsemen turns their faces in your direction, but make no immediate response...

By the time Victus can react, the figure is about sixty feet away. Roll initiatives.


----------



## wings (May 23, 2003)

_(After leaving my d20 with the 20 side up, I make a roll, and it Is 18. 18+7=25. For now, I'll assume I have first Init.)_ 

Aerda stops the horse and turns to what victus points out. He narrows his eyes, and closes his eyes, holding both hands out infront of him. He starts speaking words of old draconic, in a low voice of power.  Long thin fingers paw at the air in complex patterns, gathering a shrill energy to them, forming it into a sphere. He holds the sphere out and opens his eyes. With one hand behind the sphere and another one under it, he pushes it forward at the lead skeleton, the white light it shed leaving aerda's fine features and racing towards the running creature. Concussive disturbance in the air are its wake, and Aerda looks at the others. 

_(Ranged touch attack, rolled 11 + 4 = 15)_

Edit: I forgot that it was range, close, so I will ready that for the first person who comes within 30ft.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 23, 2003)

_(What spell would that be? As best as I can tell, it's a hadoken...  )_


----------



## wings (May 23, 2003)

^_^ Sorry about that. It is Lesser Sonic Orb, from Tome and Blood.


----------



## dpdx (May 23, 2003)

[Arggh! You ask me to roll initiative, and my dice - and books - are packed! Ah, well, I guess it's time for the online dice roller and SRD... and I can still print my sheet.]

Initiative: 11.

As Fendric leans forward in his saddle to hear a response from the men of Heironeous, he catches (from the corner of his eye) the hooded figure with the sickle running toward them. Almost immediately after, he notices Aerda's spell go off (Spellcraft: 3 +3 = 6), but he does not recognize what it is - likely because he's never seen Aerda cast it before, and he has no other arcane reference.

Fendric also notices the other figures shambling behind the sickle. Suspecting them to be like the guards in the previous city, Fendric presents his holy symbol and quickly incants a spell he has been saving for just this occasion: Oh, Radiant Light, reveal to me the foul taint of Undeath...

Fendric casts Detect Undead, which will reveal to him any undead auras within 60 ft., which should include the man with the sickle this round, and the others the next (provided Fendric succeeds at his Concentration check).


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 23, 2003)

_(wings - From the first post, "PHB only for character creation," probably should have mentioned spell selection in there... One of the main reasons: I don't have every rulebook, and that includes Tome & Blood... Aside from those concerns, though, I am open to non-core stuff (especially with such nifty descriptions  ), including homebrew material, so long as I can give it a looksee to actually know what it does in the OOC thread.)_

Aerda's orb manages to find its target -- the hooded figure whirls with the impact, but continues running unabated. He slashes his sickle at Victus' thigh _(16 to hit, 6 points damage)_, putting the full force of his body into the blow.

Two horsemen approach behind the six cloaked figures that are attempting to follow: One charges past, drawing a crossbow. The other moves nearer, then stops to hold out his hand, and the figures stop in their tracks, about 100 feet away from you. The charging horsemen comes within about fifty feet of you, steadying his aim...

As the others react, Fendric casts his spell, discovering no undead auras within the spell's radius. (Which includes the attacker, and the rider.)

_(Just wanted to resolve the actions I have on hand before tomorrow... You can still post your actions for the current round, "as this happens," so to speak -- I like to keep the feel of actions occurring simultaneously, so I don't worry too greatly about initiative order unless there's a risk of short-changing you guys. Victus, the attacker's initiative was 21, if you're wondering whether or not you're flat-footed.)_


----------



## National Acrobat (May 23, 2003)

"What the?" yells Merrim. 

OOC: Initiative is a 6

Merrim lobs a magic missle (1d4+1) at the same target that received Aerda's spell.


----------



## Uriel (May 23, 2003)

OoC:Sorry for my absence, my HD blew up.On a loaner.

IC: Init:14 total

Niccolo sings a Song of _Inspiration_ , using his Bardic Ability to enhance his friends prowess.


----------



## wings (May 23, 2003)

*Hrm*

(Ahhh, sorry. I've always liked the orbs, cause they are just cooler than magic missle. Does that mean you didn't know how to roll damage? It is Fort for half DC 15 and 1d8 damage, I rolled a 5. I do like the whirling on his part, makes for a cool mental image.)

(Spellcraft, rolled 11+9= 20 to identify fendric's spell)

He watches fendric's spell go off, and his keen eye can recognize the patterns of magic still lingering in the air. "Are any living?"


----------



## dpdx (May 24, 2003)

"The sickle and horseman are mortals...," Fendric mutters quickly, so as not to lose concentration. He succeeds [Concentration (DC 11?): 13 +5 = 18], and thus continues to hold onto the spell, until the cloaked figures come into range.

[Upon detection (either from aura, or visual confirmation) of undead, Fendric will drop the Detect spell voluntarily, and go into his next action. Fendric remains mounted.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 25, 2003)

_(Victus and Draven on auto-pilot full-defense for this round...)_

As Nicollo sings, his words are punctuated with a shrill hiss and a sizzle, as Merrim's magic burns through the sickle's cloak and into his back.

Across the way, the two young knights of Heironeous make no hesitation. One whispers something to the other, and takes off running down the street away from the battle -- the other draws his longsword and begins his approach, hurried indeed.

The horseman, struggling to balance, shifts his crossbow to his left hand, holds out his arm and shouts strange words at the figure -- who does not respond. _(Knowledge: Religion or Arcana checks are appropriate.)_

At this point, the sickle (as Fendric has dubbed him) is up against the group (in immediate melee range for Victus and his riding partner -- Aerda? I lose track...), the horseman is just fifteen feet away from the sickle in the direction of the gate, and on the opposite side the guardsmen is forty feet away. Awaiting at least Aerda's action for further updates...


----------



## wings (May 25, 2003)

*Sleep!*

Aerda slides off the back of the horse, and moving to stand on the far side of it, away from danger of sickles or crossbow bolts. He hears the man of Heironeous's words, his mind of logic instantly sitting to work, identifying the words and their meanings, if he knows them. Regardless, he has more pressing words of power rising to the fore in his mind. 

He reaches into one of the pouches at his belt, withdrawing many fine, pink rose petals. His eyes close to half slits, and he holds the petals to his breast. He whispers words into the silken dots of softest pink, his words summon up starstuff, coating his hands and the petals, running down his arm to shatter and shimmer into a million stars against the elf's body. With an ease, he summons a great deal of cool, comfortable air to his lungs, and by releasing this small torrent blows the petals into the night air. On this wind they float to the other dark horsemen with crossbows.

He grins and hopes atleast his spell lightens the amount of resistance, for his minute repertoire grows thin.

(Sleep spell, Will negats DC 15, up to 7HD affected, starting with creature with least hit die..)


----------



## wings (May 25, 2003)

*forgot*

(12+9=21 Knowledge Arcana)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 26, 2003)

Aerda: You recognize the horseman's words as an attempt to rebuke undead... _(The horseman, not the guardsmen of Heironeous, just to be clear who said it.)_ As Fendric has determined, these words are futile; yours, on the other hand, are quite successful, as the assailant slumps to the ground with a slithering exhale.

The man on horseback pulls back, tucks something from his right hand under his cloak _(Spot DC 15, Know(Rel) DC 10 to recognize it)_, and puts his crossbow on his back, then dismounts and walks toward you slowly... The guardsman slows to a jog, as the cloaked man pulls back his hood, revealing a thinly-moustached, bald-headed face, plus a whole array of tiny earrings, and calls out: "There is no need, Brother of Heironeous. This was not one of ours."

Leaning down carefully, he pulls back the figure's hood, revealing a human face, red-headed, eyes closed, snoring peacefully. He then looks up:

"Are any of you hurt?"

_(And *XP!

Aerda: 750
Fendric/Nicollo/Merrim: 600
Victus/Draven: 500*)_


----------



## wings (May 26, 2003)

*Ah.. good ol' sleep*

Aerda walks up to the man he set to sleep, even now the air shimmering softly, and the pink rose petals floating on a lazy sustained wind. He studies the man's features, and  then looks at the guardsmen, abundant tho they seem to be. "Our friend victus took a heavy blow. We will press charges, of course. And would like to know exactly what has happened."


----------



## dpdx (May 26, 2003)

[Howdy! Moved in, got new ISP, found dice, am back!]

Fendric didn't recognize the horseman's words to the sickle(Know/Rel: 7 + 2 = 9), which was a good thing: even then, Fendric misperceived them as a command from senior to subordinate, and stood ready to release Pelor's Own Fury on the gaggle of undead guards hanging back. _Had he known that in fact it was a Rebuke attempt, rather than a Turn, Fendric's evilmeter would have gone off the scale, and his reaction would have caused him even further harm._

So, just as he was ready to ride up and unleash the vengeance of righteousness and justice, Aerda's sleep spell took effect on the sickle and the horseman stood down. This diverted Fendric's attention, and in so doing, he missed the horseman putting away his bauble. [Spot: 9 +2 = 11]

When the horseman further asked if anyone was hurt, he quickly dismounted, stepped up, and without looking at the horseman, cast Cure Light on Victus [Spontaneous Casting: Detect Evil -> Cure Light Wounds = 7 + 3: 10]. Finally, he stood up to address the horseman:

"So, are you telling us that this man was not with you?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 26, 2003)

Hearing Aerda's harsh words, the man simply nods. "I can answer your questions shortly -- the first order should be to get this man in _shackles_..." He motions to the guard of Heironeous, who reluctantly makes his way over, pulling a lock and length of chain from his belt pouch.

"As for charges, I will testify on your behalf," he turns toward Fendric "and no, this was definitely not one of ours... Ours would have obeyed my command."

Meanwhile, the guardsman wraps the chains tight around the sleeping man's wrists, securing them with a heavy lock.

Both stand -- the guard turns toward the cloaked man, an intense look in his eyes. "My brethren shall arrive soon, I should warn you: We've been prepared for any sign of trouble. I would not try anything un --"

"Nor would I." The cloaked man is firm in cutting off the guard mid-sentence, and the two stare each other down momentarily...

The guardsman breaks the silence: "I'll go stand watch to cut off the others." He turns back toward the party. "Stay back from the one to attack you -- he may still be trouble when he awakens. I'll be over there" -- he motions to the street corner, leading off in the direction where the other guard left -- "to catch the others as soon as possible, so there will be no misunderstanding. I'm sure they'd appreciate it if you stayed near: They will, no doubt, wish to question all those involved."

With that he walks off and stands his post, checking back frequently to make sure things stay calm.


----------



## dpdx (May 26, 2003)

[Fendric clearly healed him for 10 immediately before - Was Victus hurt _more_ than that?]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 27, 2003)

_(Whoops... Somehow, I totally missed that paragraph... Edited post to make sense.)_


----------



## dpdx (May 27, 2003)

[_Thanks._]

Fendric pats his flail and murmurs, "Oh, if he wakes up, I've got just the thing to put him back to sleep... eternally." Looking over at the sleeping assailant, his eyes flash with anger, then subside.

After a noticeable silence, Fendric stands, and turns to the cloaked man again: "I'm terribly sorry to have misjudged you earlier. I am Brother Fendric of the Temple of Pelor." Fendric walks over and extends his hand.


----------



## Vargo (May 27, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry about that - I moved this last weekend, and ENWorld seemed to be down all last week, so I wasn't able to post.  Bah.]

Victus looks at the fallen man.  "Thank you for the healing, friend.  I'd like to ask this fellow a few questions when he wakes up, methinks."

[OOC: My books are packed right now, so I don't know if Knowledge:Religion/Arcana can be unskilled usage...  Let me know if it can, and I'll post a followup]

Spot: d20:20+4 = 24, spots the object being hidden.
Knowledge:Religion: d20:17+2=19
Knowledge:Arcana5+2=7


----------



## wings (May 27, 2003)

*answer*

[ooc-no knowledges can be used untrained.]


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2003)

Niccolo looks back and forth between all of these daft humans. Such Skullduggery and Espionage seemed natural to Humanity. Leaning over to Merrim, he says in Gnomish 'They sure do like to slink about, what with their Cults, their Sub-Cults, their Lodges,Orders and Guilds and such.Ah, if the Humans could just be as we, where each Gnome in an Enigma unto themselves...' Niccolo pauses, thinking 'and often _to_ thelselves as well...' Shrugging, he steps up to Fendric, asking <Common> 'Whatever is all of this about, friend Cleric?'


----------



## dpdx (May 27, 2003)

"I expect it will all come out when we tell our stories to the Watch, Niccolo, but for my part, we were attacked by this, uh, gentleman currently in restraints," Fendric pauses to indicate the man on the ground, "while these other gentlemen watched, for which reason the Radiant Light only knows. When the 'battle' concluded, all other parties remained while a guard sent for assistance to sort things out. Does that sound like what you saw?"


----------



## National Acrobat (May 28, 2003)

Merrim replies to Niccolo in gnomish, "I certainly don't understand it. I am starting to get confused. I can't tell who is who anymore."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 28, 2003)

On Fendric's introduction, the cloaked man breathes a sigh of relief, and greets the young cleric's hand with his own, firmly, warmly. "I am Elasris, student of Wee Jas. Which is more than the citizenry would know, and I'd be quite grateful if you left it that way -- but for now, it seems beneficial to all parties to have a certain openness."

As he says this the man on the ground begins to stir -- he looks downward, and with his left hand rising upward, right hand pointing down shouts out a firm magical mandate. The man on the ground goes stiff, glassy-eyed, but continues to breathe.

"That should hold him for a little longer..." Elasris comments as he kneels down to shut the man's eyes, before they go dry.

"As for why these other gentlemen 'watched'..." he motions back to the heavier guard out front "...it was to be sure that none joined in the fray, for had they, we would be having a very different conversation now, if we could have one at all." He glances very specifically where at the street where the guard stands, and tries to work up a grin.


----------



## dpdx (May 28, 2003)

"Well met, good Sir. I hope this inquiry does not last long; we are tired and hungry, and for myself in particular, in need of Temple services."

As the cleric zaps the assailant [Spellcraft: 16 +3 = 19], Fendric nods to Victus, "I fear that our unfortunate assailant is not going to wake up any time soon, my friend, for you to ask him questions or otherwise."

Fendric stands around, waiting for the guard to get back, and hoping that the young acolyte of the Death God is willing to share information. [Gather information check: 12]


----------



## National Acrobat (May 30, 2003)

OOC: This is where being a bit daft (low wisdom) get's gnomes in trouble.

IC: Merrim looks at the priest of Wee Jas. "You know, it is a pleasure to meet you, but I must say that you are not what I expected. Pardon me, I mean no offense, but the stories that I have heard about her servants are more, um, weird, you should be a bit spookier looking I believe. At least that is what I have heard." She has a totally innocent look on her face.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 4, 2003)

[I miss you guys! Where did you go? ]

Fendric winces at Merrim's comments, but doesn't make any effort to stifle or discourage them. _Ouch! By the Glory of Pelor, that will have left a scorch mark. Ah, well, Father Brewek used to say that the first step toward understanding is questioning, and she does have a point - why DOESN'T he look more like a mortician?_

"Forgive me, Br... Elasris, but this is Merrim, my comrade. I should have introduced you to my group."

Fendric will go on to introduce the others by name, referring to them only as comrades, companions, and such, with no mention of their abilities.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 4, 2003)

Niccolo turns to the Priest 'Greetings, friend Elasris, well met. The Gnome seems a bit out of sorts, as he is usually quite verbose. Perhaps Niccolo senses that things in this town require a bit of tact and subtletly, rather than his usual loquaciousness and overt Bardic flashiness.


----------



## wings (Jun 4, 2003)

*Tact indeed.*

Aerda nods his hello, removing the cowl and hood. He assumes that his abilities have been guessed already, and that was fine with him. He didn't see anything wrong with Merrim 's statement, she was just uneducated, and made him wonder how she ever took magic seriously. but anyways.

He crossed his arms over his chest, and waited, to be questioned.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 5, 2003)

Elasris smiles at Merrim's comment, taking no apparent offense. "I don't know what stories you've heard about my discipline, but it seems they have been exaggerated by the common imagination -- when you've seen much of the world, you quickly understand that there are many ways to live a life, and those which seem abhorrent at first" -- a sideways glance at Fendric -- "are often completely valid, and deserving of respect."

He nods at each introduction, offering his hand to all in turn. "Well met, all of you."

Meanwhile, another horseman can be seen poking under the hoods of the other gatekeepers; after your introductions, he comes trotting over. Elasris looks on, a little anxious.

The rider calls out: "There are no other intruders in our ranks, at least none near the gate. The others are being expected..." He waits until he is close enough to speak quietly before continuing: "Shall I go and rouse Kethra?"

Elasris merely nods... Down the street, the sound of clanking footsteps can be heard, and the guardsman of Heironeous is waving and calling hails, just a little frantically.

The man of Wee Jas watches intently, his right hand clutching his cloak across his chest. He whispers to you quietly, but firmly: "If they do not heed his warning, you may not wish to stand between our ranks."

_(BTW: Sorry about the delay on posting... I'm in the midst of finals, and have moving to do to boot, so my time and access is a little limited... I may be off for a while because of it, but I'll try to pop in when I can.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jun 5, 2003)

Fendric heeds the warning, and moves aside to climb atop his horse, "Then we should move, my companions." Nodding toward Elasris, "May your God be with you."

Fendric trots his horse roughly 40 yards to the side, and roughly between Elasris' group and the oncoming guard, facing the path between the two bands. He motions his comrades to do likewise.

"Here's what I understand. The one who attacked us was merely masquerading as one of them. When the guards came to our aid, they did not know this, and expected to fight Elasris and his group. When they did not draw, and Aerda disposed of our problem," Fendric nods toward Aerda, "they settled down, and then left to get guardsmen. Aerda, did you happen to recognize the spell Elasris cast on our assailant?"


----------



## wings (Jun 5, 2003)

*A necessary lie*

Bluff 12+3

Aerda lowers his eyes, and shakes his head. [/COLOR]"When do they want us to be questioned? Should we find an inn?" 

He looked down at his hand, "I wonder why the ring did not respond to this attack..." He seems slightly sad and awed, something strange has come over him. "I think i will let you guys deliver the letter as I cast spells of identification on this ring."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 5, 2003)

"Well, I imagine the guardsmen will want to question us once they've decided what to do with Elasris and his group. I'd hate to see this turn ugly; I only just met the man, and it'd be a shame if I had to destroy his legion of undead."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 15, 2003)

_(Apologies for the delay -- I wasn't expecting to be so strapped for time, but finals or over now and the move is more-or-less complete... I'll be going on vacation for a week or so soon, so it will be a while before the game resumes full pace -- hopefully we'll all be ready to go when it does.)_

After a brief delay the knights of Heironeous are here -- large numbers for such a short notice, but then that seems less than surprising. There's some fuss over the man on the ground: A cage is placed over his head, and when he again awakens he is marched down the street... A tall man with loose white hair and a close-cut beard shares a few harsh words with Elasris, while a younger man makes his way over to you, asking a few basic questions about the attack.

After a piece, the bearded man makes his way over to you -- "Are these the ones who were attacked?" On confirmation, he addresses you directly, a broad, booming voice:

"I must apologize for this mess, good visitors... If you are not from these lands, and pardon that assumption if indeed you are, let me assure you that this is not the normal way of things in Bethel, and things will be cleared shortly... May I first ask your names?"

On introduction he bends or reaches as needed to give each of you a firm handshake, should you accept, confirming each name heard -- quite adept, you'll notice, at capturing some of the odd nuances of dialect.

He resumes a more formal posture, once you have all been properly recognized. "My own name is Milos Premule, and my duty lies to the law of Bethel. Our order is not the only organization which will be interested in your telling of tonight's events, I'm sure... But well, the story is still fresh, I would like to hear it personally. I ask that you stay with us tonight, but if you have other plans I would like at least if we could accompany you" -- he motions to the four brightly-armored young guards who have replaced him in interrogating Elasris, three men and one woman  -- "for your protection, and to talk about what has happened tonight. What say you?"

He looks from face to face, awaiting an answer.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 15, 2003)

After formal introductions, Fendric's eyes light up when the captain says who he is.

"You have my utmost acceptance and gratitude, Father Premule. We should very much like to stay, I would think. It's just a shame that we didn't hold onto a letter we were supposed to deliver to you."  Fendric shifts nervously atop his horse.


----------



## wings (Jun 15, 2003)

*yes, crap indeed.*

Aerda nods and shakes the man hand as he introduces himself. He regards fendric, "Sadly, yes. We left a letter in the company of a priest, it is very important. Our business here is to deliver another letter. Have you heard of Sir Exantrius?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 17, 2003)

"Of the Holy Circle? Even in my dreams I hear stories of his legacy -- it is through his deeds that we who carry on his noble cause find always humility..." He seems lost for a moment at the mention of the name, but soon returns to himself. "In any case, what is this letter you have to deliver me? How does it pertain to the Knight Most Valiant?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 17, 2003)

(double post end of the world...)


----------



## dpdx (Jun 17, 2003)

"Well, Father Premule, it is a sad story. I shall try to make it brief:

Our company met the Holy Warrior during his stay in Hedrogura, where he enlisted us to assist him, Pelor be Praised, on a mission he was undertaking for the Holy Circle.

He said to us, 'A knight of my order, Lord Thedoric, has commited a great act of betrayal.' According to Sir Exantrius, Lord Thedoric has been travelling the land to stir up seeds of rebellion in the population, for no good reason. He did not think Thedoric was necessarily tainted, but that he might perhaps have come under undue evil influence.

Our mission is to try to get word of this sedition to communities so they could prepare for it, Sun willing. Unfortunately, Sir Exantrius passed away from natural causes almost a week ago, but before he died, he entrusted us to deliver letters to important people, including you, Your Holiness.

We have not opened any of the letters, but yours awaits you in Jance, where we have left it with Father Lathias. We have another to deliver here, to King Cheraul, which is what brings us to your fair city.

I regret to say we chose to leave your letter in Jance, rather than risk not being able to find you here in Bethel, where Father Lathias told us you were. I hope we have not jeopardized Sir Exantrius' quest, but I fear we may have done so. May the Radiant Light forgive us..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 19, 2003)

Aerda: As Fendric talks, you get a sudden sinking feeling -- secrecy seems very important now, and he seems to be revealing far too much.

_(React to this as you will -- for continuity/clarity purposes, the impulse becomes really evident as he says "on a mission he was undertaking for the Holy Circle," although the first twinges began even as the first words came from his mouth...)_


----------



## dpdx (Jun 19, 2003)

[Is Aerda the only one feeling this sense of dread at Fendric's candor? 'Cause in my mental picture of this scene, Fendric must have failed the Sense Motive check, and as he's talking to 'Father Premule,' he can't really see anybody else, unless they get his attention, or interrupt him. Otherwise, his sense of trust in the goodness of men could seriously hamper this mission.

The good news is, he's said everything he's going to say about the mission without some kind of response from 'Premule.']


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

Niccolo listens, wincing at Fendric's words, though staying quiet.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jun 20, 2003)

Merrim supresses the urge to squeak in amazement at Fendric's words. She stays quiet, but starts to fidget, obviously aware that the hole that they are digging is starting to get bigger.


----------



## wings (Jun 21, 2003)

*Well*

(this is if you allow retro posting.)

Aerda, one who listens to both impulse and intellect, reacts to the feeling, which of course he assumes to be from the lately inactive ring. He looks over at fendric, even still forming words, the very first ones in his summary. He interrupts, "The streets and alleys have ears. Let us talk of such things in some other, less sinister setting."


----------



## dpdx (Jun 21, 2003)

[Thank you.]

Fendric stops in mid-paragraph, "Ah, yes, you're exactly right, my trueblooded friend. Father Premule, please excuse me if I continue this conversation later."

[Fendric looks the man over for any vestments or other indications of Heironeous.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 21, 2003)

_(Retro posting is indeed allowed -- just because one of you or an NPC have a lot to say at once, doesn't mean the rest of you become vocally crippled, after all  In general it's nice to avoid it, to preserve flow & continuity, but if you feel it's appropriate, go ahead...)_

The man is indeed garbed in the colors and symbols of Heironeous, the Fist of Bolts shining proudly on his breast. Even the pommel of his sword, you'll notice, has etched into it a sharp stroke of lightning...

He looks at Aerda, somewhat questioningly: "Not a poor judgment, though curious. Shall we leave, then, to the safety of the temple? If this was not a random act" -- he looks over toward the scene of the incident, where things remain quiet and standoffish -- "I would prefer to see you kept safely."

_(Edit: As hinted at previously, I will be leaving tonight for about a week's time... Big road trip which has never really been set in stone, so I apologize for the short notice... I'll drop by before we leave, and move things along enough to leave you somewhere where you have time to sit and discuss things amongst yourselves, try to sort out what's happened, or just chit-chat in-character... Basically to keep the thread alive, so that some of the people who haven't posted in a while can come back if they care to  )_


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

Niccolo brightens at the prospect of a a _Proper_ bed and meal.'Well, I for one wouldn't mind a bath. I am beginning to smell a bit like Fendric's horse, I should say.'  Taking out his Violin, the Gnome plays a little ditty and capers about as they walk, his Spirits lifted a bit.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 22, 2003)

_(We're packing the car to leave as I write this -- plan had been to head off tomorrow, but we decided we might as well try to beat traffic -- but I won't be posting again for a week.)_

Brother Premule leads you back through town to the main temple of Heironeous, in the town center, past more than one walled, patrolled gate... He seems somewhat in a hurry, and tries to gather the details of what has happened, specifically wondering if you knew the attacker, knew why anyone might attack you specifically, and so forth...

Arriving at the temple, he has a young hand take your horses to the stable, and arranges a room for you -- in the basement, but with ample lamps and matches, and not all too humid. Very clean, meticulously so in fact... While still just one room for the six of you, it is fairly spacious, eight beds spanning in four bunks with room to stretch and breathe between them. He stations to guards at your door, who he says will bring you anything you need that they can get you -- within reason, of course. Aside from that, you will have your privacy: The door is thick, and it is unlikely they could make out even a heavy whisper.

With that he bids you goodnight, saying he will be back in the morning for you, with whatever news he can work together during the night.

_(So that's that -- keep it up at whatever pace you like, take the opportunity to do some pure roleplaying if it suits you  Feel free of course to control the guards and the environment, within reason of course, and anything else to keep up the fun. I'll be back in a week.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jun 23, 2003)

Fendric looks around curiously at the Temple of Heironeous, taking care not to offend any of the brothers therein with worship of a different god, albeit one on the same side of the spectrum. Tucking away his silver holy symbol, Fendric sits down to eat at the table.

"I wish to apologize to everyone for my impatience," he says to his companions. "I should have waited to speak to Father Premule until we could have some privacy. If it should happen to jeopardize any one of you, or this mission, I shall be profoundly sorry indeed."

"On the morrow, I shall try to find the Temple of Pelor here in town, so that I may get word of my extended absence to Father Duff in Hedrogura."


----------



## Reiter (Jun 29, 2003)

*Aerda*

(Hey, this is still Aerda, I just forgot the password after accidently deleting the cookie that left me logged in) 

Aerda shrugs at Fendric's apology, "No harm done, You had the best intentions for the group I'm sure. It's just that the ring went off.. Something was at unrest in that locale." He goes about digging through his bag, assembling a travelling easel from a small wooden box that also holds an assortment of painting knives and different pigments. He carefully unrolls the painting he had been working on, and after a few moments of thought, he continues where he had left off.

"It is too bad that we left the letter there, hindsight is always keener than even an elven sight." He says, in bemusement.

Astrule struts about on the talons that were meant for perching and rending prey's fresh, not for walking.


----------



## Reiter (Jul 12, 2003)

*Arrgh!*

Let not this game go down, it's to good. ... If nothing else, anyone is free to message me.

yahoo: wings2501
AIM: ferosdrekon
MSN/Email: Freezerburn2501@hotmail.com


----------



## dpdx (Jul 12, 2003)

[Oh, I'm not giving up on this game, it's just that my character has probably gone as far as he can go until Guilt Puppy gets back.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 12, 2003)

The night drags on much longer than it seems it should _(sorry about that  )_... Early, though, you arise to a knock at the door: Father Premule calls out politely but insistently for your awakeness.

"I apologize if you would rather not be up so early, but it's a busy time and much busier now in light of what happened last night... But I sense a resolution soon. In any case, I've made time for breakfast and I hope to share it with you."

He leads you to a private dining room, with dishes of pork, potatoes, and rice set around the center, and excuses the guards. Regardless, the same lust for secrecy rears its head in Aerda as he asks:

"Now, what was it you had to say about Sir Exantrius? Some letters?"


----------



## Reiter (Jul 12, 2003)

*Hrm*

Aerda stands, "Sorry to prolong the conversation, but I tell my party, say nothing just yet." He sends an imperitave tone with his command, and he nods his head to excuse him from the table. He goes about checking each door and wall, looking for the source of his discomfort. If nothing is around, He tell Astrule to go circle the building. As a last resort he confronts Father Premule. "Yes, we mentioned the name, but perhaps you could do me a seemingly superflous courtesy. Give us full proof of your Identity, as well as your intentions."

The small elf almost seems to have become paranoid, his eyes checking his surrounding, trying to unravel the mysterious signs the ring gives. He had spent his life trusting magic, there wasn't a reason to stop now.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 13, 2003)

Niccolo relishes _finally_ getting to sleep ina proper bed after so many nights on the road.
Rising with a chipper attitude, the young Gnome performs his waking and cleaning, spendng a few minutes running up and down his Violin's neck in scales to wake up his fingers.
;Breakfast, that is somehow the most exquisite word in whatever language that it is uttered.' Thinkng for a moment Niccolo corrects 'Well, not in Draconic....Gaskaulkaa....it means breakfastAND guest. Very unnerving, that.'  Niccolo winks at Merrim and heads down for breakfast.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 13, 2003)

Fendric awakes, refreshed, and after his prayers, walks down to the common room for a morning meal.

Upon seeing Father Premule, he smiles and greets the senior cleric of Heironeous. Aerda's warning exasperates Fendric (Wyvern's blood! Are we not even safe to talk in a Temple of Heironeous?), and it gives the young cleric an idea:

"Perhaps we are being scryed? It is difficult for me to believe that someone in this Temple is not who or what they seem... Anyway, perhaps one of us can tell if that is indeed the case?

Anyway, I can Detect Evil, but not only does that seem nonsensical to me in such a Temple, I can't even be sure if whoever's interested in us _is_ evil, may the Gods be merciful..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 15, 2003)

A search of the room -- an octagon about twenty feet from wall to wall, thick stone with little but tasteful ornament -- turns over no sign to the source of this suspicion. Nor, it seems, does the ring's direction -- except toward you and your companions, all equally.

If Astrule is willing, a temple disciple will escort him outside to keep watch -- otherwise, you can take him yourself, although Premule seems ill at ease with the thought of delay.

Premule himself seems slightly offended at your request for identification, but it passes with a brief purse of the lips. "I can give you no better proof than what you have already witnessed -- if you have the talent, you can check for yourself that I am no glamer." He seems slightly amused at the thought. "As for scrying, this room is warded as well as any of the most private chambers here. That is why I've brought you here for this talk in the first place."

"Trust me on this: These temples and this order would be the last to fall under any corruption, save perhaps for the temple Visach himself..." He seems to linger on that last thought, then lets out a sharp exhale.

"In any case, I should be leaving by night to collect the letter itself, and I assure you that, as will all such confidences, I shall read it in no light of intrusion. If you still feel uncomfortable sharing that story, it is your right... But I do have some questions I would like answered about the more pressing matter of last night's events."

"Firstly: Have any of you had any prior experience or encounter involving the Cult of Nerull?"


----------



## dpdx (Jul 15, 2003)

Fendric looks at Aerda, again exasperated, before answering. Finally, he resolves to answer the questions Father Premule puts to him as best he can without jeopardizing the mission, or the group.

"I can't say as we have, Father Premule. The prisoner from last night might have been. We have, however, been attacked several times before this, since we set out. Insofar as only one of those was sentient, a goblinoid cleric, he could have been, but none in the tribe seemed to be with him, and we dispatched him before he could explain himself."

Fendric paces the room, obviously very irate at the inability to explain their mission fully to Father Premule, and very frustrated that he does not understand fully _why_ it is, that the stupid ring does not consider this, of all places, a safe place to talk.

After a few seconds, he stops pacing, and turns to Father Premule.

"I wonder if my own Temple might be of assistance in this matter. If it's not too far away, perhaps I could be escorted over there, and seek guidance in prayer and consultation. Then I could return, and we could get to the bottom of why that ring is acting up, and perhaps be of more assistance to each other!"

Fendric is frowning, and fit to burst.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 15, 2003)

_(Autopilot: )_ Draven glares hard across the table, but remains silent.

He listens to Fendric, matching impatience for impatience, then holds up his hand.

"In a moment, I'll have you shown to your temple -- it is not far. But, and perhaps this is foolish on my part, but forgive me, at least now your quest is not my greatest concern."

He coughs briefly, looking as though he is waiting for objection, but gives it little time.

"Now: The prisoner from last night _was_ of Nerull's cloth, you are right... Or at least so it seems. He had a rather rare focus -- one which it took some reading to identify -- concealed under the skin of his wrist. If it was meant to be a misleading ruse, it was perhaps too clever: We nearly missed it."

"Now, it's not common but it is known for their clergy to be hired as assassins... Although this doesn't strike me as a, ah, particularly competent effort, if that was his goal. Perhaps he expected it to be easier to control the... the servants at the gates."

"In any case, do you have any reason to consider this a possibility? Any enemies? Large debts among you? Or your mission itself -- have you reason to believe it might be the target of this sort of thing?"

_(BTW, just some more warning: I'll be gone from August 1-14, although I may be able to pop in on occasion. After that my more regular posting schedule should resume. Thanks for bearing with me -- I'm really enjoying this game, and I'd hate to see it end so prematurely.

On that note, are Vexed and Vargo still around at all? Or, for that matter, National Acrobat? I'll send out some emails after this next absence if we look to be short, and then reopen recruitment if need be.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jul 17, 2003)

"Pardon my abruptness, Father, but our mission IS the overarching circumstance of our lives, well, for me, anyway, second only to my worship of His Holy Radiance. I will help as best I can without compromising that mission. I assure you that it is of vital importance to the continued survival of the Realm.

Still, Aerda there has a ring; it formerly belonged to the late Sir Exantrius, who commissioned us to help him undertake this mission for his Holy Order, and then to act in his stead when he passed into the Light. We know not every enemy he may have had, and they indeed could have originated from such a cult."

"The ring warns us of danger in many forms, including speaking out of turn, it seems," Fendric paused to glance at Aerda, "when the mission would best be served by not speaking. 

Still, such a ring may leave a divine signature that some of these enemies associate with the late Sir Exantrius, and perhaps that is why we are marked for assasination by beings of taint...

Perhaps also a look at the Ring's dweomer would serve us to determine what may be causing it to alarm, even now..."

Fendric looks over into Father Premule's eyes as he says all this, half expecting more information, half expecting another question.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 17, 2003)

Premule takes this in slowly, then mumbles off a spell you recognize easily -- he is _detecting magic_. He focuses hard on the ring for a few tense seconds, then soon his eyes widen around the lids, although he clenches his brow down equally. The expression is equal parts wonder and worry.

"May I take a closer look out that?" He holds out a palm toward Aerda, softly, seeming neither to demand nor even to request: More of a question.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 31, 2003)

_(I will be gone for two weeks starting tomorrow. I've sent out an email to all of you, except for Uriel, whose email is not listed here... Hopefully you all get that; Uriel, hopefully you can get in touch with someone for a copy. The gist is that there's a rerecruitment thread started, and I'm looking for ways to get things to pick back up. Just to speed things up to a better breakpoint, I'm hijacking the game briefly: I got the feeling most weren't too interested in the present situation anyway.  )_

As your talk with Father Premule continues, you learn a few new pieces of information: Most importantly, his appointment today is with the Visach Cheraul; he agrees to take your letter to him, but will not arrange for you to share his audience. Further, he explains the undead situation in some more curious detail: Such forms of necromancy are normally heavily restricted, but under the Visach's guidance the cultists of Wee Jas were allowed to animate these numbers, and further to surround the major cities in order to apprehend a specific individual -- an individual unknown to Premule, and Premule in turn believes this person is unknown to Cheraul as well. Nonetheless he found it convincing, much to the chagrin of the Church here, for obvious reasons... One remaining mystery is how the cultists managed to animate such large numbers in such a short period of time, unless they had been doing so in secret for some time in advance.

Regarding the ring, Premule has little to say, although he finds it extremely curious... He says it reminds him of a painting where the apparent path of color doesn't line up with the grain of the brushstroke... At least, that's the best analogy he can find -- for Aerda's ears, it probably is.

Once everything is together -- it only takes an hour or so -- he gives you directions to the temple of Pelor, where you can rest and perhaps resupply a little. The clergy are open to consultation, of course, _(but it will take them about two weeks to get back to you  )_.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 1, 2003)

_(Note: It appears the message wasn't sent -- I need to stop relying on my email server for anything important -- but I'll give you the gist of it: Let me know if you're still around, if you want to stick around, and what ideas you have to help get the pace of the game back up. And if you won't be sticking around, thanks for playing: This is easily the best set of players I've had, and any one of you will be missed.)_


----------



## dpdx (Aug 8, 2003)

Fendric jogs over to the Temple with Premule, beaming all the way, and thanking him profusely when he reaches his destination.

Striding in, the half-elf is greeted with an assortment of acolytes of various levels. Approaching what looks to be the most senior cleric present, Fendric introduces himself, and makes a request:

"Would someone be so kind as to send a message from to the Training Cleric in Hedrogura, Father Brewek Duff? 'I'm afraid I won't be returning to the Temple for quite some time. Urgent Business for the Crown and Holy Order. Pelor Bless, Fendric.'"

The request is granted, and as Fendric leans down at the altar, about to begin devotionals, another one is received, and the senior cleric whispers it in his ear:

"Thought as much. Word travels fast. Have already given your things to newest acolyte. Ask the Clerics there for training. Praise His Holy Light, Duff."

Relieved and refreshed, Fendric leaves the Temple (with a meal in his belly, new spells, and a redeemed connection with his god), ready to meet the others and proceed.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 9, 2003)

*Introducing Nurthk*

A half-orc sits and discusses the events of recent days with an off-duty city guard in a tavern.

"...but enough of what's happened to me, what of you? I heard just as I got back that a group was attacked by a guy disguised as one of the undead on their way in," the half-orc said with a raised eyebrow.

"Heh, well, that's about all there is to it I think. One thing though, they left with Father Premule, dunno where they went from there but there but I'd hazard a guess that they were important in some way," the blonde, heavily built human replied, "But anyway its good to hear you eventually got the guy, Nurthk."

Nurthk shrugs.

"Just gotta be observant, Frederick, so when they slip up you can see where they went wrong," he replies, "When it comes down to it, I reckon' the best defense is a good offense. And know thy enemy! But you would know all about vigilance already wouldn't ya?"

Fred rolls his eyes.

"Too true," he remarks, then glances out the door, "Ha! There goes that priest who was with the group that got attacked."

Nurthk glances behind him in time to catch a glance at a few non-descript peasants going about their business outside.

"I take it I wasn't quick enough?" he asks.

"Yeah," Fred replies.

"Heh, I may cross their paths anyway if the higher ups want this incident looked into in greater depth," Nurthk says.

"Wouldn't doubt that, they're itchin' for a reason to get nasty on those bony undead asses out front. Can't blame 'em either, I hate undead," Fred says, sticking his tongue out in disgust momentarily.

"By St. Cuthbert I'll not be digging around where I'm not supposed to, as much as I'd like to know where they got all those skeletons so quick, its none of my business," Nurthk says.

"Ha, always by the book, eh? You're the strangest half-orc I've ever met. How'd you come to follow St. Cuthbert anyway?" Fred asks.

"Ask me when I'm drunk," Nurthk answers.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 21, 2003)

*Rejuvenation*

Time passes: Premule stops by to confirm the deliverance of your letter to Visach Cheraul, but has little more to say on the subject. He is off almost immediately, to retrieve his own letter from Jance, and to tend to his own matters there.

You find a welcome home at the Temple of Pelor... Shelter as well as some meager food (it seems to be dear in this city) is given freely, although Fendric meets with some reproachful eyes that he has not persuaded you toward donation -- at least until they have a better sense for how light your pockets have become, and how important your mission seems.

The days pass peacefully enough -- perhaps too peacefully, compelling some, it would seem, to dawdle. Merrim, for one, is quite happy telling stories and doing tricks with Niccolo at the local taverns and markets -- to help pay for resupplying, she insists, as the mountains to the west have a reputation for being difficult. Victus seems to have doubts of his own, still wondering where the reward is in this. Draven seems generally unhappy with the city, and grows ever more reclusive.

Finally, Victus insists on assembling the six of you together for conversation, early one evening.

"It's been four days now since Premule left. I was hoping we'd hear word by now," he says, although his tone of voice suggests he is saying something very different. "We haven't."

"Probably busy trying to tidy up his ranks, I imagine," Merrim adds. "Things did seem pretty chaotic when we went through."

"Right." Victus seems impatient, but moreso with himself. "And waiting here isn't getting the rest of this job done. So we've talked,"

"I also talked to Draven." Merrim seems very proud of herself.

"And we think it's best if you go ahead and leave without us."

Merrim nods somberly.

"We'll stay long enough to follow up on Premule, you can trust us with that..." Victus pauses, worried he will have to deal with protest. "But after that, it'll only slow you guys down if you wait to catch up with us."

Draven, silent up to this point, interjects suddenly: "If you care for your mounts at all, I suggest you don't sell this on this side of the mountains. Most of the meat I've seen here -- beef, chicken, anything -- has been cut about half-half with horseflesh."

"I was thinking anyway," Victus adds, "you might try to find some folks around here to join you, so you might be carrying the same weight." He scratches his eyebrow. "Find 'em the same way we got found, I guess."

The rest is left out, but has been clear for some time anyway: Victus feels this mission is a waste of his time, Draven feels these people are a waste of his time, and Merrim... Her motives are harder to judge. Fear, maybe? Homesickness?

"We'll be staying with the Heironeous boys tonight, and til Premule comes. So we can see him first thing... and because this hospitality just doesn't seem like ours any more."

Victus pauses, again.

"And so nobody stays up all night, worried about goodbyes." He grins at this, a little more sentimental than he usually shows, and casts a glance at Aerda -- followed by a hearty and chuckling hug.

Merrim moves first to Niccolo, giving him a friendly hug and whispering to him quietly: "Promise me you won't let the big ones get too boring, okay?"

As the exchanges continue, Draven makes his way toward Fendric, as inconspicuously as possible.

"Look," he says. "I know when we met, you all had some doubts about me... Don't know if I ever proved those wrong or right. But I also knew you stood up for me, anyway..." He bobs his head gently, looking a little distant. "Thanks."

-------------------------------------------------

The next day, you are awakened at dawn by the earthly choirs of Pelor -- perhaps the most pleasant wake-up call in this world, and one to be missed. You find that Merrim has left a gift for you -- four weeks of trail rations, and some old-looking but sturdy cold-weather outfits for each of you. A note reads: "Hope these fit. I hear the mountains are cold. It was the best we could find for what we had... And thank Victus too, he helped me get a good price on the food." One piece of gold, two pieces of silver, and eight copper can also be found in a small pouch near these piles.
The outfits fit, well enough at least that they won't get in the way.

_(It's time to go out and find your new party members, and it's also time to level up -- Aerda, Fendric, and Niccolo, all take *2000 XP* so I'm sure you're at third and not behind the new players. Also, *Niccolo gets 24 gp* to represent the work he did with Merrim during that segue. Not much, but it should help keep you guys fed and boarded.)_


----------



## Reiter (Aug 21, 2003)

*Well then*

Aerda was troubled by their leaving, but anyone could tell he wasn't sentimental. He kept distance, after-all, what else can an elf do? In their lifetime, humans will more than just leave their presence, but also shrivel and die while he is still a relatively young elf. This elf may be a bit haughty, but it might be acceptable. Or maybe that's just an excuse...

He woke up, shaking his head at the gifts and supplies left by the others, smiling as he had his turn to read the note, passing it on afterwards. 

He stood up slowly, he was wearing magely robes and more travel-worthy clothes under it, a slit in the back of the robes for mobility showed this. He pulled on leather riding gloves, and pushed black hair from his face. "So, It's just us now, is it? Well, we really should get some help, that advice, atleast, was sound." He proudly displays the rapier on his hip and the shortbow on his back, and looked at those left. "We should split up, and look for others."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 31, 2003)

_(Well, I'm assuming you all agree to split up, and look for others... I think I'm going to get out and push this thread for a while, to give you guys a chance to get back in the flow.)_

Aerda: In your journeys around town, you run into Nurthk, off-duty and drinking in tavern at the edge of the Common Market. _(Hopefully Festy can be brought back around so you can play that out.)_

Fendric: Let's just say you stick around the temple, looking to find you acolytes agreeable to your cause. It seems rather dry: Most don't want to abandon Bethel in such seemingly dangerous times, and you get the sense that some are even looking forward to the thought of outright battle...

Niccolo: In the Old Market, at the edge of the city's central wall, you spot a stout wooden door shadowed under a staircase: "Ghant's Tavern," a small wooden sign reads. There's a certain gnomish flair to the carved script -- perhaps here you can find someone else who could appreciate all the old stories as Merrim had.

Inside, the barkeep is indeed a gnome -- though a very tall one, almost four feet you'd say -- but the only customer is a man, short blond stubble on his scalp, face pale and stern. He is dressed in a loose black tunic with a clean white undershirt peeking through the top, and black trousers. A long, thin hat -- black as well -- sits on the bar beside his drink, which appears to be water.

"Water silvered with raspberry," he says, holding it up once your gaze catches it. "A drink flavored to clear the mind, ordered rarely, and served only by a very _particular_ class of establishments." The emphasis on that word, 'particular,' seems bizarrely heavy, to say the least.

"Come, sit down. Have one." He makes a swift two-finger wagging motion at the barkeep, who immediately sets to work, silently. "I've been waiting for a chance to talk to one of you alone."

The man in black looks down at you, smiling. His eyes are a clear, piercing sky blue -- so much so that you would swear, if you just looked a little closer, you would see _clouds_.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 31, 2003)

_(Double-post, and a fine time to say the boards have been driving me nuts lately. After about a half-hour of trying to get the boards to both keep me logged in and actually respond at all at the same time, bam, it goes through twice. What?)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2003)

Nurthk notices Aerda walk into the tavern.

_A newcomer! Must invite him for a drink, get some stories out if him. At least until Fred gets off duty._

"Morning," Nurthk greets the elf with, "You're not a usual, sit yourself down and I'll buy you a drink."

Before Aerda sits down though Nurthk has already ordered a couple of mugs.

"What brings you here?" he asks conversationaly.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 1, 2003)

Fendric settled back into Temple life a little too easily after the _sending_. If it were possible to find Father Premule in the capital, as well as the king, there might be others on Exantrius' list, also here to meet with the Visach, and it kept him in Bethel.

However, as useful as life at the Bethel Temple had been (regular access to more experienced clerics had given Fendric a chance to pray for and use more powerful healing magicks, as well as sharpen up his combat sensibilities), the doubt that he was doing right by Exantrius by staying in town nagged at him over time until he began to make discreet inquiries about what was going on around him. Daily walks through the districts gave him a chance to look around, sensing the mood of people. It wasn't shiny, Pelor be praised.

So when half the adventuring group retired, for a half-second Fendric thought of getting another _sending_ issued to Duff at Hedrogura Temple: _please send another acolyte, I can't do this anymore._ But then that doubt crept in again; Fendric would think of Exantrius, looking disappointed from high above. Shaking hands with the departing members, Fendric bid them safe journey, May the Light Shine Upon You, Always, etc. Fendric took a look around at those who stayed; Niccolo, Aerda, and himself. "I don't imagine I wish to sell our mounts just yet, do you? In any case, I shall try to see if anyone at the Temple wishes to join us. Pelor Keep You, and if we wish to set out again, you know where to find me."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 2, 2003)

Niccolo takes a seat near the odd man, taking the prooffered drink. _One of us?_ 
Finding that an odd statement, the Gnome says 'Well, friend, I'm all ears. If you wanted to speak to myself or my companions, here now is your chance.' 

Musing over this and still a bit sad at the parting of ways with his friends (especially Merrim, his little Jester-Friend), Niccolo waits to hear what the man has to say.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 3, 2003)

*Niccolo:* "I appreciate your willingness to listen... But I have more to show you than I have to tell, just now..."

He removes a ring from his fingers, a simple silver band, not well-polished, hard-edged... He holds it out in front of you, so you can see through it.

"One of your friends, the elf with the hawk, he wears something on his hand, a ring or perhaps a glove or gauntlet... Something the old knight use to wear?"

Not waiting for an answer, he blows softly through the ring he holds... blows _smoke_, in fact, which is not such an impressive trick on its own -- with a little time you could likely do the same -- but as the smoke dissipates, you find that some has settled in the center of the ring... It swirls, slow and hazy, but slowly resolves into an image, a _face_, a half-orc you'd guess, although the angle is strange...

The man in black begins to tilt and tweak the ring softly, and the view sweeps across something to hazy to recognize, settling again on another face: Aerda, clearly, and from a hand's eye view.

He blows again, air this time, and the image is gone, just thin wisps of smoke now twisting away into nothingness in the air above the bar.

"Now, here's the thing: I didn't make the thing your friend wears, nor was it made for me to see through... But it _was_ made for _someone_ to see through, and I doubt this someone's intentions are quite in line with yours."

He places his ring back on his finger, then takes another sip of water silvered with raspberry.

"What's more, I doubt seeing is all it does. I imagine it can hear, though I haven't stolen any of its sound, and I find it quite likely that it can," he taps the side of his head, "_peek._"

"Which is a shame, because I have some things I'd like for you to know, because I think we're both working toward the same end with different pieces of the same puzzle... But I don't want to share much while this _other_ watches you, you know? So I have a favor to ask..."

Another sip.

"I'd like if you talked to your other friend, the half-elf who wears the holy symbol of, ah, Pelor is it? The sun god. Don't tell him about me or what I've shown you, just convince him to talk to the full-elf, on his own, so you're not there to let anything slip" another tap to the head "about why this is really being done, and try to get rid of this thing he wears. Make up whatever story you have to, just be convincing. Have it sent south, with a trusted courier, as far south as possible... What it sees there won't matter at this point."

"Once you've done this, just continue on with whatever you have planned... When you need to, you should know how to find me, and then we can have our real talk, all of us together."

"Of course, if you decide against it, or if you can't convince Sunny, or he can't convince Birdie, or whatever, I'll know about that," he taps his own ring briefly, "so don't bother looking for me, because I won't be found. Just continue like we'd never met: You might still do just fine on your own."

He finishes his drink in one long swallow, takes his hat, then stands.

"Now, if you'll excuse me, I'd like to be leaving before you get too familiar with my face. You understand, I'm sure."

*Meanwhile, Fendric:* During your time at the temple, your story seems to attract the attention of a young man named Hiritus... His type is one you've surely encountered before, and easy to recognize, fifteen years of age at best and yet filled from ear to ear with thoughts of glorious, dutiful service to Pelor taken to an extreme -- not mere devotion, but a seeming detachment from reality... He tells you of his first reactions to the arrival of the undead, and seems completely impressed and enthusiastic: Sure that this was a sign of great strife for the brothers of Pelor.

All the same, however, he is a brother of the cloth, and he does seem interested in joining your venture... "It's clear," he says, "that there is great work to be done, and none better suited than the devoted of Pelor." Which, under present circumstances, can't seem like an entirely poor observation...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 4, 2003)

<Sense Motive total of 23...>


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 4, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> <Sense Motive total of 23...>




 

At no point during his talk does it seem like he is trying to mislead you, although it is clear that he is being rather deliberate with his choice of words, aside from the few moments where he slips into his slightly peculiar casual voice.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 4, 2003)

Niccollo nods and stands, heading from the Bar, setting out to find his Companions...


----------



## dpdx (Sep 5, 2003)

[Still tough to get the hang of these new boards...]

Fendric listens intently to the younger acolyte, and is suitably impressed by Hiritus' devotion.

"Well, young Brother, Pelor has certainly blessed you with the Wisdom of his Holy Light. As it happens, my friends and I find ourselves on a quest for one of the greatest to ever roam the Realm, none other than the late Sir Exantrius. Our progress has stalled, somewhat, and as a result, we find ourselves at half our strength. "

Fendric smiles as he pulls a piece of bread from the small loaf within his rations.

"I'll be honest with you, Brother Hiritus. I'd very much like for you to join us, if his Holy Radiance wills it. I share your loathing of the undead, and I'd like nothing better than to stay here and send every lost soul back to its rightful place at the hand of its God. But we are needed elsewhere, and I'm afraid that the authorities here will have to take care of this problem. We have much more important duties ahead."

"You know, I started out not unlike you, as an acolyte at the Temple, but in Hedrogura. And if nothing had changed, I'd eventually end my days there, perhaps rising to the rank of Senior Cleric. But I was blessed to be tasked with this important work, and to meet Sir Exantrius in person before he died, and the Light shines on that I grasped at that opportunity when it was offered. I'm no Exantrius. That man carried more righteousness in the palm of his gauntlet than I'd ever aspired to in my life to that date. But I can extend my hand to you in friendship, and offer you a share of this quest, that you might be blessed as well."

Fendric pauses to take a bite.

"If you care to take the chance, and test yourself in the crucible of valor that is This Life, in the World, meet with me in the morning when I go to see my friends. Bring everything you own or can borrow with you, for if you join us, you may never see your Temple for a long, long time. May His Holy Light Keep You, Always."

Fendric clasps the acolyte's hand, then rises, and goes off to the dormitories to sleep.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 6, 2003)

Niccolo: You should have no trouble finding Fendric at the temple... If you want to try to find Aerda first, that will require a search check through the town (checking all the likely spots, taverns and inns and such...)

Fendric:



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "If you care to take the chance, and test yourself in the crucible of valor that is This Life, in the World, meet with me in the morning when I go to see my friends. Bring everything you own or can borrow with you, for if you join us, you may never see your Temple for a long, long time. May His Holy Light Keep You, Always."
> 
> Fendric clasps the acolyte's hand, then rises, and goes off to the dormitories to sleep.




Hiritus clasps back, and firmly.

"You shall see me in the morn, noble friend. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to notify my brethren and make my preparations. Good day!"

With that he his off, and you are alone for a time, finding the others in the temple somewhat less interested in your venture.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 12, 2003)

Okay, for the sake of keeping things moving, I think it's fair to assume a few things: (Of course, these change if you want them to, but until I hear otherwise...)

- Aerda is impressed enough with Nurthk to invite him to come along (I was looking forward to that dialog, but alas...)

- Everyone meets up later that night, and you all have a chance to meet Hiritus, whose overenthusiasm is a little bit grating, but aside from that he's decent.

- The next morning the five of you will continue to the west, prepared for the mountains.

_However_, there is one unresolved issue in the middle of this: What is Niccolo going to try to do about the man in black's advice? (And if he does decide to follow it to the word, how is Fendric going to go about it, and how is Aerda going to respond in turn?) It will take involvement from all of you (except Nurthk, who as the new guy has the leisure-privilege of sitting out on this decision), but on the plus-side, that means everyone should be active by the time the adventure continues.

_(Note: I will be gone for the weekend, and I'm hoping to see a few steps' progress before I get back. I'm not really keen on the idea of sending out another set of emails to draw people back in, as it just feels a bit invasive on my part, but if some people are still interested and waiting on others, I'll do it on their part. I'll also start auto-piloting more in the future, when it's needed, but the current decision is something that would be utterly pointless for me to make for you.)_


----------



## dpdx (Sep 12, 2003)

The next morning, Fendric prepares his things, having been informed politely by the Temple clergy that last night was, in fact, the _last night_. After washing, and saying prayers, he appears outside his door, fully clad in the leather armor that was a 'gift' from Father Brewek in Hedrogura.

He sees Hiritus waiting for him to arrive. Walking over, he extends his hand.

"Ah, Brother Hiritus, how good to see you! My friends shall have gathered in the vestibule shortly. Pelor willing, we shall not have to double up on mounts very much for the journey into the mountains. I trust that you have cold weather gear; if not, we may have spares, or we can find you a set before it becomes crucial, Pelor Willing."

As they walk toward the vestibule, Fendric notices the remainder of his party, and a new half-orc! Raising his hand in greeting, Fendric starts in on the introductions.

"Everyone! May the Light Bless you All, this is Brother Hiritus. He will accompany us on our quest. I believe you will find him quite skilled in the clerical areas; you can't have enough healing, for my money!"

Turning to face the half-orc, he extends his hand again. "I don't believe we've met, but you look very handy with a sword. Greetings! I'm Brother Fendric, of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

Niccolo looks for Fendric, telling him that he would like to talk, alone away from the others.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 17, 2003)

[Thread ho!]

Fendric excuses himself from the introductions (after they've been made) and slips off to a corner to confer with Niccolo.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

When Niccolo is alone with Fendric, he starts a conversation with the Cleric.
 'Alas, friend Fendric, my Mind troubles me of late. I have been having very unsettling visions, dreams, call them what you may, regarding the Ring that Aerda does carry.If you recall, it was I that first put the Ring upon my finger, the very same ring that Aerda now wears.Horrid were the visions and feelings brought on by that Thing and I now feel that the return of these portends something Dire involving said Ring. I propose that you, ever our spokesman in matters delicate such as this, talk with Aerda and convince him to be rid of the Thing, send it South perhaps, away from us. A Darkness do I sense upon it and i would not have it interfere with our Charge or with any business that we undertake, once we have finished our mission to that Gentle and Departed Knight.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 17, 2003)

Fendric listens intently to the gnome. Pausing to contemplate awhile, he then speaks:

"I, too, have been troubled by this ring, that stifles us from the Truth of our Quest. Since the others have no knowledge of this, I do not wish to trouble them. I will speak to Aerda, alone, and hope he will heed us, if the Light wills it..."

Returning to the group, he seeks out Aerda. Catching his eye amid the hubbub of introductions and group discussion, he murmurs a quick sentence in Elvish: "May I have a quick word with you, friend?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 18, 2003)

When Fendric enters the tavern Nurthk raises an eyebrow.

_Another new face, and a follower of the Radiant One too, wonder what he's here for. What'd he just say to the elf?_

"Greetings to ya," Nurthk says with a smile and a nod, "Care for a seat with us? Oh, and care for a drink? Must admit I've coin aplenty to spare for someone who can tell a good tale."


----------



## dpdx (Sep 18, 2003)

"I'd be happy to, good sir, but first I've got to discuss something with my friend, here."

Fendric takes Aerda aside and away from the stream of conversation. Looking down at the trueblood's hands, he spots the ring. Looking back up at Aerda, he speaks to him, softly, so as not to be overheard: "My good friend. We who remain on this quest are highly concerned about Sir Exantrius' ring. Would it trouble you terribly if we at the least, left it somewhere remote before we left for the mountains? Perhaps Astrule could drop it into a stream south of here, and let it flow somewhere, where it wouldn't haunt our dreams, or prevent us from speaking the truth to those who could help us. I beg of you to consider it, and I pray you'll find a just and compassionate decision. What say you?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 18, 2003)

_(I have no place in this process for the time being, just posting to let you know that wings/Reiter has been emailed, so hopefully we'll be fully assembled and active again shortly...

It may yet turn out that creating this sort of group decision really was a good way to make sure everyone was back in the game again  We'll see...

Also, I think there needs to be some sorting-out of continuity... Let's just say that the Fendric post which begins with "the next morning" occurs the next morning, whereas all the posts that have followed that occur on the day that Aerda met Nurthk, Fendric met Hiritus, and Niccolo met the man in black... This makes Festy's post from the tavern make sense, and dp's post from the temple make sense, although his saying hello to Nurthk there will have to be construed as a, god help me, clerical error...

As for how he figured out which tavern Aerda was in, well... Clown told him.

Hopefully things are clearer now. This leaves Niccolo at the temple, Aerda in the corner of the tavern with Fendric, away from Nurthk who is also in the tavern.)_

*Niccolo:* Not long after Fendric leaves to find Aerda, a lanky soft-faced blonde lad drops by and introduces himself to you.

"Excuse me? You're one of Fendric's friends right? I'm Brother Hiritus," he holds out a hand in a gesture of friendship. "Fendric's invited me to come along on your quest."

*Nurthk:* An old half-orc seated a few seats away from you watches your exchange, his sagging eyelids almost flapping as he tilts his head to watch Aerda and Fendric confer. He turns back toward you, his words dripping colored by an old orcish accent: "Ho, are you friends with those birds? I'd be careful of my head 'round them... They've grown some trouble from the bone-men."

*Fendric:* There's a table in the far corner of the bar where it looks like no one will be in earshot of a careful whisper... and even if they could here, it would be a stretch to imagine that they knew elvish. You can be fairly confident that you are not overheard.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

Niccolo smiles in return, replying 'Hullo there, I'm Niccolo, Bard and Recounter of Deeds to this odd group of Companions.'


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 19, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Niccolo smiles in return, replying 'Hullo there, I'm Niccolo, Bard and Recounter of Deeds to this odd group of Companions.'




"Oh! Are you? Oh, please, if you have a moment, I'd love to hear the story of how your Brotherhood has come together... And what trials you must have come through thus far in your duties!"

His voice is laden with childlike curiosity, with just a touch exaggerated in a certain way -- the way a person might talk to a child, or the way a person might talk to an adult gnome, had they not yet caught on to the concept that an adult gnome was an _adult_. Not condescending, exactly, just a touch more animated than normal... Which, all things considered, might not be such a bad way to talk.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guilt Puppy_
> "Ho, are you friends with those birds? I'd be careful of my head 'round them... They've grown some trouble from the bone-men."




Nurthk looks puzzled for a moment, then goes over and sits by the aging half-orc.

"The undead out front I'll take it? Oh, and what would you like to drink? My shout," he replies, then turns to order whatever drink his new friend wants.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 20, 2003)

Niccolo will relate the tale of the Band <Perform only 13 total grr>, leaving out key spots and having to go back and revisit them in a flustered manner several times. it is obvious that he has something else upon his mind, though he tries for the Youth.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 20, 2003)

*Nurthk*:

"I'll take a pumpkin ale, to celebrate the occasion of our acquaintance, and to wish some luck upon the young..." He grins. Pumpkin ale has always been the drink of occasion for the poor among these parts, spilled at festival and funeral alike.

"You heard what grew, haven't you? Bone-man broke rank right as they came in town, went right for 'em. They got something the boneys want, I'll say for sure. Not the men, not the leaders. Just the dead ones want it..."

He shakes his head. "Terrible times, these ones are. Terrible and true." He lifts up his drink, smiles. "But let's drink to the good ones, eh? They'll come and find us some day."

*Niccolo:*

Hiritus listens attentively, asking frequently that you go back and explain some detail to him...

"A fine story, that... I am pleased yet further to come into your company."

He stops, caught by a thought for a moment, then continues.

"You mentioned something in there, about a banner you made for the knight and for your fellowship... May I ask, though, now that your band has been cleaved in two, does that banner still fly overhead?"


----------



## Uriel (Sep 20, 2003)

Niccolo frowns at the mention of his Banner. 'I was going to use it as a funerary shroud, but then i thought that perhaos a Flag was in order. I thought a White Dove, seeing as that is how we last saw Exantrius, as a Dove, presumably his Soul, winging away to the Heavens. Perhaps an Owl would suit us better, for we now seek the Road to Wisdom, though young we be. _The Company of the White Owl..._ I like the sound of that.'


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guilt Puppy_
> "But let's drink to the good ones, eh? They'll come and find us some day."




Nurthk raises his mug in response.

"I'll definitely drink to that," he says.

He casts a look over his shoulder to Aerda and Fendric.

_So they're from the party who got attacked... what would they have in their possession that those mindless undead would desire? I haven't been given an assignment lately so... I think I've sufficient time on my hands to find out whats going on._

He turns back to the old half-orc.

"Say, want to hear an interesting tale?..."

Nurthk starts to recount one of his past adventures.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 24, 2003)

[Have we heard from Aerda's player yet, GP?]

Fendric stares at Aerda for a few seconds, waiting for an answer. Not hearing one, he turns his attention to the barkeep, and orders an ale.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 24, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [Have we heard from Aerda's player yet, GP?]




_(No, unfortunately. For the time being, I'll put him on auto-pilot, but without a character sheet to pass on, it may be difficult... So for now: )_

Aerda considers what Fendric has said, then steps outside, saying no word...

Before the barkeep even finishes pouring your ale, he returns, Astrule on his wrist, the ring in his palm. He sets it on the counter abruptly, its rattle piercing the silence.

"Astrule wouldn't take it. Wouldn't take it away, I mean... He just sat there, fidgeting. Which isn't like him... He knows my command."

"I only had a twinge of doubt myself, but I'm convinced that it was the ring's contribution... I think it's capable of much more influence than that. For Astrule to disobey... I'm beginning to doubt everything I've done since putting it on."

"I'm worried to leave it in the city, where anyone might find it. If it doesn't want us to let go, it might come looking for us... I have a thought of where to hide it, but I'll have to take it there myself. I won't wear it, of course... If it can still hold sway from my satchel, hopefully my knowing will be enough to resist it."

"I will catch up with you, when I can. Victus and the others are still in town -- he at least will stay until I return here, if I ask. Tell him where you go, and some instructions for me to track you should your path change. 'Look for rocks in the shape of such-and-such constellation,' what have you."

"Travel safely, friend, and farewell..."

He pauses, then looks over at Nurthk.

"I also spoke with this young man some, and there's something that stands out about him... It's not my choice alone, but you certainly have my consent to take him along, should you choose to."

With that, Aerda heads out... _(Until such time as his player returns...)_

_(I think at this point we can flash forward again to the next morning, as you're preparing to leave... Which direction are you headed? Any further preparations to be made in this town?)_


----------



## dpdx (Sep 24, 2003)

"Thank you. In the meantime, do you have our cargo with you? Perhaps it would be safest for me to hold it until you return, in case we encounter one of the destinations. Until we next meet, then, my noble friend, may the Shining Light keep you in its Holy Protection..."

As Aerda leaves, Fendric collects his mug of ale, and leaves a silver on the bar as payment.

Fendric then looks over at the half-orc: "And what do we call you, my friend?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dpdx_
> "And what do we call you, my friend?"




Nurthk smiles to the old half-orc.

"I guess I'll have to finish the tale another time then, fare you well," he says, and turns to Fendric, "Call me Nurthk Dedblood, and it would be a pleasure to travel with you, I've a lot of time on my hands you see, but thats another story."


----------



## dpdx (Sep 24, 2003)

"The pleasure's all mine, Nurthk," Fendric replies, shaking his hand. "You come highly recommended by my recently departed friend, and I'm happy to have you along with us, His Radiant Holiness Be Praised. We'll be on our way as soon as we've gotten everything together. I'll have to consult our map, and the delivery we have left, but I suspect we'll be headed for colder climates sooner rather than later. That's what the others had said, at any rate."

"For the time being, we'll be travelling together with Niccolo, a gnomish Bard of no mean skill, Brother Hiritus, another acolyte of the Temple, and Aerda too, soon as he has taken care of something for us. When we make camp tonight, I shall tell you all the whole sordid tale, if Niccolo doesn't beat me to it!" He chuckles at this last remark. "Anyhow, they should be here at any time now."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 24, 2003)

Niccolo muses on the rebirth of the group..._The Company of the White Owl_,indeed...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 25, 2003)

Nurthk nods.

"Sounds good, what are we looking at in the way of winnings should whatever we're doing be done sucessfully?" he asks.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 26, 2003)

Fendric lowers his voice to Nurthk: "Well, and may Pelor vouch for my honesty, I do not know - but keeping in mind who this quest was made on behalf of, I suspect it would be worthy of even five years' work. I'm sorry I can't tell you more, here, but when we are at camp, outside these walls, more shall become clear."

Fendric looks around for Niccolo and Hiritus, as well as Aerda.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 27, 2003)

Two things on not clear on:

First, where are you headed? West, toward the Free Cities? North and across the sea toward Tourne? Elsewhere?

Some notes on these options, information you'd easily pick up around the city:

- The West Road out of town will eventually lead to the Ashen Mountains, where you may have to track South for about four hours on horseback to Kell's Pass for the overland route (which reaches high altitudes, and cold weather... this was the path Merrim was assuming you'd take when she got you the cold-weather outfits), although you've heard mention of a shortcut underneath the mountains that's more of a straight shot -- information on this route is scarce, all you've heard is that it exists. If you take the Kell's Pass route, you should end up in Trannes, a fortified border city, from which it should be a short trip to Eivanrach.

- Trade and travel between Bethel and Tourne is scarce, but it does exist. The North road splits in three at Yovesh... The Northeast road will take you to Port Artel, where you might have some luck gaining passage -- it is only about a day on sea to get there, after all. The weather may be poor for sailing -- it is by now mid-fall -- but then it is likely to get worse the longer you wait.

- The clerigy of Wee Jas, you'll have heard, have come primarily from the Derah forest -- the largest temple in this region lies there in seclusion, sitting upon the river Damiel. I can't think of a particular reason you'd _want_ to go there, but you might be able to, so that's there.

If there's anything else you'd like to have researched while in town, let me know. I'm just trying to cover all the natural assumptions.

Second, when are you leaving? I had assumed you'd stay at the temple one last night, but if you intend to leave immediately, Hiritus will be ready to accompany you... Still, it will make a difference (how far you get before camping, how much time has elapsed, et cetera...)

Note that Aerda will hand over your "cargo," as well as a copy of the map he's made.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 27, 2003)

[_I'm not sure it's not just the four of us (Nurthk, Hiritus, Niccolo and I), so Fendric was thinking of waiting for Niccolo and Hiritus to arrive before we set out. Other considerations: The default option was the mountains, since we do have the gear, and that's where Merrim expected to go. Aerda could come back (and in fact, I'd prefer that he did), otherwise we could recruit again. God, I'd hate to have to bury this PbP..._]

[edit: My presumption was that it's already the next morning, and as soon as we gathered everyone, we were ready to set off. If that's not right, I'm fine with another night in the Temple. I also wouldn't mind another chance to talk to Father Premule before we left.]


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

OoC:We can easily recruit if need be. I have a RL friend from my group who is rather fanatical on here now, 'ferretguy', he'd play. As far as where we go, I'm open. I think that any path will lead to the same glorious fame and fortune that are our destinies. You know, I haven't even updated Niccolo to level 2 offically, I am just having such fun playing him. I can't recall if we discussed this, but are we going to 3.5? Gnome Bard is rockin in 3.5 and I could actually wear some armor. Just wanted to ask.

IC: Niccolo enters, having taken a walk about town, looking for his friends, old and new. Ready for adventure and keen for new stories to tell, new songs to sing.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 30, 2003)

> I also wouldn't mind another chance to talk to Father Premule before we left.




As you set out in the morning, a brief stop-off at the Temple of Heironeous reveals a general disarray -- bags being piled on to carts, young recruits trying to stick to their groups and communicate with others. It seems no one is willing to talk to you, at first... and then you spot Victus, in among the crowd, waiting for you.

"Fendric! Nico! I need to talk to you..."

He jogs over briskly, ducking through the crowd.

"Word came in last night, apparently... They woke us up around midnight to tell us... We thought you were out of town already. It's..."

He holds a thumb to his lip, trying to think of the best way to phrase it.

"They're being kicked out of town. The whole priesthood, half the town guard, Visach's orders. Sent North... Not sure how far. They've been cut off from Jance, but rumor is... Rumor's that they have Father Premule in custody, the secular guard... Say they took him while he was leaving Jance, and nobody knows where they heard it, but it's what they're saying. Some say it was in Jance. Either way, I think he had time to get the letter... But I guess no one know's for sure. Except Milos. If he's still alive." Victus shrugs.

Suddenly his face grows a little more concerned, and his eyes dart back and forth past you.

"Where's Aerda?"

_(OOC - As far as re-recruitment, I'm completely open to it, if you feel we need more players... Three is a little short, but it at least means that (when group action is needed) there are fewer chances it'll stop up... But then, when one person is gone for a time, I guess that is a bigger loss.

As far as 3.5 is concerned, I'll take it by vote... If either Festy or dp want it, then it's 3.5, otherwise, it's 3.0... Makes no big difference to me, although don't be surprised if I flub a few times when we get back to the rolling game.)_


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

OoC:My official vote is for 3.5, then. The player that I mentioned is a friend that I have gamed with in RL since 1989.He's becoming fanatical about ENWorld-he calls me daily asking 'why doesn't X player post more often? Let's get this thing going etc...no problem with him posting)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 30, 2003)

[ooc: I too vote 3.5, seems pretty kewl to me.]

Nurthk nods.

"Well then, it would be in our best interests to rescue Premule then I'll assume," he says, "When do we start out for Jance?"


----------



## dpdx (Sep 30, 2003)

[I can't go 3.5 yet, as I only have the SRD and no way to convert my character, or to know what my PC can even do. Maybe next month.]

Fendric is taken aback at the sight of Victus, and then further again at the bad news. "I fear I'm a novice at the political machinations of Kings and Visachs, but it seems to me, quite plainly, that the Visach has been corrupted by Thedoric. I fear we are too short in number to rescue Father Premule, but perhaps we can get a message to him from the Temple of Pelor. After that, I suggest we go west, as we had originally planned. In the end, we may have to raise an army to restore this town to goodness, Pelor help us all."

At the question about Aerda, Fendric's eyes point at the ground: "Aerda left to dispose of that ring. I have no idea when he'll be back, but I already miss him."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

OoC: dpdx, I would happily convert/scan pages/type changes/whatever for you.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 3, 2003)

_(OOC - dp, I'll be going by the SRD if we do 3.5, myself... It's complete enough that everyone should be able to get by. If this isn't an option for you, though, we can wait on any conversion.)_

Victus purses his brow briefly, then remembers. "Oh yeah, the ring. Why, I ask? He seemed quite attached to the thing, to me."

Meanwhile, a young cleric stalks his way over to the group, looking a little Premule. He moves in, talking to Nurthk.

"Excuse me, did you say something about a rescue party? Because there's more than a few here who'd go with you, if you did."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 3, 2003)

[Fellas, I'm touched. Sure, go 3.5. I'll send my stat block to Uriel 3.0 style, and he can tell me if anything has changed, and in the meantime, I'll use the SRD until I can manage enough caysh to pick up the 3.5 book, which I should do eventually, anyway.]

Fendric smiles at Victus: "Well, and may the Radiant One forgive my understatement, it was being a little... counterproductive. It ended up giving Niccolo here nightmares, and I couldn't even speak frankly to Father Premule while it was within earshot. So we decided to convince Aerda to send it away, and when Astrule wouldn't carry it, Aerda concluded that we were right, and that he needed to do the deed if it were to be done. We haven't heard from him since yesterday. I hope it hasn't swallowed him up!"

Fendric smiles a little less at this last remark, and turns to face the Heironian clergy [on edit: oh yes, he did, you forgetful little player ]. "Where do you suspect they might have taken Father Premule? My guess is that he went into the woods north of here, as he seemed to have a problem with the cleric of Wee Jas who was keeping his guard. I never had the chance to speak to him of our mission..." Fendric trails off wistfully.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 3, 2003)

OoC: My email is bluehead69@yahoo.com dpdx. Oh, the torture...must not advertise that I sell RPGs while here...out of respect for ENWorld...Ok, that passed.

IC: 'Rescue Mission, eh? Count me in! Niccolo sews a few more details on his Banner. A rescue mission was just what the _Company of the White Owl_ needed...well, and maybe a White Owl for a mascot...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guilt Puppy_
> "Excuse me, did you say something about a rescue party? Because there's more than a few here who'd go with you, if you did."




"I'd be happy to take part in a rescue attempt, just gotta make sure the others are comfartable with that," Nurthk relplies.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 5, 2003)

The young Heironian nods, eying around suspiciously. You realize there are a handful of secular guards -- high-ranking ones, Nurthk will recognize -- in the mix, who seem primarily interested in inspecting the baggage of the exiles. 

To Fendric: "I think there's a strong chance that you are right. No doubt the _cultists_ --" he says the word with a particular distaste "are involved. And Cheraul would have too much shame, to bring him here, to the courts he once watched over..." There is a clear bitterness in the young cleric's voice, but he swallows it, then speaks more clearly. 

"I'll talk to some of the others... There's a town to the Northeast, Haddal. It's been empty since the crops stopped growing, but most of it's still standing -- it's in a big bowl in the earth, easy to find. If you want this, meet us at sunset in the basement of the old temple there --" he nods toward Fendric and Hiritus, splitting his fingers to point at both. "Your temple."

With that he goes back to his own business, laughing quietly, as though he had just told a joke.

Hiritus looks to Fendric. "I say we meet them there. Father Premule has always been a just and reasoned man, from what I've seen. And perhaps, now, he can shed some light on our greater mission."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guilt Puppy_
> "I say we meet them there. Father Premule has always been a just and reasoned man, from what I've seen. And perhaps, now, he can shed some light on our greater mission."




"I'd certainly like to learn what this is all about, and Father Premule is by all means deserving of rescue, so I'm up for it," Nurthk says.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 6, 2003)

"It would seem we're all in agreement, then, Pelor be praised. Come, let's pack up, and get ready to ride."

Fendric picks up his pack, straps it on, and heads outside to the horses. As he reaches the door, he turns back toward the Heironians. "If any of you can issue a _sending_ to Father Premule, I'd suggest you do so. Tell him help is on the way, and to pray to his God that we get to him before they do. Blessings upon you all, and we'll see you at sunset."

Fendric will expect to find Sunray in the stables at this Temple, and at least two other horses for Nurthk and Hiritus. If Niccolo joins him, he'll assist the gnome up to ride with him. Once everyone is mounted, he'll ride with them for the North gate.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 6, 2003)

Grumbling at being broke, and unable to afford a Pony, Niccolo gabs his pack, prepared to head out once again.

OoC: I can't seem to find a note on any money we have found/earned anywhere, dpdx, any idea? 3.5 wouldlet me wear armor, and I could most likely afford leather now...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 6, 2003)

_(OOC - The only "reward" I can recall is the 24 gp allotted to Niccolo for performances during the downtime... I'm not trying to keep you guys poor or anything, I just haven't had much cause to drop gold in your laps. As I've said before, if your characters need some more cash, they're welcome to go out and get some, and I'll be as accomodating as I reasonably can be... And yes, I know that creates some conflict with time-management in-game -- but that's in your hands, not mine  )_

Following some further preparations _(PHB prices for any equip; ask about special orders)_, you group heads off to the Northeast -- taking the North road for a ways, then veering off on an old worn pile of packed dirt which may have once passed for a road. The countryside, if you can call it that, is barren -- not _dry_, exactly, but still there are only small, sparse patches of brush and trees, their leaves more black than green, the limbs bone white. You travel through more than one abandoned town -- although it is sometimes difficult to tell where one begins and another ends -- and you could almost wonder if you might already have passed Haddal, as the sun sinks lower and lower.

Finally, though, what directions you can find from the harmless-looking commoners of Bethel prove accurate enough: You see the old town, resting in an odd pit of earth, a circle of no more than a mile in diameter -- possibly less -- sunken below the surrounding flatness. An old sign marker resting against one of the bone-bushes removes all doubt: You have arrived in Haddal. The letters have been bent and curled from iron rods in an ornate script, and framed with a complex swirl of metalwork. This town's grandeur, however, clearly began and ended with this signpost: Beyond, the buildings are simple and functional, showing next to no sign of age but still seeming old indeed, stripped bare (or, more likely, _built_ bare) of any youthful vanities.

From a distance, the city's Temple to Pelor could easily be mistaken for a storehouse or granary: The thick hide shutters on top of the building seem a little out of place, but aside from that the bar white-clay walls are wholly typical of the town. It is only the holy symbol on the door that gives it away, and even this is less than splendrous: It is carved, no, _hacked_ out of some thick wood, protected with a thin coat of the whitish clay that makes it look horribly dusty. It's all wrong, on top of that -- the beams of His Fiery Mane look more like lightning bolts, and there are only seven of them; his eyelids are omitted, his gaze turned into a pair of maniacal diamonds with mismatched pupils; and, most strange of all, his mouth is open, and a row of teeth are showing... The carving is so indistinct, it is hard to tell if the people who made it meant to show him smiling, or grimacing with pain... It is, at least, unnerving, especially as his True face disappears over the horizon.

Hiritus seems to be somewhat offended by this, but by no means disturbed -- he strides confidently to the door and finds it opens quite easily. The basement is easy to find, a staircase behind a hide curtain leads down to it, and to a few of Premule's faithful, already assembled... Five, precisely.

Among them is the young man who approached you in the morning. He introduces you to his companions: Laam, a skinny, nervous-looking fellow; Balger, whose well-tended beard could make a dwarven King jealous; Shavah, the only woman among these five, and the only half-elf as well; and Lucian, a confident young man with an equally confident greatsword tilted across his back. Finally, the one who first approached you introduces himself: Lanatus, the first son of his father who was the first son of his father, back like that for five generations, all of whom had pledged their lives in service to Heironeous and to Bethel.

"In that order," he insists.

"We're all a bit divided in ourselves, I think" Lucian adds thoughtfully. "We have pledged our service to the Visach, as well as to Father Premule... By the laws of Bethel, our oath to Cheraul supercedes, but for those of us who've come --" he looks around at the other, who seem to silently agree -- "the laws of Heironeous supercede even that."

"These should be seven more," Lanatus explains. "I didn't mention it to any of the higher-ups -- didn't want them implicated in anything, if we fail, so they'll be around to rebuild what they can. But those seven can catch up when they arrive..." His voice lowers slightly. "We should discuss our plan."

It is confusing for a moment, but soon it becomes clear: These five, at least, are looking to the four of you for leadership.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 6, 2003)

OoC: I wasn't complaining,GP. Niccolo was jus being snippy 

IC: Wiping dust away from his scarf and jacket, Nico smiles briefly at these folk, then looks to his Violin, making sure that the damnable horse's jostling hadn't done any damage. Tuning it and running through a few scales, the Gnome finally leaves off it (placing it back in it's case) and turns back to the assembled folk.'Well, then. Why don't you spell out the problem for us, so as best to aid you in your plight. Details are important, oh, and do you have any tea?'


----------



## dpdx (Oct 6, 2003)

Fendric returns the introductions, pointing out Nurthk, Niccolo, and Hiritus. At Niccolo's comment, Fendric winces. "Forgive my friend, he's obviously a wee bit groggy, still, from the ride. So, anyway, we believe Father Premule to be captured and held prisoner in the woods, possibly to be put to death, and we intend to free him. Further, we believe the cult of Nerull to be responsible, and either aided by the Capitol guard and clergy of Wee Jas, or to be deluding same into thinking that this is a proper course of action regarding Father Premule."

"We should also tell you about our quest, which took us to Jance and Bethel in the first place. We originally rode with Sir Exantrius, and assisted him with his quest, which was to stop the spread of sedition and conflict issuing from a fallen member of his Order, a Sir Thedoric. To that end, he had a series of letters to deliver to important people in the land, and Father Premule was one of the recipients.

With Sir Exantrius' passing from age not a few days ago, that quest has now become ours, and Niccolo and I are the remaining members of that original group.

We've managed to deliver letters to two of those recipients: Father Premule, and the Visach. We left Father Premule's letter in Jance, but then found him on our visit to Bethel to deliver the letter to the Visach. We believe, but don't know for sure, that Father Premule was able to read this letter before his capture. So when we find him, may the Light make it so, I should like to inquire about that."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 7, 2003)

Nurthk plays with his goatee as he looks upon those gathered, and listens.

"Tracking them shouldn't be a problem if we can intersect their path at some point," Nurthk adds.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

Looking a bit sheepish, Niccolo smiles and apologises  'Yes, Good Folk, please forgive my rudeness. In fact, I would like to apologize with a Verse... 'Beloved Spring'
_
'Now Come am I to the Land of the Dead,
Whilst Icy Hoar holds all in it's grip, 
A blush and a yawn and all returns to Life,
When Green returns to the World once again,
My Brothers are Lords of the Warmth and the Cold,
My Sister, a Maiden of Passing things,
Yet all rejoice when I open my eyes,
For once again has returned Beloved Spring.

_

''Well, yes, that is the best that  can conjure without breakfast at the least'

Niccolo nibbles on a bit of waybread and awaits input from the others assembled.
OoC:OK, so I just made it up...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 8, 2003)

Most of the Heironian's seem confused at Niccolo's response; Shavah, for her part, seems amused.

Lucian is the first to speak.

"My guess would be that they'll stay off the roads... They probably expect for someone to come to his aid, he was a well-respected man after all. I'd imagine they'd get to the river as quickly as possible... Even south of the Derah, it's still a fairly quiet waterway. Most people fear it."

"Not we!" Hiritus adds, raising his arm and finding only forced agreement.

A shuffling is heard overhead, and three more young guardsmen arrive: The Gammon brothers, they introduce, Elo and Kim, the gaunt twins, and Vitz, their older and much heavier muscled brother. They are updated on the situation, and wait with the others for your plans.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2003)

_Back to hunting down wanted men, wanted for one reason or another anyway. So much for taking a break from work, better get back into that frame of mind, they want a plan._

"If they're travelling by river they'll probably have a considerable lead on us, but their points of exit and course would be restricted. My suggestion is we find out where along the river they're most likely to board ship, and try to beat them there. If we fail in that we can always try to determine which way they went and go from there. Any idea on where they were headed specifically?" Nurthk says, his gaze falling on each of the people here in turn.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 10, 2003)

Lanatus shrugs. "We only know that he's in custody. Your, --" he gestures toward Fendric "suspicions may be correct, but I haven't seen or heard any solid evidence of this. I find it hard to believe they'd bring him back to the citadel... There's too much support for him in Bethel. Of course, that would explain why we've been forced to leave the city..."

"It could be _either,_" Laam spits out, with undue emphasis. "We don't know a thing." His frustration is clear; he keeps his eyes down, fiddling constantly with the straps on his gloves.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 10, 2003)

Fendric takes in the conversation before speaking.

"What we could use is a scrying, or a sending to Father Premule. Are any of you of sufficient experience to perform this? 

For my part, I can cast an augury tomorrow after morning prayer, so perhaps we should determine in the meantime, how best to pose that augury in a way that will help us see clearly. For now, our instinct, and the inspiration given us by our Divine Patrons, has brought us to _this_ place, at this time, and I humbly but strongly suggest we follow it, er, them. We're no strangers to making camp, so if the river is where we think they have gone, let's go - standing here thinking isn't going to get us Father Premule. If Nurthk can find sign, we'll know we've guessed correctly. What say all of you? Can we think on the trail?"

[I guess I'd better send Uriel that stat block - for now, in 3.0, Fendric can cast an augury at his current level. Dunno if that changes in 3.5, though.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 11, 2003)

Balger answers the question of augury: "Everyone here is guard-side, haven't trained much in magic, just the basics we need for worship. Only sole clergy we've got is Hasdural -- he's young too, but he might manage something."

_(Note: Augury is a 2nd level cleric spell in 3E, so you should be able to cast it.)_

Lucian adds: "You're right, though, that we should spend no more time waiting. Once the others arrive, we should set out."

Two more arrive shortly: Marten, whose thin blonde hair reaches down almost to the pair of swords on his belt, and Shamil, a man whose five-foot stature makes you almost miss that he is among the oldest of the group.

Even as they are being brought up to speed, Hadural arrives, the top of his vestments peeking through a still-worn black cloak. He seems just a little concerned as he surveys the group.

"It looks like I'm the last here... Has anyone else seen strange things in this town? I've seen lights in some windows, just briefly flickering." He pulls his mouth back in a forced smile. "Or maybe it's just the emptiness making me see things."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 11, 2003)

"Maybe the occupants of the town never left," Nurthk says in a creepy voice, "They might be residing in a mass-grave nearby, and none-too-happy about it I'd wager, which is all the more reason for us to get on the move and find Father Premule."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 11, 2003)

"I concur with my friend's assessment, if not his intonation, Pelor bless him. Is everyone here? Is everyone with mount? Has anyone been to this river before, and if so, will the horses be useful, or are we better off on foot?"

Fendric gathers his things while waiting for the answers to his questions, and will set out on horseback or foot, as the concensus dictates.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hadural smiles at Nurthk's comment. "Actually, I know a few of the occupants who live in Bethel. Most moved to the Sharn valley, where farming's still good. I'm worried more about men from the ranks of those who captured Premule... But I doubt they'd expect us here."

"Let's walk careful, then," Hiritus adds in agreement with Fendric. "Have we enough horses to ride among us?"

The general sentiment in the room is _yes._ When heads are finished nodding, Lanatus completes the thought.

"I'm ready to leave, then. Gammons, you keep watch in back, between you there's the eyes and might to shield us from ambush."

Going outside, you find your horses undisturbed, and the town seems at least quiet. Riding through, there isn't much sign of life...

_(However, do of course make some Spot checks.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2003)

Nurthk remains somewhat vigilant as they ride, keeping quite and concentrating on the task ahead.

Spot result: 15


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(However, do of course make some Spot checks.)_




Spot Check roll 18+ 5=23.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

OoC:dpdx, I didn't get your character as far as changing 3.0 to 3.5 etc...
bluehead69@yahoo.com


----------



## dpdx (Oct 12, 2003)

[Just sent it, Uriel. I got laid off two Fridays ago, so between looking for a job, and other stuff, it's been more difficult. Sorry for the delay.]

Fendric mounts up, and stays toward the middle of the procession, eager but not practiced to note any disturbances in town, which strikes him as eerie.

[Spot: 11 +2 +1 = 14]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [Just sent it, Uriel. I got laid off two Fridays ago, so between looking for a job, and other stuff, it's been more difficult. Sorry for the delay.]
> 
> Fendric mounts up, and stays toward the middle of the procession, eager but not practiced to note any disturbances in town, which strikes him as eerie.
> 
> [Spot: 11 +2 +1 = 14]



Hey, it's not like I'm going anywhere  I was just worried that yahoo ate the email. Going to look at him now.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 13, 2003)

You mount your horses and begin through the town, quiet and watchful. Nurthk and Niccolo see soon enough what Hasdural was talking about: There are indeed odd flickerings of light in the window. Fendric thinks he sees one or two himself, but can't be sure.

Niccolo notices something more, though: A few windows and hide shutters, ones which have remained completely dark, have been opened just a crack, and in one he swears he can see the point of something -- an arrow, a crossbow bolt? -- glinting in the moonlight. In the shadows of a balcony of a large house (perhaps the mayor's, at one point?) it seems there are two crouched figures -- but it's hard to see well enough to know you aren't just imagining this. And then against the silhouette of what seems to be some sort of chimney pipe, you think you see some folds of cloth and the stab of a hanging belt.

Looking back among the group (your band has assumed point by default, the Heironians following your lead), you see Laam nod slightly, then nod back to the balcony. The others seem at the moment oblivious, too preoccupied with searching for glints of light to pay attention to other possible threats.

A few more perhaps relevant details: The windows in which you have seen flashes (which have been small, but bright, like a candle being lit and extinguished after it has just flared brightest) have almost all been facing more-or-less parallel to the road -- the open windows Niccolo has noticed, however, have all been facing the road you travel, as has the balcony with the figures.

Laam has currently said nothing. As far as location goes, if you ran your horses, you could probably make it to the edge of the "bowl" in under two minutes... and it's under five hundred yards to mostly open farmland, where there is next to no cover (aside from the occasional shed or home) to worry about.

The road itself is about 20 feet across -- the farthest potential threat Niccolo has spotted has been about fifteen feet off the road. They have been dispersed pretty evenly over the first forty yards you've travelled, but given that you make a fairly long train (about sixty feet, exactly), many of them are still close to you.

A rough map of this:


```
[color=white]
   A B C D E F G H I J K L
a    ---\ |       |    ___
b        ||       |   /
c    c   ||       |  w big
d        ||       |  | home
e  -----/ |       | _|--|
f    =    |       || | b|
g         |       || |  |
h  ______ |H F N K| \| b|
i |    | ||' ' ' '|  |--|
j |    w ||       |     \_*
k |home| ||LuHaLnM|
l |    | ||' ' ' '|  ____*__
m  -*---- |       | |
n         |SvSmLmB| |
o    \    |' ' ' '| | shop?
p     \   |       | w
q      \  |E K   V| |
r       * |' '   '| |_______
s        ||       |   ______
t        ||       |  /      \
u        ||       | /        \
v        ||       ||
w        w|       ||  temple 
x        ||       ||
y  ------ |       ||
z         |       | \        /



H = Hiritus
F = Fendric
N = Niccolo
K = Nurthk

Lu = Lucian
Ha = Hasdural
Ln = Lanatus
M  = Marten

Sv = Shavah
Sm = Shamil
Lm = Laam
B  = Balger

E, K, V = Elo, Kim, and Vitz Gammon

' = The back ends of your horses

c = chimney
b = figure on balcony
w = open window
* = light spotted here

= = a ladder.
[/color]
```


----------



## dpdx (Oct 13, 2003)

Fendric tries to keep his eyes front, but with each sign of "life", they dart toward the source. He keeps Sunray moving down the road at a normal pace, but he grips his holy symbol and casts a spell, just in case: Detect Undead.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 13, 2003)

(Riding behind Fendric) Niccolo quietly whispers of the watchers, making sure that the Cleric knew of them as well. Keeping calm, the Gnome keeps his ears open and his eyes sharp.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 13, 2003)

Fendric nods, careful not to break his concentration on the Detect Undead spell. When he completes it, he'll continue to concentrate on it if it detects anything.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 14, 2003)

Fendric: You sense no undead.

As time passes, there is still no action from whomever is waiting in the shadows.

Any further action? Or just try to continue out of town unabated?


----------



## dpdx (Oct 14, 2003)

"Hold."

Fendric stops Sunray, and climbs off. He then jogs over to the big house immediately to his right, and knocks on the door. His holy symbol is plainly visible.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2003)

Niccolo dismounts and follows Fendric.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 14, 2003)

The door opens while you are still knocking, leaving your hand hanging in the air. The man who greets you is tall; he wears a very fine-looking black leather coat over far less fine-looking hide tunic and trousers. His hair might be brown, but it is so heavily beaded that you can't tell for sure.

On each side of a wide leather belt dangle swords of a make you haven't seen before -- shaped like a scimitar or falchion, but smaller. He has a hand on one, and the other is held near.

Staring hard, he asks politely: "Hello. How may I help you?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 15, 2003)

Nurthk raises un eyebrow, uncertain of what to make of what is happening. He takes another look around him, and places his longbow across his lap for easy access.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 15, 2003)

[I picked up the 3.5 PHB today. Fendric may need some numbers recalculated, but I'll take care of that.]

Fendric smiles at the man, and speaks. "Hello! I'm very sorry to bother you at this hour, but our group," he motions toward the others, "is on a mission on behalf of the Crown. Specifically, we are in search of a clergyman of Heironeous, who we believe may have passed this way. If it's not too much trouble, may we ask if you have seen anyone like that in the last 24 hours?"

[Diplomacy check: 12 +2 Cha +2 HE = 16; Gather Information check: 12 +2 Cha +2 HE = 16]

[edit again: I converted Fendric to 3.5, which involved reallocating skill pts. from Scry, which has been discontinued, to some of the new Cleric class skills, and clarifying some spell choices.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 15, 2003)

The man's eyes widen whimsically, and he points out to the gathering of horsemen behind you.

"I believe these are the men you're looking for, judging by the cut of the armor you can see on the neckline," he smirks, "and the way their holy symbols dangle out when they run their horses."

Behind you, your rescue team try not to be too obvious about hanging their heads: They had all, after all, put a decent effort into secrecy.

"If they're not the ones you're looking for, then I doubt your marks have passed through here. We've only been here since shortly after sunset, but there's no sign of anyone passing but your number."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [I picked up the 3.5 PHB today. Fendric may need some numbers recalculated, but I'll take care of that.]




OoC:Sorry i didnt get back to you yet with a (now needless) conversion, I've had a dreadful time with this injury,dpdx...

Nicollo follows his companion forward, watching the man;s reactions to the questions <Woohoo, I rolled a 20 on the Sense motive, 26 total>.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 15, 2003)

[Sense Motive: 12 +2 Wis = 14.]

Fendric returns the smirk: "You only got here since 'shortly after sunset', and yet you already occupy the largest house on the block! Pelor smiles upon your good fortune! Anyway, thank you for your time. The Light tells me we'll see each other again, sometime."

Fendric turns on his heel, and walks back to his horse. On his way back, he mouths a quick "sorry" to Lanatus.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 15, 2003)

[ooc: I better convert Nurthk to 3.5 then. ]

Nurthk nods, and puts his longbow away, ready to ride once more.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 16, 2003)

Niccolo/Fendric: Both of you get the sense that, while he's fairly deliberate with his words, he's not trying to deceive you.

At any rate, the clerics who travel with you seem a bit disconcerted for the rest of the ride -- most of them have noticed now the favorably positioned bowmen, who themselves seem less concerned with hiding. Their bows are raised, though, and unloaded, and there's not a word from them as you leave town. As you exit the _bowl_, the land looks flat for hours ahead.

As it indeed proves to be -- flat, and empty. You can see what looks to be another town in the moolight after about two hour's journey, but as far as anyone knows it is likely to be "uninhabited," if only in the sense that Haddal was.

After another four hours, the land is getting a bit more hilly, with denser plant-life as well -- lots of odd wiry things that stay too low to the ground to be called trees but are still just too tall to be called bushes. In the pockets among these, you should have good cover to make camp, as a number of your companions seem to wish. You are, at this point, about eight hours (maybe nine, given the terrain) away from the river, travelling more or less due east... 

_(Note that fatigue will set in without some rest at this point, for your horses as well, which may or may not be something you're willing to endure for sake of speed... Aside from that, you all seem about due for experience: Take *1000 XP* each for your accrued accomplishments over this past period, with a bonus of *250 XP* each for Fendric and Niccolo over that last exchange...)_


----------



## Uriel (Oct 16, 2003)

OoC:Man, how come I'm always unsure of XP in this game...it's my one blind spot. maybe it's because I just enjoy RPing it (when Im normally a numbers cruncher,truth be known). I''l go back and add mine up  

IC:Niccolo sighs at the endless _nothing_ as he recites



"When once I a wee lad was,
bout knee-high to a digging mole,
'Granpa',said I, and unto me,
did Granpa smile and eyes roll,
'Yes,yes', he said, patting my head,
'What is it,little questioning bird?'
'Oh nothing..' said I, with a wink of my eye,
just glad to have been heard..." 

Niccolo snickers, as his very verse revisited it's content, talking for talking's sake...just to break the monotony. Whistling a tune after, he wonders if he will ever get his banner finished...

OoC:OK, so I continue to torture you guys with my improvised limmericks and poems. I'm a guitarist by actual _Perform_ skill, but I can't exactly print a bunchof notes, that would look more silly than the Limmericks..


----------



## dpdx (Oct 16, 2003)

[I used to know how much XP Fendric had. I can go add it up again, too, but it shouldn't be too different from what Niccolo has. Anyway, I enjoy the lyrics, so I'd appreciate it if you keep posting them, Uriel. It's what I'd expect a bard to do.]

"Well done, Niccolo!"

Fendric's a little punchy from the ride, so it's easier to laugh at anything. As they enter the puckerbrush jungle, Fendric looks for clearings large enough for the whole group to make camp. Upon finding one, Fendric dismounts, scratches, stretches, rubs the parts that hurt, and unloads his pack. Looking back at the others, he bids them to stop for the night.

"I know you are anxious to find Father Premule. But riding through the night to where we think he is won't leave us in any shape to retrieve him _if he's there_, Gods help us. Besides, we have much to talk about, and a little bit of food to eat. So rest here, and we shall set out tomorrow morning."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 17, 2003)

_(I totalled current XP, and will try to keep a running total in the new OOC thread, and asked for recruits while I was at it. Again, if you know someone who might be interested in joining, they're feel free to come in whenever it makes sense for their character to be introduced.)_

The Heironeans agree, some more reluctantly than others. Balger mutters something about setting up a perimeter, and eventually they manage to set the horses in a circle around the camp; the brush is high enough to conceal them, and it's better that any incoming threat hits them than you.

Shavah has at least some common sense: "Do we all sleep, or do we take turns? We'll be moving again quicker if we all sleep at once, but if anyone's following us, they'd get the jump."

She directs this question at Fendric: It seems she, Hiritus, Laam, and Hasdural have decided he is the leader. Lanatus, Vitz, and Marten seem to look toward Nurthk, while Lucian, Elo, and Kim appear to be under the impression that Niccolo's wit is the guiding force for the group. The remaining contingent seem to regard either Lanatus or Shamil as the one running the show -- as far as you can tell, none of them are aware that this is happening.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2003)

Pulling out _Ginieatta_, hs Violin, Niccolo begins cleanig her and running through scales and little runs of arpeggios whilst whistling along and tapping his foot.
Content to be part of first watch, the Gnome changes his stockings (to warmer ones that he picked up back in the city) and begins the drudgery of _keeping his eyes peeled_.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 17, 2003)

"We can split the difference, and sleep in two shifts." Fendric offers, "Half of us can sleep from sunset to the moon's highest point, and the rest can sleep thereafter until sunrise, when we set out again. 

I will recommend that Hiritus and I take separate shifts, so as to have at least one healer in each group. This is by no means binding, but I should warn you that the spellcasters among us need our full complement of rest, and intend to take it. I'll leave it to you to decide which shift you prefer, but we should split it right down the middle.

And of course, if any trouble should occur, may the Holy Light work to prevent it, your first action should be to awaken the rest of the group. We must fight together if we are to win the day, and we may as well learn how to do so at present."

Fendric looks around to get a sense of who will be volunteering for which shift, and for Hiritus to express a preference.

[Thanks for the XP tallies and the recruitment, GP.]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2003)

OoC:I already went for shift one...  Yes, Thanks for the tallies, GP. 
Off-Topic:GP, are you involved in a LEW adventure right now? A Dwarf tough-guy would be great in my 'Monestary' adventure, likewise,dpdx, isn't it about time you joined LEW, we need more great Rpers...
Anyone else for that matter care to join? One of mine is short handed due to an odd mix up of who goes where... Sorry for the Hijack, I'll edit this after you guys have read it.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Half of us can sleep from sunset to the moon's highest point




_(In case it isn't clear, it is well after sunset already -- you arrived at the temple in Haddal around sunset, then there was about an hour before really leaving, and finally five more hours of travel... This puts you somewhere around midnight.)_



> I will recommend that Hiritus and I take separate shifts, so as to have at least one healer in each group.




There's some brief confused murmuring in response to this comment, along with some smirking... After a moment, Lucian gets it.

"When we said we were more invested in the art of subdual and combat, it wasn't meant to imply we had studied _no_ holy magic whatsoever... I think any of us could manage a basic _cure,_ if need be."

"With that said, those who could use the full contingent of rest are nearly all -- which would leave us asleep for a fairly long time."

Shavah begins running the numbers in her head. "If we watch in groups of five, we should be ready by noon tomorrow... In groups of two, we should be ready shortly after sunrise. None of which is as quick as we could be going, but..." She shrugs.

_(OOC - Yep, I'm planning on reactivating Sturm now that I'm sure the original adventure is buried... I'll check out the "Monestary" adventure, and if there's still room, I'll join right up.)_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 18, 2003)

[_GP: Sorry about that - I misjudged the time of day, even though I don't think Fendric would have if his player wasn't such a dolt. If you'd like me to amend my post so it makes sense, I will. 

Uriel: thanks for the suggestion. I'll still consider it, but I was already getting ready to volunteer for perhaps a GM or judge role in Living Enworld Star Wars, if it ever gets off the ground. I got laid off two weeks ago, so this job search is taking most of my time, and some days, it's all I can do to maintain a presence in the games I'm already in..._]

Fendric looks around, embarrassed by his brutal miscalculation. (_Pelor save me from my own stupidity...._)

"I'm terribly sorry - I hadn't noticed how late in the day it was, and I certainly didn't mean to infer that Heironeous had granted you no holy magic! May the Gods forgive me.

And, erm, yes, groups of two until just after sunrise would be my preference, provided that we wake the group if any trouble occurs. If it helps, I'll attempt to take my rest in the elven style, and that should save me from needing eight hours to complete it. Finally, for my mistake, I will take the middle guard shift. I was planning to make a scroll of healing, but that can wait, I think.

So, if no one would argue with my punishment, I should go off to meditate right now... Good night, Pelor keep you in his protection, and Heironeous as well."

Fendric will gather his things together, and lay out his bedroll near the fire, facing Sunray. Once set, he'll enter elven trance for four hours.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 18, 2003)

"Wake me when you have your shift, if I'm not awake by then," Nurthk says.

Nurthk tries to sleep for a couple of hours, and though tired he feels restless, and accompanies whoever is on watch. He waits until after Fendric's and his watch before trying to go back to sleep.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(OOC - Yep, I'm planning on reactivating Sturm now that I'm sure the original adventure is buried... I'll check out the "Monestary" adventure, and if there's still room, I'll join right up.)_




I think that Creamsteak alloted you guys XP to get to second as an 'I'm sorry', though it is technically only 800, you'll owes 200....or something like that.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 19, 2003)

As the first blue of coming morning comes to the sky, Fendric, Nurthk, Laam, and Shavah (who has chosen to rest in the elven style as well) are all awake to see it... The night has been peaceful and mostly quiet, except for the occasional buzzing or chirping of insect life, never too heavy or near.

_(However, make Spot/Listen checks... Also, where are you located with regard to the group? Close to the center of the circle, on the edges, or... ?)_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 19, 2003)

Fendric has just finished morning prayers, and so is not really hearing anything [Listen check: 3 +6 = 9], but is seeing remarkably well [Spot check: 20! +3 = 23]. He has his back to the fire, not far from where he rested, and Sunray would be directly in front of him. (Where on the perimeter that faces me is up to the DM, but Fendric's been a little worried for Sunray ever since the Heironeans put the horses around the perimeter, and that worry won't abate until we're underway again.)

[edited for sloppy math]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 20, 2003)

Nurthk stands on the perimeter, looking to the sunrise and leaning on his double axe. Though he is tired he tries to remain wary.

listen: rolled 18 + 4 = 22
spot: rolled 10 + 4 = 14


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 20, 2003)

Nurthk hears some rustling and cracking in the brush -- very light, but enough to give pause, and catch the low, writhing shapes underneath. Fendric sees this as well, and Shavah too, judging by her reaction: Four large serpents, heads as large as fists, coming in from different directions -- two from the Northeast, toward Fendric, one from the West, and one from the South, which travels so low and quiet that it's almost missed.

They are still a good fifteen feet from the edge of the brush when they're spotted (twenty feet, in the case of the slower Southern one). The circle formed by the horses is around fifty feet in diameter, at the edge of the clearer area (giving another five feet of buffer, essentially). Fendric's at the Northeast corner, more or less, by Sunray _(rolled randomly)_, and Nurthk is on the Eastern edge. Niccolo, I'll assume, is near the center of the circle. Shavah is near the Northern end, but there are sleeping folk between her and the horses.

_(I'd like to do this without a map, considering there's so many Heironeans to deal with, and I have a feeling there won't be a vast deal to keep track of. If anyone insists, I'll come up with one.

In any case, *Initiatives?*)_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 20, 2003)

Initiative: 18

"ARISE! WE ARE ATTACKED! SERPENTS ALONG THE PERIMETER!", Fendric yells at the top of his lungs, hoping to awaken everyone. (I presume it's morning already, anyway.)

Lucky enough to have equipped and armored after his trance, Fendric dashes in Sunray's direction [full movement action], drawing his flail and shield. (Fendric is at his full AC 15 now.)

. o 0 O (Cursed guardsmen! I _knew_ it was a poor idea to put our horses in the line of danger!)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 20, 2003)

_Initiative result Roll14+3=17_

Niccolo uses his _Inspire Courage_, singing anf rousing the humans to greater deeds in their God's Name.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2003)

Nurthk bellows a roar and charges the serpent closest to him, taking hold of his double-axe with both hands and swinging one end over his head onto the creature.

initiative: 8

attack roll: 23 (damage: 15)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 21, 2003)

*First round:*

The Southern and Western snakes progress past the perimeter, riggling underneath the sleeping horses and around the sleeping Heironeans, ending up about ten feet East and fifteen feet South from Niccolo, respectively. 

The Northern-most of the Northeastern snakes (henceforth known a the Northern snake) moves and darts at Fendric from beneath Sunray. _(Attack: 17, Damage: 1, Fort vs. Poison DC 11 else 1 init/1 sec. Con damage)_ As it strikes he is mid-yell, drawing his weapons. _*(Since you were placed at Sunray to begin with, you still have a standard action if you want to strike the creature...)*_

Niccolo, roused by the yell, awakens, as do others. He is currently prone but not flat-footed. _(Essentially, I'm treating "waking up" as a full-round action... However, those with higher initiatives than the "awakener" will be considered to have delayed their initiatives -- in this case, it means that Marten and Shamil will be able to stand and act after Fendric's next initiative)_

Shavah, seeing that Niccolo is in trouble, moves and attacks the Western snake. She gets a decent hit on it, but it keeps to its path.

As the others awake, the Eastern snake also darts at Fendric, _(Attack: 25, Damage: 2, Fort vs. Poison DC 11 else 4 init/5 sec. Con damage)_, just before Nurthk leaps over the awakening Laam, bringing his axe down hard on the viper, opening a massive wound. The snake wriggles spasmically for a moment, then settles on its back, still twitching.

*Round 2:*

The Southern snake moves to strike at Niccolo, much more slowly than those that attacked Fendric. _(Attack: 20, Damage: 2, Fort vs. Poison DC 11 else 5 init/2 sec. Con damage)_ _(Note that the attack bonus for Niccolo being prone is already taken into account.)_ The Western snake appears to be trying to do the same, but Shavah is able to get a much better stab at it this time _(AOO)_, and pins it briefly to the ground with her longsword before pulling it off with her foot.

Marten stands and moves to defend Fendric; Shamil stands, and likewise moves to defend Niccolo.

_(At this point it would be the Northern snake's initiative, but I'm holding on that until the result of Fendric's attack on it comes through. Go ahead and post your next actions, with an "if" based on the Northern snake's status -- alive or dead -- if need be.)_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 21, 2003)

Fendric resists the Northern serpent's poison ably enough [Fort Save: 19 +5 = 24], and brings the flail down upon it. [Attack roll: 2  +3 = 5; Damage (yeah, right): 2 +1 = 3] The bite seems to distract him, and the flail head barely misses his toe instead.

The Eastern serpent's poison is also easily countered [Fort Save: 17 +5 = 22], and the acolyte is happy to see Nurthk prepare the feral reptile for breakfast in the next second.

Fendric's next round action will be to release Sunray to the relative safety of the center of camp, dropping shield if necessary to do so.

[total damage taken this round: 3 pts.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 21, 2003)

*Round 2 cont'd:*

The injured Northern snake strikes again at Fendric, but he is able to keep his shield in front of it well enough. As he moves Sunray away to safety, it snaps again, but again catches only shield. _(AOO -- normally I'd confirm the action, but since I rolled and it missed anyway, no point in slowing the game down.)_

_(Note for Niccolo as well, since we're in 3.5, standing from prone does now provoke an AOO, to my knowledge. Of course, you could play the violin in a huddled ball, if you so desire  )_

_(Edit: Thanks dp for posting Fendric's AC, btw  It does help things go quicker )_


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *Round 2 cont'd:*
> 
> The injured Northern snake strikes again at Fendric, but he is able to keep his shield in front of it well enough. As he moves Sunray away to safety, it snaps again, but again catches only shield. _(AOO -- normally I'd confirm the action, but since I rolled and it missed anyway, no point in slowing the game down.)_
> 
> ...





Um...no. I will stab at the Snake with my Rapier, however <Roll 15+6=2 big whopping HPs...and crawl my 5 feet back.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 21, 2003)

*Round 2 cont'd*

Niccolo's blow connects, and he gets out of the snake's reach for a moment. Vitz follows Niccolo's lead and swings his greatsword from his prone position, finishing the creature off -- meanwhile, what appears to be a horde of rats comes scurrying in from the Northeastern end of camp. _(Currently, they are still in the brush.)_ Meanwhile, Hiritus awakens and moves in alongside Fendric

Niccolo backs up into Hasdural, who has the quick thinking to deliver a _cure light wounds_ (9 hp).

With only one snake left, Shavah hurries to aid Fendric against it, as does Laam, who squeezes between Nurthk and a horse to occupy the space where Sunray had been (meanwhile, the other Clerics are scattering to avoid being stepped on by the startled horse.) Shavah manages to get a good slice in, but there's still some hiss left in the creature.

Balger, in the Northeast corner, stands and readies his weapon to deal with the rats, a somewhat confused look on his face. To the South, you can hear the yowling of jackals, only a few hundred yards away.

_(Nurthk's initiative...)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2003)

Nurthk takes grip of both ends of his weapon now, twirling it above his head before bringing it down on the injured snake nearby.

AC: 16

1st attack roll: 21 (damage:10)
2nd attack roll: 14 (damage: 8)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 21, 2003)

*Round 2 cont'd*

Nurthk's first blow sends the snake into spasms; the second sets it still.

Meanwhile, the Cleric's of Heironeous assume various positions -- you hear Lucian shout, and realize he is attempting to turn undead. The rats still scurry.

Hiritus, Shavah, Marten, and Laam are on guard near Fendric (and Nurthk.)

Vitz, Elo, Kim, Shamil, and Hasdural all guard Niccolo.

Balger and Lanatus are at the Northeastern corner, ready to strike at the rats when they approach. Lucian is towards the Eastern end of camp, his holy symbol dangling from a raised arm as he shouts at the approaching creatures.

_(Fendric & Niccolo's initiatives up next...)_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 21, 2003)

[Is Fendric w/in 60' of most of the rats? If so...]

Fendric grasps his holy symbol, facing the rats, and begins to intone in Elven, building to a crescendo: "In the name of Pelor, the Radiant Light, His Brilliance most Holy, I invoke thee, BEGONE!"

[Fendric invokes his Sun domain power, Greater Turning: (turning check: 12 +2 = 14; turning damage 7 +5 = 12); this destroys 12 HD worth of the nearest undead creatures within line of effect to 60' at 4 HD or lower.]

[If he is not within range to deploy this power, he'll move toward the Northeastern perimeter until he is, then invoke it on the next round.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 21, 2003)

*Round 3 cont'd*

Fendric's turning attempt seems to have no effect. Niccolo?


----------



## dpdx (Oct 21, 2003)

[Oh, that's just _cruel._  Can Fendric see what undead Lucian is attempting to turn? And if so, can he have that back and just move?]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

OoC:OK, we seem stuck in as far as this one goes...NOW I Inspire Courage

IC:Niccolo sings his littlr Gnomish heart out, Inspiring his companions with the Heroic _Tale of Exantrius and the Red Giant of Nimdrogim_, something he learned as a child.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 22, 2003)

_(dp - Fendric sees what's described -- as far as he can tell, Lucian's invoking it toward the rats. I'll compromise and let you move to the Northeastern corner and invoke, since you had time for both.)_

Vitz leans down in a line between Niccolo and the rats, his shoulders balanced to deliver a big swing when they arrive. They swarm through the first line's feet, losing a few to the stabs and slices of the Heironeans, and split -- some stay back and nibble and claw at Fendric, the others head on toward Niccolo. Vitz' swing sends most flying, and the others are taken care of before they have any real chance to find somewhere on Niccolo they can reasonably bite. The same goes for Fendric, who suffers no injury as the rats swarm his legs, but are quickly removed then dispatched by his guardians.

As the yowling approaches from the south, the Heironeans have time to organize a good defensive line against them. Balger and Marten lead the way, charging into the brush in an attempt to head off any strike before it happens. There's a glint of flailing swords as Shavah attempts to keep you back in the center -- "it's you two they're after, I think" -- and the two return, holding a pair of jackals by the scruff of their neck.

_(Sorry to cut you out of the action, so to speak, but considering the vipers were the only real threat, I didn't feel it was worthwhile to slow down the game much more.

Anyway, combat's over, and that means *XP*:

Nurthk: 450
Niccolo: 400
Fendric: 375

Note that this should bring Niccolo and Fendric to 4th level.)_

As the campsite is cleared of debris, Hasdural approaches, concerned about the poisoning; he can memorize a few _lesser restorations_ tomorrow, if needed. Lucian explains his turning attempt -- something of a hunch, the situation seemed unnatural and considering who they were up against, it seemed like a possibility.

Laam echoes the sentiment, clearly troubled: "Snakes don't hunt in packs. Rats don't... do _that_... The jackals... The jackals must have been hunting the snakes. The jackals are normal." He seems relieved by his own odd justification for a moment, but his chest falls back down. "But the _snakes_..."

At this point, it seems quiet enough that you might continue your camp, though enough of you are rested that you could probably get moving onward _(spells should be memorized with no problem, and I won't throw fatigue in after six hours' rest, unless it goes on like that for a few consecutive days...)_. The sun is rising -- you could take an hour to prepare spells, and then move, if so desired.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2003)

Nurthk cleans the blades of his weapon, and slings it over his back next to his bow.

"You people are in an odd situation aren't you? From what I know of animals I can second your opinions, rats and snakes just don't do this. I'm even suspicious of the jackals, when would they go after game like this? Outnumbered by prey more dangerous than themselves," Nurthk says, and nudges a dead snake with his booted foot, "To attack you your enemy must have known where you were. This does not bode well, we should leave very soon."

Nurthk goes about calming the horses if necessary, and gets his own steed ready to ride.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

Niccolo shakes the sleep from his head, wondering just what had happened.


OoCid I use my Inspire? I guess it doesn't matter unless we get jumped by some marmosets & cane toads & ocelots....in another wierd migraory drive-by


----------



## dpdx (Oct 22, 2003)

[Ah, thanks for updating the XP totals where I can see them, GP. It does indeed bring us to 4th.]

Fendric looked around, angry. Angry that his turning didn't work, angry that he'd been protected like a princess, angry that his poor steed, Sunray, Pelor Bless Him to the Zenith of the Light! should be subjected to the brunt of the recent attack, angry that there was evil in the world, and further angry that it should select HIM, of all the middling halfbreed altarboys under the Sun, to pursue with such vexing vigor!

So, like he had always been taught to do in that situation, he wiped the scowl from his face, knelt down, and consulted his God.

_Oh, God of Radiant Light, blessed be Thy Life-Giving Brilliance, I beseech Thee..._

And to his everlasting shock, clear as thunder in his mind, he heard a _response_.

*What is it, young Fendric?*

The voice sounded like Exantrius, but it couldn't have been. Fendric tried to collect himself. The others did not react, so they must not be able to hear. He heard himself continue, without speaking.

_My God, I fear that I am unworthy of the task before me, and this frustrates me. Powerful enemies are set against this noble cause, and they know of me, specifically, and of Niccolo, bless his noble little soul..._

*Would it dampen your resolve if you knew who they were? Would you fear a name?*

_Honestly, no, Your Radiance. I know I shouldn't, and we have resisted the serpents, and the rats, and the jackals. I thank Thee for that._

*Then I shall not give you a name, or the knowledge of who they are. Instead, I shall grant you an improvement. How do you wish to improve?*

Fendric thought on this for a while. He needed to choose wisely...

*Then it is done.*

"I do not understand, Your Brilliance."

*No, not completely, My Child. But you understand a little more than you used to.*

As he finished the prayer, it dawned on Fendric just how he had been gifted, and at that moment, a ray of sunlight caught the beatific expression on his face. He stood, and walked over to gather his pack and Sunray.

*My Child? Try to be more patient with the Heironians...*


----------



## dpdx (Oct 22, 2003)

[I don't see where Niccolo made his Fort save vs. Poison.]

After setting up his pack and leading Sunray back toward the road, Fendric approaches Niccolo, an expression of concern upon his face. "Pelor Protect Us, it would appear that we are marked men, my friend. Did you not notice that the snakes and rats came to _us_, when there were at least ten other targets in the vicinity?"

It is here that Fendric notices Niccolo looks a little pale. Casting _Detect Poison_, he confirms (or not) that Niccolo has indeed been poisoned. 

If he has:

"Well, I cannot remove the poison, but I can restore some of your health... if you need it.

He will then cast _Lesser Restoration_, restoring 4 points of Constitution.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

OoC:I think I'm poisoned... 

IC" 'Your ministrations would be most welcome, friend. I do feel a bit sick and I fear that the venom of that serpent does indeed flow through my veins...'

Niccolo stops, realizing that fendric is the closes thing that he has had to a proper friend in many a month. Sighing at those lost along the way, Niccolo hopes that Fendric, too, would not fall or become disenchanted with the Mission.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2003)

_This is a big deal, those two are up to their eyeballs in something, and its something which is kinda important if it revolves around all these leader-types. Maybe old Cuthbert guided me to 'em to keep a watchful eye on things, make sure they do okay. He's given me a second chance, and I shall not throw it away nor fck it up. Time to make this official._

Once he is done with his horse Nurthk approaches the focal pair of the group.

"I know I haven't known either of you long, but from everything I've heard and all that has passed in the time I've been in your company, I consider your task to be one of great importance. It is my duty as a follower of St. Cuthbert to protect those who require protection, and so for the duration of your quest I pledge my loyalty and service to you," he says solemnly, "It's been a long time since I've done real protection work, but this time I won't fail."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 23, 2003)

After tending to Niccolo, Fendric stands to address Nurthk:

"Nurthk, in my faith, it is often said that All Good Things are Revealed Under the Sun, and so it is with your battle prowess, your noble soul and your steadfast protection. Your God should be proud, and your pledge is appreciated. May you not have to endure the attention we do, but we are ever glad to have you with us. Bless You."

Fendric looks back at Niccolo: "So, Niccolo, if your things are ready, and you feel up to it, we can load them and you onto Sunray, and proceed, I think. At least he looks reasonably calmed down now..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 23, 2003)

Hiritus follows in after Nurthk's oath, pausing respectfully. "And let that pledge be mine as well."

He moves to his horse, and mounts the animal with no great haste, then tosses its mane through his fingers.

"You see the way he stood when we were under attack? All the horses kept a good calm, well-trained indeed, but him," he pats the horse proudly, "didn't even twitch. Think I'll name him _Stalwart_... A good name for a horse, no?"

Meanwhile, the others are gathering there things and readying their mounts, to leave if Niccolo is ready to ride.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 23, 2003)

"Probably smarter than we are, Gods Save us All, " Fendric nods to Hiritus, chuckling. "Stalwart's a good name. Oh, and before I forget to tell you, I appreciate and thank you, too, Brother Hiritus. Pelor Bless You."

Fendric loads the last of Niccolo's things atop Sunray, leaving Niccolo space to ride, and figuring he could use the help. When Niccolo's ready, Fendric will help him up, then climb aboard himself.

"Indeed, Niccolo, a noble companion like yourself deserves his own mount, and I intend to get it for you, should the Radiant Holiness see fit to grant us some _coin_... But for now, make yourself comfortable, as you'll probably need your strength for what lies ahead."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 23, 2003)

Niccolo mounts up behind fendric, content for the time being, though he dreams of a dappled grey Pony of his own some day...and a new suit of clothes and perhaps a shirt of light mail, truth be told. Still, he was alive and amongs friends, so not all was bad...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 24, 2003)

The rest of the trek goes easily enough. As the scruff gives way to actual trees -- still too sparse to call a forest, but certainly closer than the lands you've travelled through thus far -- you meet no more trouble with the wildlife, unless you count the splotch left on Nurthk's shoulder by a passing cormorant.

The terrain is hilly, and it's something of a surprise when you pass over one mound, and find yourself staring down into a little garden, being tended by a bearded halfling who looks up at you in surprise. Beyond, the hills roll down, and you can see the ends of more houses, and then the river, wide but calm, with cobblestone bridges making tall arcs over it, with donkeys carrying large packs being led across by their short masters. Small pointed boats backed with small pairs of paddlewheels line the waterway, some being unloaded of large sacks, placed in wagons and pulled up winding soft-dirt paths. On the other side, you see more houses, finely made and well-kept all halfway buried in the hills, most of them sporting little crops of their own.

As the Heironeans reach the crest behind you, the bearded halfling turns and calls across the town, his hands cupped and his voice surprisingly loud: "Ozzy! You better come and see this!"


----------



## dpdx (Oct 24, 2003)

Fendric decides to try the diplomatic, yet guarded approach: [Diplomacy check: 20! +4 = 24]

"Greetings, good sir, and Pelor's Blessings be upon you! How are you this fine day?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 24, 2003)

Nurthk remains vigilant, and assesses the party's surroundings with a critical eye.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 24, 2003)

The halfling looks up at you, smiling amicably. "Very fine, thank you kindly." Then he turns again and shouts: "_Osbourne!_ Hurry up!"

Soon you see the target of these shouts, huffing his way up the hillside in a long satin coat, white hair wiring out from underneath a tan bowler cap. "No, no, _no!_" he shouts up at you. "No roads! _No roads!_ Just go home! No roads! We won't stand for it."


----------



## dpdx (Oct 24, 2003)

Fendric tries to make his case that they are not roadsmen. "Worry not, good sir. We're from the City Guard, in Bethel. We're looking for an important cleric that may have been taken prisoner and passed this way. We have no shovels, no road-building magic. There already was a road that brought us here, but we wish to build no other."

Fendric dismounts, and approaches. "I'm Brother Fendric, of the Temple of Pelor."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 25, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> There already was a road that brought us here, but we wish to build no other.




_(If it wasn't clear, you were going through wild brush for more than half of the trip -- again, I'm sure Fendric understands this, as he isn't dependent on my unclear descriptions  )_

It takes some time, even with a careful and eloquent coaxing on Fendric's part (and some good help on the part of the Heironeans) to get the halfling to understand your presence -- you gather from his protests that he's worried Bethel is going to use the road to start levying proper taxes against the riverfolk, and even when he seems to realize that it's not your intention, he's still insistent on making it clear just _why_ that would be such a bad thing. 

"So, Brother Fendric," he says finally, huffing, "now that _that's_ cleared up, what's this you say about a prisoner? A cleric?"

In the interim, quite a crowd has gathered, some up on the hill with you, others watching from across the river.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

Niccolo brightens at the sight of the halfling 'Finally, some folk of proper size. Hullo my good fellow, as my friend says, we are no builders of roads.
We merely seek the unfortunate who is Fendric's brother in cloth.
Wondering if these folk could properly appreciate the _performing arts_, and even more so if there were any halfling _lasses_[ about, Niccolo dismounts and begins to stretch his legs.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 25, 2003)

[Sorry, I missed that, but even better!]

[Gather Information check: 13 +4 = 17]

Fendric, after carefully explaining that the current road barely brought his group not even half this far, explains the cause for their presence in the halfling community.

"Yes, our current mission, may the Gods Protect Us in completing it: The captain of Bethel's City Guard, Father Milos Premule, has been abducted following some recent upheaval in the capital, and we have reason to believe his captors, who we suspect are cultists of the Foe of All Good, brought him north, into the forests. Many of us were under his charge, as cleric guardsmen of Bethel, and we are here to rescue him.

Moreover, the source of this upheaval is still at large, and possibly in league with the cultists, or whoever the captors may be. His name is Sir Thedoric, and he was formerly a Knight of the Greater Kingdom, until he presumably fell. He's been sowing discontent in the hearts of many communities to the south, and I fear that it may have happened in Bethel at the time Father Premule has taken.

So, through sheer providence or dumb luck, whichever you prefer, we find ourselves here, in your community on the way to the forest. We appreciate your understanding. I might as well ask - is there anyone in need of healing? Would anyone like to hear a performance from Niccolo, our renowned bard? And finally, does anyone have any incense?"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

At Fendric's mention of incense, Noccoli makesa show of sniffing under his arms and grinning. He was a bit_ ripe _ after the ride, but still...


----------



## dpdx (Oct 25, 2003)

"It's for an _augury_, you silly man!" Fendric shoots back to Niccolo, laughing.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 26, 2003)

Osbourne doesn't have much comment on the subject of Thedoric -- "No one's been sowing discontent here"... 

As far as Premule is concerned, Lucian fills them in on a few more details, and a general consensus is that no one's come up-river recently: You left only a day after, and likely a much shorter trip, as the Heironeans know, and Nurthk can attest to from experience, transporting a prisoner through wildlands is very difficult, and risky, so they likely took one of the roads down to the coast, and then caught the river at the delta.

"Not to mention," Osbourne adds, "the trip upriver's slow -- with humans in the boat, at least one of whom won't be paddling, probably not much faster than horseback."

When you mention healing, and Niccolo, a young blonde halfling from the crowd responds. "No big injuries I've heard of, but I'm sure we'd love to hear a tune from Niccolo -- too bad he can't do a duet with--" Then his eyes light, and he turns, yelling across river. _"Hey Biddle!"_ then turns back, "you healingfolk are good at fighting deadfolk, right?" Then, turning around: _"Biddle! Hurry up!"_

A chubby middle-aged halfling is already halfway across the bridge, chugging along at the best pace he can seem to manage.

The crowd turns to watch, and wave him on. Suddenly, a young curly-haired woman turns back: "I have some incense!"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 26, 2003)

Looking from one of these halfligs to another, Niccolo waits to see what it is that they wish of him, or what they wish to share...

OoC:Still scanning the crowd for halfling _babes_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 26, 2003)

Fendric works extra hard at keeping track of the conversation, as fast as it goes between a village full of the wee folk.



			
				A young blonde halfling said:
			
		

> "You healingfolk are good at fighting deadfolk, right?"



Fendric nods quickly, smiling, to indicate in the affirmative. "Why, is there an undead problem you'd like us to deal with?"



			
				The young curly-headed halfling woman said:
			
		

> "I have some incense!"



"Wonderful! What might I trade you for it?"

Once the crowd's attention is turned to Biddle, Fendric moves closer to Niccolo. "I need your help. The extent of my familiarity with the land is that map that Aerda drew us to help with our deliveries of letters from Exantrius. Before I approach the Heironians, perhaps we should figure out a direction, even if it's just", Fendric indicates the river, "downstream."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 26, 2003)

> "Why, is there an undead problem you'd like us to deal with?"




Biddle arrives, nodding and puffing in response to your question.

"Yeah! Oh yeah! Caught one, or it caught me sort of, then I caught it. I was coming back from Zimmy's one night, and saw this big thing nosing around Emmalee's chicken-house, and at first I didn't know what it was so I started hollering and threw some stones at it. When it turned around I was just 'woah! ugly face!' and it started chasing me, chased me right into my house. Slammed the front door and it went right through, and my house was all drafty for days when we were getting it fixed, which wasn't so bad cause it helped air the smell. So it was chasing me, but I tricked it! I ran into my music room, and then ducked back through its legs and locked it in. _That_ one it couldn't just break through, cause I made it extra big and sound-proof so my wife Gilly couldn't yell at me while I was practicing. The lock's extra strong too, ever since Jack thought it would be funny to fill all my horns with slow-cheese."

"And Harvest Festival's in a week," adds a young man to the right, "and it's just not Harvest without Biddle playing."

"Thank you, Jack," Biddle adds, with a note of sarcasm. "But it's true, all my instruments are in there and I can't get at 'em, not to mention the smell's got Gilly staying with her brother."

"And the banging?"

"Oh, the banging stopped."

"Maybe it's dead, maybe it suffocated."

"It's dead already, it can't suffocate." He turns to Fendric -- "Can dead things suffocate?"

The group stops chirping, and looks to Fendric, waiting for an answer.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 26, 2003)

Fendric had been getting himself used to the pace of halfling conversation, and its twists and turns, and so when his time came, he was ready. He used his Temple homilies and beatifics to pace his conversation; some found it long-winded, but those who knew better would realize it gave him time to think in mid-sentence.

"Undead do not breathe, and thus cannot suffocate, may Pelor destroy them All anyway. However, some undead cannot tolerate the light of day, so if your music room has a window, it's possible that the Light may have vanquished him come next morning, the Radiant Light be Praised. It is more likely, however, that if it could not get out of your music room, Biddle, that instead it merely stayed there, rotting and stinking, Pelor Save Us All.

You did good to think of us, kind sirs. I believe we can rid you of this problem, The Holy Brilliance Willing. However, it begs a question - do you have no clerics of your own?"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 26, 2003)

Niccolo's face becomes a visage of horror at Biddle's story...al of those poor instruments!

'We must hurry forthwith and save those poor defenseless instruments! Egad, to think what some Ghoul or Zombie might be doing to them...come Fendric, we need to make haste and liberate them!'

Niccolo grows stern and determined, ready at a mment's notice to fly to Biddle's house and rescue those innocent instruments from the clutches of the _Undead_.

OoC: I hadn't developed Niccolo past 2nd until just now..he rocks. Invisibility, woohoo!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 26, 2003)

Nurthk pats his axe.

"Sounds like a more meaty recipient for my axe," he says with a grin.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 27, 2003)

Fendric sighed in exasperation. Planning their pursuit of the cultists could, no it would _have to_ wait. This, after all, was about _musical instruments_.

"Very well, then... Biddle, would you kindly lead us to your music room, so that we may rid you of this problem?"

As he mounted Sunray for the ride across town, he turned to look at the Heironians behind him, a look of apology settling upon his face. "This hopefully shouldn't take long... Pelor willing."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 27, 2003)

> "do you have no clerics of your own?"




"We've got the shrine," he points across the river, although if there's a shrine it just looks like another house, "and sometimes one'll come up from Noddington to bless who or what, but they're not the fighting sort anyway."

With Niccolo's exuberance, though, the halflings are quick to cheer you on toward the task. The Heironeans pull back some -- their intent is Premule, and they want the river to go unguarded for not even a moment. Eventually, they seem content to let Shavah and the Gammon brothers leave with you, while the others man the bridges and shores. With Hiritus, that would make you eight against one enemy... However, they're willing to listen to different proposals.

Once you've decided who goes where, Biddle leads you across the river, down to his little home near the North end of town. It's a nice place, as most of these places have appeared -- full of well-made furniture, decorated in a slightly peculiar but definitely tasteful fashion. It's hard to appreciate it, though, with the smell of decay that permeates the place -- not quite nauseating, but impossible to ignore.

He leads you back through to his music room, at the deepest part of the house, close to the heart of the hill, at this point. It lies just beyond his study, which is about 20 by 25 feet, lined with bookcases which are less than half filled with books, the other half being various knick-nacks and toys. The furniture, sporting in this room a theme of red with light blue criss-crossed stripes, takes up enough space to be problematic -- already, the low ceilings are a bit of a distraction for the taller folk. A little closet in the corner, he explains, is where he keeps his evening robes and the like.

He hands over the music key, which is so long and thick you could use it as a dagger, if you needed to, and waits in the doorway for the results of your attack.

A bit of a map:


```
ABCDE

      M
     +=+
1 +--| |
2 | C| | 
3 +=-+ ++
4 |     |
5 | * * |
6 ]     |
7 |* ** |
  +=----+

M = music room
C = closet
* = furniture

] & = are used to indicate doors.
```

What positions will you take? Are there any Heironeans you'd like to have or not have with you? What positions should they (and Hiritus) take? And then, what will be your plan of attack?


----------



## dpdx (Oct 27, 2003)

Fendric's nearly beside himself with apology after the Heironians _offer up reinforcements_!

"Absolutely not, may the Sun that Shines forbid! Nurthk, Niccolo, Hiritus and myself, only: _Everyone_ else watches the river. DO NOT forget what we are here for." Fendric looks pointedly at Niccolo during this last statement.

And with that, they're off to Biddle's. When they arrive, Fendric looks to Nurthk for a battle plan, but not without suggesting that the large half-orc take point, handing him Biddle's key for emphasis.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

OoC: Um...don't let the Gnome dictate policy...he is a _Gnome_,after all...

IC: Niccolo, glad to be in a _proper-sized house_ for once, wonders what Fendric has planned for the _Undead_ within.
Niccolo looks for a stout club, perhaps a tree limb. He will ask one of the Halflings for a cudgel, if possible, as he doubts that his rapier will do well against the Undead.

OoC: Niccolo will _Inspire Courage_ just prior to our group opening the Door.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 27, 2003)

The Gammons scuffle off doggedly to take up positions with the others, as does Shavah, though somewhat more indignantly.

The townsfolk are currently rounding up crossbows for your companions, so finding a cudgel isn't too difficult. You get the sense that you could ask for pretty much anything, and _someone_ here would have picked it up at _some_ point during their days.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

Addressing the Halflings, Niccolo says 'Oh Goode folk of this town, might you have a suit of mail, that I might gird myself for the coming battle with the _Undead_?'

OoC: Couldn't hurt...they just might have a _properly sized_ chain shirt...


----------



## dpdx (Oct 27, 2003)

[Doing my part not to let the gnome dictate policy. Hey, Nurthk! A little help here! ]

"It's okay, gentle people! Armor would merely interfere with his role, which is to _stay in the back_ and _cast helpful arcane magicks_! He's just teasing you, Pelor Save Us All; We'll trade after we take care of this."

Then, a little more softly, but more heated: "Ye gods, Niccolo! Do not take advantage! You've done nothing to earn it - yet. And you'd likely have to _give it back_ when we were finished at Biddle's, anyway." Fendric's mood, half scowling, half smiling, is growing more serious, but he can't bring himself to be angry with Niccolo. Instead, the cleric quickens Sunray's pace, so that his passenger cannot waste more time haggling with the townsfolk.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 28, 2003)

[ooc: Sorry about the wait, I usually get to the boards once per day.]

Nurthk accepts the key gladly, his grin becoming almost wicked in appearance.

"Hmm, in the way of a battle plan I can think of something simple but effective. I take point, go through the door, locate the over-ripe sack of meat and prevent its escape. Fendric, if you could be so kind as to block the exit to the music room, so if it does try to escape it'll be stuck between a cleric and an angry place. If it doesn't try to make a dash for it though feel free to send it cowering into a corner with those priestly talents of yours, make it easier for me to hack some massive chunks out of it. Niccolo, I suggest you play that music you play so well, certainly inpires me, and add some magics whenever you feel they'd help. Hiritus, you can follow me in if you wish, or stay by the door with Fendric, wherever you feel your help is more effective." Nurthk says, "Any questions?"

Nurthk slip the key into one of his pockets, and takes a firm grip of his axe.

_Feels good... kinda like old times._


----------



## dpdx (Oct 28, 2003)

Fendric nods his assent. "A most excellent plan! It's a shame I was not granted a spell to detect the presence of undead, understandable given my run of luck with it, but I believe I have one that will do the trick, Praise Pelor's Divine Provenance."

Fendric goes up to the door and casts Detect Evil. He moves aside, still concentrating on the spell, so that Nurthk can open it and go through.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 28, 2003)

Nurthk: Hiritus voices a compliment for your plan, and decides he'd prefer to go in with you, and stick to the door-side so he can back-up Fendric if necessary.

Fendric: You detect the presence of evil strongly behind the door -- immediately behind, in fact.

The map, as I would understand it right now:


```
ABCDE

1      U  
2     +D+
3  +--|N|
4  | C|H|
5  +D-+F+
6  |   n |
7  | * * |
8  D     |
9  |* ** |
   +=----+

M = music room
C = closet
* = furniture
D = door

N = Nurthk
H = Hiritus
F = Fendric
n = Niccolo

B = Biddle
```

The door is still closed, in case the new information alters your plan. Once you open the door, I'll need your initiatives and first actions.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 28, 2003)

Fendric breaks concentration on the Detect Evil spell, and informs his companions: "It's right behind the door, and it has a strong aura."

Fendric then casts _Bless_ on the group. (The party gets +1 to attacks and saves vs. fear, for the next 4 minutes.) If there's time, he'll pull out the small piece of parchment designed for the purpose and next cast _Shield of Faith_ on himself (making him AC 17 for the next 4 minutes).

[Fendric's initiative is 15 when we open the door. If the creature is undead, he'll use a turning attempt, otherwise he'll protect the doorway with his flail.]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

OoC: Um...dpdx, now that I can _finally_ wear some armor, my AC is 13 btw woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, 14 with being Small, you shoot me in the foot..Man!

I have already Inspired my companions as well.
I ALMOST took _Requiem_, ironic...Sleeping an Undead 
Oh well, I have _Cure Light Wounds_ to either heal companions or hurt the Undead if need, though I'd rather use it for the former.

IC: Ready, Niccolo will continue to _Inspire_ his companions until need dictates some other action.

OoC: Niccolo will cease and CLW any ally looking suitably injured as needed.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 29, 2003)

Nurthk will grit his teeth and unlock the door. Assuming Fendric told him the location of the evil presence he will carefully turn the doorknob, and if the door opens into the music room he'll then give it a savage kick, hoping the swinging door to strike the creature. He then will move into the room and enter melee with the creature, leaving space for Hiritus to enter and back him up.

If the door swings into the hallway Nurthk will get everyone to stand back before he opens it, he'll then bull rush the creature, trying to get it out of the doorway so Hiritus can get in and help.

[Str 18, BA +3, if it helps]


----------



## dpdx (Oct 29, 2003)

OOC: _That's why you're staying in the back, casting helpful arcane magicks. _


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 30, 2003)

*Round 1*

Bending down to turn the key, Nurthk realizes it was no lie about how heavy the lock was -- part of it's the odd angle you have to hold your arm at, but it takes a good deal of effort just to turn the thing. As the door swings open _(inward, btw)_ the creature is immediately visible, clawing around the corner.

Once Fendric sees the thing's skeletal face, hunched down and darting at Nurthk, he attempts to Turn Undead. The creature, however, appears unaffected.

Immiately it bites at Nurthk's throat, its canines pronounced, not quite fangs. _(Attack 23, 7 damage)_

As Nurthk turns and rams a shoulder into its gut, it tries to bite again, less effective this time. _(AoO, Attack 13, 10 damage)_ Arms flailing, it struggles to regain its balance, pushed back a few feet.

Hiritus follows, and with a swipe of his longsword timed at just the right beat of Niccolo's tune he manages to put the first slice into the thing.

Niccolo continues playing.

Entering into round 2, it's Fendric's initiative up first. Others can post actions if they don't expect them to change too much.


```
ABCDEF

   +------+
1  |    **|
2  | **  *|
3  D    * |
4  +-  U  |
5    D NH |
6     + +D|
7  +--| | |
8  | C|F| |
9  +D-+n+++
10 |     |
11 | * * |
12 D     |
13 |* ** |
   +=----+

M = music room
C = closet
* = furniture
D = door

B = biddle
```

_(Note: Remember, post rolls with actions even if you're not sure they're going to happen -- I made some guesses and did the missing ones on my end, and the modifiers wouldn't have really made a difference in this case, non-Fendric initiatives and the turning check, specifically, but still, I'd rather be working with your rolls.)_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 30, 2003)

Fendric notices the skeleton, and raising his holy symbol and incanting in Elvish, unleashes his third turning attempt of the day (he has two left): [Turning check: 8 +2 = 10 (Fendric can turn the skeleton if it is 4HD or below, or destroy it at 2HD or below); Turning damage:5 +5 = 10.]

After attempting to turn, Fendric takes a movement action to move up behind Nurthk.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 30, 2003)

Nurthk growls as blood flows from his neck into his shirt. He brings his axe to bear nonetheless, and though the first blow is a solid one, he loses his footing during the followup attack and hacks a chunk out of a nearby piece of furniture.

initiative: rolled 15 + 2 = 17

attack rolls:
1st: rolled 19 + 5 = 24 (damage: rolled 4 + 4 = 8)
2nd: rolled 2 + 5 = 7 (miss)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 30, 2003)

> Fendric can turn the skeleton if




Now that you have a clearer view of it, it's hardly a skeleton -- there's still a load of musculature attached, most of it, it would seem. Still, there is no skin, and the face is blank of flesh except for two strips of meet holding the jaw -- the source of much pain to Nurthk thus far.

*Round 2*

Nurthk's first blow lands heavy and true, cutting a large gash through the meat on the creature's chest. An ugly screech echoes across the room as it scrapes bone, although it barely seems to take notice.

Fendric's second turning attempt rouses a howl of contempt from the creature, but it seems otherwise unbothered. Its bony fingertips lash out -- one scratches across Nurthk's face _(Attack 21, Damage 3, Fort DC 17 vs Paralysis for 2 rounds.)_.

At the same time, it reaches at Hiritus, sneaking its claws into his gut just under the holy symbol, then snapping its teeth just in front of the young man's face. He shudders, but recovers.

Nurthk can see Hiritus' eyes light up with rage at this attack. He transfers his longsword to his shield hand clumsily, but less clumsy is the grip he takes across the creature's throat. A sizzling sound is faintly audible under the thing's shrieking response just before the young acolyte lets go. It reels for a moment, then recovers its ground.

Apparently conscious of Fendric at the edge, Hiritus steps a little further away from the door to help make room.

Niccolo's music continues, and he notices that Biddle's foot is tapping along with it as he watches the fight eagerly.

Nurthk's initiative up next, then Fendric. _(I'm taking the posted initiative, because you know, why not?)_ Also, if anyone happens to have Knowledge (Undead), make a check now.


```
ABCDEF

   +------+
1  |    **|
2  | **  *|
3  D    * |
4  +-  UH |
5    D N  |
6     +F+D|
7  +--| | |
8  | C| | |
9  +D-+n+++
10 |     |
11 | * * |
12 B     |
13 |* ** |
   +=----+

M = music room
C = closet
* = furniture
D = door

B = biddle
```

_(OOC - It took me too edits to include the map. The first edit, I updated the map in my text file but never cut and pasted. Sometimes I'm really impressed with myself.)_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 30, 2003)

Fendric is mildly fascinated that the creature doesn't respond to turning, but not so much that the young acolyte is out of options. Fendric prepares a Cure Light Wounds spell [Spontaneous Casting: Summon Monster I -> Cure Light Wounds (7 +5 = 12 points 'healed')], then takes a 5' step to where Hiritus stood before, and touches the creature with it [Touch Attack: 12 +3 = 15 vs. monster's touch AC], hoping to focus positive energy on the negative creature.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 31, 2003)

Nurthk shudders and his motion slows for a brief second, but he picks up speed again to attack.

fort save: rolled 14 + 3 = 17 vs. DC 17

Nurthk continues his assault on the creature, now bleeding from a cut not far under his eye.

1st attack: rolled 10 + 5 = 15 (damage: rolled 7 + 4 = 11)
2nd attack: rolled 20 + 5 = 25 (confirm: rolled 17 + 5 = 22) (damage: rolled 3, 3, 2 + 6 = 14)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 31, 2003)

*Round 3*

Nurthk's two attacks dig deep into the thing, leaving long strips of meat dangling from bone. It seems not to notice, or at least care -- however, as Fendric administers Pelor's blessing, it shrieks in pain.

It pulls back, buckling in apparent pain, and then, inexplicably, flames begin to shoot forth along its spine. In short time most of its flesh is consumed -- it staggers for a moment, then drops into a heaping mass, still alight and smouldering.

Hiritus moves forward and begins stomping out the flames before they can do much damage to the room. There's a large black splotch on the ceiling, and the rug directly beneath the creature has been burned through entirely, but nothing in the room actually catches. In short time, the flames are out, and Biddle comes forth, clapping.

"My goodness! What a show that was! In your debt, I am, in your debt!"

Unconcerned about the hole in the rug, he goes about checking to make sure all of his instruments are still whole -- untouched by heat or by this thing during its month-long stay.

_(And as quickly as that, *XP:*

*Nurthk: 1440
Fendric: 970
Niccolo: 920*)_


----------



## dpdx (Oct 31, 2003)

While Hiritus stomps out the flames, Fendric wastes no time in casting Cure Moderate to Nurthk: [Spontaneous Casting: Hold Person -> Cure Moderate: 3 + 4 +5 = 12 points healed.] If that doesn't heal him completely, Fendric will cast Cure Moderate again [Spontaneous Casting: Silence -> Cure Moderate: 3 + 2 +5= 10]. (_Festy Dog, you're going to have to tell me if/when you're healed._)

As he heals the fighter, he praises him. "You, sir, are indeed a warrior without peer. Pelor and St. Cuthbert Bless You to the Firmaments. Now let's get back to the rest of our troupe, and see if this fine town can't feed us a proper meal. Biddle? You mentioned you are in our debt. Might we be able to collect on part of that for a proper meal for ourselves and our comrades? I've heard that your folk are culinary artists nonpareil, and nothing sounds better. Oh, and I trust you can clean up here? I wouldn't want to destroy anything inadvertently, Pelor forbid..."

Fendric will help Nurthk to his feet after he has been healed.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

OoC:Ack, edged out again! Oh, dpdx, you rascally man, I shall have to start linking songs that I write for this game to get those bonus XPs!

Oh, and I have CLW as well, in case you don't always want to/have the option of using yours. Gotta love those bards, er I mean, musicians-types...


IC: Niccolo ceases his song and turns to thopse clustered behind/outside (or just Biddle, if he is alone in watching). 'Well! the _Company of the White Owl_ has defeated this Foul and Evil Fiend from the deepest pits of the Netherworld...I feel a _Verse_ is in order...

_ 'Though Fear may grip round heroes Heart,
and dread upon your mind,tricks play,
Keep Courage and Faith your companions from the start,
and Evil will you defeat this day'_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 31, 2003)

"In your debt, indeed! Here, I have something you might like in here, ah, Niccolo is it?" He scuttles off, and there's the sound of loud shuffling, things falling -- as careless as this fellow seems, it's hard to imagine how his place stays so organized.

"Here we go!" He returns, cradling in his arms a rather nice violin with a deep cherry polish. "One step toward my gratitude, I hope. It's a good piece, elven make, but I'm sure if you put some gnomish strings on here it would sound like you'd want it."

He turns to Fendric: "As for food and stuff, it's not dear here, and we believe in hospitality towards guests. Truth is all you had to do was set foot in this town to be well fed -- I'd be surprised if nobody's brought your friends outside a toastie already! Anyway, I'll talk to Gilly and see if I can get her to get her sister to take a break for the evening and get you four something special ready... I doubt she could feed your whole band, but like I said, I don't know of a soul in this village who'd let 'em go hungry. And anyway you're not really all the same group now, are you? I mean, you're not lawpriests, and they all are, and they're all out there, and you're all in here. So thanking you separately won't be such an odd thing then, will it?"

"Anyway, if you see anything you want or need around town, or have any requests, just ask, there's plenty here we can spare, and I can't even tell you how much this room is worth to me. Thought I'd have to wait til solstice to see it back in my hands!"

With that, he runs off for a dustpan, and begins the dirty work of scraping clean his floor.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

Niccolo takes to offered Violin with reverence, turning it this way and that. Flustered and unsure of what to say, he merely grins and then seems to frown a bit...Among his Folk, _Gift-Givings_ werer a mutual thing, now what would this cordial fellow have use of that the (rather oppr, truth be known) Gnome might have...A thought suddenly poppoed into Niccolo's head, and he went to his pack and retrieved a small silk scarf that he had made from the silk not used in the _White Owl Banner_, casting _Mending_ on it quickly, his smile broadening as the few stitches not finished quickly set themselves right.
Turning to Biddle, Niccolo says 'Why, Good Sir, among my Folk, Gifts are given in pairs, thus one is always free to give another, as the score is even, if you get my drift. While I have nothing as fine as this lovely instrument, I do have something that is dear to me. This Scarf I made from the same silk that I used to create our Banner. I had hoped to give it to Sir Exantrius, as an Knight needs a proper Hankerchief, for one never knows when a Damsel might have need of it, and a Knight should always be prepared I feel that a sensible man has perhaps more use for it, and I would that you have this, humble though it may be. Oh, and it's not been broken in yet, though I hope it is a long time before you catch a cold or some such and have need.' Niccolo grins, having interjected a very silly _Gnomish_ end statement, lest he tear up at the thought of Sir Exantrius.' As well, I do hope you might like to play a bit before supper, or after...perhaps some of your neighbors as well? It has been so long since I have been able to play with others, and I have a couple of compositions that I have finished recently, simple and happy things that would do well as the set for a jig or two...'


----------



## dpdx (Nov 1, 2003)

Biddle said:
			
		

> "As for food and stuff, it's not dear here, and we believe in hospitality towards guests. Truth is all you had to do was set foot in this town to be well fed -- I'd be surprised if nobody's brought your friends outside a toastie already! Anyway, I'll talk to Gilly and see if I can get her to get her sister to take a break for the evening and get you four something special ready... I doubt she could feed your whole band, but like I said, I don't know of a soul in this village who'd let 'em go hungry. And anyway you're not really all the same group now, are you? I mean, you're not lawpriests, and they all are, and they're all out there, and you're all in here. So thanking you separately won't be such an odd thing then, will it?"
> 
> "Anyway, if you see anything you want or need around town, or have any requests, just ask, there's plenty here we can spare, and I can't even tell you how much this room is worth to me. Thought I'd have to wait til solstice to see it back in my hands!"



Fendric smiles at the halfling. (A noble soul, indeed. He should be chieftain of this village.) "I hope not. Actually, Hiritus and I both are, what would you call it, 'sunpriests.' Worshippers and acolytes of Pelor, the Radiant Light, as was Sir Exantrius, the man who brought us together before he was called back to his God. I deeply appreciate your generosity, and feel terrible to even make requests, may Pelor forgive me, but anything you saw fit to help us with would be much blessed, and seriously appreciated. I only regret that no one has need of my healing skills. I fear I have nothing else to offer."



> With that, he runs off for a dustpan, and begins the dirty work of scraping clean his floor.



"A shame Aerda wasn't here, the Light bless him. He'd be able to sort this out with a few cantrips."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

Niccolo perks up, offering 'I am able to use the magics of which you speak, I think, Fendric.I shall go and help, I think.'

OoC:I can Prestidigitate, Mage Hand and cast Mending as well. That should help a bit.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 1, 2003)

"And I can properly operate a scrub brush, if one were to be found. You are truly noble, my friend."

Following Niccolo, Fendric collects any embers he can with his hands into his shield, for deposit outside.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 1, 2003)

Biddle takes the scarf, clearly humbled. "Having the room back is gift enough, I'd say, but if you'd like me to have your Knight's handkerchief, it's no place of mine to refuse. I promise to keep it in the spirit it was made, and wear it always honorably." He tosses it around his neck, a little jauntily, but he stands with a certain look of dignity as well.

At first he has some objection to taking your help with the mess, but once he realizes _magic_ will be involved he finds it impossible to refuse -- after the first _mage hand_, he runs to call some neighbors in to get a look at the show.

One of them, you'll notice, happens to be carrying the chain shirt you requested. "I guess I dug it up too late... If it's still good to you, you can have it, 'cause I've no use for it. Was my granda's when he was a docksman down in Pelly Hill, but I don't think he ever used it, neither."

Once the mess is cleaned up, Biddle pulls Fendric aside, quietly.

"Now I hope it's no embarrassment to you, but I know it's not often that a holy man asks for a reward... I'm guessing from that you're a bit under-equipped, and for something big, too? I don't know how much we have that'll do folk your size much good, but I can talk to Ozzy, and I don't think he'd faint at opening the town coffers for your cause. So don't feel afraid to ask for anything, and if there's anyone here who thinks low of you for, I'll give 'em a talk and sort thing out." He reaches up and claps you on the shoulder with a fatherly sort of affection.

Meanwhile the room has become a cleaning _party_ of sorts, with the new guests chipping in their parts to scrub out the bits of flesh and bone from the room, once their manners catch up with them. There's plenty of joking and complaining about the smell, but really, the burnt smell which now permeates is far less unpleasant than what the thing had when it was moving.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 1, 2003)

[_OOC: I'm guessing that Nurthk only took damage from the first and last blows, so the first Cure Moderate should have brought him back to full, or close to._]

Fendric, deeply humbled, reaches within himself to form the words, sometimes stumbling between thoughts: 

"But we did what I hope anyone of character would do... The clerics always taught us that vanquishing evil is its own reward... If this creature had any wealth to it whatsoever instead of just burning up in your music room, I'd feel no guilt in taking that... I don't mean to come across as ascetic, Pelor forgive me, but I didn't expect a material reward... I've been looking for better armor than what I have on [_OOC: that'd be studded leather_], perhaps even something like your townspeople found for Niccolo, if you had such for my size sitting around anywhere, I'd gladly rid your closet of it. And I had asked for incense a while ago, so I could cast auguries... If you had a weaponsmith hereabouts, I should like to peruse his stock, but I'd gladly pay what I could for that... And we're running out of trail rations... But that's too much to ask for, please forgive me... As I mentioned, whatever you saw fit to do for us would be more than enough reward."

Fendric looks at Biddle with reverence, and then goes back to helping to clean the music room.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 1, 2003)

Nurthk chuckles.



> _Originally posted by dpdx_
> "You, sir, are indeed a warrior without peer. Pelor and St. Cuthbert Bless You to the Firmaments. Now let's get back to the rest of our troupe, and see if this fine town can't feed us a proper meal."
> 
> Fendric will help Nurthk to his feet after he has been healed.




[ooc: The first spell did the job fine. ]

Nurthk chuckles, glad for the assistance.

"Just happy do protect those who need it, but a meal certainly wouldn't go astray, smiting evil can make a man hungry," he says, quite jovial after the group's victory.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

Niccolo, thinking it Yule, with so many presents about, finds himself at a loss for proper Gift-Exchanges...Drat.

Once Biddle calls the others over to get a look at _the show_. Niccolo puts on a grin and uses his _Gnome-Given Talents_ of sound and light <Ghost Sounds and Dancing Lights> to entertain them, little colored balls zipping about the room and a trumpet fanfare to accompany.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 4, 2003)

Once everything is cleaned up and the show is over, most of the halflings head off -- not a bad idea, considering the smell. Biddle tells you he'll be off to talk with Gilly -- he'll come and find you outside once supper is on.

Outside, the Heironeans have assumed a variety of positions over and around the river -- some hidden, some not so well. There's been no one suspicious on the river, and no one at all who's come up farther than the town -- according to the halflings, there is another settlement just upriver a bit, but a much smaller one and technically part of the same town. Then, it's nothing until the "Harvestfolk" -- what they call the cult of Wee Jas, it seems.

Fendric's incense is bought shortly. The young woman curtsies politely to you, then runs off giggling -- as far as you can tell, running off giggling is the local way of saying "goodbye." 

Supper comes soon enough, and there is little to want in quality or quantity. Biddle introduces Gilly, and her sister, Ella. It seems they've grossly overestimated the appetites of bigger folk -- there's more here than even Nurthk's stomach could hold. Gilly offers to take some out to the river, "in case your friends have any room left by now."

As night begins to fill the sky, there is still no sign of Premule or his captors, but there are at least plenty of folk willing to share with you a nice place to rest, with amenities rarely seen in even the finest human dwellings.

_(Again, feel free to backtrack if there's anything you want to address / go into more depth with during the day. Otherwise, what are your plans for the night? Watch order, et cetera?_


----------



## dpdx (Nov 4, 2003)

*A busy little cleric*

Fendric accepts the incense gratefully, but before he can thank the person who gave it to him, she skitters off, giggling. "Pelor Bless You, my dear!", he calls after the small woman.

Fendric enjoys his meal, which he shares with Shavah, and is full in short order. 

After conferring with the Heironeans, Fendric goes off to a place where the incense won't bother anybody (and he can get a little privacy), and converts the last of his orisons to heal himself of any remaining damage from the snakebites. He then sets down with quill, vial, and parchment, burns a good amount of the incense (but not all) in offering to his Diety, and commits his remaining Cure Moderate spell to scroll.

[Scroll, of _Cure Moderate Wounds_ (heals 2d8 +5, per a 5th-level cleric, which Fendric is when he casts Healing spells): 125 gp worth of material components, 6 hours to prepare, costing 10 XP.]

By nightfall, which it is when he is finished, Fendric stashes the last of his incense for the morning, when he can cast an augury, and returns to the river to enter trance. Fendric will take the last guard shift, if it's all right with the others.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 5, 2003)

Nurthk takes the middle shift, remaining quiet and thoughtful throughout the evening.

_I wonder... maybe pausing the journey to sate my thirst for battle has lost us time in the pursuit of Premule. Hmm, if they'd passed this point the halflings would know, unless they passed during nightfall, but then... hmm..._


----------



## Uriel (Nov 5, 2003)

Niccolo will take whatever shift is needed, should he be required. He will also sit up a bit and polish his new Violin and his new male shirt.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 5, 2003)

> He will also sit up a bit and polish his new Violin and his new male shirt.




_(BTW, in case it wasn't clear enough, that Violin is masterwork, and that chain shirt is non-gendered.  

And dp, just for the record -- mainly my own, so I don't accidentally do it twice or something -- I've accounted for the scroll's *XP -10* in the OOC thread.)_

The night passes without event, for the most part... Daybreak arrives, and only Fendric and a few others are awake. Shavah is in the midst of relating a story which is perhaps too familiar -- of watching her childhood friends grow up so quickly, settling down with children of their own before she had even come of age -- when you catch sight of a boat coming upstream, sticking to the west side. 

It looks too small to be carrying any prisoners, unless the prisoner is unguarded -- but when it docks, quite a ways downstream, you can see it being unloaded of something. It does appear to be halflings involved, and whatever is unloaded is smaller than them -- still, there's an aire of secrecy about it which is hard to ignore.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 6, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(BTW, in case it wasn't clear enough, that Violin is masterwork, and that chain shirt is non-gendered.
> 
> _



_

OoC:Woohoo, now I have 2 master-worked elven violins!
Um,yeah, typo...Odd, in another thread I wrote femail....Ahem._


----------



## dpdx (Nov 7, 2003)

[_Thanks, GP. Wonder why I didn't get a notification that this thread had been posted to. Oh, well._]

Fendric relates as well as he can to Shavah, having joined the church while still extremely young, even for a half-elf. As he's listening, he sees the boat, and points it out to Shavah. "I wonder what they're unloading. We should investigate," he suggests to her.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 8, 2003)

Furgus, a halfling with an open smile to match his bimples, moved the tunic hee was wearing to the side so as not to get in the way as he kreened his neck around the corner of the small building to get a better idae of what the fuss at the dock was all about. The light linen tunic matched the color of shadows that the building through almost perfectly and by design. Noting the peoples interest in the boat he shakes his head. _If they had wanted it secret they should not do it where it can be seen... or disquise it in some fassion. Amatures!_ He's almost ashamed of the halflings doing the work, trying to be secretive, but infact drawing more attention to them selves. He then smiles. Well, if they had been better then he himself would not have noticed!

Staying in the shadows with practiced ease, he attempts to get closer for a better view, but stay hidden from those eyes that the other halflings have seem to have attracted.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 8, 2003)

"Pssst! Niccolo! Wake up! Come here!"

Fendric, visually trying not to present a profile to the docksmen below, tries to rouse his friend as quietly as possible.

Pointing at the bank where the unloading is happening: "See those boxes? How far away would you have to be to make one of them spill onto the ground with a cleaning cantrip?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 8, 2003)

_(Note on distance: The figures you can see are 50 to 60 yards downstream from you.)_

Shavah considers her own options for a moment. "I could send a _light_ down on them, maybe with a crossbow bolt... I don't know how well I could throw something that far. But then, I'd worry about hitting someone -- for all we know they're friendly."

Still, she has a crossbow bolt ready, waiting Fendric's advice.

Furgus: From your nearer vantage point, you have clearer sight of what's being unloaded -- one package, almost the size of a halfling on its own, which appears particularly heavy and cumbersome, shifting around loosely under its leather wrapping, and then a few smaller, more solid looking things, wrapped in parchment. Also not visible from the bridge, but from your position, is a dog in the corner of the boat, curled up and trying to sleep despite all the shuffling around it.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 9, 2003)

(Having been awakened), Niccolo rubs the sleep from his eyes and peers at the scene <Spot roll 16+ 5=22>.

Answering Fendric's persistant question while hiding < Roll11+8=19>, he says 'A _Prestidigitation_ is a very close thing, unfortunately, 10 feet or so.However, I can di a few other things that I haven't mentioned before, like become _Invisible_ and put folks to _Sleep_.If it is small enough <5 pounds>, I could use a _Mage Hand_ to upset it, from 35 feet or so away...'


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 9, 2003)

Nurthk grumbles, mutters something in his sleep and rolls over.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 9, 2003)

"Oh, well, something that size, the box alone would weigh more than five pounds. So, Shavah, you think they might be friendly? Let's pay them a visit. After all, they're halflings, right? They can't _not_ talk to us, can they?"

Fendric, upon hearing no opposition, will get up, and walk cautiously down to the bank, making no sudden movements.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 9, 2003)

_Humm, now what are they doing?_ Furgus thinks as he moves closer still. _NIce doggy, stay asleep doggie!_


----------



## Uriel (Nov 9, 2003)

Niccolo asks Fendric quietly 'Do you think that we should wake Nurthk,as well? He is a boon in a scrap, and we don't know what's gonna happen down there...'


----------



## dpdx (Nov 9, 2003)

"That's an excellent idea, Niccolo. We should wake Hiritus, as well. Shavah can cover us with her crossbow from here, Praise Pelor. So, who wants to wake him?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 10, 2003)

Nurthk growls in his sleep, and scowls at something in a dream.

"...giants..." he murmurs.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 10, 2003)

Fendric talks quietly. "Oh, okay... You two get Hiritus, and a few of the guardsmen, if you can do it quietly, and explain to them that we're going to investigate that business on the bank. I'll wake Nurthk, may Pelor protect me... Oh. Shavah? See if any of your compatriots have prayed for True Seeing..."

Fendric quietly moves over to where Nurthk is sleeping, and gently shakes him awake. "Easy, friend... Some business on the bank down there that looks interesting. Can you put your armor on quietly?"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Niccolo nods and does as requested, though he could just kick himself for not buying a crossbow back in the City. Oh well, his sling would have to do for now...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 10, 2003)

Nurthk wakes up groggily, looking around until he fixes on Fendric's form. He nods in reply to Fendric's question and silently as possible goes about donning his chain shirt. Once armed he follows the priest out to assess the situation.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 10, 2003)

Getting closer to the barge, or boat, Furgus smiles at his success. _These Nim must be pretty ingrosed in their task to not even try to hear me... and the dog, just lazy!_ He twirls a dagger apsently from his sheath and back again, a blush rising to his face. _The shine of the blade could give me a way! My brother always said that my flashyness would get the better of me!_. He takes a closer look at the larger of the bags and notes the iregularities in it's shape and size. _Is it a body? and if so, is it alove?!_ 

His attention to the other bags, smaller and heavy looking brings a smile to his face. _I may not be able to get that big bag, but perhaps I can get in close to get a peak of what's in one of those smaller ones._

The stealthy little man moves forward, even closer, trying to time his snatch of a smaller bag when the workers backs are to him. 









*OOC:*


I'm not sure how you do rolls, but this time I rolled for him, incase you needed it: Hide: 25 Move Silently: 24 Slight of Hand: 21. If not then he had +15 to hide, +13 to Move Silently, and +11 to Slight of Hand


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 10, 2003)

_(OOC - Mith, players do their own rolls, so I'll take yours. The other PCs should roll spot checks at this point, although they can do that privately if they like, since they'll know success or failure, and are the only ones who'd need that info.)_

Fendric/Nurthk/Niccolo: As you get closer, you can make out pretty much what Furgus has seen. During that period of time, they've piled up what they've brought, (five packages in total, including the big one) and are currently trying to pester the dog awake.

Furgus: You manage to snatch one of the smaller packages from atop the big one. Once you're back a bit to open it and peek, you see that it's a necklace bearing the Horn of Yondalla, with smaller beads depicting food and wealth "pouring out" across the chain.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 10, 2003)

Fendric assists Nurthk with his chain shirt, then walks with him and the rest of the group.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 10, 2003)

[Spot check: 8 +4 =12.]

Fendric, curious as ever, walks even more purposefully now toward the dock, specifically, toward the big box/bag. As he gets within 20' or so, trusting that his companions are covering him, he steps out and greets the people on the dock.

[Diplomacy check: 12 +4 = 16.]

"Pleasant morning to you. I'm Brother Fendric. As you might be aware, we're monitoring all river traffic for the presence of a knight of Heironeous, who was recently kidnapped and taken upriver? Might we ask 'what's in the bag?'"

By now it's clear which bag he means, as his shield hand is on the big one.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

<Spot total 14>

Just before Fendric steps out, Niccolo casts _Invisibility_ upon himself[/I], staying out of sight even if her were visable (in case it wears off), ready with a _Sleep_ or some other spell.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 11, 2003)

Spot check: 20

Nurthk yawns as he follows the others, and simply leans on his axe as he watches Fendric do the talking.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 11, 2003)

Furgus looks closer at the beads to see what they are made of, what type of craftmanship, and to see if there are any insignias to say who the jewler was. From this information, he tries to figure out exactly how much it's worth. _Why store such a small item in a bag of it's own?  There has to be more to this then just... well this!_ he thinks, barely taking the time to notice some others approaching the dock. He strains an ear to hear what's being said. With his proximity, it's not hard. _Well, now you've done it. Attracted attention to yourselves. What do you got to say for your selves?_ the hidden halfling thinks as he smirks at the new development.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 12, 2003)

The halfling looks up at Fendric, obviously nervous. "Oh, ah, just some late night shipments coming in, you know."

Meanwhile, the dog is up and sniffing confusedly over by Niccolo.

Fendric: With your hand on the package, you can feel a sort of bumpy texture beneath it, and a good deal of give, like chainmail.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 12, 2003)

[Gather information check: 17 +4 = 21.]

Fendric smiles mischievously. Unfortunately for the poor halfling longshoreman, that was the right answer, just shady and mysterious enough to elicit suspicion from a halfbreed acolyte of the Sun God who's looking for any excuse to pump him for any bit of information. In fact, when Fendric's through with him, he might be fit for the clergy himself.

"Ah. Then, of course, you swear on pain of eventual reincarnation as a dung beetle that you are hiding no bodies, dead or alive; that you are not a polymorphed servant of the Foe of all Good, masquerading as fine upstanding citizens of the halfling community; nor are you polymorphing important prisoners as cute little hounds, Pelor Forgive You, and that not only will you let us look in the BIG bag to confirm your story, but you will also willingly submit to a Zone of Truth and tell us absolutely everything and everyone you encountered down the river, especially if they were cultists, or the aforementioned important prisoner!

Like I said, we're investigating all upriver and downriver traffic for some one we believe the Cult of the Enemy have taken prisoner. He is an important cleric of Heironeous, probably THE most important cleric of Heironeous in the land. So if you saw anyone bound and gagged in a boat, for example, you REALLY want to tell us, because, well, we're on a mission for the Crown, two Churches, and the Order of Radiant Knights, and those are people you REALLY want on your side, may the Light Protect and Keep them All.

I want people on my side, don't YOU want some people on your side*?

So tell us everything, and don't skip a bit!"

[*_this line brought to you by the church of Ralphie May_.]


----------



## Uriel (Nov 12, 2003)

Standing nearby _Invisible_, Niccolo stares open-mouthed at the Soliliquey that ushers forth from Fendric's mouth.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 12, 2003)

The little man in front of you stands wide-eyed -- his partner does, too, at first, but then something seems to click and he starts giggling, and goes to try and get the dog back under control.

"No, we're not poy...poly... whateverthings. And we didn't see any bigfolk on the river, and we were looking, Ozzy told us to. We just went down to Goodnock a little late to pick up, well, it's s'posed to be a surprise is all. I promised Ozzy we wouldn't show ya."

He seems genuinely intimidated, although it may just be a clever ruse. Still, if he _has_ polymorphed that important prisoner into a hound, then Father Premule is currently taking a healthy sniff at your bum.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 12, 2003)

Fendric's smile grows wider, if possible. "Okay, then. We won't look in the BIG bag, but you might want to _be careful_, as it's dark, cultists may already be in town, and you wouldn't want to have them running off with your things and using them for _evil_, Gods Help Us All. 

But do you mean to tell me that there were NO other boats on the river, let alone that contained, um, 'bigfolk'? How about on shore, or in Goodnob, er, nock? Didn't float past any human sacrifice ceremonies, torture sessions, or anything else evil, Pelor Smite Them? Didn't notice some poor servant of good getting assaulted in the next town? Small woodland creatures, dismembered, floating in the water? You're our eyes and ears, so if you see something, or even remember something, your God is counting on you to tell Ozzy or one of us RIGHT AWAY. The Fate of the Realm depends on it."

Fendric pets "Father Premule," and smiles back at the docksmen. "Anyway, you've been very helpful, and I wish to say a Blessing tonight to the Radiant Light in your names, and put a good word in with Ozzy. Which names should I say have been helpful?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2003)

*the evening before, just outside of town*

the solitary traveller tops the rise as the sun settles behind the far horizon. He stops. He had met the short folk on his travells, but never had he seen any of their villages, as what lies ahead must surely be. He settles down on his haunches and draws out his pipe, but doesn't light it, while he considers what lies ahead.

Small houses, some even built into the hills, cluster around the gentle river, itself crosses by several cobbled bridges and travelled by the occasional lantern lit boats. Small folk move around the houses and gardens, as do a few others. It all looks peacful enough. Inviting even. Except for the men obviously watching the river.

He doesn't need to go in. He still has several days food. But he has heard about the culinary skills of these people and and even from here he can catch the fail smelll of cooking. A good meal wouldn't go amiss. Automatically his hand strays to his pouch, touching it lightly. But he doesn't need to this time and he smiles as he remembers. The last few weeks have been good, his recorder has been well received. He has enough coin.

Tomorrow. He will head into town tomorrow. He has had a few unfortunate experience with towns folk suspicious of after dark arrivals. But he really would like a hot breakfast for a change. With that decided he withdraws back into some nearby trees and settles down to sleep.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 13, 2003)

Nurthk yawns and gazes at the dog.

"Hey there doggy," he says and yawns again.

He scratches himself then looks sleepy-eyed at all the cargo being unloaded.

_I'm guessing these aren't the people we're looking for..._


----------



## Uriel (Nov 13, 2003)

Niccolo quietly rolls his eyes once more at Fendric's odd ramblings. Maybe his friend had been riding in the sun for too long, or perhaps he needed the attentions of a winsome Lass...
Niccolo wondered if Priests of Pelor (may his stick-in-the-mud-self-never-grow-dim) were allowed to ,shall we say, _frolic_ with fair maids at all?
Hmm...


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2003)

*Outside of town, night.*

"ZZZZZZ"

_Hummm ... pigs knuckles ..._

"ZZZZZZ"


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 13, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Furgus got a 21 on his appraise check to see what value the necklace he has is worth. By the way, is it sized to a 'big folk' or a regular person?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 14, 2003)

Furgus: Based on the quality of the silver and the craftsmanship, you'd guess the necklace was worth around 50 gp.

Fendric: "My name's Sam, Sam Barro. An' that's Darden Knuckles." The other halfling nods politely in confirmation, having composed himself more politely. "Anyway, there was another pair of halflings docking when we reached Goodnock, but that's all I've seen."

_(OOC - Fast forward to morning at this point, unless Furgus wants to introduce himself during the night. By sun-up, the night remains uneventful.)_


----------



## dpdx (Nov 14, 2003)

"Very well. Carry on, and thank you for your cooperation."

Fendric returns to where he was with Shavah and explains to her what happened.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 14, 2003)

Shavah nods, and takes a sip of mild apple-beer left by the halflings earlier. "Can't say I'm surprised... It would be just like these folk to go and do something _totally suspicious,_ just because we're here to be confused by it."

Another sip.

"Cute dog, though."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2003)

Niccolo twiddles his _Invisible_ thumbs.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 16, 2003)

"Well, yes, but here's the zenith: When I asked Sam and Darden to tell us what was going on, they replied that Ozzy had specifically asked them not to tell 'you,' and I'm not sure if 'you' means, us all, or specifically, me..."

Fendric nibbled on some leftover chicken, and a crust of bread. It felt good to have actual food, even leftover, and the community of hobbits could put the Temple's finest cooks to shame...

"Anyway, it would seem that the way to Goodnock is safe, if we reached it before the cultists. I'm having much trouble deciding if we should go downriver, presumably to meet them and take the fight to them, or go upriver, to see if we can reach their destination before they do. I have decided, therefore, to enlist the help of the Radiant Light with an _augury_. If you'll excuse me..."

Fendric goes off to the place where he composed his scroll, sets a measure of incense upon the ground, and lights it. Taking out his holy symbol, he settles himself and enters prayer:

_Pelor, Radiant Light, Giver of Life and Warmth, your humble servant, Fendric, entreats thee for guidance:_ We seek to find and defeat the servants of Nerull, who we believe have captured Father Premule, and wish to do him harm. Would traveling to Goodnock bring us a chance of meeting these foul beings sooner than if we waited here? _Weal or woe?_"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 16, 2003)

Once the party's done questioning the halflings, Nurthk goes back to sleep.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 17, 2003)

Furgus shrugs and places the necklace around his neck. He's not relegious, by any means, but since he took it, he may as well show his respect by wearing it. He looks down at it and then smiles at himself and tucks it under his shirt. No reason to advertise that he had taken it. 

Seeing that the halflings seem to have escaped any retredution, Furgus decides to follow them any way... after the other big folk decide to leave them to what they will. 'gifts' they had said. Wondering what that ment, he follows them to get a better understanding. If it seems that everything is on the up and up, Furgus will then return to the inn the other 'big' people seem to be staying. 

Upon entering, the he smiles at seeing the others there. His clothing does not stand out from the others in the room, really. Other then the array of hidden daggers about his person, he could pass for a local, which was good, since he did not want to be considered anything else, at the moment.

He moves to the bar, checks his pouch and sighs. He then orders some bread and turns to watch the others in the room, a smile playing accross his face, almost a smirk.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 18, 2003)

Morning comes. You're offered to make use of the facilities at Laddin's, the local inn / tavern / traveler's rest, which include _baths_, of all the niceties, although it's a tough fit in the tub for Fendric, and especially Nurthk.

Once your morning business is done, you return to find the bar fully decorated with beads and gnomish candles -- Furgus is there to witness the whole messy transformation, and enlisted to help out.

The halflings from last night are there, along with Osbourne, and what appear to be the very same packages, now wrapped more carefully.

Ozzy quiets the crowd with a raised finger -- and that does take a while -- and begins a sort of ceremonial oration.

"It's a tradition, in these parts, that strangers and travelers should be greeted with gifts and hospitality, that when they move on the world entire will hear well of us. That's an old tradition, and one it's been too long since we've met bigfolk with -- so when you came, I greeted you with interrogation, and instead of giving we asked of you a favor. I hope that this morning's festivities, then, make good upon what was missed originally."

"Good sirs, welcome to Boddynock!"

With that the crowd erupts in an unstoppable cheer, and the gifts are opened and passed around... First are the rings, which bear Yondall's horn, each inscribed with a blessing from the townsfolk -- there's one for each of you, including the Heironeans. For the four who fought the undead, however, there is more:

- For Fendric, they've managed to round up a masterwork chain shirt which is, if anything, much too large. To lay over it, they bring a thick velvet mantle, sewn in the colors of Pelor.

- For Niccolo, there is a small saddle and bridle -- confusing at first, until they bring in the riding dog seen last night on the docks. To top it off, they've also brought a rather fine-looking hourglass.

- For Nurthk, they have five vials of what they call "poppy silver..." It seems to be a poison of sorts, which will stun enemies briefly on injury.

- For Hiritus, they have a masterwork longsword, decorated in fine ribbons, and a blessed candle, said to ward off unpleasant dreams.

In addition, Osbourne gives to you collectively a bottle of what he calls Severin Wine, from his private collection. "You may drink it, if you like, but you should know that it'll be worth more than its weight in gold to the right buyer... Especially inland." The cork is sealed under a heavy layer of wax, white marbled with pink, and stamped with a seal in Elvish text. 

Furgus: They make no note of the missing necklace during the presentation, although you get a sense of awkwardness here and there.

_(doghead: Now's a fine time to show up  )_


----------



## dpdx (Nov 18, 2003)

[Did you roll my augury?]

Fendric stands in his cleric's vestments and accepts his gifts, speechless, with a small tear coming to his eye at the generosity and warmth of the hobbit community. Nodding in solemn gratitude, he accepts the ring, chain shirt and mantle, and immediately tries on the armor right there in the hall. It fits, if loosely, but the mantle helps to keep him from falling out of it altogether. Fendric turns to Hiritus and Niccolo and whispers to them, "Remind me to eat more so I can fill this out, Pelor willing."

Next he tries on the ring. He then looks on as the wine is passed to them, hoping he won't be the one to have to hold it. Finally, he applauds along with the hobbits, for his group. When the applause dies down, he steps forward, resplendent in his new armor, and waits for an opportunity to address the community.

"Dearest friends, I am overwhelmed by your generosity. Thank you, and may the Gods Bless You to the Fullest. I must add that Misters Sam Barro and Darden Knuckles" he pauses to point them out in the crowd and smile, "were most steadfast keepers of your secret, even in the face of some very intense interrogation. Pelor forgive me, and may Sam and Darden forgive me as well."

"It has been a hard journey for us, with no respite but this, and we've many leagues and many moons to go before it is complete. So I am sure I can speak for my brethren when I tell you that your hospitality is like no other, and that I hope all good men get a chance to know such kindness, even if you choose to opt out of the King's latest highway project." He pauses again to wink at Ozzy.

"But if I may turn serious for a moment, I'd like to give you some advice, as it relates to why we are here, what we are doing, and why we must depart. For even as we gather here, discord and strife spread across the Realm, and it is only a matter of time before it reaches even this far North. A man, Thedoric by name, will come to you with evil intent, to divide you against one another. When he comes, you'll know it, because you'll hear his words of conflict, and you'll be tempted to hurt one another, or some community over the next knoll. You'll find yourself simmering with anger at some slight, real or imagined.

But you can defeat this man and you can defeat that discord, if you remember what you know now. You are, and have ever been, a community of hospitality, good will, and above all, love.

Look to the people you see beside you. Help each other. Trust each other. Love each other. Protect each other, and let no man drive a wedge between you. If you meet this challenge as a community, united in purpose and trust, then shall you remain a community, as you've ever been.

Our mission is to spread this message to the far corners of the Realm, and with it, words of wisdom from a departed Hero of the Radiant Order, and while we're here, protect and rescue those to whom it has been delivered. 

I imagine that I'll experience more geography and adventure than I'd ever imagined before it's over, and I invite any of you that so desire this life to come along. I can't promise safety, or great reward, but I CAN promise that you'll be helping to complete a worthy task of any of your fellow men.

But I thank you for this, with all my soul. It is an honor to call you, 'friends.' Pelor Bless You, Always."

Fendric, nodding to the others, sits back down, a smile on his face.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 18, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [Did you roll my augury?]




_(Oh yeah! Sorry...)_

You receive no response to the augury... Your oration, however _(which, OOC, I must say is one of the finest I've seen in any game)_ receives a dignified applause from the audience -- one much less raucous than their usual, perhaps indicating that they understand the severity of your quest.

Osbourne stands on a barstool next to you, perhaps to be seen on even ground, or maybe just to get over the heads of the crowd.

"Sir Fendric, we are moved by your words, and you have it on my honor that we shall commit to solidarity against this evil, and to spread the word throughout our extended community!"

A series of ayes rise up from the audience, more and more as others try to join in the chorus. Osbourne has to wave his hands to quiet this down.

"And I would like to ask, as well, if any among us should volunteer to join your numbers in this quest, to further prove our honor in these trying times our elven friend mentions?"

The crowd is more silent after this... You get the sense that these are, by and large, hardly adventuresome folk, more interested in picking grain at home than fighting evil abroad...

_(OOC - This might be Furgus' chance to join up -- or not, if you have other plans. Also, doghead, it's entirely possible your character has been here to see all of this, or has just walked in, so it may be your time as well.)_


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2003)

Dawn finds the traveller once again on the rise of the hill, his profile a darker shape amoung the trees that stand behind him. For a while he squats, letting the sun's warmth flow into him. There is an almost furtive activity in and around the town. People, little people mostly, slipping quickly between the houses and buildings, carrying and rushing. From within, you probably wouldn't notice it. Of the tall ones, there is nothing to be seen. Interesting, but not as compelling as the prospect of a hot meal and possibly a hotter bath.

Rising smoothly to his feet, he sets off down the hill towards the road, and eventually the town, with a ground eating stride.

The way into town seems to be unattended this morning. So he continues inwards, towards the center of the town, and of the activity as he could see it. It is very quiet now. The few little people he does see seem more intent on getting to the large building which seems to be sucking in the remaining few people in the village.

_If nothing else, I should be able to find out where to get a meal and bath, with luck._

***

Out of the silence that has fallen over the room, a figure unfolds himself out of some shadows near the door. Not tall by human standards, he still stands a good few feet over most of those in the room. Squatting he did not, but how did he get in? He wears a loose cloak of sorts that hangs to his knees. He seems to have something tied under his arms and across his back. He has a staff of stout wood in one hand, and a large woven straw bowl in the other. His hair is black and cropped short, his eyes are black also, and oddly inscrutable.

"Yes, I would be interested," He words are clear, but spoken with the caution of one who did not grow up with them. "I have travelled a long way alone and would welcome some company. I know little of some of the things that you speak of, but know something of the trouble and strife men like this Thedoric can cause. Sir Fendric's words my heart knows to be true ones, and wise. I would travel with him and his companions. If they will have me."


----------



## dpdx (Nov 18, 2003)

Fendric straightens, more than surprised, but definitely happy, to see another 'bigfolk' in the room. "Praise Pelor! And who might you be?"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2003)

Niccolo beams at his new Steed, yet another _Gift _from these most generous of Folk. Speechless (a very rare thing for the Gnome), he turns and waves a thanks at the community, all the while petting his new canine Steed.

OoC:Running to get ready for the Ankle DOctor. I promise a longer and more verse-laden post later...


----------



## doghead (Nov 19, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Fendric straightens, more than surprised, but definitely happy, to see another 'bigfolk' in the room. "Praise Pelor! And who might you be?"




"I am Xiao Yu."


----------



## dpdx (Nov 19, 2003)

[To Xiao Yu, Fendric looks to be a man with elven features and slight build, roughly five and a half feet tall, with hair the color of rope and searching brown eyes. Having just put the gift chain shirt on, and the mantle over it, Fendric looks unarmed, but steady and at least a little sure of himself.]

As the crowd gets back to their revelry, Fendric beckons the monk forward.

"Welcome to our fair band, Xiao Yu. I am Brother Fendric, of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura. Perhaps the others would like to introduce themselves..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2003)

Nurthk was speechless when given the gifts, but definitely impressed.

"Well... um... didn't really expect a gift... protecting people is its own reward I like to think, but your gifts are quite welcome nonetheless. Heh, you can rest assured it'll be put to good use," Nurthk says, grinning broadly and putting the vials away safely.

He slips the ring on and admires the craftmanship.



> Originally Posted by *doghead*
> _"Yes, I would be interested,"_




Nurthk jumps in reaction to the unsuspected appearance, his smile hastily discarded.

_Grr, let my guard down in a time of apparent safety... shame on me._

Nurthk scrutinizes the mysterious newcomer.



> Originally Posted by *dpdx*
> _"Welcome to our fair band, Xiao Yu. I am Brother Fendric, of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura. Perhaps the others would like to introduce themselves..."_




"Nurthk," he introduces himself with, but is obviously not convinced to be welcoming towards Xiou Yu.

[ooc: Nurthk is obviously a half-orc and stands well over 6 feet in height, his black hair is trimmed extremely short but he sports a well kept moustache and goatee.]


----------



## Uriel (Nov 19, 2003)

Smiling at the newcomer as he pulls his new Violin out of it's case, Niccolo says  'I am Niccolo. Bard and Chronicler of the Band of the White Owl, friend. We have a humble beginning, but an ever more Noble calling, it would seem. If you folks would excuse me, I think that some repayment is in order for these folk for the priceless _Gifts_ that they have given us...


The Gnome straightens his grey vest and brushes some dust from his sleeve, putting Violin to chin, saying to the assembled Halflings,'Good Folk, I would play for you a composition written years ago by a Bard of some note. You may know him, Bontillo Merrywinkle, better known as Bontillo the Bold.' <Bontillo was a famous Halfling Bard who was famed more for his exploits and audiences than for his mastery of the Violin.>
 As you know, Bontillo played for many an odd audience and I will play for you _Ode to Rauthgur_, the famous unfinished Caprice written in honor of the Red Dragon Rauthgur, allegedly to stave off the Beast, who intended to dine upon the young Violinist. The greatest part of the Piece is that he didn't finish it, Bluffing the Dragon into believing that he instead needed to see the great Wyrm out ithe morning air to fully realize his Majesty, and thus the end of the Composition.Well, the story goes that when the dragon left his lair, he just _happened_ to encounter a Storm Giant, who just _happened_ to know where his Lair was, and the two behemoths just _happened_ to become involved in a battle across the mountain,while inside a certain Halfling made off with the Wyrm's entire Hoard in his handy Magic Bag...and now, _The Ode to Rauthgur_, an unfinished Caprice by Bontillo the Bold.'

<Roll15+13 Skill, 28 total>

Niccolo launches into the piece, his fingers alternatingly  a blurring of staccato notes and then a series of long and mournfully bowed ones, pausing to trill the flight of the Folk from Rauthgur's Lands, then launching into an atonal passage for the Knights slain in attempting to kill the Wyrm. Niccolo pauses, using his _Dancing Lights_ and _Prestidigitation_ to fill the air with minute Dragons and Giants, dancing as he played, as well as his _Ghost Sound_ for the Dragon's Roar, all the while plucking pizicatto with his fingers, signifying the little steps of the Bold Bontillo as he stole forth to steal a Dragon's Hoard.
Afterwards, a full ten minutes of playing, the Piece ending abruptly on an ascending scale, the last note hanging in mid air.
Niccolo then plucked a dozen notes wit his fingers, each quieter than before, as if they wee the steps of Bontillo, making his escape with the Loot.

Bowing, Niccolo looks about, sheepishly for a moment, then hoping that he hadn't been too grandiouse for these folk, but knowing that at least some would apprectate the Piece, as some always did in any crowd.


----------



## doghead (Nov 19, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> As the crowd gets back to their revelry, Fendric beckons the monk forward.
> 
> "Welcome to our fair band, Xiao Yu. I am Brother Fendric, of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura. Perhaps the others would like to introduce themselves..."




Xiao bows slightly to Fendric and moves into the room.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Nurthk," he introduces himself with, but is obviously not convinced to be welcoming towards Xiou Yu.




Xiao bows also to the figure towering above him then straightens to meet his gaze. Then he grins.

"I would not completely trust me either if I was you also."



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Smiling at the newcomer as he pulls his new Violin out of it's case, Niccolo says 'I am Niccolo. Bard and Chronicler of the Band of the White Owl, friend. ...




Xiao turns to next speaker and again bows.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> We have a humble beginning, but an ever more Noble calling, it would seem. If you folks would excuse me, I think that some repayment is in order for these folk for the priceless Gifts that they have given us...




As Niccolo plays, Xiao watches. An observant person might notice that he occasionally touches his chest, as if to reassure himself of the safety of something.

OOC: Thanks for the descriptions. It really helps.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 19, 2003)

The above average height halfling in grey swept his brown hair from his eyes with a stead sile still playing on his lips and in his gray/brown eyes. _I could accompany them... yes, I could_ he intones to himself silently as he readies himself to accept the offered position with the group, at least until a monk who seemed to have just walked in accepted the position. _The NERVE!_ Furgus thinks, the seeming ever present sparkle in his eye seeming to ignite in indignation... and pleasure.

Looking at a chair next to him and the table beyond that, Furgus leaps to the back of it, does a hand spring on the back of the chair, which tips at the wrong moment and dumps him painfully onto his back!









*OOC:*


Tumble check: 14 Natural 1!







Grasping for the breath that was knocked out of him he says "I object!"


----------



## dpdx (Nov 19, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Bowing, Niccolo looks about, sheepishly for a moment, then hoping that he hadn't been too grandiose for these folk, but knowing that at least some would appreciate the Piece, as some always did in any crowd.



And Fendric was one of them. Applauding his gnome friend mightily when he had finished, a leg on the chair he was sitting on, maybe a little too into his cups by then, Fendric got the courage to speak up on a subject that wasn't so serious.

"Where's Biddle? Biddle and Niccolo together! Yes!"


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 19, 2003)

Furgus stays where he lays and enjos the song that a bard is playing in his head. He smiles at the halfilings exploits in the song and pictures himself in the same position... at least until another halfling gets to enrapted in the song and steps on him to get a better vantage.

"Get off of me!" he says to the startled halfling.

Pushing the halfling off of him, he stands and brushes himself off. Seems no one had noticed his fall... or at least no one other then the people looking at him. 

The song ends and he turns back in the direction of the bard, noting that he's one of the tavelers, though not a Big Person. He applaudes politley, more distracted by his own issues then with the music.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted by *doghead*
> _"I would not completely trust me either if I was you also."_





Nurthk gives a slight smile and nod.

"We have an understanding then," he says.

His attention is soon attracted to the halfing trying to operform some kind of stunt, but he sits until the end of the song before investigating.

Nurthk applauds as he makes his way over to the halfling, and finding the halfing on his feet again Nurthk casts a questioning look at him.

"Things not go as planned?" he asks, with a raised eyebrow.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 20, 2003)

There is a polite applause around the room to greet Xiao Yu, and an offer of free drinks, but for the most part the crowd seems a little intimidated by the outsider.

Of course, they're quick to get past that and enjoy Niccolo's show. At Fendric's request, and after some humble hesitance, Biddle rises to the challenge and joins in, pulling a small flute from his front coat pocket. Once he begins playing, there is no doubt about the value of the music you've returned to town -- he doesn't outshine Niccolo by any means, but he puts on a truly fine performance, each and every note full of accent and flavor...

_(OOC: Mostly just posting to show that I haven't disappeared -- I don't want to interrupt the introductions much, so please, continue. Once the party appears set, I'll try to move things along...)_


----------



## dpdx (Nov 23, 2003)

Fendric ambles over to Shavah to ask for a dance. Once dancing, he makes a valiant effort to twirl her around a little bit, and in so doing, notices Nurthk talking to a halfling. The halfling looks vaguely familiar, like he'd seen him at some time earlier...


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2003)

At the end of the performance, after the appause has died down, Xaio moves over to where Biddle and Niccolo stand. With a bow and a small cough, and in a slightly embarrassed voice he says, "I play a little too. The recorder. Its was a gift from .. a friend."

The hesitation was just a flicker. perhaps it wasn't even there.

"But I mostly taught myself, on the road. My tea .. friend told me I had to play every day and join in when others played, if they permitted. Music is to be shared, he said, many times to me."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> At the end of the performance, after the appause has died down, Xaio moves over to where Biddle and Niccolo stand. With a bow and a small cough, and in a slightly embarrassed voice he says, "I play a little too. The recorder. Its was a gift from .. a friend."
> 
> The hesitation was just a flicker. perhaps it wasn't even there.
> 
> "But I mostly taught myself, on the road. My tea .. friend told me I had to play every day and join in when others played, if they permitted. Music is to be shared, he said, many times to me."





Niccolo smiles at the newcomer 'Please fried, join us then. A trio makes the fun all the more merry, eh Biddle?'
Niccolo then suggests some very common ditties that pretty much anyone might know, despite their geographic differences.


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2003)

Xiao listens to Niccolo's suggestions, nodding at a couple. But in the end he suggests another. A simple but lively tune.  One of the first that he learnt, and one he has played often for others. One he feels confident with. Good for dancing to, and people listen less critially if they are dancing. If the others agree, he pauses for a momnet, settling himself, then begins.

He plays well enough. It does not hurt that the recorder, although simple and unadorned, has a beautiful sound. With Niccolo and Biddle, the three of them put on an entertaining performance. But Niccolo and Biddle, and any others knowledgable in music, will realise than while he knows the tune and manages the trickier parts with only few slips, (more than likely capably compensated for by the other two) he is cautious and reluctant to improvise. Perhaps for the best as he is not naturally talented.

OOC: Xiao took 10, giving him a mid teens result.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 24, 2003)

Fendric: Shavah accepts your offer, although hesitantly... You discover soon enough that she's quite an awkward dancer, but she keeps her feet through your twirls, and by the end is laughing full-mouthed, inept but hardly embarrassed.

Xiao/Niccolo: The morning wears on to the rhythm of your songs... Biddle, you find, is a fast learner of new songs -- quite quickly he can pick up and join in on a tune which, minutes before, appeared to confound his ear.

Far past noon, the party begins to die down... Shavah heads back to check in with the rest of Heironeus' numbers, and Hiritus, who slinked off early -- "that I may not be tempted from my Oath of Temperance," he said. She returns with no news of threatening boatmen, only halflings, and none who've been heading farther North than here.

_(OOC - Just trying to move things along... Mith, you can backtrack if you want to introduce Furgus, of course.)_


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

OoC:Ready to move on when everyone else is...off to sleep now.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 24, 2003)

Furgus bows to Nurthk, and looks abashed toward him. "Ya, well, no I mean! What are you doing taking that ... that ... stranger there in my place?!" he asked, his hurt feeling showing in the rage that flushes his cheeks. "I was here first, and you chose him! Him!" he points to the mionkish individual acusingly. "I wanted to go, but was I given a chance? No! Well, is that fear now... well is it?! I think not. I think you should allow me to chellenge this new upstart for the possition!"

The halfling moves hand to cover the hilt of his dagger, looking murder at ther group and the newcomer.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 24, 2003)

As Shavah runs off to check on the Heironeans, Fendric turns his attention (and walks over) to Nurthk and his 'friend.' (The little fellow seems to be upset about something...)



> "I was here first, and you chose him! Him!" he points to the mionkish individual acusingly. "I wanted to go, but was I given a chance? No! Well, is that fair now... well is it?! I think not. I think you should allow me to challenge this new upstart for the possition!"



"It's not a competition, friend, and there's no 'position' open. If you wanted to join us, too, nothing's stopping you, not even Xiao Yu."

Fendric watches the halfling's hand move to his dagger. "Careful; those are my friends. I wouldn't suggest to interrupt this revelry with armed combat."


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 24, 2003)

Furgus listens to the man and then smiles at the end of his short oration. "So, you'll open another spot for me then? Wonderful! I thought that you jobes look like a fair group! Anyway, that stranger seems to be well worth having about! So, when do we leave!?" His hand moves away from the dagger with ease, and his embarassment but a memory, if that. He grabs both of the individuals arms in a companiable fation and heads to the rest of the group. "Well, it is a true pleasure to meet you both! And your friends of course! You can call me Furgus, though most call me a pain in the arse, but who can really understand most people?" 

As he goes through the crowd, he lets the two companions move on their own and his hands stray to other places. Probably places that they don't belong. Moving through the crowd, it seems that his pouch grows and those around him shrink. It's done almost absentmindedly and without mallice. It matters little to him what he gets, as long as it's something 'new' to him, and since he's never been here, everything is new to him!

Upon reaching the others he smiles up at them, a child among adults (except ythe gnome, of course). "How are you! Nice to meet you! Yes, I have skill aplenty, and can aid you in more ways then even you may think of! What are those skills you ask? Well, I'm a fighter, a scout, a point man, a rear guard, an extra set of eyes," he elbows one of the others and says to him "and who couldn't need one of those!" he turns back to the others and continues. "Fear not, for I'll carry my weights worth and purhaps even a bit more! I'm looking forward to this enterprise, and can not wait to begin!Are we leaving soon?"


----------



## dpdx (Nov 25, 2003)

Furgus said:
			
		

> "Well, it is a true pleasure to meet you both! And your friends of course! You can call me Furgus, though most call me a pain in the arse, but who can really understand most people?"



"Well met, Mr. Furgus. I'm Brother Fendric of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura, and this is Nurthk of St. Cuthbert. The musical master you see there is Niccolo, Brother Hiritus went outside, and you've already noticed Xiao Yu. We have with us also a number of Heironian clergy on our way to rescue Father Premule."



> As he goes through the crowd, he lets the two companions move on their own and his hands stray to other places. Probably places that they don't belong. Moving through the crowd, it seems that his pouch grows and those around him shrink. It's done almost absentmindedly and without mallice. It matters little to him what he gets, as long as it's something 'new' to him, and since he's never been here, everything is new to him!



From his position at the front, Fendric doesn't notice any theft going on. If he did, he'd probably demand that the offender return the items to their rightful owners. 



> "Fear not, for I'll carry my weights worth and purhaps even a bit more! I'm looking forward to this enterprise, and can not wait to begin! Are we leaving soon?"



"I'm sure you will, and I'm sure we will be underway by dusk, once we decide to where, the Radiant Light willing. I imagine the Heironians will have an opinion. Perhaps we should cut short the festivities and begin that discussion, if we hope to indeed be underway by then."

Fendric waits for a song to conclude, and then walks (a little easier, as the ale seems to have worn off) to the front of the area where the musicians have gathered.

"My good friends, the hour has drawn near where we must continue on our way, as I'm sure the guardsmen are getting restless. You have my eternal gratitude for everything you have done, my word that I'll try to divert any road builders from here that I encounter, and my solemn promise that I shall return someday if ever I am able. May the gods bless this community forevermore!"

Fendric gathers his things, plus an extra couple pieces of chicken, and steadily heads out the front door of the inn, shaking hands, kissing young women on the cheek, etc. When he gets outside, he'll return to the spot at the river where the Heironians have taken up position.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 25, 2003)

At first Nurthk appeared confused by the halfling's outburst, but was relieved when Fendric corrected him.

After the introduction Nurthk's attention was drawn elsewhere thus allowing no chance of him observeing Furgus' cleptomania.

He is reluctant to leave the halflings' company, but bids them a hearty farewell before meeting the others outside.

"Our numbers have grown a little, which will likely be for the better," he says when he gets out there.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Niccolo smiles at the spasticly talkative Halfling. It was about time that there were some _proper-sized_ Folk in this group. Then, he moves over to his new steed, taking in the dog's lines and checking the brisket and such. He saw some dog trainer do that once in another city. What to name the Valient steed, Titus? No...that's a small dog's name. Gertrude? Um, no...this fellow was, well...a fellow. Aha! 'I shall call you Alexander! That is a fine name for a noble Steed.
Checking that Alexander's saddle and bags weren't too tight, Nico went about affixing his backpack and other things to the Dog's harness.


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2003)

Xiao sits and watches the as the party fragments and people begin to disperse. It was a wonderful experience playing with Biddle and Niccolo. He knows that his performance was not in their league, but he was part of it. But now its time to go.

_Go! I have not had a chance to ask about a bath! I'm sure I saw a bath house here. And food! I cannot leave without eating something also. The food smells delicious._

With as much haste as is dignified, Xiao gathers up his staff and hat and hunts out the innkeeper and attempts to arrange a parsel of food to take with him. Once sorted, he follows the others outside and to wherever. One the way he grabs his backpack from behind the dusty roadside bush beside the inn.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

Furgus nods to those he's introduced to and when they break up, goes his own way. He moves to the hearth of one of th fireplaces in the room and asks for a place to be cleared. He then does a hand stand and says to the crowd, "Seems that some of you are ready to leave. Well, for those that like to stay up late, I'll be happy to entertain you with feats of agility!" he bends his elbows, then pushing down flips in the air and lands back on his hands in the same place he had left. He then lifts a hand and in the air and waving at one of the wee little ones starts to hop up and down on the one hand. His feet curl under him so that he resembles a two legged xorn that's hopping on one leg and starts to talk to the children present about what wonderful adventures he would see with the new group that he was a part of. 

"And dragons we will slay, and send the devels that have cursed this land back to the hell they spawned from. And we'll do it with ease!" with that, he once more jumps in the air and lands on his feet and jumps up to the very small mantal over the fireplace, being careful not to upset the lantern, stoneware and spitoon set there for the customers.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 27, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Titus? No...that's a small dog's name. Gertrude? Um, no...




 

The party continues as you exit -- you may be the guests of honor, but just because you leave the room is no good reason to stop the fun, after all. Outside, things are much more quiet: There's little activity in the town, and those who come out of the tavern are quick to scurry on and out of your privacy. The wind blows swiftly through the cleft between the hills, and the soft grey of the clouds warns of coming weather.

While the other Heironeans sit watch, Shavah joins your number, speaking for them or maybe for herself.

"You know, I think Fendric has a point... If Premule was to come through here, it would have happened by now. Maybe we're too late... Maybe just off course. I could see staying another night, but no more. If we aren't rescuing Premule here, then I'm sure we're needed back home... And you four -- you _six_, I mean -- you have your own road to follow, don't you?"

She says the last softly -- beneath her words, you can hear the crunching of pebbles along the path as Hiritus approaches. His hands are stuck in a shoving match trying to keep the blonde locks from his eyes, Pelor's colors pressed tight against his frame. Judging by the boyish bob of his step, it doesn't look as though he's gotten any older in the past two days.

"What's the good word?" he asks, then looks toward Xiao, holding out a hand of greeting. "Excuse me, I don't believe we've met. I am Hiritus, Brother in Pelor."

_(OOC - Yeah, so where are you guys headed next?)_


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> She says the last softly -- beneath her words, you can hear the crunching of pebbles along the path as Hiritus approaches. His hands are stuck in a shoving match trying to keep the blonde locks from his eyes, Pelor's colors pressed tight against his frame. Judging by the boyish bob of his step, it doesn't look as though he's gotten any older in the past two days.
> 
> "What's the good word?" he asks, then looks toward Xiao, holding out a hand of greeting. "Excuse me, I don't believe we've met. I am Hiritus, Brother in Pelor."




Xiao pauses a moment then replies in a slightly puzzled voice. "Truth is a good word. It's one of my favourites."

The out streched hand he knows what to do with. He seizes it with relief and gives it a vigorous shake. "I am Xiao Yu. Pleased to meet you, Hiritus, Brother in Pelor." Rather pleased that he remembered not to bow and caught the "in", he forgets himself and bows.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 27, 2003)

Shavah said:
			
		

> "You know, I think Fendric has a point... If Premule was to come through here, it would have happened by now. Maybe we're too late... Maybe just off course. I could see staying another night, but no more. If we aren't rescuing Premule here, then I'm sure we're needed back home... And you four -- you _six_, I mean -- you have your own road to follow, don't you?"



"So Father Premule is dead, or committed to some defiled ceremony of the Foe, and that's the end of it? Look, Shavah: going home is GIVING UP, and your group doesn't strike me as the kind of people who do that, er, Heironeous willing. Nor can you likely return to Bethel without the Father, to do your jobs. So just hear me for a minute:

From this map, I understand that we can take this river past Goodnock to the coast, either following it by land, or floating down it by boat. If the cultists are anywhere on that river between here and there, we'll find them. We're reasonably sure that they could not have beaten us here, so that means they're most likely up there.

Going that far with you puts us back on our mission, and I believe we can commit to that much to see this through.

Besides, I'm still holding out hope that we find him, may the Light guide me - I never got to have that talk with him that I wanted."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 28, 2003)

Niccoli stays quiet as Fendric tries to persuede the other Clerics to continue with their Quest. Then, thinking back to a day not so far gone in time, he sits a little taller n his saddle and revisits a Verse that he wrote for a Knight not so long ago...

'The Lay of Exantrius'

Aged was he, though in truth he be
an Ageless, Eternal Paragon of Virtue...
His Deeds were many, too numerous to list,
Lest ye have a century for the hearing.
Alas, I have not the Heart to recant them all.
Nothing did he fear, not Demons, nor Mortals,
 nor even Failure, which even the best of us fears at one time or another...
He was an Enigma, one that I will never be able to explore personally, 
yet in the time that I did know Noble Exantrius, did I come to Love him, 
that Figure out of Fable. 
My Companion, my Friend and for a brief moment in time, My Liege.
Rest Well, Noble Knight.'

Niccolo clears his throat and says 'Exantrius never gave up,until the day that he passed from this Mortal Coil did he strive to right the wrongs that, even now, seem to be weaving into our lives. I do not ask you to throw away your lives chasing dangerous Foes, friend. I ask you to make your lives,and the lives of all who live a little more safe my aiding us in this Quest.'


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2003)

Xiao follows the conversation with interest, but stays at a discrete distance and out of the conversation.

Instead, he lowers his backpack and crossbow, squats down and gets to work on a chiken leg pulled from the small bundle from the innkeeper.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 29, 2003)

Shavah listens to Fendric's reproach silently... After Niccolo's addition, she bows her head slightly. "Okay, then. We continue our search. I just... I know you have your own matters to attend to. I just wanted to make it easier."

Hiritus raises an eyebrow, as Nurthk begins to feel an odd clutching in his shoulder, where the undead creature bit him the day before... (Please make a Fortitude Save.)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 29, 2003)

Nurthk's expression becomes pained.

[fort save total: 5 ]

"Rrnf, I think that thing we killed yesterday has made me ill," he says, holding his shoulder.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 30, 2003)

Niccolo waits patiently for his companions, whistling a cheery tune while patting Alexander's head.


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2003)

Xiao pauses with the chicken leg half way to his mouth.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 30, 2003)

Nurthk: The clenching feeling spreads -- slowly all your muscles begin to tighten, and you it harder and harder to move... In under a minute, you are completely paralyzed -- unable to move or speak, although you are still conscious.

The others can clearly see Nurthk's struggle against this affliction as it courses through his body. His face goes white, and his posture contorts... His breathing, aggravated at first, eventually slows to a gentle, infrequent whisper. His face grows pale, while his hands begin to swell and take on a sort of cherry color.

Hiritus stands slackjawed, while Shavah is quick to be among the first to lend a shoulder for support.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 30, 2003)

"Nurthk??"

Fendric rushes to Nurthk and looks him over with extreme concern (since Nurthk doesn't appear to be going anywhere  ), racking his brain for any way to identify what is wrong with him, and how to cure it [Heal check: 11].

"I'm afraid I might only be able to cure your symptoms at the moment, Pelor forgive me. But I shall pray to my god on the morrow for the means to remove this affliction totally..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 1, 2003)

Nurthk looks to Fendric, and would thank him were he able to move anything.

_Now I'm using up their valuable time, St.Cuthbert forgive me._


----------



## Uriel (Dec 1, 2003)

Niccolo looks to his newfound companion with concern, able onyl to heal the most basic of Wounds, his _Power_ lying elsewhere in the realm of the Arcane.

OoC:I can cast Cure Light Wounds, but not any other sort of Curative spells, dammit. Ack!


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 1, 2003)

Furgus, following in the distance sees the affliction on one of his companions and curses, looking to the shadows for what may have attacked him, not understanding that it was froma previous wound.


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2003)

Xaio shifts a little uneasily. 

_What I know of healing you could inscribe on a coin. Enough to bind a wound til help can be had. Surely there is someone amoung all these priests who can do more than that. Or someone from the village? I could find them._

Xaio rises to his feet and asks, "Would you like me to go back to the inn and ask about a healer?"


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 2, 2003)

Furgus, seeing nothing threatening relaxes a little and comes over. 

"I've seen people gripped by demons and roll on the floor thrashing, out of control, but I must say that this is the first time I have seen a person freeze. Are you planning to get her excorsized?" he asks, looking at the strucken individual witha courious look on his inocent face.

_Wonder what she has in he pockets?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 2, 2003)

_HER!? I have facial hair and the little blighter calls me a HER!?_

Nurthk, the male, bearded half-orc glares at the little halfling, but remains unable to do anything else.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 2, 2003)

"Well, I'll see if this helps, Pelor willing. You don't exactly look _damaged_ from the disease, Nurthk, just unable to move. On the morrow I shall pray for the removal of your paralysis."

[Fendric casts Cure Light on Nurthk, for 6. When Nurthk next has to make a Fort Save from the disease, Fendric will also make a Heal check, which Nurthk may use if the total result is better than his save.]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 2, 2003)

_(OOC - Sorry it's taken a while, ENWorld has been giving me trouble... Anyone else experience this?)_

Fendric: Looking over Nurthk, you don't recognize the problem as anything you've before heard about... His heartbeat is incredibly light (almost undetectable), and judging by the redness and swelling at the extremities, combined with the whiteness of the face, it's clear that his blood pressure has dropped substantially.
The only treatment your examination clearly suggests is that he be laying down, to help maintain bloodflow to his head.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

OoC:Yep as to the Slow trouble.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 3, 2003)

The halfling rogue smiles and snickes at the half-orc. "Will she be okay? I mean it is a she, right? I'm not really familiar with the anatimy of orcs, and they all look so much alike! Well, if not, do you think we can sell her as a statue? Hey, I know! We can sell her to town that she has saved in order to comemerate her acheivements!" The halfling moves up closer to look at the half-orc so to be directly under his eyes, then starts to circle the poor imobile man-orc.

"Does anyone know if she's ticklish?"


----------



## dpdx (Dec 3, 2003)

Fendric checks his pulse, and is alarmed to find out he can barely make it out. "You certainly shouldn't be standing, Nurthk. I'll try to let you down softly, Pelor forgive us. But you need to be lying down."

Fendric will then attempt to do just that, position Nurthk as lying down out of the way.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 4, 2003)

"Wow, kind of reminds you of a falling tree, doesn't she." Furgus exclaims as he dodges in and out from under the tipped half-orc until he is rested on the ground. 

He then steps back and looks at the others. "Well I thnk this will slow us down." then with a shrug he bounds off to the side. "Oh, well! Any one else hungry?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Niccolo frest at not being able to aid his companion, though he is at a loss as to what to do. Sighing, he plays a happy tune upon his violin, quiet and lively, so as to lift spirits as Fendric tries to work/aid Nurthk.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 4, 2003)

Nurthk is relieved when the halfling leaves.

_Ah, he's gone, I can concentrate on recovering now. Must thank Niccolo for the music too when I can. Fendric's a good sort, seems I'm gonna owe him a lot._


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 4, 2003)

Furgus starts to build a fire and takes out some rations to warm up over the fire. He looks over at the half-orc that's laying down, nodding in time to the music. As the rations warm up, he asks the lying orc-kin "Do you want some? Might help you recover some strength. No, don't get up, I'll bring some to you. A lady needs her beauty rest... and I think you may be over due. Could that be the reason for your current state? Your body feeling the need for that needed refresher, because from here, it really looks like you've neglected it!"  He then takes a bit of the rations that to the half-orc and turns to Fendric.

"We'll need to get him to someone who can help him if you can not soon. As he is right now, if he stays like that for too long he'll die of thirst. Has this ever occured before? I mean are the reoccurant, or is this the first time it has occured?" Furgus then turns more serious eyes onto the orc-kin on the ground, "This is not good... though I'm sure you'll be fine. We'll find a way to get you back on your feet. Hey! We have the active force of gods in this land, not to mention a wide assortment of magics! I'm sure we'll be able to find o cure, so don't loose heart." Furgus then starts to eat the rations he had brought over since the orc-kin was not able to.

_I still wonder what he has in his pockets..._


----------



## dpdx (Dec 4, 2003)

[_Okay, meta-game question: Fendric has a Lesser Restoration prepared - can he cast it to positive effect even if he doesn't know what attribute loss Nurthk is suffering from? In other words, would the Lesser Restoration restore points to the right attribute on its own, or would I have to guess?_]

Fendric looks at Furgus: "The nearest cleric of sufficient ability to cure Nurthk that _I_ know about is back in Bethel; anywhere else, like the city on the coast, we'd be taking a chance, and then there's the matter of _getting_ him there alive, may Pelor grant us aid in the journey. Today, I wish to attempt a Lesser Restoration, and tomorrow, when I can prepare the spell, I will attempt to Cure his Paralysis, which if everything goes correctly, may the Radiant Light make it so, should allow him to take food and drink."

Fendric then looks up at the rest of the party: "I think our best recourse is to take that chance, and head downriver to the coast. For that, we shall need boats, and at least one of sufficient size to carry our friend lying down throughout the journey. Will one of you fetch Ozzy, and see if we can borrow some?"

Finally, Fendric looks at Shavah: "It would appear that our choice is made for us, and that we shall have to abandon Father Premule for the time being, as I will NOT let Nurthk perish if I have the power to help it. May Pelor forgive me."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 5, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [_Okay, meta-game question: Fendric has a Lesser Restoration prepared - can he cast it to positive effect even if he doesn't know what attribute loss Nurthk is suffering from? In other words, would the Lesser Restoration restore points to the right attribute on its own, or would I have to guess?_]




_(OOC - I'm assuming the spell description is ambiguous, so let's say it's a heal check DC 15 to recognize ability loss; otherwise, it's a guess, unless the person suffering can give you some information.)_

Hiritus runs to find Ozzy -- you'd swear he said "yes, sir" under his breath as he turned -- while Shavah surveys Fendric's options.

"Isn't downriver where you wanted to go to look for Premule next? If so, we can shadow you -- maybe catch up with you once you've found an adequate healer."

And Hiritus is quick to return with Osbourne in tow, who looks flabbergasted as he looks down at Nurthk and listens to your requests. Eventually, he collects himself enough to respond usefully.

"Yeah, we can spare some boats for you to borrow... I'll talk to some townsfolk, see what I can get up. How many do you need?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 5, 2003)

_Bah, he knows I'm male, he's just trying to make me angry. Heh, wonder where he'd get the inspiration to piss off a paralyzed half-orc anyway._

Nurthk lies in his spot, and tries to keep track of the events going on around him.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 5, 2003)

[_Heal check: 14 + 4 = 18. I'm guessing it's CON, and he's nearly down to zero._]

Fendric takes in the information from Shavah and Osbourne, performs a quick head count, and some long division: "Presuming four 'bigfolk' can fit in a boat, would four boats be too much to ask for? If you'd like, we can leave our mounts as collateral upon their safe return. I'm not sure they'd fit in the boat, anyway..." The half-elf permits himself a small chuckle at that last remark.

While he waits for the burghermeister's response, he turns his attention to Shavah. "I have no doubt that Father Premule could cure my afflicted friend in his sleep, may Heironeous smile on him, but we're not even sure we'll find him on our way. I'd love your company, but you are by no means bound to supply it. If you think you'd be better off looking in another direction, I assure you that we'll do whatever is necessary to secure his release, should we find him."

Fendric will then return his attention to Nurthk, [performing the above Heal check and] casting the Lesser Restoration [2 points restored].


----------



## doghead (Dec 5, 2003)

Xaio stays out of the others' way, but pays careful attention in cease he is needed.

Furgus' antics are disgraceful, and a quick twist of the wrist is all that is needed to deliver a sharp rap across the shins, wrists, head, ... whatever, with the staff. To inform him of such.

OOC: non-lethal damage this time.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 5, 2003)

Furgus rolls from the attack (probably caught by surprise, so his AC would be minimal, AC 14, so I'll assume Xaio's hits even with the -4 to hit penelty for dealing nonlethal damage, for playing's sake), resisting the urge to rub the spot on his head (sure, what the heck) with his hands and comes to his feet, two silvered daggers in hands (using total defense for this round since he's not sure what/who/why he was smacked or smacked by so AC is 25).

*"HEY! What's the big idea?!"* He looks acusingly at the monk like human when he sees that he was the one in a possition to do so. Bringing his voice down to a normal level he continues, "If you enjoy picking on those smaller then yourself, I can understand, but at least have the honor to let them defend themselves! Come on!" The little man seems to be moving eratically, with leeps and turns that makes his small frame that much more difficult to hit.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2003)

Niccolo looks up from the side of Nurthk,shaking his head. Whispering to Fendric, he says 'Are you sure that these fellows are dedicated to getting things done? They do seem, and this is a lt coming from me, a bit...scatterbrained.'


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 6, 2003)

Nurthk sees the exchange between the monk and the thief and would smile if he was able to.

_Ha, now I feel a lot better._


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2003)

Ignoring the frenetically capering halfling, Xiao turns to his backpack and pulls out a blanket.

"We should wrap the Nurthk in this and move him near to the fire. He should be kept warm to ensure the blood can flow. The weird little one has done some good, even if it was unintended."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 6, 2003)

Fendric: On closer examination, your assumptions seem somewhat correct -- if something isn't done soon, it appears that he'll start suffering from symptoms that will take magic to remove. _(OOC - It looks like he *will* have some Con loss at some point, just not yet -- so you can hold on to the spell for now.)_ You'll note as well that he is showing very little flexibility -- his muscles seem to resist any movement.

Ozzy says he'll have no trouble getting four boats, although four to a boat might be a little much... For a larger boat, the sort normally pedaled by two halflings, five hundred pounds is about as much as it can carry, and more than three hundred will probably slow you down. Since you're going downriver, you at least won't need anyone to pedal the turn-crank for the waterwheel, but you'll be faster if you can... Problem is, the pedals are halfling size, so the bigger folk might have to use their arms.

Shavah, for her part, is willing to come along, but when she comes back from conference with the other Heironeans, it seems they are less than willing -- the group there seems split between waiting here, and heading home. Unless they're convinced to come along, that leaves six of you, counting Hiritus, and seven, counting Shavah (who seems to still have some faith in your plan of action) -- which should be easily split among four boats, possibly fewer.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 7, 2003)

[_Just a note, Mith: I've played with you before, and I know you like to play your halflings Dragonlance kender-style. Which from a player's standpoint is cool with me, but be prepared to deal with the IC consequences, like subdual, and 'choices'. Therefore:_]



> "If you enjoy picking on those smaller then yourself, I can understand, but at least have the honor to let them defend themselves! Come on!"



Fendric, having finally had enough, takes a minute from his ministrations to wheel on Furgus. The others have never seen him this angry since the original party encountered undead guards in Bethel.

"And you, good sir, seem to enjoy picking on a paralyzed warrior who doesn't have the means at present to defend himself, either! 

Therefore, I will take the liberty on behalf of the group of presenting you with a choice, may Pelor guide me: either treat the members of this group with respect, or leave. 

I told you before, when you were ready to draw sword on these people back in the hall, that these are my friends. NOTHING. HAS. CHANGED. Your mockery of this valiant warrior humors no one. Our mission is serious, but it may result in great reward. You are welcome to join it, IF and ONLY IF you can do so without hindering it. And getting in my way, at present, is a hindrance.

You have until nightfall to decide if these terms are suitable."

That being finished, still a tad irritated, he talks to Shavah, which is probably a mistake: "Thank you. Would you be so kind as to ask your colleagues if they have a BETTER IDEA?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2003)

Xaio moves over to where Nurthk lies. He keeps his eyes on Nurthk's as Fendric outlines Fergus's options, but his face is as neutral as he can keep it. Once its over, he begins to lay out the blanket alongside Nurthk.

"I am going to roll you onto one side, then the other. It will be a little uncomfortable at first, but the blanket will keep you warm, and allow us to move you more easily if we need to."

He pauses for a moment, watching Nurthk's eyes carefully for any acknowledgement.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally Posted by *doghead*
> _"I am going to roll you onto one side, then the other. It will be a little uncomfortable at first, but the blanket will keep you warm, and allow us to move you more easily if we need to."_




_Looks like he expects a response, better think of something._

Nurthk moves his eyes up and down, trying to perform the equivalent of a nod.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 8, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> That being finished, still a tad irritated, he talks to Shavah, which is probably a mistake: "Thank you. Would you be so kind as to ask your colleagues if they have a BETTER IDEA?"




She responds immediately -- utterly calm and civil in tone, but undisguisedly sharp as well.

"Well, off the top of my head, Lanatus thinks we should have stayed with the rest of the clergy until we knew more, which is really terrific for morale seeing as he was the one who organized us to begin with. Shamil thinks it would be impatient to leave after one day, and sacrifice whatever strategic leverage he thinks this location gives us. Laam, on the other hand, is just generally _scared_, Balger is chiding everyone for 'buying that haughty elf's savior-of-all-that's-good act,' and to aid in the process, Lucian is playing devil's advocate against every point that's made, and managing to sway the opinion of the rest back and forth every five minutes."

Shavah sighs, and her tone becomes more apologetic.

"Look, these people aren't travelers, they aren't adventurers. Three days ago there was order to their lives and two days ago it got snipped away in an instant. You expect them to adapt to this, changing plans every few hours, then laying in wait for even more hours, and finding time to sneak in the occasional party in between? They can do it, but it's going to take a little prodding. We're not all as straight-sighted as you: Some of us have _doubts_."

Meanwhile, a few hollers from shore reveal that your boats have begun to gather: Three so far, with what appear to be a fourth and fifth coming from just a bit upriver.

Hiritus skulks softly to Fendric's side.

"Shall I go prod while you help Nurthk to the boats, or vice versa?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2003)

Heading down to the boats to see that all is well, Niccolo leads Alexander along,whistling a cheery tune an trying to get the dog to bark along.
'Hmm, I shall have to teach you a few tricks,Alexander, ere you are a Great and Powerful Wardog.'
At the water's edge,while awaiting the others, Nico leads Alexander to the river to get a drink, while he digs through his backpack for some fabric to make Alexander a saddle-blanket, maybe something to match the Standard.


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Nurthk moves his eyes up and down, trying to perform the equivalent of a nod.




Xiao nods and proceeds as outlined. Once Nurthk is on the blanket, he wraps the edges of up and over the immobile figure.

"There. It is done."

Rising to his feet, he collects his backpack and places it under Nurthk's feet. He pauses for a moment wondering if there is anything else he can do. 

_I can keep him company, at least._

Squatting once more beside Nurthk, he begins to talk about life in the temple that was his home for most of his life. Its a story fully of battles, crazy old men and dark magick.


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 8, 2003)

*OOC:*


I did not see any alignment restrictions in the character creation rules, and even the title would make one believe that such free role-playing would be welcome, so I'll continue to play Furgus as I see fit, and I except any consequences that go with it... as I'm sure you are as well.







Furgus turns to Fendric, a surprised look on his face, and sheaths his dagger, which he was about to do when Xias hasd turned away from his challenge.

Taking a deep breath, he turns his rightous ire onto the follower of Pelor. "You hipocrate! Did I harm the half-man with my words? No! Did I even offer what little advice I had on the subject in an attempt to help? Yes! But do you see this? No. Blindness has taken you! For I have done no harm and you offer ultimadums for offering to defend myself froma real attack! True, I had chellanged the monk in the inn when I had thought that he had taken the only opening in your group. Do you not except challenges of honor? No, it appears not. The fact that once I was corrected in my misunderstanding, I withdrew my challenge mean nothing to you? No. Did you forgive me for my behavior then? No, for you now hold it against me. But wait, you do worse then that! You repremand me for attempting to protect myself. Where are the repromands for the one that attacked me? I did no harm, but he harmed me!"

Furgus takes a breath and continues. "Answer me this: would you have repremanded the half-orc if he had repremanded me for my behavior with force? No, for you have already allowed someone other then the orc to do exactly that! But when I offer to protect myself from an attack, do you come to my aid? NO! You attempt to banish me in your pride. Prey to Pelor's light to show you the rightous path, for it is odvious that you have missed it! To further the darkeness that holds your heart, you repremanded me when I challenged in the inn, but here the monk hits me from behind, without warning and you repremand the victum! Prey for wisdom from Pelor, for his light seems to have turned from you, and you now walk in darkness!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2003)

Nurthk rolls his eyes upon hearing the halfling's outburst.

_The last thing the halfling wants to be doing is challenging a cleric's belief in their own actions... if that halfling's still around by the time I can move again I should give him a good talking to._


----------



## dpdx (Dec 10, 2003)

Fendric shakes his head, sadly.

"Do you even understand what's at stake, here, Furgus? Did you listen to anything in the hall?"

Fendric walks over to the saddlebag on his horse, and pulls from it the remaining letters.

"Each of these letters represents a community in this Realm, in some cases communities across a sea that we have yet to find a way across. For every letter we deliver, there's a slim chance that its recipient will find a way to divert a wave of hatred from that particular community, and people won't needlessly die. It may look mundane, and boring, but it's _that_ important. _That's_ our mission.

Meanwhile, we're rescuing Father Premule so that he can act on the letter he already got, and on the way to that, Nurthk has fallen ill during the performance of the one task we've accomplished to merit the one respite we've gotten in two weeks, without which we wouldn't have been able to stop to get yourself and Xiao Yu, _both_ of whom we're happy to have, hard as it may be for you to believe at this particular time. And we have to decide where to go that we can both get Nurthk healthy, and still find Father Premule.

So while we're doing that, you've managed to question the gender of our only warrior, and dart in and out from beneath him as I've tried to keep him from dying. I'm at least the third person to react to that obvious show of disrespect, and somehow _I_ have darkness in my heart?

That blow to the head must have done more damage than I thought, because I know you can't possibly normally be that thoughtless. You're right, you've been grievously wronged. Are you sure you don't need some healing?"


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 10, 2003)

Sensing the sarcasm in the last comment, Furgus shakes his head. "You are to quick to judge. Am I evil? Am I harming anyone with my antics? No. You see, I have excepted you with all of my heart and assumed that you had done the same, but I see I was wrong. If you had excepted me, then you would see that what I was doing was showing faith in the recovery of the warrior. Yes, that's right faith. You seem to be morning his condition, while I selibrate in the future recovery of his condition. Where you show doubt, I show encouragement. You do not see it? Well answer me this: How did I face the one who attacked me with weapons? With weapons. ANd how do I face you now that you have chosen to attack me with words? With words. I expect no less from others that I face, for it is written 'And as ye would that men should do to you, do ye also to them likewise' so I treat the ogre fully expecting him to return to health and return the words to me."

Furgus sighs and looks up at the cleric? and adds "You of all people should also realize that because many do or feel one way does not mean that those feelings are rightous. Infact you should look at the favored demeanor of others closely before following in the path lead by the many, for few men can be rightous, but many can be unrightous. So you saying that 'I'm at least the third to show his displeasure' means little to me except to let me know that other men lead your behavior and actions, and not that of your god, whom you swear to follow."

Taking a deep dreath, the halfling looks to the Fendric and concludes his oration with, "I realize that I have been harsh in my words, but I tell you the truth, I mean the best by them and mean no harm. To show you this, I will show you exactly how much I understand your mission,a nd will point out an error that I see in your present couse, and you can tell me why I am wrong. You tell me that though mundane, your mission is to deliver the letters you hold to communities to offer slim hope of salvation to them. And what are you doing now? You are on your way to save one that you have already dilivered the letter to. Now tell me this: Which serves the greater good, offering many the chance to salvation or offering the few? From where you said you are heading now, it appears that you have chosen the few, for even if you DO save the father, that no more garantees the success of that one letter, then the undelivered letters in your posession. I say to you: if you trully think that your message was only given to that person and he shared it with no one defore being taken, then it would be just as well to deliver the message by mouth to another that can carry out it's dire warning and move on to the other comunities, for without your deliverance of their message you are in fact condeming then to the fate you fear."


----------



## dpdx (Dec 11, 2003)

Fendric listens calmly to the halfling. When Furgus is finished, Fendric nods and says, "Fair enough. But I stand by my words: I will not tolerate every disagreement within this party devolving into armed conflict, potential or real, at the first hint of trouble, and those who continue to escalate it will be banished or otherwise dealt with, may Pelor mark these words, _once and for all_. As you are no doubt aware, we have well enough on our plate as a group, without adding our own allies' highly-sensitized tempers to the stew.

I am aware that Xiao Yu slapped you, and I do not necessarily agree with it, but the appropriate response is not daggers vs. staves at high noon, no matter how hypocritical, evil, or foul you may think me, or him, to be.

So if you can live with that one condition, you're welcome to stay. Other than that, you can lecture me and scream at me until you're blue in the face, if it helps you contribute to the success of this mission."

He then turns to the others. "Fortunately, Fergus has just now contributed an interesting point, in the midst of his withering lay opinion of my religious commitment. Is it, or isn't it, the best use of our time to be actively attempting to rescue Father Premule?

Fendric then picks up the feet of Nurthk (strength check?), nodding at Hiritus to help him with the other, and proceeds to the boats.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

OoC: Off to Gencon West, please auto-play Niccolo untuil Monday, have fun all!


----------



## doghead (Dec 11, 2003)

Xaio watches Fergus as he speaks. _He is clever, that one. My heart would have me trust him, but his words are quick and slippery. Better to be wait and see, I think._

Xaio shifts himself to one of Nurthk's shoulders and, assuming Hiritus steps up, motions for him to take one side of the blanket while he takes the other. _Between the three of us we should be able to do this smoothly._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 13, 2003)

Hiritus helps bring Nurthk down to the boats -- between the three of you he's not too heavy, and the rigid flexing of his muscles does make him a bit less cumbersome than a body gone limp.

Placing him safely in the boat takes up most of the footspace -- Niccolo and Furgus could travel safely in the same boat, although one of the larger folk could probably fit, as well (with some difficulty pedaling.) You currently have three other boats to occupy.

Some things which still need answering before we can progress:

- Do you want Shavah to come along? She's currently willing to break with the rest of her group.

- Does anyone want to try to persuade the rest of the Heironeans to come along? (And persuade Ozzy to get some more boats for you, in that case?)

- Once that's sorted out, who's boating with who, and what will be your formation travelling downriver?


----------



## dpdx (Dec 15, 2003)

[_How wide is the river where they are, right now?_]

Fendric turns to Shavah before leaving for a boat. "Er, there's room on the boat if you, specifically, wish to remain with us, Shavah. I would like that, even. Your colleagues, however, mayPelorprotectthem, we'd need more boats. They'd be welcome, too, though. But it sounded like they're ready to go home. Do you think it's safe for them to return?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 16, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> [_How wide is the river where they are, right now?_]




_(Around 20 yards of open waterway, not counting what's covered by the docks and other structures which line the banks.)_



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> "Er, there's room on the boat if you, specifically, wish to remain with us, Shavah. I would like that, even. Your colleagues, however, mayPelorprotectthem, we'd need more boats. They'd be welcome, too, though. But it sounded like they're ready to go home. Do you think it's safe for them to return?"




"If it isn't safe, then isn't that where they're needed most?" She sighs, looking a little guilty for a moment. "Myself... I just want to see what's down that river. If Premule is coming through here, someone of his cloth should be here to greet him, right?"

She heads back to the others, to grab a few things and say a few goodbyes, before returning to get on the boat, and head onward.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

OoC: Went the whole Gencon without rolling a '20' and then I get one here.
Diplomacy '20' +7 =27.

Niccolo, though personally tired of the prattlingand wishy-washy nature of the Priests, sighs and turns to them one final time.
' Good Brethren of the Cloth. I have heard your voices espouse finding the missing Father, and I have also heard them arguing and fighting amongst yourselves in uncertainty. Some of you wish to fall back from your appointed duty and return to an easier _path_, thinking that this mission is in vain, or not in the interest of your Church. I say this to you now, though: The interest of your Church, of yourselves, of the World that you cherish and know,even, is in jeopardy. 
We follow a course to set right things and events that a most righteous man began, Sir Exantrius, may his Sould ever fly the highest clouds of Heaven.I say that not a one of you is fit in righteousness to even share the same air with he, though he himself would smile and say otherwise.
Bicker if you will, naysay if you will, your own course. But this I say...If there be a one amongst you that truly cares for something other than their own skin, then finish this _path_.Do it for yourself, for your Faith, for your people,whatever reason that you require to justify not faltering and falling by the wayside, but do it. This is all that I have to say other than to thank you for the effort that you have so far aided our _Quest_ with.'

Niccolo sits quietly in the boat,wiping dust from the Banner with a damp cloth, having nothing more to do with these bird-brained humans.

Edit:I was wiping dust fromthe 'anner' a moment ago...


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2003)

Xaio eyes the boats dubiously, the peddle contraptions in particular from the safety of the bank.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 19, 2003)

Niccolo: The Heironeans listen to your words of encouragement quietly... When you are done, there is silence for a moment, interrupted by Lucian's call:

"I think we shall travel downriver."

This is met with some momentary bickering -- perhaps only the squabbles of confusion -- but shortly it seems they are agreed. By the time they are ready, so too are more boats (requiring five more boats; after Shavah, there are ten more)

_(I'm still not clear on your "marching order," so to speak. I don't need hyper-specifics, just enough so that I have an idea of where you'll all be in relation to each other as you head downriver.)_

Xiao/Xaio: _(which one is it, btw?  )_ The pedal system is extremely simple -- there are no gears or chains, just a single wooden bar on either side connecting the pedals to the paddle -- one turn of one means one turn of the other, as far as you can tell. _(I can draw a diagram if it isn't clear, but really, it's a simple design.)_ Though the boats themselves seem to be of quite sturdy construction, this piece of the system seems to be a real vulnerability.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 19, 2003)

OoC: I'll travel with Fendric in whichever boat he is in.


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2003)

Turning to no one in particular, Xaio says, "I think some paddles might be a good idea. I'm going to see what I can find.

"Just in case."

OOC: As he doesn't know anyone in particular, Xaio will partner with whoever.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 20, 2003)

[_Fendric'll want to make sure someone is with Nurthk who can protect him/heal him (okay, who's the smallest healer? ). After that is taken care of, Fendric will naturally gravitate to Niccolo's boat, having known him the longest, but if that isn't feasible for some reason, he'll go with Hiritus. He'd prefer that Nurthk's boat be in the middle, somehow, to protect him as best as possible from any endangerment, and to help guide it, since it'll be harder to steer. After that, he'd want either his boat or Shavah's boat to be in front, to benefit best from low-light vision._]

In the process of gathering his things and carrying them to the dock, Fendric appears to be deep in contemplation. He looks over at Hiritus for a moment [to see what kind of armor he's wearing], then walks beside him.

"I fear we haven't gotten a chance to talk recently, Brother, may Pelor forgive me for it. Specifically, I wonder if you might have any use for my previous armor. It's recruitment-issue studded leather, and it has protected me well through thick and thin. Father Brewek mentioned that if I were to upgrade, that I might find a proper use for it. Would you be interested in having it?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fendric said:
			
		

> "I fear we haven't gotten a chance to talk recently, Brother, may Pelor forgive me for it. Specifically, I wonder if you might have any use for my previous armor. It's recruitment-issue studded leather, and it has protected me well through thick and thin. Father Brewek mentioned that if I were to upgrade, that I might find a proper use for it. Would you be interested in having it?"




Hiritus' face flushes a little at the offer. "It would be an hono," he says with a bow, and goes off under the shade of a tree for a little polite privacy to don the new honor. As he does this, you catch a glimpse under his travel vestments, and see that he wears quite the same recruitment-issue armor -- and his appears far more fresh and new. Still, yours is by all means in condition to serve its purpose; if anything, his suit might fetch more gold, if you ever come in need.

By the time Hiritus is rearmored, it seems everyone else is ready -- and it appears as well that someone has managed to gather together the party from the tavern, _quietly_ no less, to bid you farewell. The air is strangely more somber now than festive, as the Heironeans make their first clumsy attempts at piloting these halfling boats...

_(Okay, here's what seems like the right boat order -- correct me if I misunderstood, and of course, butt in if there happens to be any last-minute business to take care of in town: )_


```
[color=wheat]
     LnLu  MaSm  [color=white]Xa[/color]Hi
     
      Ha**    Sv[color=white]Nu[/color]    [color=white]NiFe[/color]   -->

     ElKi  LmVz  [color=white]Fu[/color]Ba      

Fe = Fendric (or Iron)
Fu = Furgus
Ni = Niccolo
Nu = Nurthk
Xa = Xaio

[SIZE=1]Hi = Hiritus
Sv = Shavah

Ln = Lanatus
Lu = Lucian
Lm = Laam
Sm = Shamil
Ba = Balger
Ha = Hasdural
Ma = Marten
El = Elo
Ki = Kim
Vz = Vitz
[/size][/color]
```


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2003)

OoC:Looks good to me...


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2004)

Xiao places his staff, bag and oddly ornate heavy crossbow into the boat and climbs in with Hiritus as indicated. He quietly pleased with the choice of travelling partner. Hiritus is a man of the church, and Xiao hopes to learn more of the beliefs of this world. But initially, he concentrates on carefully getting into the boat and pushing  away from the jetty and getting underway. He does everything carefully for a while, including settling his bag and loaded crossbow* within easy reach.

But after a while, once they have settle into a more comfortable routine, Xiao introduces himself properly to Hiritus, and asks the other man if he can tell Xiao about his church and the path that he has chosen.

*OOC: Can you leave crossbows loaded for an extended period of time?
PS: Sorry. Its Xiao. I think.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 2, 2004)

Nurthk lies paralyzed, and wrapped in a blanket, on a small boat, rocking too much for his liking.

_Getting kinda warm in here... maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I fell into the water... actually since I can't swim right now that'd probably be really bad._

[ooc: I don't think you could, there's the slight hurdle of them not having a safety switch, and I think if the crossbow was left loaded over a long period of time the bow string would become stretched and not be able to fire bolts as hard or far.]


----------



## doghead (Jan 2, 2004)

Its quite on the river, no?

OOC: Thanks. I thought as much.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2004)

Xiao: Hiritus is of course thoroughly responsive to any interest in his beliefs... He tells you how Pelor defends the weak, heals the sick, provides for the hungry, and how it is his sworn duty to do the same. It is clear that Pelor is no abstract ideal for him, but a major part of how he understands himself. His devotion and discipline are clear, and it is also apparent that these extend to the party, as well.

_(OOC: Same opinion as Festy on the crossbow. Having it loaded for a few minutes at a time won't hurt it, and you can probably keep it safely aimed away from people, but anything longer than that gets iffy.)_

The ride downriver goes quietly, for the most part, even as night falls... As you travel South, the halfling houses become even more ornate in their character, and larger houseboats dock in little crannies of the river, sometimes lit and active, mostly quiet. There are a handful of human-sized houses, as well, hidden up in the hills... And, around midnight, you come to a river crossing where sits a human-sized "houseboat" of sorts, although it is only the size of a small shack, and clearly in disrepair.

On its grey-wooden side azure paint outlines the crude shape of an eye, with the word "Foretunes" scrawled across the top.

_(OOC: I just noticed, as of yesterday, this game turned a year old! Woo! Just twenty more years til it can buy booze!

Anyway, hope you all had a nice holiday season. Hopefully the pace should pick back up shortly.)_


----------



## Uriel (Jan 3, 2004)

Niccolo whiles away the time (and hopefully raises the flagging spirits of those in the other boats) by playing songs as they travel < Perform roll 12+11 =23>.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 4, 2004)

Fendric watches carefully as they travel down the river, only pausing to check periodically on Nurthk's health with Shavah. As they pass the communities, Fendric looks for any obvious signs of Temples, where they might find someone who can cure Nurthk. If he sees one, he'll inform the others.

At the "Foretunes" building, Fendric looks with curiosity. Perhaps they can scry Father Premule...


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2004)

Xiao chats away quietly with Hiritus as they travel down river. Their lives have not been so different. The disciplining of mind and body. The putting of others first. Xiao wonders if the followers of Pelor had as much trouble living the ideals they taught as his own teachers did at times.  

All the while he keeps a wary eye on the river and banks ahead. He finds himself eagerly peering around bends to see what awaits, and realises that he is impatient to learn what is in store for them. He grins in the darkness. His teacher had had many occasions to tell him to focus on the now.

As the small houseboat comes into view and the signage becomes ledgible, Xiao asks Hiritus, "Fore tunes. What does that mean? Is it some kind of temple?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 7, 2004)

As you approach the _Foretunes_ boat, a brief stirring rattle can be heard inside -- and then a latch pops, and a side-window swings open, exposing some more of that blue paint, here too worn to read in the darkness... And immediately emerging from the window, a face, dry and hollow-looking, with a grin that seems to give Hiritus at least a bit of a start, no doubt recalling a memory of the undead faces surrounding Bethel and hiding behind heavy doors... His movements, though, seem lively enough, as does his voice, as it echoes across the river:

"Travelers? Travelers! _Ho!_ Spare some copper for a fortune? Just a few ole and denty coppers for an ole an' denty seer?"

His eyes, moist and glassy in the moonlight, seem eager and hopeful beneath the falling grey wisps of hair which shred across his face. His gulping throat bobs in knots and ridges, and the fingers which pin a rotten old grey blanket -- one which began life as a colorful rug, from the look of it -- to his shoulders seem narrow as darts.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

_I think I have some coin spare, pity I can't tell anyone..._

Nurthk thinks as lies immobile, pondering over how much of an hindrance his contraction of illness has become.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Travelers? Travelers! _Ho!_ Spare some copper for a fortune? Just a few ole and denty coppers for an ole an' denty seer?"QUOTE]
> 
> Niccolo pulls forth a shiny _silver_ coin, tossing it to the old man and saying in a cheery tone 'Well, then ,Gran'Father, what _Fortunes_ do you see for us, eh?'


----------



## doghead (Jan 7, 2004)

Xiao smiles. The old man reminds him of some of the old fortune tellers that cluster around the dusty courtyards of the temples back home. _A fortune teller doesn't get fat telling the truth._ 

His description of himself is worth at least a copper. He is fumbling in his clothes for something better than a copper before Niccolo beats him to it. The glint of the coin in the moonlight clearly reveals it to be more than copper. It pleases him somehow, that the people he has fallen in with can be generous. And perhaps share the same apprieciation of a little self-depreciation.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 8, 2004)

The man catches the coin -- fumblingly, and for a second his eyes hang with despair as it seems ready to slip down into the river -- and sits for a moment, admiring it.

"Generous folk, generous _gnome_ you are! This deserves the _special_ treatment..."

He ducks away for a moment, and you hear the rustling of objects in the boat, until he returns with two small bags... The first he opens to reveal what looks like incense, which he piles into a small tower to set alight.

"Good folk... Small folk, of heavy burdens..." His voice shudders with a mix of age and excitement. "Folk of sleepless nights... Restless days... Weary folk..."

His eyelids begin to relax, not quite closing, but leaving only a sliver of that shining wetness to sight... His hands loosen the string around the second bag, and he pours out his contents into the cup of his palm... Things small and white, maybe bits of marble, maybe _teeth_, scarred by dark carvings, seen for too short a time to make out as he quickly clasps the hand around them, and begins rattling them rhythmically, and _vigorously_: You can hear two distinct patterns of clacking: The pieces against each other, and the pieces against the bone.

"You shall encounter great uncertainty, and your wills shall all be tested true... So too shall your endurance be tested, trying to keep pace toward your goals..." He sighs heavily, then continues. "You are like sea turtles trying to escape the tide, knowing that a moment stopped for breath will leave you to be swept away... Your short legs will not seem to carry you fast enough, trying to outrun the strides of giants. But you will continue..."

His brow purses for a moment, concerned.

"You are on a quest which is not your quest..." He stammers a little at this, seeming to fumble for the right words. "Or, you pursue a part at the expense of the whole." He places a certain firmness on this, a definite emphasis. "It distracts you -- it leads you down a path to... to... all oblivion."

He breathes deeply, then the rattling slows, although his eyes remain in whatever trance they've found. His tongue appears to give a stabbing moistening of the lips, and his body relaxes noticably.

In a voice of much less intensity: "What more do you ask to know?"

_(OOC - Anyone with ranks in Knowledge (Nature), make a check.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 8, 2004)

Fendric reaches in his vestments for a silver, which he sets before the old man. "Good sir, we wish to know something else that is not a fortune, Pelor bless you; I wish to find a cleric who can cure our friend here of a disease he contacted fighting a heinous beast of the undead. Do you know of any nearby?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2004)

OoC:No Know-Nature here...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2004)

Knowledge: Nature (result: 17)


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2004)

Nothing known here.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 9, 2004)

[Sorry, that's just hilarious - the one PC who can make that check, can't share any info with us... ]

Fendric has no Knowledge-Nature Ranks.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 9, 2004)

_(OOC- dp, hilarious indeed  And on that note, Festy, I will mention that I am conscious of the fact that you're pretty left out of things at the moment, and don't intend to drag that out any more than fits the game... Further, the ways you've found to remain "in the game" have been both amusing and moreso *appreciated*.)_

Nurthk: Listening to the seer, something odd stands out: The phenomena he seems to be referencing with the sea turtles, running down the beach, is backwards. They don't ever really run from the tide; rather, the young must scramble TO the ocean to escape predators... On an unrelated note, the incense he burns seems like some sort of sage, though it's scent has a strange character which you have no before encountered.

Fendric: On your request, the old man shudders for a moment, then lets out a squawking cough. He reels for a moment, seeming to be chocking, then slams his hand down upon the burning pile of incense, sending a wave of embers out across the waters.

At that, his breath begins to normalize, and his gaze turns to you with a sort of seething annoyance.

"Cleric?" He looks at you, then at the Heironeans who have bundled behind you. He seems confused for a moment, as though you are playing a trick, then his eyes soften with realization.

"A cleric of sufficient skill to heal the sick and wound the maimed! Yes! They erected a Station of Fharlangn not far from here, years very old ago. You may go there and then continue 'long your way, o'er..." His eyes eyes shut for a moment, and he breathes deeply -- "_mountains,_ it was. O'er or un'er, either way 'tis where you must go, and where you least want to be."

He grins, almost sinister, but only for a moment, then begins building another pyramid.

"_West!, South!, South!,_ then West a ways..." His eyes flash shut again, then he begins shaking his head. "No, no... Just West from here" he points down the road which leads to the river, "then a South at the crossroads, first crossroads, only an hour's walk, e'en carrying the corpsy giant..."

He begins scraping flint and steel again, trying to catch the pile on fire.

"Damned wind, need some oil..." He ducks back, shuffles through his things again. "What other questions have you?"

He returns with a small vial of oil, and readies himself to place a drop on his pyramid of incense, waiting for your request.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 10, 2004)

Fendric casts his eyes downward, duly chastened for interrupting the man's venture into prophecy and for being of insufficient power to definitively cure Nurthk. Still hoping that the man will take his silver, he contemplates what the man had to say while the man attempts to restart his fire. [Fendric will move to where he can block the wind for the man.]

To Niccolo, Nurthk, Fergus, Xiao and the others, he says, "It would appear that an apology is in order, for my distracting you from our quest to rescue Father Premule, for I should have trusted the Heironians among us to see that true, and instead continued with what Sir Exantrius would have wished for us. May Pelor, and all of you, forgive me; I hope those among us who so wish to do so, can continue in the attempt to save Father Premule. But it would appear that this helpful man has shown me the error of MY ways, at least.

I wish to continue forthwith to the station of Fharlanghn as the man indicated, to restore Nurthk, and then to the mountains to deliver the southmost of our remaining letters. I'll understand if any of you do not wish to come with me, and bear you no ill will, but as the Light is my witness, I consider Nurthk my own responsibility, and will attempt to set that right first and foremost."

Fendric then turns to the seer and says, "I think you've helped us quite enough, may Pelor bless you. You've been a boon and a revelation. Pray take this silver, and also a gold." Fendric adds a gold coin to the silver in his hand, which he extends to the old man as soon as his fire has lit.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2004)

Laughing a bit at poor Fendric's Self-Admonishment, Niccolo pipes up 'Good friend, beat yourself not. We may acomplish all in good time. I do agree that getting our friend here back into good health is top priority, so let us away and on to it.' Smiling and doffing his cap to the old Seer, Niccolo continues to trill scales and little caprices on his Violin as they travel.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 10, 2004)

The man takes your silver, and your gold, and bows his head politely.

"Thank you, young cleric... May you travel well."[color]

He begins to close his window as you move across the river, but pauses abruptly to call out one last warning:

"Remember, stick to the roads, and stay out of the wild! Nature will be no friend to you..."

The window closes at that...

...

The Heironeans bid you a short farewell... Shavah offers to come along, but her preference is to continue their search for Premule, at this point.

Your journey West goes easily enough. You go through one sparse halfling settlement -- quiet at that time of night -- and within the hour arrive at the crossroads the seer mentioned, in a lightly wooded, hilly area.

As you turn to head South, everyone make Will saves.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 10, 2004)

[Will Save: 11 +7 = 18.]

Fendric, if he makes the save, will stick to the road as much as possible, as the old man suggested, and ready his holy symbol if he sees a 'threat.'


----------



## doghead (Jan 10, 2004)

Xiao [Will Save: 7+6=13/15 vs enchantment spells]


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2004)

Will Save is roll9+7/9 vs, Illusion Total 16/18 vs. Illusion.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 10, 2004)

_Hmm, doesn't quite make sense, and yet it does. Bah! If only if I could share what I know! Not long now though, should be able to tell the others soon, soon enough?_

Nurthk's feeling of frustration is definitely not portrayed well by his face, which has been frozen in its expression of bewilderment for some time.

[will save: result 19]




			
				guiltpuppy said:
			
		

> Further, the ways you've found to remain "in the game" have been both amusing and moreso appreciated.




[ooc:It's no bother, this is just a good game, and I'm glad to be in it. ]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 10, 2004)

You path through the crossroads without any trouble... You do all get an odd sense about the area, but if anything it's almost a comforting one -- almost a _familiarity_, if that makes any sense. Still, nothing strange for such a late night...

It is indeed a short time before the trees clear out and you can see the station of Fharlangn down the road -- a modest, functional building, with an empty stable off to the side... It has begun to rain, rather suddenly: Up to this point the night has been fairly clear, especially once you put some distance between you and the mists of the river.

When you reach the station, a knock at the door brings immediately an elderly fellow -- probably no more than fifty, you gather by the sound of his voice, but fifty years of labor and struggle, to be certain. His nightgown is visible, underneath a heavy and wholly un-clerical road.

His attention travels almost immediately to Nurthk -- once he's heard the story of his ailment, he is quick to cast a _remove disease_, and that does the trick well enough... He's feeling a little weakened _(-2 Con at this point)_, but it's nothing Fendric or even plain old _rest_ won't be able to take care of.

Once Nurthk is back on his feet, he gets around to introducing himself.

"I am called Yattro, when I am called." He wears a broad grin on that last remark; you get the sense, now that more pressing duties have been taken care of, that he's the sort of fellow who has no good end to his sense of humor. "Tell me, what brings such a motley assortment of faces here? And come in! Come out of the rain! Please!"

He leads you inside, to a small room with only a small bed, four chairs and a table not large enough for them to gather around, with an old wood stove burning in the corner to keep it all warm...


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2004)

Xiao introduces himself with a slight bow.

"I am Xiao. From the east."

Having not yet really accustomed himself to chairs, he is happy to find himself a clear space near the wall. After making a mat of his "robe", he sits on the floor.

Tucked into his belt, and so concealed by the robe up til now, are two odd daggars - the blades are more like long spikes and the hilts curl away from the grip like the horns of a bull. But other than these, it appear that he carrys no more in the way of weapons than what you have see so far - the stout staff and the ornate heavy crossbow.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2004)

Entering the warmth of the building,Niccolo removes his scarf and jacket, smiling at the old man and giving a 'Well met, Sir. Thank you for the aid that you have rendered our fallen companion, he was in quite a bad way.'


----------



## dpdx (Jan 11, 2004)

Fendric introduces himself to Yattro at the beginning, but then expresses his gratitude to the veteran cleric after seeing Nurthk on his feet. "The God of Journeys is fortunate indeed to have such an excellent cleric on His behalf, Father Yattro. Is there anything I can do to repay your kindness? I fear we're somewhat poor at this stage of our journey, but perhaps I can lend aid to anyone else that needs it here."

He then turns to Nurthk. "And you, my friend, have been at less than full strength FAR too long for my liking, may the Gods Bless You."

Fendric then produces his silver Sun medallion and casts a Lesser Restoration. [Lesser Restoration: +4 pts CON to Nurthk, which should bring him back to full.]

Returning to Father Yattro, he produces the scroll of Lesser Restoration he made back in the halfling village. "This is a scroll of the spell I just cast, Father Yattro. I'd like you to have it. If anything, it might allow the Road God greater flexibility in granting you spells for a day, may it please Him.

So now, who's up for some leftover chicken?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 11, 2004)

Nurthk gets to his feet after being healed of his affliction, stretching, yawning, and moving his jaw about to loosen his muscles after being still for so long.\



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "And you, my friend, have been at less than full strength FAR too long for my liking, may the Gods Bless You."




"You too my friend," Nurthk replies, slightly slurred but recovering fast, "And you too Father Yattro, you have helped me greatly this evening, I am in your debt but I'm afraid I may not have time to return such a favour in the near future."

Nurthk looks better as Fendric restores the last of the harm the disease did to him.

"My name is Nurthk by the way, follower of St.Cuthbert," he introduces himself with.


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2004)

Introductions done and now settled, Xiao has time to notice how large Nurthk is. The giant warrior is not paying any attention to him at the moment, but his words come back to Xiao. _In time, perhaps ..._

Xiao realises that Nurthk has noticed Xiao staring (for that is what he was doing while lost in his thoughts) at him. Xaio nods to Nurthk.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 11, 2004)

Nurthk smiles and nods to Xiao.

"I owe you a good story," he says.

_Kind of him to keep me distracted for a while with the tales of his past, I should tell him a few of mine at least to return the favour._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 11, 2004)

Fendric said:
			
		

> "This is a scroll of the spell I just cast, Father Yattro. I'd like you to have it. If anything, it might allow the Road God greater flexibility in granting you spells for a day, may it please Him."






			
				Nurthk said:
			
		

> "And you too Father Yattro, you have helped me greatly this evening, I am in your debt but I'm afraid I may not have time to return such a favour in the near future."




The old priest waves his hand. "Just Yattro, please, and keep the scroll, if it is at all dear to you. I understand the need in _cities_" -- he says the word with a particular distaste, though not a haughty one -- "to keep a cost for such services... But out here, there are few who come with petty or careless requests, only real need." He smiles kindly, glancing back and forth between Fendric and Nurthk, clearly trying not to lecture. "If you feel a debt, then I'd rather trust you to pay it to another stricken traveler, on some future night."

He claps his hands together and smiles brightly. "Now, how would you like some tea?" Looking towards Xiao, he adds: "I hear that tea is well-appreciated in the Eastern lands, and while all I have is a Southern blend, I hope you'll find that what it lacks in subtler tones it makes up for in its robust body..." While his words are small-talk, his tone is that of real enthusiasm.

Shuffling around the small room, he begins pouring water from a jug, setting it atop the already-hot stove, and returns to his bed to sit while he waits for it to boil.


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2004)

> "If you feel a debt, then I'd rather trust you to pay it to another stricken traveler, on some future night."




Xaio is startled out of his idle gazing around the room by the mans words. The mountains around the temple were he grew up are harsh and unforgiving. There was little time for quiet contemplation with the all the work necessary for survival. But amoung one of their central tenants was the belief that a kindness show to you by another should be repayed by showing kindness to a another in return.

The man's mention of tea remainds Xiao of something, and he dives into his backpack and after a little rummaging around, pulls out a small packet of folded paper.

Rising to his feet, he hands the packet to Yattro.

"This was given to me before I left. It is bitter tea from our land. There is not so much, but I would like you to have it."

Xiao bows deeply as he hold out the packet in both hands to Yattro.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 11, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> So now, who's up for some leftover chicken?"



"Only those who don't like rabbit." A rubling voice says behind you. "Or stag"
As you turn around you see a tall, strong human. He's dressed in good but worn clothing in hues of dark-brown and green. The cross-guard of a massive two-hander pokes from under his dark-brown cloak, and a quiver of black-fletched arrows hangs at his side, mirrored by the hilt of his long hunting knife. Two daggers poke out of his knee-high soft leather boots. He's holding four big hares in his right hand by their ears. Entangled around their necks are the remains of a snare. He points outside, over his shoulder.

"Damned mule wouldn't carry it, nearly broke my spine carrying it over here"

"Farlangh be Praised, Raven, I didn't expect you back so soon" The old priest grins his gap-toothed grin as he hapilly accepts the hares."Brother Sethan will love these. How was your trip? Are the passes still open?


Raven shrugs."The pass is fine, al the way up, but those orcs are getting all worked up over something. I've culled their numbers a bit, to remind them to leave travellers be, but I wouldn't wanna cross alone again."

"I stink. I need a bath,..." 


You get a polite but neutral nod as he walks out and disappears behind the building. You hear some curses and the braying of a mule, followed by the screeching sound of the winch at the well.

Those who go to the bath-house half an hour later are greeted by the sweet smell of the best halfling-weed and the gentle singing of a man at peace with the world. A warm red glow from the pipe shows a bearded face with a lop-sided grin, the righ-hand corner of his mouth distorted by a thin red scar that runs over his cheeck to his temple to disappear under his shaggy black hair. Small flecks of foam from the tankard of beer dott his upper lip. 
His clothes are neatly hung up on a line near the coalfire and you see some saddlebags on the floor next to his tub. His greatsword and hunting knife are within easy reach.
Two more tubs are empty, and a big kettle of warm water sits on the fire.




[Hi guys, I'm Maarten, 29yo from Belgium, Europe. Some of the typos are caused by bad spelling, some by my five month old son trying to eat the keyboard. Anyways, DM, I hope you don't mind me stealing your NPC to introduce me, and I hope you counted on there being a second priest and a bathhouse, if not, kill my character ]


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2004)

Niccolo sits humming a simple ditty whilst polishing his Violin(s), all the while listening to those around him, taking in the sound of their lives.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 11, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "This was given to me before I left. It is bitter tea from our land. There is not so much, but I would like you to have it."
> 
> Xiao bows deeply as he hold out the packet in both hands to Yattro.




Yattro accepts the gift, chuckling uncomfortably, obviously not accustomed to this sort of formality.

"Thank you friend, thank you..."

After Raven enters and departs, Yattro begins pouring out tea, split among a variety of old and well-used cups, pulled from where they hang with a variety of other dishroom assortments. Hiritus is quick to take the meager tin one -- the rest are all chipped pottery.

"You're welcome to the baths -- ignore where it says to leave coin for the soap," -- he holds up Xiao's bag -- "this is enough to cover that." He grins the grin of a man ready to make a joke. 

"You might wait 'til morning, though, as you don't have the" -- he sniffs at the air -- "_traveler's aura,_ yet. Still, I think Raven might appreciate some fresh  company... We haven't all too much in common, and I won't smoke the pipe-weed with Seth around... Sethan's my _apprentice,_ understand."

He grins, then his mind drifts back a little, and his brow shows confusion.

"Tell me, now... Where do you travel from?"

_(OOC - Good entrance, DrZombie, and everything you introduced fits just fine. BTW, since you've been out an about the surrounding area recently, would you mind making a Survival check, if your sheet is finished... Just a few more details which might be important.)_


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 11, 2004)

(trembling first roll of the dice : 15 total)

(character is finished i made a lvl 3 char, xp 4500)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 11, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> (trembling first roll of the dice : 15 total)
> 
> (character is finished i made a lvl 3 char, xp 4500)




_(OOC - Alas, nothing extra noticed on a 15. At least we don't have to backtrack...)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 11, 2004)

[_I take it we have no Heironeans left except possibly Shavah, eh?_]

Fendric nods at the human, and responds, "Well, it won't keep for long, Brother, so it's what's for dinner for some of us, Gods be praised. I'm Fendric, of the Temple of Pelor in Hedrogura. These are my friends, and questmates. It would seem we're staying here this evening, before we go over the pass tomorrow morn."

____

Fendric smiles at Yattro's question, and sips his tea as he thinks on an answer, hoping Niccolo will use the delay to jump in and give their quest a proper rendering.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2004)

Laying down his instruments, having seen to them with oil and rosin, Niccolo greets the new faces around him in a proper manner.
'I am Niccolo, Bard of, well, of many places, in fact. Indeed, the God of Roads has been my friend on more than one occassion, looking out for me when many another Deity would have been too busy.Alas, I have little in the way of Coin to tithe to said great and kind Deity, but perhaps this will do as a thanks.May their next owners find them useful'
Niccolo pulls two scarves and a cap from his satchel, setting them upon the table.All are clean and neat, perfectly suitable for those taking to the roads.
The scarves are,respectively, green with a rather badly done (Sewing roll 15) Dragon, and a blue one with (sew 19) a much more correctly rendered Griffon.
The cap,grey wool, is unadorned.
While those who have travelled with Niccolo know that he could have used his _magic_ to mend the less-than-perfect dragon, it did add character,even if it looked more like a duck...

OoC:Remember the old Atari game 'Adventure'?


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Yattro accepts the gift, chuckling uncomfortably, obviously not accustomed to this sort of formality.
> 
> "Thank you friend, thank you..."




"You are most welcome."

Xiao bows again, but the broad grin on his face somewhat eases the formality of it. 



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Still, I think Raven might appreciate some fresh  company... We haven't all too much in common, and I won't smoke the pipe-weed with Seth around... Sethan's my _apprentice,_ understand."
> 
> He grins, then his mind drifts back a little, and his brow shows confusion.





The odd stressing of the word apprentice, and the slight confusion that seems to afflict Yattro bothers Xiao, even though there could be a dozen innocuous reasons for it. Xiao decides to leave it for now, but not forget it. He continues settling himself back on his makeshift mat.

_A bath does sound good though. Perhaps after the tea._

Which is what he will do.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "If you feel a debt, then I'd rather trust you to pay it to another stricken traveler, on some future night."




"An excellant suggestion," Nurthk says.

Nurthk nods to the hunter when he enters. He takes a cup of tea, and sits down where there is some space.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Tell me, now... Where do you travel from?"




"I've been travelling with the group since they left Bethel. I was doing contract work for the city guard at the time," he replies.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 12, 2004)

*Old shoes (tom waits)*

After the refreshing bath (and beer) Raven sits on a bench in front of the fire in the bathouse, checking his drying clothes and repairing them where necessary. A small pot of molten wax gently bubbles on the fire, and it is frequently applied to the seams of his waterproof clothing. He has changed to a kilt and an embroidened vest. Those who have been to the far north might recognize the style, its pattern of intertwined symbols and animals typical for the mountain men of that region. As he is working he gently sings a melody in his raspy voice (skill check 16):

I'm singing this song, it's time it was sung 
I've been putting it off for a while,
But it's harder by now, 'cause the truth is so clear
That I cry when I'm seeing you smile.

So goodbye, so long, the road calls me dear
And your tears cannot bind me anymore,
And farewell to the girl with the sun in her eyes
Can I kiss you, and then I'll be gone.


Every time that I tried to tell that we'd 
lost the magic we had at the start,
I would weep my heart when I looked in your eyes
And I searched once again for the spark.

So goodbye, so long, the road calls me dear
And your tears cannot bind me anymore,
And farewell to the girl with the sun in her eyes
Can I kiss you, and then I'll be gone.


I can see by your eyes, it's time now to go
So I'll leave you to cry in the rain,
Though I held in my hand, the key to all joy
Honey my heart was not born to be tamed.

So goodbye, so long, the road calls me dear
And your tears cannot bind me anymore,
And farewell to the girl with the sun in her eyes
Can I kiss you, and then I'll be gone.

So goodbye, so long, the road calls me dear
And your tears cannot bind me anymore,
And farewell to the girl with the sun in her eyes
Can I kiss you, and then I'll be gone.
Can I kiss you, and then I'll be gone, can I kiss you, and then I'll be gone.

(Tom Waits, you gotta love 'im)


----------



## dpdx (Jan 12, 2004)

[_Sorry, but having never heard Tom Waits, every song lyric sounds to me like it should be sung to the melody of Crank Yankers: "Come one, come all, cause we're having some fun, we're just making some calls to strain-----gers..."_]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 13, 2004)

_(No Heironeans except maybe Shavah -- if anyone asked for her to come along, say so now and consider her here, but my default assumption is that she'd stay with the others.)_

*Fendric:* Yattro nods at your story. "Hopefully the pass treats you well..." He glances at the door briefly, a bit concerned, but his amiable grin returns soon enough.

*Niccolo:* He takes your scarves, deliberately not looking too closely at the stitchwork. "I'm sure these will come in handy for others like yourselves -- the Free Cities have become a popular place lately."

*Xiao:* Hiritus follows as you head off to the bath... He's seeming a bit uncomfortable with the situation, and once outside he gives an explanation:

"It's silly, I know, but I just had an odd feeling in there, like a little kid sitting at the grown-up table for the first time at holiday..."

*Nurthk:* Yattro raises his brow with interest. "From Bethel, you say? What route did you take?" A normal enough question for small-talk, but the glow in his eyes shows that this a topic of great enthusiasm for him.

*Raven:* Hiritus follows Xiao into the bathhouse, nodding hello. He is rather meticulous about getting his things in order for the bath -- taking special care of Fendric's old armor, even stopping for a moment to admire -- but seeming at least relaxed about it.

_(Oh, I'll be needing some Listen checks from everyone shortly.
...and it seems that Waits is quite popular in this world  )_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 13, 2004)

[_If Fergus decided not to come with us, I'll take Shavah until another character can be found._]

[Listen check: 9 +7 = 16.]

Fendric finishes the rest of his leftover chicken, also enjoying a haunch of rabbit that Raven brought in. After the meal, he pulls Yattro aside, while the others tend to their business.

"If you don't mind me unburdening a little, Father, er, Yattro, I've felt a little out of sorts, lately. I fear that sometimes I lack the intelligence to know what our next step should be. And while I don't believe that the Radiant Light has forsaken me, I find myself prone to outbursts of impatience at inopportune times, a quite unpriestly quality. 

I praise Pelor every day for the unflagging companionship and loyalty of Niccolo, from the very beginning, and for Nurthk, Hiritus, Shavah, and Xiao as the Light has seen fit in Time to bless me with them. Sometimes I doubt I'm worthy of a voice in our decisions, even if mine is the only one spoken. 

So with this journey over the pass, we continue what we set out to do from the beginning. I only hope that we haven't dallied too long, which if it were so, would probably be my fault as well, may Pelor forgive me.

Anyway, perhaps a bath would do me well. You have my gratitude for hearing me out, and again for taking us in for the night, and again for saving our friend. May Pelor protect and keep you, even as the God of Journeys does so."

Fendric gathers his things, and heads to the bathhouse.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 13, 2004)

*In the bath house*

Orbril lay back floating in warm water of the tub, happy that he had called in here to rest before moving out to wherever his wanderers feet would take him.
A pair of bubbles danced in the air above the gnomes head a minor diversion for his mind as he guided their movements like a choreographer.

'_Sarai would dance like that_' he thought of the girl, half-elf, who had danced upon the backs of horses and much stranger mounts beside. '_She had been a favourite of Miss Halkum_'

Righting himself in the water the gnome called over bubbles into the production he was creating in the air above his bath water dancing lights were placed amongst the bubbles which swirled and and flowed and cascading in an endless spectacular to amaze and astound your eyes  and ears!. as once more the Grand Circus performed before his very eyes.

As the others entered the bath house the gnome turned and grinned his production momentarily suspended behind him 

"um hello" he grinned "come on in the waters fine..."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2004)

OoC:Just got home from carousing...need sleep. 
Listen check rolled a 2'+8, a 10, woohoo!


----------



## doghead (Jan 13, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Xiao:* Hiritus follows as you head off to the bath... He's seeming a bit uncomfortable with the situation, and once outside he gives an explanation:
> 
> ...




Xiao nods to Raven and the one doing odd things with his bubbles, then promptly strips down to nothing, tossing his gear onto a bench by the wall. He pauses for a moment, looking slightly nonplussed, before getting into the bath. As he soaks, he turns Hiritus words over in his mind. Those, along with the other little oddities trouble his toughts. He could _still_ his thoughts if he wanted, but chooses not to for some reason. It somewhat lessens his enjoyment of the moment.

Upon the arrival of the next person, he is the first step out and offer his tub. After helping whoever empty and refill it, he drys off and dresses. Later, out on the road, he knows that he is going to regret leaving the bath so quickly. _Oh well._

Hiritus is a little startled by Xiao's hasty exit, but Xiao only shrugs when Hiritus asks what the matter is.

"I thought I might have a little look around, er ... see what is here."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 13, 2004)

Raven sits on his bench, cleaning and waxing his composite longbow. Like most things he owns, it seems to be of very high quality, but it is worn with use. There is something vaguely elvish about it's make, and it seems to be much heavier than a usual bow.

"You guys heading up through the mountains?" he asks, looking up from his work. "You'd better look for a guide. Dangerous crossing if you haven't been there before"
"As it happens"he grins "I'm heading up there tomorrow morning, first light, with me partner, Jake"
"If you wanna tag along, make sure you're ready."

Then he starts cleaning, sharpening and oiling his blades, with the practised ease of a job much-repeated.

(for the cleaning and repairing : survival 21)
(listen 16)


----------



## doghead (Jan 13, 2004)

Xiao thinks that Raven looks like just the type of man you would need to guide one through the the mountain passes, but it is not his decision. He bows to Raven.

"I think we are heading that way. I will pass on your offer.

"But if we do travel together, I would be most honoured if you could teach me how you caught those rabbits."

Then Xiao heads out the door. He doesn't really have any clear idea of what he is looking for, if anything at all. He will wonder around a bit getting the layout of the palce, then perhaps find a place from where he can see a little of the surrounds. He decides that within earshot of a shout from inside will be as far as he goes.

ooc: Listen Check: 7+5 12.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 13, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "But if we do travel together, I would be most honoured if you could teach me how you caught those rabbits."



"That's fairly easy. You just hide behind a tree, then imitate a carrot. When a rabbit appears, quickly grab it by the ears, then break it's neck"

He grins his lop-sided grin, then looks serious:

"A bit of help with foraging would be appreciated, especially for such a big group. If you're handy with a sling or a bow, you're more then wellcome to come along, because my mate jake is no good with either."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 13, 2004)

woohoo my first double post


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 13, 2004)

"Doesn't stick around long does he?" the gnome lets the bubbles return to their natural state and grins at the minor illusionary show he has presented for himself

"but seems I've finally got more company so I'd better go and show myself" with that he hauls himself out of the water dries himself off and dresses in a set of faded pants and tunic. Then returns to the main hospice

"Greetings one and all" he grins " Master Yattro - I apologise I did not realise we had more guest! 

Hello hello, I am Orbril, Master of the Grand Circus Maximus and keeper of small objects" he introduces himself with a selfdeprecating grin as he goes about shaking hands 

Another gnome!" his grin broadens as he moves to embrace his racial kinsmen "this is truely a blessed occasion!. So tell me where are you all bound?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 14, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "From Bethel, you say? What route did you take?"




"We first passed through Haddal, then made our way to the river, and then a halfling village there, where I contracted my affliction. After that we travelled by boat to as close to here as we could get and made the rest of the way on foot," Nurthk says, hoping he got it right.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Fendric:* Yattro listens calmly and interestedly, knowing as a true conversationalist does when it is time to speak with his eyes. His only words, when at last spoken, are simple and sincere: 

"I wish you success in your journey."

*Orbril:* _(Welcome aboard, Tonguez!)_ Yattro smiles as you enter. "I apologize for not introducing you sooner! I had assumed you'd already gone to bed -- but I suppose Raven's hours spread quickly." It is, indeed, fast approaching dawn at this point.

"Tea should still be hot at this point... Come, sit down, share your story!"

*Nurthk:* Yattro raises his eyebrows, surprised and puzzled by your description. "Through Haddal to halflings on a river... Do you mean the Damiel?" He smiles in amazement. "Quite the circuitous route! Though an appreciable one..."

*Xiao:* The grounds are fairly small, confined to a few buildings -- Yattro's room and what is apparently a temple, the stablery and bathhouse, a cozy little guest area, and off a bit in the distance, Sethan's shack -- where the younger priest rests comfortably at the moment, you presume.

The rain has gotten a bit lighter, so staying outside isn't entirely uncomfortable, and certainly not too much so for a self-disciplined sort. Through the mist you can see that the area is lightly wooded within thirty yards of the clearing at the crossroads. Looking down the roads themselves, you can't see much further, as rain gives way to mist in the moonlight.

After about fifteen minutes alone outside, you begin to notice some movement in among the trees -- figures, human ones. They look to be less than a dozen; one steps out, dressed in hides and rags, and raises a hand for the others to stop, then addresses you in a low voice, difficult to pick out from this distance. _(Too low for the folks inside to hear over the rain, I'll note.)_

"Are you with the _travelers_?"

_(Xiao gets a Spot check to pick out how many others there are, and where they are positioned... The rest are unaware at this point, although Xiao is within easy shouting distance. Here's how I have the others placed at the moment:

Orbril, Raven, Nurthk, Niccolo, Shavah: Yattro's room.
Fendric, Hiritus: In the bath.

A general layout, to be followed with more detailed maps later:_)


```
|***********
 |S  * *****
 |       ****
 |  *   ** **
 |        ***
 |  G      **
 |    x   h*
 |Y B      **
-+-----------
 |

S = Sethan's, Y = Yattro's/Shrine, 
G = Guestrooms/Kitchen, B = Stables/bath
x = Xiao's general position, h = humans' general position.

Note that this is by no means to scale, 
just a general sketch of the layout for the time being.
```


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *Xiao:* ...
> 
> After about fifteen minutes alone outside, you begin to notice some movement in among the trees -- figures, human ones. They look to be less than a dozen; one steps out, dressed in hides and rags, and raises a hand for the others to stop, then addresses you in a low voice, difficult to pick out from this distance. _(Too low for the folks inside to hear over the rain, I'll note.)_
> 
> "Are you with the _travelers_?"




Xiao pauses. _travellers?_ There has obviously been special significance attached to the word. But what? _He sounds like he expects me to know. Should I know? If Fendric or Hiritus were here ... _

Xiao bows a little, playing for time. _The truth obviously. But how much of it?_

"I am Xiao. I am from far in the east." _Ah! Will that make me one of the travellers? Less truth is better. It always sounds more simple in tales._ "Pleased to meet you."

ooc: spot 2+5=7. He wouldn't notice if he had forgotton to put on his pants.
ooc: Whats their mood/state like? sence motive check 13+6=19.
ooc: GP, would it be possible to put a few returns in the code to narrow it? I've only got a 800x600 monitor, so lots of scrolling at the mo. Thanks.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 15, 2004)

The man takes a few steps closer. "You are with the travelers who came tonight?"

His general disposition is hostile, but there's something about it that doesn't seem directed toward you or "the travelers" specifically -- if anything, there's something defensive about. His voice does not waver, and if anything is too unwavering; his stance is equally solid, and he gives you the general impression of a cornered animal, not desiring to _be_ agressive, but desiring to appear so, and ready to _become_ so at a moment's notice...


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> The man takes a few steps closer. "You are with the travelers who came tonight?"




_Yes, it is much easier in the tales. There are hints, indicators, precursers and forshadowings in a proper story._

Xiao conciously relaxes mind and body, the stillness which suggest nothing but from which anything can done. He doesn't want to spook them, but he doesn't want to be caught unawares either. _Much easier ..._

"I am Xiao, and I have come a long way from my home, so I am _a_ traveller. I arrived here tonight with some others, but so did some others I believe. _Ah. I think that that is confusing. And you are talking too much. More less truth._

"Do you wish to speak to these travellers?" _Oh. That might not have been the wisest thing to say. Well, it make help shake things out a bit..._

ooc: Thanks.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 15, 2004)

"Yes."

His mood and tone seem unaffected by your chosen words, which, given the apparent alternative, probably means they were well-chosen.

_(OOC - "More less truth," brilliant... Xiao's internal monologue rocks  )_


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2004)

... 

_nothing?_ Xiao bows again, playing for time while he tries to get something more useful to come to mind.

"There are a few. I don't want to waste your time with the wrong ones. Could you describe them to me?"

_Yes. Questions are good. Wu-Teacher only ever asked questions. He was very inscrutable._


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 16, 2004)

*out of town*

I'll be on a romantic weekend with my better half, so no posting for a few days..


If you run into combat, +6 attack on comp longbow (+3 str) till they are within 30 feet, then +5/+5 (point blank, precise, rapid shot), switch to twohander when close combat +6, 2d6+4dmg (or power attack if low AC)
ac 16 31 hp

have fun


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 17, 2004)

"Bring who came tonight." His moccasins bulge as his toes curl in anticipation, but beyond that he shows no movement.

_(BTW, just to give you warning ahead of time, should it come up, I'll remind you that you've been paddling halfling boats and carrying around Nurthk all day, and it's now well past midnight -- be prepared for fatigue to set in around sunrise if you don't get some sleep soon.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 17, 2004)

[So, depending on when a bath was available to Fendric, he'll have bathed for 20 minutes, and then, thinking the night was over, gone into trance right there in the tub. So, since I don't know what to do after that, I present the _things Fendric trances about_, kind of what I'd worked up for his background. Hopefully, this gives everyone a little OOC insight, since he hasn't really talked about it IC.]

Fendric sits in his tub quietly, availing himself of some soap to clean himself as thoroughly as he can.

He drifts into trance, remembering his first 'outside' clerical task when he joined the Temple, as an attendant at the Fighting Pit of Hedrogura:

Healing and then helping to clean those who had fought, so that they could be in shape to receive well-wishers outside, or even sit at banquet if they'd fought particularly well. 

Arguing with fighters: (_But, Sir, you are not *clean*. And if Her Ladyship catches the slightest fever because you were not clean, not only will you be punished, but so will I. Now hold still, please - we shall make you both clean and presentable._)

Remembering before that: even in the early years, there was always the Temple. Fendric went back to his earliest memory - sitting in a basket on a table in the Vestibule, looking around, drooling, watching elves, men and priests talk to each other in hushed, strained tones. 

Once he was ambulatory, and could be therefore of service to the Temple, he was given tasks. The clerics never struck him for misbehavior - but he could always tell how well he had performed them by the contents of his dinner. Meat was a good day, vegetables represented an average day, and gruel, or similar, meant it had been a bad day. When nothing came for dinner, 'grievous mistakes had been made.' 

That happened regularly at first. But by the time Fendric turned 20, he always saw at least vegetables, and soon after that, he could have meat whenever he wanted. When Fendric's appetite began to strain the Temple's purse, that's when they sent him with Brothers Asgriff and Kalan to the Pit to work. 

And so it began, his first day at the Pit: Orisons to heal cuts. And bathtubs, similar to the ones he and Hiritus now sat in. Bathing meant the day was over. Trance, sleep when there was time for it, or sometimes food would come afterward...


----------



## doghead (Jan 17, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Bring who came tonight." His moccasins bulge as his toes curl in anticipation, but beyond that he shows no movement.




_Oh you are obstinate!_

"I am not your ... _do this!_ person." His frustration slips its leash for a moment, and causes him to stumble for the words.

"Tell me why you can not do it yourself."

_Hah! A twist. Like a cat. Slip out of that!_ Xiao himself is suprised at his own inspiration. And not a little relieved.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 17, 2004)

"I can. You said you would bring them."

Although you never said you _would_ bring them, it does appear that he understood it as such -- so far, it doesn't seem like the man knows that he _can_ lie.

"I don't think you will any more. I will get them now."

He motions with his hand, not raising it, and four other men appear at his side. One on each side carries a bow, nocked but not pulled, and carried lightly, and the others carry handaxes, held upside down, with the heads pointing inward. All of them are toned but slight, wearing similar hide clothing with only light armor. The bowman on the far right, a man with a heavy beard, sports a recent wound across the right side of his forehead. After their exit, a third bowman makes his presence known, a tall and indifferent-looking fellow, who leans casually against a tree -- with bow casually nocked -- and keeps an eye on you, though seems to have little investment in the task.

They are heading more or less toward you, although the leader seems to be looking past you now, toward the station complex.


----------



## doghead (Jan 17, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "I can. You said you would bring them."
> 
> Although you never said you _would_ bring them, it does appear that he understood it as such -- so far, it doesn't seem like the man knows that he _can_ lie.
> 
> ...




More than the sudden change in approach, the sudden appearence of weapons throws Xiao into a state of consternation. _See! This is where cleverness gets you. I told you! I told you! But would you listen, no all smug with cleverness, just like a cat!_, says that inner voice that everyone knows. Xiao calls his Wo. _Shut up Wo!_, Xiao counters desperately.

"Wait please. If you appear at the door like that, it may cause ... confusion. I don't think that ... " Xiao had been going to say _you want blood spilt_. He's lost all confidence, and for a brief instant, his mind flails around helplessly. "that would be not good."

"You have told the truth I think, but have not been fully honest with me. It is not to late to avoid a mistake."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

OoC:Tired, just got home from work and confused as to who is where. 
Niccolo eats,bathes and sleeps if possible.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 17, 2004)

Nurthk stays awake awhile, happy to be moving again, eating some of whatever's hot and talking of past adventures.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 18, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "You have told the truth I think, but have not been fully honest with me. It is not to late to avoid a mistake."




"The _ravast_*, the spirit man, says we should bring the travelers. He does not want a mistake. We should hurt or kill them if they will not come, but it is better that they come. He does not know that they should be hurt. He says their scent on the wind is the sickness after death. He can tell them more. If you do not want a mistake, you should bring them."

He has stopped now, and the others have stopped behind him.

"Have I been fully honest now?"


----------



## dpdx (Jan 20, 2004)

[_Well, our scent might have been sickness after death before, but we've got that taken care of, right? Move along, nothing to see, these aren't the droids you're looking for..._]

Fendric continues to trance:

Aerda, Merrim, Victus, that haughty woman Jallarzi... Fate had thrown them all together with himself and Niccolo in that bar in Hedrogura. Later on, Draven - mysterious and dark. Fendric wondered if the unrest had caught up to them, yet, or if they'd scattered for parts peaceful and untouched. He wished them well. He wished them life.


----------



## doghead (Jan 20, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "The _ravast_*, the spirit man, says we should bring the travelers. He does not want a mistake. We should hurt or kill them if they will not come, but it is better that they come. He does not know that they should be hurt. He says their scent on the wind is the sickness after death. He can tell them more. If you do not want a mistake, you should bring them."
> 
> He has stopped now, and the others have stopped behind him.
> 
> "Have I been fully honest now?"




Several responses flicker through Xiao's thoughts, but he has learned better than to banter with this man.

"It is sufficient. I will get them."

Xiao turns without waiting for an answer and heads back to the common room. It takes considerable effort not to hunch his shoulders in anticipation of an arrow.

***

Xiao enters the room and glances around. Fendric is not there. _He must be in the bath house!_ Xiao is momentarily nonplussed.

"There are some men outside who are here to take _the travellers_ to their spirit man. They they asked me to get you. Ah, we are the travellers. They are armed, but they offered to let me get you, ... us. They are somewhat ... inscrutable," Xiao concludes with a frown.

"And persistant."

Xiao struggles to recall the mans words.

"_The spirit of the travellers is the scent on, ... no. Their scent on the wind is the smell of the sickness after death._"

Xiao looks around hopefully.

"But not particularly patient."


Sorry, missed GP's post somehow. Its the second I've missed recently ...


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 20, 2004)

"Mmmh, sounds like wild Men from the mountains.. Perhaps I know some of them.... Death and sickness scent hey? Well, I had a bath so it can't be me."

_::Better be safe then sorry::_ Raven straps on his (now dry, mended and waxed) studded leather armor, buts a fresh string on his bow, and loosens his two-hander in its sheath. _:: Death and sickness? Mmmh, don't like the sound of that. Let's see how this plays out then::_

"Well?" He looks at the rest of the group. "I sincerely doubt they've come for me... Anyone coming outside with me?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 21, 2004)

_The bath house. If they walk out ..._

"I should get the others."

ooc: GP - on which sides of the buildings are the doors? If Fendric and Hiritus leave the bathhouse, will they walk striaght into the _wild men_?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 21, 2004)

_(OOC -- sorry about the delay... I've been off-line due to, of all things, a shoddy network cable. Gonna repair it or buy a new one shortly... in any case, I've found a short-term solution -- jiggle it around a bit -- so I should be posting semi-regularly.)_

The door to the bathhouse faces to the east, away from the man you talked to. There are four more to the North who come out as you move to get the others; two more bowman, one with a quarterstaff, and one with a pretty hefty axe... Again, all have their weapons at half-ready -- not in position to strike quickly, but still in hand. In any case, they stand at their current distance as you go to greet the others, and the speaker at least appears to relax a little.

Once you've explained the situation, Yattro is clearly... _disconcerted,_ to say the least. His response is to the point, and his tone serious:

"Friends, if it is your choice to go with them, then you should go. But know that you do _not_ have to." He reaches under his bed, and produces an old knotted quarterstaff, to illustrate the point.

"I will speak with them myself, now, if you like... But Raven, perhaps you should go out alone for now. If they haven't come for you, you shouldn't be at risk, and perhaps you can talk them into giving our friends a little more time to discuss this. You might seem less strange to them, and it may help them relax." He pauses. "But give a shout at the first sign of trouble, even if you're not sure. I don't want you to risk yourself... It's not your duty."

He turns to Xiao, his eyes still a bit apologetic -- perhaps only sympathetic -- about the "strange" comment.

"If you don't think it would rouse trouble, I'd go ahead and wake Sethan now. Knock with your staff..." He grins wide, his bemused self returning. "He'll think it's me, and pop right up."

Once you exit, the wildmen split their attention between the two of you, but make no sign of aggression as they reach their destinations: Raven at a distance for address, Xiao at the bathhouse door.

...

_Meanwhile, in the bath..._

"Brother Fendric?"

It's Hiritus: He repeats himself, loud enough to break the trance. "Brother Fendric?"

Beyond that, the only sound is the tapping of rain against the cobbled roof... He stares over, a bit confused, if anything.

"Is that safe? I mean, I'm sorry to bother you, I just... I don't know how that _sleep_ thing works, exactly, that thing you and Shavah do, I mean, and... You can't drown or anything doing that, can you?"

He looks embarrassed to have asked, but he goes on trying to _explain_.

"I guess you probably wouldn't, but I don't really know is all... I mean, how terrible would it be if you just drifted off and drowned or something just because I thought it was a silly question and it would be rude to... Un-sleep-thing you. I mean..."

Before his apologizing and explanation can stop, Xiao arrives.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 21, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> I will speak with them myself, now, if you like... But Raven, perhaps you should go out alone for now. If they haven't come for you, you shouldn't be at risk, and perhaps you can talk them into giving our friends a little more time to discuss this. You might seem less strange to them, and it may help them relax.



_::Better show 'em some strength, lest they think of us as weaklings::_

"I am Raven, of clan Cwdmyr, in the North. Why do you disturb me at my resting place, with weapons drawn?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2004)

Nurthk had lit his pipe, and was merrily chatting away with the others when Xiao came in, explaining the situation.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "The spirit of the travellers is the scent on, ... no. Their scent on the wind is the smell of the sickness after death."




"Interesting," he says, his brow furrows in thought.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "I sincerely doubt they've come for me... Anyone coming outside with me?"




Nurthk stands, leaving his pipe in his teeth, and rests his double-axe over his shoulder.

"I'll come with," he adds with a firm nod.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "...But Raven, perhaps you should go out alone for now. If they haven't come for you, you shouldn't be at risk, and perhaps you can talk them into giving our friends a little more time to discuss this..."




Nurthk sits back down, trusting in the older cleric's wisdom, and leans the axe against the wall again. It's not long after Raven and Xiao have left that something dawns on Nurthk, and from his relaxed state he sits bolt upright and turns to the old cleric.

"Yattro! They're looking for _me_. 'Their scent on the wind is the smell of the sickness after death', undeath I'd assume. I contracted my illness off an undead creature we slew in the halfling village, I guess if the disease had claimed me I would have become a creature not unlike it. With any luck, your curing me will quell whatever fears they have. Nonetheless, I think I'll wait till I'm summoned, rather than bursting out there now. People always assume the worst when they see an armed half-orc moving towards them," he says, and laughs heartily.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 21, 2004)

Hiritus said:
			
		

> "Brother Fendric?"
> 
> It's Hiritus: He repeats himself, loud enough to break the trance. "Brother Fendric?"
> 
> ...



Fendric breaks from his trance, a little startled and a little embarrassed to have 'drifted off' right there in the tub. "Not at all, Brother Hiritus. It's an elven method of gathering rest in half the time it takes, er, humans. I won't drown, Pelor protect me. But it's so very kind of you to ask. This water's cooling off, anyway. It might be time to dry off... Goodness, how late is it?"



> Before his apologizing and explanation can stop, Xiao arrives.



"Good evening, Xiao. I was just getting out, may Pelor forgive my foolishness..."


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

"Fendric. Hiritus. We have visitor - wild forest men of a sorts. And they are looking for us. They must take us to their spirit man, and they are quite insistant."

Xiao' brow furrows as he tries to find better words to convey what he saw and heard. He can't and he falls into silence.

But he keeps a watchful eye on the door.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 22, 2004)

"Our presence is demanded?? At this hour?? That cannot be good, Pelor protect us. If you wish, you may tell them that I will come out when I am dressed."

Fendric dries off as quickly as possible, before putting on his cleric's vestments, and then his armor. He will not come out before doing so.


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

Xiao doesn't particularly relish the idea of matching wits with the wild man again, but he can hardly hide in here.

He heads out, going clockwise around the bathhouse and coming out between the bath and guest house. He hears Raven's challenge as he approaches and wonders what the responce will be.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 22, 2004)

_*Outside:*_

"I am sorry to have disturbed you. We need to see the travelers who have come here. It cannot wait until morning."

He talks with his lips pulled tightly to avoid showing teeth; a sign of non-aggression.

"We bear weapons because we do not know if they will be dangerous. We do not want to hurt them or you, Raven of clan Cwdmyr."

_*Bath house:*_

Hiritus follows Fendric's lead, and the two of you encounter no trouble donning your armor at leisure.

_(Will Xiao be moving on to wake up Sethan?)_

_*Yattro's room:*_

The road priest strokes his chin at Nurthk's suggestion.

"You know, that makes a lot of sense..." He shakes his head, smiling a little. "These mountain folk are truly an odd sort."

"In any case, hopefully you're right, and they'll leave with no trouble."

Meanwhile, Shavah dons her armor.


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _*Outside:*_
> 
> "I am sorry to have disturbed you. We need to see the travelers who have come here. It cannot wait until morning."
> 
> ...




Xiao nearly stumbles as he rounds the corner. _Why is he now talking like a normal and polite person? If he had just started that way so much fuss and confusion could have been avoided._ Sometimes the people here are very confusing.

Xiao returns to where he stood before, a little rgumpy but determined not to show it on his face. He bows a little bow.

"They are coming. They will be here shortly.

"I am Xiao, from far in the east. Please teach me your name."



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(Will Xiao be moving on to wake up Sethan?)_




ooc: Are you kidding? There is something creepy about the way Yattro says his name. And Xiao thinks there are too many variables in the mix at the moment. Pass.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 22, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "I am sorry to have disturbed you. We need to see the travelers who have come here. It cannot wait until morning."
> 
> He talks with his lips pulled tightly to avoid showing teeth; a sign of non-aggression.
> 
> "We bear weapons because we do not know if they will be dangerous. We do not want to hurt them or you, Raven of clan Cwdmyr."



"Will you come inside the house of the Wanderer then, and share mead and meat with us? We can talk then, and see what needs to be done, about this stench of sickness and death. It is a matter that sounds grave."

_:__:They will not harm us for a day when we've shared food and drink, good thing I shot that stag::_

If he hesitates, or appears to be afraid or unwilling to enter :"On my honour, no blood shall be spillt unless they spill mine as well."

_::For if these travellers are not what they appear, the Wanderer will not hear their footsteps upon His roads much longer::_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 22, 2004)

Xiao said:
			
		

> "Please teach me your name"




"I am Kyrr. These," he motions to his left, "are my brothers, Andu and Seffrey," he motions to his right, "my cousin, Gehrlot, and Randlin, who is kin in all but blood."

He nods his head toward the four who occupy the North edge. "Those are Egas,  Kevru, Alec, Amnall, and Shergan." A fifth emerges from under the brush, body covered in mud, and stands on his announcement. "They are my wife's brothers, except Amnall, who is her cousin."

He motions behind, into the trees. "My half-brother, Yandall, waits to keep watch. You will not meet him."



			
				Raven said:
			
		

> "Will you come inside the house of the Wanderer then, and share mead and meat with us? We can talk then, and see what needs to be done, about this stench of sickness and death. It is a matter that sounds grave."




Kyrr considers your offer for a moment, then nods. "It would be good to leave the rain. I believe that you mean us no trouble. I will have the _ravast_ meet us here." He turns to the man with axes who he introduced as Gehrlot, and sends him off running into the woods, apparently to retrieve this "spirit man."

Yattro's room itself will not be large enough for all of you; the room with the cots converts into a decent sized common room most mornings, and while it will be cozy, you should all be able to fit in there.

_(So, who's coming/not coming to this meeting? Yattro would like to sit in, and Shavah feels it is her place, now, as well... Hiritus, on the other hand, will simply follow Fendric's lead at the moment.)_


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 22, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(So, who's coming/not coming to this meeting? Yattro would like to sit in, and Shavah feels it is her place, now, as well... Hiritus, on the other hand, will simply follow Fendric's lead at the moment.)_



Raven leads the way, turning his back to the Mountain Men to show his trust. He will stand in the corner nearest to the door, listening, as he knows nothing yet of the travellers and their goals. He will keep an eye out for the half-orc, guessing him to be their fighter and therefore the most dangerous, should there be any foul play. He will not be overly suspicious, just attentive.

_::Lets just wait and see, too many unknowns here to take sides::_


_[OOC , I know I'm not the one to make any complaints (I just reviewed my first post and will edit it to make it more legible, but Feisty, could you change the color when Nurth talks, the dark green is very difficult to read]_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> but Feisty, could you change the color when Nurth talks, the dark green is very difficult to read




[ooc:Sure, no problem, but the name's Festy (I can't remember how many times I've been called Fiesty before ). This colour alright?]

Nurthk goes with them to attend the meeting, and leaves his axe just outside the room.


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "I am Kyrr. These," he motions to his left, "are my brothers, Andu and Seffrey," he motions to his right, "my cousin, Gehrlot, and Randlin, who is kin in all but blood."
> 
> He nods his head toward the four who occupy the North edge. "Those are Egas,  Kevru, Alec, Amnall, and Shergan." A fifth emerges from under the brush, body covered in mud, and stands on his announcement. "They are my wife's brothers, except Amnall, who is her cousin."
> 
> ...




Xiao listens to the mans words with a growing sense of astonishment. _Now you are to be reasonable! ... Introductions!_ Xiao feels he has lost face, but does not know how and how much exactly. His confusion and frustration boil over into anger which in turn boils through his veins. Xiao seizes it with both hands and furiously throttles it. It dies with a small snort in the back of his throat, and he hawks the wet sloppy carcus into the bushes.

_I should never have left my shrine ..._

He quietly follows the others into the common room.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 22, 2004)

[_Fendric is armored, armed, and has his holy symbol on._]

Minutes later, Fendric, with Hiritus in tow, steps outside the bathhouse and looks outside. Seeing no one, he surmises that they must have all gone into the common room. Grumbling to Hiritus, "At this hour, one would expect a confrontation, not a tea party."

Fendric and Hiritus arrive in the common room, and wedge themselves up against the wall. "*I don't suppose this could have waited until we'd had a chance to REST, Pelor forbid. What is the meaning of this, and on whose authority do you so roust us from slumber?*"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 24, 2004)

_(Overlooked the fact that the third bowman had come to stand watch over Xiao -- the tall, indifferent-looking man is introduced as Dre.)_

The mountainfolk follow inside... Seeing Nurthk leave his axe at the door, they talk amongst themselves _(in Orc -- Nurthk can hear that they are discussing whether to follow suit, and the rest of you should be able to guess.)._ Eventually, they settle on a plan: Andu leaves one of his handaxes at the door; Amnall and Alec abandon their weapons, a staff and a greataxe, entirely; Shergan drops off two polished stone daggers from his belt, and produces a third from under his coat; Kyrr shows he carries the same; and Randlin, Seffrey, Egas, and Kevru all leave behind their quivers and a dagger, taking the arrows they'd had nocked with them. They then sit, placing their remaining weapons on the tables in front of them -- as soon as Yattro has set them up -- at what they demonstrate to be just past arm's length. Dre, however, keeps his weapon ready, and stands at the doorway, watching. _(If anyone's having trouble keeping count, there are ten of them in the room, all told.)_

From the slight chatter among them, it becomes evident fairly quickly that most do not speak common... Kyrr and Randlin both do, although Kyrr continues to do most of the talking.



			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> "I don't suppose this could have waited until we'd had a chance to REST, Pelor forbid. What is the meaning of this, and on whose authority do you so roust us from slumber?"




"I do not know when you rest. I come on behalf of Kentaro, the spirit-man. You will meet him soon. We should wait until then."

_(Here's what I'd guess would be your positions -- let me know if you prefer to be seated elsewhere. It will be some time before Kentaro arrives, so if you have any more questions you'd like answered before then, ask.

Also, I don't have Orbril as I haven't seen a post from Tonguez in a while -- I'll assume he's staying out of it for the moment, as it's not really his business.)_


```
+=---------+
|DHSnN rLak|
| F[][][]s |
|  XYR KAGE|
+----------+

n=Niccolo, F=Fendric, N=Nurthk,
X=Xiao, R=Raven, S=Shavah, 
H=Hiritus, Y=Yattro

K=Kyrr, D=Dre, r=Randlin, s=Seffrey,
A=Andu, E=Egas, k=Kevru, a=Amnall,
L=Alec, G=Shergan
```


----------



## Uriel (Jan 24, 2004)

OoC:Niccolo would go,of course, but I already have him asleep...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 24, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Niccolo would go,of course, but I already have him asleep...




_(Oh, he's getting woken up -- the common room is the same room where the guest cots are. No rest for weary gnomes here.

Also: Everyone should check into the OOC thread for a pretty important announcement.)_


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2004)

Xiao notices the wild men divesting themselves of their weapons after entering. It takes a moment more before he remembers he too is armed - a pair of sai nestled in his small of his back under his coverall, and a couple of shuriken. Oh, and the staff. He doesn't really consider it as a weapon, just something that also happens to be be useful for knocking sence into people. 

He props the staff betweeen his legs and against his shoulder. _If they want me to take it outside, they can ask._ he grumbles to himself.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 24, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(Oh, he's getting woken up -- the common room is the same room where the guest cots are. No rest for weary gnomes here.
> _




ooc _Orbril's still here just noone replied to his entry (I suspect they were all asleep!) so he's feeling deflated and all the other activity is happening outside - until now. And he speaks orc_

IC Orbril spins about as the new comers enter, but gulps when he sees that they are armed and look rough and ready. For the moment he stays silent eyes wide and waits to se what they might be...


----------



## dpdx (Jan 24, 2004)

Fendric, relieved to see people disarming, unhooks his flail from his belt and sets it on the table in front of him. After he does so, he turns around to notice Dre behind him. "By all means, good sir, have a seat at the _table_, please; you'll be where I can see you." Fendric indicates the space at the corner between himself and Xiao, and locks eyes with Dre.

After Dre sits down (or doesn't), Fendric turns toward the table and asks of noone in particular, "So, was it this 'spirit leader' of yours who greeted us with the animal infestation four days ago? If so, the snakes were a particularly nice touch. And, does anyone know WHY the 'spirit leader' needs so urgently to speak with us? I would also like to know, may the Holy, Radiant Light forgive me: if it's going to take the 'spirit leader' all night to get here, *WHY COULDN'T YOU HAVE LEFT US ALONE UNTIL THEN*?" Fendric punctuates his speech with the liberal use of 'air-quotes'.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 25, 2004)

Fendric: Dre regards you with all the enthusiasm of a man eating an unbuttered potato. He doesn't so much as shift his weight at your suggestion...

Kyrr is more expressive in answering your question, but not by much. "I do not know anything about infests. He needs to speak with you because you smell like a dream... a _trance_ he had. I do not remember how it went, but it meant that you should be stopped. At first we thought you would be dangerous, and that is why we did not allow Kentaro to come here himself. We set up a camp for us to talk in. There you could be watched more carefully. But this man," he gestures toward Raven, "says you are not dangerous, but you want to talk here. He will have to be brought. My cousin must travel to get him, then he will travel back. This will take more time. He should be here before sunrise. It is not easy to say, because of the rain clouds."

As far as you can tell, judging by how long it's been since _you_ had a clear sky -- for less than an hour or so after talking to the seer -- that probably means it will be more than an hour.


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2004)

ooc: what time did we arrive at the station? I thought that it was a little after dusk, but from what you said above, and a quick scan of the thread, I now suspect that it was closer to midnight. How long have we been at the station?

Xiao considers the implications of Kryy's words, then turns to Fendric.

"Fendric. No one has slept much since this morning. I think that when this meeting is done, we should take time to do so. Tired people make mistakes."

Xiao knows Kryy, indeed everyone, can hear. He wants it that way. He suspects that they expect everyone will just fall in with their schedule.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 25, 2004)

Fendric didn't think he wanted to pick a fight, but these people unsettled him, and irritated him.

"Smell like a reverie he had? You should remind your 'spirit leader' to keep his fingers out of his nose after they've gone tracking through the scat, I think. And I'll do _without_ this... specimen's... eyes drilling through the back of my head, or as the Sun God is my witness, I shall _sit him down myself!_"


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2004)

_Uh oh._


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 25, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Fendric didn't think he wanted to pick a fight, but these people unsettled him, and irritated him.
> 
> "Smell like a reverie he had? You should remind your 'spirit leader' to keep his fingers out of his nose after they've gone tracking through the scat, I think. And I'll do _without_ this... specimen's... eyes drilling through the back of my head, or as the Sun God is my witness, I shall _sit him down myself!_"



"Fendric, I promised these people you'd all listen to them, and talked them out of violence. If you plan to go through this mountain pass I suggest you listen. Insulting their priest will get you nowhere."
" You are greatly outnumbered, within this room as well as without. These people came a long way and agreed to have a civilised talk instead of standing outside with their weaopns drawn. I hoped that you, as a priest, could at least appreciate that." Sarcasm and a little anger at your foolishness colours his voice. He is clearly unhappy with your behavior.
"If five strangers walk through your country smelling of undeath, would you be so trusting? Would you walk to them, unarm yourself and let your elderly wise-man walk in the middle of the night through the rain to their camp instead of just ambushing them and judge those that survive?"

_ ::Gods, if a little lack of sleep unhinges him like that, do I WANT to guide them through the mountains?::_

To the mountain men:"they travelled hard and are tired, they know not of your wise man and mean no disrespect. Help yourself to he mead and meat, we will wait for your shaman."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 25, 2004)

Kyrr leans back in his chair a little as Fendric lets his frustration be known. Either he is slow to anger, quick to hide it, or simply is failing to understand the meaning of Fendric's words. Dre seems completely unaware that he has been spoken of.

He is more responsive to Raven's simpler terms. "I understand. Tell him that we will not make him do more than sit."

As the others begin to eat -- slowly at first, until they are sure they are meant to -- Randlin leans over to Nurthk, speaking in Orcish: "Do you speak your father's language at all?"

Meanwhile, Andu is working with something in his lap... Once it has been packed, he produces a pipe, a small thing made of antler and wrapped leather, and with two small stones and a wrapping of dry brush he has it lit quite a bit more quickly than you'd imagine possible. He passes this to Kyrr, who immediately passes it on to Raven...

As it reaches Yattro, he leans over to Xiao's ear: "This is no halfling pipe-weed. Take only enough to be polite, or there'll be ancestors dancing on this table..." Smiling, he inhales heavily, then passes the pipe along.

_(BTW, I have Orbril at the corner between Xiao and Fendric for the moment... Within earshot of that, and any other Orcish comment, for certain.)_


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 25, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Andu is working with something in his lap... Once it has been packed, he produces a pipe, a small thing made of antler and wrapped leather, and with two small stones and a wrapping of dry brush he has it lit quite a bit more quickly than you'd imagine possible. He passes this to Kyrr, who immediately passes it on to Raven...



Raven takes a polite puff (Bill Clinton style ), trying to keep his wits about him. (fort save 12). When the pipe has passed he takes out his own pipe, fills it with less lethal stuff and passes it along as well.

(OOC: btw are you guys happy with people posting whenever they feel like it, or are you strikt in the "one post each" kinda thinghy?)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 25, 2004)

_("Casual D&D," we're strict on nothing -- Post whenever you feel like it, so long as it's often enough that we know you're still around... Post & play however feels comfortable, is the short of it.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 25, 2004)

Fendric scowls as Raven addresses him. Reluctantly, he calms down, although his expression is still serious.

After a while, and since Nature (and Fendric) abhors a vacuum:

"You're right, of course, and I apologize to our guests.

But you should also know that we came here specifically to cure our friend, who was infected by the undead we vanquished in the last village where we stayed. We would have been perfectly happy to _continue_ on our way once that was taken care of, threatening no one, and making all due haste to leave anyone's _special area of the Realm_, Pelor forbid, had we not been detained, forced to wake, and questioned at this hour. 

Nurthk's affliction, I suspect, is what drew the tracking of these people and their shaman, I think, but I should also think that the disease, terrible as it was, was yet honestly come by, and that even a shaman should be able to tell the difference between actual taint and someone who needed clerical attention. 

Now, unless we traveled through a portal or crossed a border post of some kind with which I am not familiar, we are on _the Realm's business_, while still _within the geographical bounds of the Realm_, Raven, and I'll tend to regard _anyone_ who thwarts our progress as hostile. 

So, we _will_ begin to traverse that pass on the morrow, and while I'd be happy and grateful to have your assistance for it, I'll brook no threat to the passage or the safety of this group, without standing or speaking to defend them. That you must know if you are to travel with _us_, I think.

I pray you understand me a little better now, good sir.

Perhaps I need a turn at that pipe, so that I don't brain anyone."


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2004)

Xaio follows Yattro's advice {1} and then passes on the pipe to Fendric.

He stands. _We sit in here and no one watch outside. I will do it._

"I will walk around outside. I will stay close by."

ooc: {1} Fort Sv: 15.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 25, 2004)

Take care , master elf, these are the true masters of the mountains. Sotty I had to speak to you in such a way but they are easily offended and I'd hate to travel through these mountains with tgem hunting us. That would slow us down more than waitin gupon the shaman.
Raven says as he passes the pipe to fendric, nodding friendly.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2004)

OoC:Retro...since I was woke up in the common room,GP, Niccolo woud have gone along. ...and smoked whatever was handed his way...and (Gandalf-style) would have given up his weapons,but protested his Violin'You wouldn't deprive a simple minstrel his instrument, would you?'...I don't speak Orcish, btw.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 25, 2004)

_(I'm getting a lot of slow-down with this thread, and I think it may have something to do with how long it's getting... I've been aware for a while that a Part II has needed starting, but I've been waiting for a decent chapter break. The timing isn't quite what I'd have liked, but it works.

*The game continues in Casual D&D II*)_

_(Oh, and Uriel, duly noted. I also have Xiao outside at the moment -- as Kentaro arrives, he may want to come back inside to hear this...)_


----------

